# Show us ya Woma's



## yommy (Dec 25, 2009)

They have 'show us ya ?' threads for other genus. 

Lets get a cracker thread going for woma's as there is so many great locality and forms out there from Tanami's, SA's, WA's, RDHs, Topaz, Boodaries, Sandfires etc etc and even the reduced patterned/spotted ones. 

Let get em out there.

To start here are my Boodaries from WA


----------



## bitey (Dec 25, 2009)

Boodarie


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2009)

Great lighter back ground there bitey nice woma.
The boodaries amaze me with the different tone and colours on the one animal from cream to yellow background with red to deep rich brown banding and soft tan colour mixed in.


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Woma pic*

*This female is virtually pattenless having about six very pale spots on her...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2009)

Cracker Baden i am sure you have some more  bannana boy and spotted girl. 
One of the best woma lines in Aus thats for sure.......

Here is jay76's male i am holding, another cracker Baden animal


----------



## blakehose (Dec 25, 2009)

Baden, your collection is the best I have ever seen


----------



## billiemay (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm getting a pair of WAers in 2 weeks. Will post pics then. soso excited


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 25, 2009)

Tanami i got three days ago. had first feed 2 fuzzy mice yesterday =)


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 25, 2009)

A few of this season's Tanami hatchies.


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2009)

nice little tanami there.
I personally would be feeding rats over mice, if he can eat two mice he'd be able to eat a 10-15 old fuzzy rat pup.

Good looking hatchies MR Bredli


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 25, 2009)

yommy said:


> nice little tanami there.
> I personally would be feeding rats over mice, if he can eat two mice he'd be able to eat a 10-15 old fuzzy rat pup.
> 
> Good looking hatchies MR Bredli


thanks! yeah i'm gonna switch him over to rats in 2 more feeds. bought a pack of 5 fuzzy mice so the first feed he had 2 fuzzies then second feed 2 fuzzies the third feed im gonna give him a fuzzy and a pinky rat to start him off.


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 25, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> A few of this season's Tanami hatchies.


when do you start to see the colour changes in tanamis?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 26, 2009)

My young girl enjoying a mouse


----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2009)

THe thing i love about woma's and any woma can testify is that thay have so much personality as hatchies from head bobbing, tail wiggling when excited but my most favourite is when they try to impersonate an angry eastern brown and get up into the S strike position and growl their jaws at ya only to head butt. They do grow out of this as adult and 'usually' become very placid unless you food then it's a different story.

A few of mine as hatchies being tough...............


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 26, 2009)

yommy said:


> ... my most favourite is when they try to impersonate an angry eastern brown and get up into the S strike position and growl their jaws at ya only to head butt.



God bless 'em!  (Boodarie pictured below)







Snakelove, the hatchies pictured will look a little different after their first slough. Some of them will stay quite dark for their entire life (like their mother) and some will be noticably lighter after their first slough and will develop orange bands (like their father) over time. I'm not sure how long that takes though, as i have not held onto any of the lighter banded ones as it's the dark banded ones i'm more interested in.


----------



## dougydoug (Dec 26, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *This female is virtually pattenless having about six very pale spots on her...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


 thats very nice love womas,my tanami girl


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 26, 2009)

I have shown this one before but none the less, here is one of my personal favourites.


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 26, 2009)

Snakelove, those babies are gorgeous. 
Well done on the succesful breeding season


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Stunning Woma*

*I think this woma is a stunner [also] and really is worth posting again [must have missed it before]...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2009)

that is an absolute WA cracker there Dave, love that banding


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 26, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> God bless 'em!  (Boodarie pictured below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i wanna see how light can womas get from dark hatchlings. i wish someone took pictures of the process from the start. haha. im gonna do that with mine. =)


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 26, 2009)

BenReyn said:


> Snakelove, those babies are gorgeous.
> Well done on the succesful breeding season


thanks! that's just one snake. =P i wish i had more though. haha. I got it off craigryan. i'm happy with it. =)


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 26, 2009)

My female tanami, I will put some pictures of the male when he sheds. Nice womas everyone i cant get enough of womas i think there the best pythons.


----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is a super reduced pattern woma from the United States. I reckon it's got to be a genetic trait as it is even happening out here with a few lucky breeders having similar animals (reduces and/or spotted) in their collections. 

I hope this morph or one similar will be developed and more readably available here in Aus in the future. Definitely would love some in my collection.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 26, 2009)

That WA is really something Dave.
Here are a couple of Uluru's.


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2009)

these have all been posted before but here we go anyway.........

GO THE WOMAS!


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2009)

love the one in the tub David very nice animals


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am wasting my time asking if anyone has pictures of wild brigalow belt womas and western nsw womas arn't I? nice snakes by the way, the WA ones are my favourite!


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks yommy....he is pretty cool i think, a bit different. Will be pairing him up again with the darker girl - with him in the 4th pic - next year, hopefully with some success this time. Is a feeding machine and is sooo messy its not funny - he manages to smear poo everywhere and always seems to get his paper into his waterbowl so it goes all soggy.

Keep the pics coming people!


----------



## ShaneBlack (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of a wild brigalow woma James.


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, awesome you don't see the bridalow womas very often cheers for posting. Are there many of this locale kept in private collections??? SOme more pics of them would be good.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 28, 2009)

here is our tanami woma


----------



## JasonL (Dec 28, 2009)

A few old pics of my ones...


----------



## Clint24 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is that Brigalow Woma a recent find? I thought they would almost be extinct.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for putting the pic up shane, that would have been an amazing find, ugly looking bugger though! 

Do they actually exist in western NSW? they are recorded there but I have never heard of people seeing them and have never seen pics taken there either.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 29, 2009)

beautiful snakes


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

Western NSW womas are found from time to time, though usually very close to the border..


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

One of Oxy's dodgy snakes


----------



## Lozza (Dec 29, 2009)

JasonL said:


> One of Oxy's dodgy snakes



OMG I want it!  What a stunning little woma!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 29, 2009)

here are my 2 tanami womas....
my male





my female


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Womas creep me out, but I'm really liking the look of them especially in this thread!


----------



## yommy (Dec 29, 2009)

craker thread guys and girls - keep the pic's coming its good to see the variation in the pics posted thus far, some more reduced patterned and spotted woma pics needed i reckon  besides the boodaries they are my favourite, any cracker RHD out there????


----------



## Londos1990 (Dec 29, 2009)

*My Tanami Woma*

Here is my little fella, only a recent addition and very young.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 30, 2009)

yommy said:


> any cracker RHD out there????


Refer page one of young female devouring mouse. Will hopefully have a hatchy male RHD in the new year (unrelated).


----------



## Lozza (Dec 30, 2009)

here are a few new pics of my babies 

Sandfire WA






Eighty Mile Beach WA





Rockhampton Downs





Tanami





Male Topaz Tanami (female is on shed)


----------



## Troy06 (Dec 30, 2009)

hay solar 17 do you have any pics of your hatchlings would love to see them


----------



## Perko (Dec 30, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> thanks for putting the pic up shane, that would have been an amazing find, ugly looking bugger though!
> 
> Do they actually exist in western NSW? they are recorded there but I have never heard of people seeing them and have never seen pics taken there either.


 

NSW Woma


----------



## yommy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats a cracker pic CraigP, looks to be an old pic. That woma has some good size to it. Nice find, thanks for sharing................


----------



## Stevec (Jan 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> Here is a super reduced pattern woma from the United States. I reckon it's got to be a genetic trait as it is even happening out here with a few lucky breeders having similar animals (reduces and/or spotted) in their collections.
> 
> I hope this morph or one similar will be developed and more readably available here in Aus in the future. Definitely would love some in my collection.


 

HI Yommy

This was my snake and is actually in the UK not the US, the stripe down the back has pretty much gone now and it is almost completely patternless. She is a stunner but sadly I had to sell her to a good friend of mine and hopefully she will breed this season for him.

I have attached a few newer pics from when she was about a year old, when I visit my friend soon I will get some up to date pics.

I am very glad to see that there are these reduced pattern/patternless Womas over there, I cant wait to arrive in Aus in March and get my collection on Aspidites up and running again.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Jewly (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my boy Jasper


----------



## yommy (Jan 2, 2010)

G'day Stevec she is a cracker of a woma and i found the pic on a US site, i love these reduced patterned womas, there are a few getting around here now but most breeders hang onto them for good reasons i guess. But hopefully it will be proved a genetic trait and pairing in the future will develop more. I have a mate with some beautiful animal.

Best thing once you get over here is as you can see by this thread there are some great locality womas to choose from. Welcome to aus and grab some womas for sure


----------



## Stevec (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Yommy, I will definately do that. I look forward to getting there.

Steve


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanami hatchie from this season


----------



## Brettix (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done asperkeeper,bet you are happy with that,what was the rest of the clutch like ?


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jan 2, 2010)

the rest of the cluch are all normal looking tanamis


----------



## yommy (Jan 2, 2010)

Defineatly a little keeper there to see how he/she turns out. Well done


----------



## Troy06 (Jan 2, 2010)

good one asperkeeper if you would like to get ride of it i will buy it pm me if it is for sale


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jan 2, 2010)

not for sale yet


----------



## Niall (Jan 6, 2010)

These are my pair of WA womas,
The male has the bolder stripes.


----------



## yommy (Jan 6, 2010)

great pair there Niall good solid banding, like the contrast


----------



## krefft (Jan 6, 2010)

I've posted this one before. 
There are some amazing looking ones getting around it seems. I can't wait to see what the future holds for womas. It's pretty exciting.


----------



## yommy (Jan 6, 2010)

absolutely beautiful Krefft . Has she produced any like herself, I have a real soft spot right behind the boodaries for these reduce patterned animals. She's a cracker mate...........


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 6, 2010)

my woma that i got 2 and a half weeks ago. =) its being fed 2 pinky rats atm.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn krefft, that's a nice woma  I love the reduced patterned guys.

Should be picking up this guy from the airport next week thanks to Tim at URS - very exciting  (photo courtesy of URS, will post more when I get him)


----------



## Jarden (Jan 7, 2010)

Any body got some pics of there SA womas? would like to see


----------



## billiemay (Jan 7, 2010)

lozza said:


> Damn krefft, that's a nice woma  I love the reduced patterned guys.
> 
> Should be picking up this guy from the airport next week thanks to Tim at URS - very exciting  (photo courtesy of URS, will post more when I get him)



Lozza I saw him for sale and thought he was a stunner.

I got my little worms today, stole a quick pic but will get some better ones once they've settled in.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 7, 2010)

heres my 2 tanami`s 









since taking the pics , i have bumped the temp up a bit .
once they have settled in i will take more pics


----------



## Jarden (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice zoojas hey do you have your thermometer prove just hanging there and get the gradient temp? Cause i have my thermometer probe under the substrate getting the surface temp of the basking spot in the hide. Is the gradient temp what were suppose to be looking for ?


----------



## adelherper (Jan 8, 2010)

any one got pics of adult sa womas


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Nice Woma'a, ive attached my 2 new additions.

First is my Tanami and the 2nd is my Uluru.

Keep em coming.

Kyle


----------



## 1234webb (Jan 8, 2010)

*WA & NT Woma's*

Some great pics so far, here is a couple of my boodarie womas and a couple of the tanami womas. They are a great species. 1st & 2nd pic's - yearling boodarie womas, 3rd pic - female tanami feeding, 4th pic - adult tanami womas just after feeding.

I would also like to see some pics of SA womas and which locality they are (if known).


----------



## billiemay (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't get over how pretty they are in the flesh, their scales seem to glow! So happy I got some.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 8, 2010)

billiemay said:


> I can't get over how pretty they are in the flesh, their scales seem to glow! So happy I got some.



I think they are one of the worlds greatest pythons, and the fact they are so easy to keep and breed is a blessing. They seem to enjoy being kept in captivity !


----------



## yommy (Jan 8, 2010)

Rob picked you out some nice Boodaries there Lachlan love the tail patterns on the boodaries alot seem to have blotched/mix uneven banding in the tail area. Attached a pics as a reference
Really like the Ulurus Londos they have nice clean dark banding........


----------



## No-two (Jan 8, 2010)

Heres a few.
Tanami




SA




WA - Sandfire


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 8, 2010)

yommy said:


> Cracker Baden i am sure you have some more  bannana boy and spotted girl.
> One of the best woma lines in Aus thats for sure.......
> 
> Here is jay76's male i am holding, another cracker Baden animal



Beautiful


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the SA, No-Two, how old is it?


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Nice zoojas hey do you have your thermometer prove just hanging there and get the gradient temp? Cause i have my thermometer probe under the substrate getting the surface temp of the basking spot in the hide. Is the gradient temp what were suppose to be looking for ?


the probe is hanging off the ground/floor . i dont know if its ment to be touching or not . i have had a look to see if i could find more info - but as of yet i havnt .


----------



## Jarden (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh k thanks, I moved my probe from off the ground to in the hide where they are always basking so im just keeping the gradient temp in the hide @ 32


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 9, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Oh k thanks, I moved my probe from off the ground to in the hide where they are always basking so im just keeping the gradient temp in the hide @ 32


but it's always hotter in the hide. thats if you have a proper hide and not the cardboard ones. i measured last time and it was 2-3 degrees hotter in the hide.


----------



## 1234webb (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome looking SA woma No Two, do you know what locale it is?


----------



## 1234webb (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree yommy, love some of the tail patterns on the boodaries. Here is a couple more that shows the males tail and one of them at 4 weeks.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 9, 2010)

Well thats the temperature inside the hide, it is 32 degrees and thats where he spends all his time digesting So i guess its fine in there.

And no-two always love seeing that SA he's some thing special


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2010)

jarden my hot end for the womas is always 30-32 they are a desert species after all and i have a good gradient of 3-5 degrees less in the cool end. 

I now run heat hides for my womas. I got the idea off Solar17 after seeing some of his and it works really well for Aspidites or any python for that matter. 

Its a box with lip routed to sit peg board, a heat matt is placed on top on the peg board, then a sheet of glass with edges beveled and sanded which is silicaned on top to finish off. It has a habistat counter sunk in the side and a false area for all the electrics. The hide serves a dual role, they can either bask on top or the heat radiates through the peg board to heat the interior of the hide and my womas just love it. From the heat gun readings i have 30 on top and 32 below and they spend the majority of the time in the box. It is a simplistic design and works so well that this is the only heat source i will be offering my womas in the future.

I also have a new woma cage design in the pipeline so watch this space. When complete i'll post some pics.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh thanks for that yommy ! looks awesome


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah i can't fault the system, it works well, feel free to give it a go and see if it works for yours needs.

Come on people a few more SA and RHD lines pics required. I didn't really rate the SA woma but that one posted was a really nice animal, keep the pics coming


----------



## No-two (Jan 9, 2010)

It's extreamly unfortunate that when RHD's were the flavour of the month they got mixed in with a bunmch of tanamis so people could cash in on it. Theres some rell stunners around though, that are truely "RHD" locality. 

1234webb, No sorry, not many people really cared about the localities of SA womas when they first came into captivity so theres not many pure locality lines that could be proven back to wild caught animals, so I don't have locality information, he's a nice animal though so I'm not complaining


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2010)

Come on then No-two some more SA pic's please


----------



## ODI11 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a few pic's of my female RHD she is coming along well and this upcoming season will be her first .


----------



## ODI11 (Jan 10, 2010)

And the male..........................


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2010)

crackers Odi, love the defined spine line on that male


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2010)

here are some of mine.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 10, 2010)

yommy said:


> jarden my hot end for the womas is always 30-32 they are a desert species after all and i have a good gradient of 3-5 degrees less in the cool end.
> 
> I now run heat hides for my womas. I got the idea off Solar17 after seeing some of his and it works really well for Aspidites or any python for that matter.
> 
> ...


wow what a very good idea , so u dont run anyother heating [ as in heat emitters] when running your box setup ?


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> wow what a very good idea , so u dont run anyother heating [ as in heat emitters] when running your box setup ?



No emiiters it's just the heat hides, with the habistat the hottest i could get it to was 35 so i've settled for 30-32, that way you also get a great gradient. They are great.

Only thing to consider is that i have had a power switch wired into the internal of the cage (easy for a sparky to do) for the main source to be plugged into so when i am cleaning i just swith off unplug and remove box while cleaning and come breeding time when i want to cycle temps i just add a timer. I only run the timer from end of may to Sep otherwise it's just the main plug. The pythons are obivious to it anyway..

Tristis those pin striped ones are amazing, is this a line breed trait?? very nice womas


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 10, 2010)

very cool , what watt is the heat matt your using?


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2010)

Its the heat mat from off the herpshop - HW320 320mm wide 70 watts per metre. Just bought a metre length and cut to size. They also do all the connectors etc. Out of that metre i got enough for two boxes.......


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah its a line bred trait the first and last pics are F2s, i should have my 3rd gen this season coming.


----------



## yommy (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have any stunners you want to part with keep us in mind


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 12, 2010)

Some hatchies from this season:


----------



## billiemay (Jan 12, 2010)

Got some better photos of my babies. The first is my girl and the second two are of my boy.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 12, 2010)

heres a better pics of my little girl


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats one orange head there ZOOJASgood contrast of colours..............


----------



## ether (Jan 12, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Got some better photos of my babies. The first is my girl and the second two are of my boy.



Billiemay,
What loacality are your guys?
They look awesome.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 12, 2010)

ether said:


> Billiemay,
> What loacality are your guys?
> They look awesome.



Thanks, I'm so happy with them. They're WAers from snake ranch.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is my new RHD boy 
(pics aren't the best)













and a few more of my Sandfire & Eighty Mile Beach males


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm getting some SA Womas from Snakeranch soon...I am actually getting 1 male and 2 females...I ordered a pair...they had a female who only has one eye and offered her to me for free...so I thought why not? Her having only 1 eye would not affect her breeding chances etc so I could have twice as much chance of success with breeding.

To be honest dont know a lot about the Womas except that a lot of people say they are one of the nicest species (I have read most of the relevant literature but there doesnt seem to be a lot written about them)...I know the SA ones get a little bigger...still need to finalise my research on how best to setup their enclosures...but that wont be for a while as they will be in click clacks for some time.


----------



## Lozza (Jan 14, 2010)

I ordered a pair of SA from Snake Ranch too  Have you chosen yours beatlloydy? Bummer about the eye - good to hear you're giving her a home


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

here are a few pics of my new woma......nothing too special but this female, and a male that JungleRob got, are from a clutch that was 50% reduced pattern/spotted and 50% normal looking. Although the male, which rob is looking after, is still a bit different looking. We are hoping that they throw something different when paired up to each other. The parents were both pretty normal looking......only time will tell.

The last pic is a bit out of focus but kinda cool i think.....


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2010)

They are good looking animals there David. It will be interesting to see what they throw. I've seen quite a few reduced pattern to almost spotted animals in the flesh. Photos do them no justice, they a something special in the flesh.


----------



## deebo (Feb 9, 2010)

yommy - the spotted offspring that were siblings to this one were crazy! Really reduced pattern for te first half of the body blending into normal pattern and really nice colour as well. I was getting very emotional when the owner of them was saying he didnt know what he was going to do with them......he decided to keep them and wouldnt sell them so we grabbed a pair of the normal offspring and are first on the list for next year when it comes to spotted offspring. The parents are normal looking....the male is really quiet dark and very strongly banded but the mother is very pale and haphazard marking. Is the mum of this boy I have....and is very similar looking.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah. womas are a great species but some woma's are just too food concious. some thinks that everything is food including your hands and necks. but generally, they are a really good species. for some reason i cant insert any photos so i will get some photos later


 






 


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/\'/forum/picture.php?albumid=2648&pictureid=24695\'img 



 



 http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2648&pictureid=24695


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 9, 2010)

sorry for all the photos, i didnt see them come up when i posted.


----------



## shane14 (Feb 22, 2010)

arghhhh im burning with jealousy atm!!!


----------



## bpb02 (Feb 23, 2010)

What temp should I let the enclosure get to at night time? My thermo can have seperate temps day and night, I'm doing 32.5 during day do I go lower at night?

I am only using a heat mat under 1/4 of the enclosure


----------



## Jarden (Feb 26, 2010)

I just keep my heat mat set at 30 - 33 all day and night does the job


----------



## bpb02 (Feb 26, 2010)

cool that is what i have been doing


----------



## Jarden (Mar 1, 2010)

*SA*

Had my young SA out today thought id tak some quick snaps of him he is due to shed in the next coupe of weeks by the looks of him so ill get some more pics after he sheds  Enjoy


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2010)

thats a sweet SA animal, i am starting to warm to them : )


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey all i am about to buy my new enclosure for the same price i can get a 1200 long - 1800 long all x 600deep x 500high what length would be best?


----------



## Jarden (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah gotta love the silver in this line


----------



## No-two (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a nice animal jarden, good addition.


----------



## Jarden (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks No-Two i think so too


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Not so hungry any more


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Had my young SA out today thought id tak some quick snaps of him he is due to shed in the next coupe of weeks by the looks of him so ill get some more pics after he sheds  Enjoy



hmm starting to think i might get a SA rather than another tanami
they look great


----------



## Jarden (Mar 1, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> hmm starting to think i might get a SA rather than another tanami
> they look great



Yeah they do aye Im gonna get a female for him then a pair of RHDs


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm most probably buying a tanami very shortly maybe I should reconsider


----------



## deebo (Mar 1, 2010)

bpb02 - feed that thing on rats.....will be much easier down the track. Shouldnt be a problem to convert a woma to rats. It looks like a mouse you are feeding it. Nice looking critter....gotta love womas!

An old pic but i like this pic....a good contrast between two very diffrent snakes.


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 1, 2010)

What size rats


----------



## Jarden (Mar 1, 2010)

Fuzzys atlesat


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 2, 2010)

I still have 3 weaners left so I'll change in a couple of weeks, could always feed him every third day till they are gone


----------



## Jarden (Mar 2, 2010)

Power feed those weaners to him check him in a couple of days if the buldge is gone feed him again, then do again in another couple of days after that then dont feed again till after he poos


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha poor thing won't be able to move for a month after that epic feeding session, but I'm sure he will love it


----------



## longqi (Mar 2, 2010)

How does she look


----------



## Jarden (Mar 2, 2010)

She looks good what locale?


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Had my young SA out today thought id tak some quick snaps of him he is due to shed in the next coupe of weeks by the looks of him so ill get some more pics after he sheds  Enjoy



Thats a good looking animal Jarden. 
one i got of a mate


----------



## yommy (Mar 2, 2010)

longqi said:


> How does she look



Sweet!!!!!!!! & conditioned


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 2, 2010)

My Tanami boy.


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice looking snake miss_stripey, i love the sand defs going to be using it in my enclosure


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 2, 2010)

Miss_Stripey said:


> My Tanami boy.


she looks like a totally different kind of tanami. the colouration is different.


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 3, 2010)

thats what i think aswell there seems to be a fair variation between them, but mine is still young and i can picture it dulling down in colour as it gets older.

snake love how old is your little guy now and how long is he


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> thats what i think aswell there seems to be a fair variation between them, but mine is still young and i can picture it dulling down in colour as it gets older.
> 
> snake love how old is your little guy now and how long is he


lol same age as yours. we bought it from the same guy. lol 75-80cm now from herpmeasure. gonna take another measurement soon. i forgot what it was last time.


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty sure you got yours before me my guy is only about 45 cms and he is now 3 months and 4 days old 

What is herp measure


----------



## Jarden (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers goanas that animals a cracker you have there Like the color contrast


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine was purchesed as a tanami although he looks different to all ive seen maybe hes mixed :S i asked parent history and Father was wild caught by Graham Gow many moons ago. And i was told the mums breeding but i forgot :S so at least one side of him is deffinalty Tanami!!!!


----------



## smeejason (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my Tanami


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 3, 2010)

my tanami female 









i dont have any good pics of my male woma


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Cheers goanas that animals a cracker you have there Like the color contrast



Thanks mate


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 3, 2010)

both very nice pics


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Pretty sure you got yours before me my guy is only about 45 cms and he is now 3 months and 4 days old
> 
> What is herp measure



you asked me how old my woma is and it's the same age as yours it's from the same clutch. lol i got mine 23rd of december. i fed it rats, that's why it's so much more longer than yours. and bigger too i reckon. shes almost 220grams. herp measure is a program that allows you to measure your snakes accurately. just use the search tool up there.


----------



## yommy (Mar 3, 2010)

smeejason said:


> One of my Tanami



I just love big adult woma's i think they are one of the nicest animals larger with condition and colouring where as an adult jungle or diamonds for example tend to fade out.

Fantastic looking animals there


----------



## smeejason (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks Yommy i cannot take credit 'the devil" bred that one


----------



## aspidito (Mar 3, 2010)

*SA womas*

A couple of wild SA womas for those interested in the SA's.


----------



## aspidito (Mar 3, 2010)

*SA womas*

Another couple of SA's in the wild, the 2nd one was just over the border in SW QLD & had just finished off a rather large rabbit!.


----------



## yommy (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like he wouldn't of needed a feed for a while, top pics aspidito was really a fan of the SA but the more i see the more i like. 

Might have to update some pics of the boodaries, they are in excellent condition for this coming season, hopefully no slugs this time


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 5, 2010)

wow very full snake i dont understand how they eat stuff that big


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 6, 2010)

No-two said:


> SA



This is one of the best SA Womas I have ever seen!! SA are next on my list for sure..


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 6, 2010)

yommy said:


> jarden my hot end for the womas is always 30-32 they are a desert species after all and i have a good gradient of 3-5 degrees less in the cool end.
> 
> I now run heat hides for my womas. I got the idea off Solar17 after seeing some of his and it works really well for Aspidites or any python for that matter.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea yommy/baden!!


----------



## aspidito (Mar 7, 2010)

No-two said:


> Heres a few.
> 
> SA
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarden (Mar 7, 2010)

My ones from the same clutch just not as nice as no-twos one of the best SA i have seen


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful looking snake I want one


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 7, 2010)

Who bred these stunning SA womas??


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's my 11 month yr old RHD woma. Not a very good pic though.. sorry.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Here's my 11 month yr old RHD woma. Not a very good pic though.. sorry.


11 month old? did you mean 1 month? mine is double that size and shes 3 months and a half.


----------



## Jarden (Mar 8, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> Who bred these stunning SA womas??





Den did


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 8, 2010)

Alexandra that is tiny you might want to feed it some more. That is why it only poo's once every 2 weeks


----------



## waynej (Mar 8, 2010)

*Woma*

My Woma


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jarden said:


> Den did



Cheers mate!!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 8, 2010)

Got a trio of Tanami Womas on Saturday fed them straight and took a few flics of 2 today. Can't wait to get some more now  They are 3 years old, I'll breed them next year!!

Female







Male


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice pair carnt wait for my guy to grow up a bit


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 8, 2010)

are tanami womas from NT??


----------



## Jarden (Mar 8, 2010)

they are from the tanami desert?
lol


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeh i new that part but i had no idea where that was


----------



## Jarden (Mar 8, 2010)

Well it crosses the WA and NT boarder the lake mackay area hope this answers your question


----------



## Jarden (Mar 11, 2010)

Freshly shed SA


----------



## schizmz (Mar 11, 2010)

gorgeous! 8)


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wish my little guy would come out and play he has been hiding for a few nights now


----------



## Jarden (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah my ones cruising around his tub atm got a full belly too so dont know what hes trying to do just take the hide off and get him out. Dont wait for him to come out cause you will never see him . I just remove the hide let the snake know im there then grab him out.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 11, 2010)

No-two said:


> It's extreamly unfortunate that when RHD's were the flavour of the month they got mixed in with a bunmch of tanamis so people could cash in on it. Theres some rell stunners around though, that are truely "RHD" locality.


 
Hi No-two, how prevalent is (or was) this practice? The reason I ask is my woma (with another on the way) are sold as RHD. The breeders I have bought from are reputable, so I'm quite confident I'll be getting what I'm paying for, however it'd be interesting to see how "muddied" the ancestory is of captive RHDs in general. End of the day I'm not overly concerned, I'm not THAT precious about locality specific, if there's hints of a mix, then no big deal. They are a great looking species (all localities) with great personalities so I'm happy regardless.

Also, does anyone have pics of captive adult SAs? A while back I saw No-two's blue/green juvi SA & instantly wanted one (as most do when they see the pic of that animal), but went to RHDs instead as I wasn't sure how SAs hold their pattern / colour into adulthood.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 12, 2010)

my woma at almost 4 months. 265g and 83cms.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 13, 2010)

this is my new woma


----------



## Jarden (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice jacorin i like the pattern


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice 1 Jac, is that a Tanami Topaz?? Hot woma what ever it is!!


----------



## Niall (Mar 14, 2010)

These are a Adult pair that I am just about to get from Dave (Pilbara Pythons) 
Cant wait to get them home, they are bloody beauties!


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice Niall!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 15, 2010)

My new boy


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Who bred that Sock Puppet?


----------



## Jarden (Mar 15, 2010)

Was mucking around with the camera this arvo tryna get some close up shots of the SA


----------



## arbok (Mar 15, 2010)

male, will take him out in the sun after his shed 



edit: hmmm weird when i uploaded the photos they went all grainy :S


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 15, 2010)

GTsteve said:


> Wow! Who bred that Sock Puppet?


Gday mate, I got that little cracker from Tristis (great to deal with, I'd recommend him to anyone in the market for a woma). 
When I picked him up I was also shown a yearling from the same parents, it too was a ripper! Hope my little bloke holds that dark dorsal, time will tell.


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 15, 2010)

Snakelove your guys a freak mine is tiny compared


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 15, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Snakelove your guys a freak mine is tiny compared


lol haha yeah shes growing pretty fast. its nice to see an obvious growth just by looking at it. lol


----------



## Jarden (Mar 15, 2010)

Snake love where did you download herp measure from Can you PM me the link ty


----------



## Jarden (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hungry*

Thought id take some pics of this fella feeding. I took a few snaps of him when he started come back 5 mins later to take pics of him but the rat was allready gone lmao. And somthing abit differant he was chewing on the genetals of the poor rat for a wee bit lol then eventually found the head again.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally got some flics of the 3rd woma I got last week which had to dijest a double feed of rats! Shes by far the best looker, weighs in at 1.7kg so should breed here next year!!


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Adictv (Mar 17, 2010)

this is my girl male soon to come 
not the best pick but still


----------



## Tristis (Mar 19, 2010)

pics


----------



## Jarden (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice tristas i like the uneven patterns


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Adictv (Mar 21, 2010)

i see there really isnt many uluru womas there is there any reason for that? 
alot of people i talk to and myself seem to like the darker bands which the uluru seems to have


----------



## aspidito (Mar 21, 2010)

*Uluru womas*

Adictv heres one for you, these 2 are 5 years old & produced a lovely clutch this year, I even have one male left for sale.
Cheers, Paul


----------



## Adictv (Mar 21, 2010)

very nice aspidito im o the lookout for a adult male hope to find one at the show


----------



## Tristis (Mar 25, 2010)

more pics


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 25, 2010)

I love that one!


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it should be mine ;-)


----------



## Jewly (Mar 25, 2010)

Just gave this boy a quick bath as he had a tiny bit of retained shed on him and thought I'd take a few quick pics.


----------



## deebo (Mar 25, 2010)

took these pics the other night and posted them in a nother thread but thought I may as well just them up in a woma specific thread also.....hope you like.

A couple of my womas are due to shed any day now so will get some new pics when they do.


----------



## bussers (Mar 25, 2010)

a few woma pics from the uk


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

here is my little fella on his first outing in the grass.


----------



## itbites (Mar 25, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

My boy hercs pics have been posted several times before but I just love him to bits & S.A's are my fav snakes!! Some gorgeous Woma's around thats for sure


----------



## deebo (Mar 25, 2010)

think i need to get some sa womas! Junglerob on here has some stunners....the best way I can describe them is GHOSTLY, they dont have the typical yellow heads but really pale heads and look spooky.....very nice.

I really like yours ITBITES.

Dave


----------



## Jarden (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice bitey  cant wait till my boys that big


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bout time you posted that stunning SA bites!!


----------



## Squinty (Mar 27, 2010)

This is my new RHD 2 year old male






and this is his yearling girlfriend






hopefully breed next year.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Mar 28, 2010)

*woma*

this is my new woma checking out the floor and the yard


----------



## Perko (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice Neville, love the last shot.
Glad your happy with him.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 28, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Nice Neville, love the last shot.
> Glad your happy with him.



That shot is great!! Nice Woma mate.


----------



## yommy (Mar 30, 2010)

haven't posted the boodaries for a while but as you can see good condition for this up coming season............


----------



## deebo (Mar 30, 2010)

man they are nice.....the top one in the first pic has really nice contrast.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 30, 2010)

my sandfire pair


----------



## yommy (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah dave thats the girl though pics don't do either of them justice. When i originally got them as hatchies i asked Rob for two contrasting patterns as these guys are something i really want to develop and see what they can produce. 
Though i do like the strong thick dark bands of the male too. What isn't to like about womas?? except a bite i guess 

Sweet pair there taylor.......


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sweet pair there taylor.......[/QUOTE said:


> cheers mate


----------



## yommy (Apr 1, 2010)

had an interesting observation tonight. Thursdays (bin night) being my set cleaning night noticed the male boodarie pacing his cage and being unusually active. So i thought for something different while i cleaned his cage i would place him in with the female. Last seasson she showed little interest in him for ages but tonight they were all over each other, both tails going a million miles an hour similar to a over horny male spurring though no hook ups not that i was excepting any this early in the season but as tails aligned to each other his wiggling got more fanatic. Obviously he was enjoying himself and she didn't mind his advances. Facinating to watch as last year they were so sectretive. 
Good signs for this coming season.


----------



## No-two (Apr 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> had an interesting observation tonight. Thursdays (bin night) being my set cleaning night noticed the male boodarie pacing his cage and being unusually active. So i thought for something different while i cleaned his cage i would place him in with the female. Last seasson she showed little interest in him for ages but tonight they were all over each other, both tails going a million miles an hour similar to a over horny male spurring though no hook ups not that i was excepting any this early in the season but as tails aligned to each other his wiggling got more fanatic. Obviously he was enjoying himself and she didn't mind his advances. Facinating to watch as last year they were so sectretive.
> Good signs for this coming season.


 
Alot of my snakes are like that, especially the womas, as soon as they see the oposite sex they'll go crazy, I had some childrens out a few weeks ago in my hands and the female started tail waging, good luck for this season, it's a good sign, allthough I probably wouldn't bother with the introductions yet, keep em keen.


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

yes way to early for proper introductions, i've still got a solid 4 weeks of feeding at least left until i start really reducing temps and backing off the food intakes. Just a cool spectical as last season i was all in the hide box action, not a free for all, all around the cage moving stuff. But defineatley some interest there. Bring on jun/july intro's


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are some of my tanami womas


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

very nice greenmad really good size and condition, should get some nice offspring for them


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> very nice greenmad really good size and condition, should get some nice offspring for them



thanks yommy they bred for me last year with nice healthy hatchies


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm assuming, because no1 else made a big deal about it that it must have been a trick of light common to photographing womas (being an aspiring woma owner, not an actual one, i dont know). But back a fair way, wasnt there a photo of a blue phase woma? I have never heard of this, but then again I have never looked for one. can anyone shed any light on this for me as i am obsessed with blue phase and white albinos.


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> I'm assuming, because no1 else made a big deal about it that it must have been a trick of light common to photographing womas (being an aspiring woma owner, not an actual one, i dont know). But back a fair way, wasnt there a photo of a blue phase woma? I have never heard of this, but then again I have never looked for one. can anyone shed any light on this for me as i am obsessed with blue phase and white albinos.



you sparked my interest witha blue woma so went through the thread for a look.
Pg 5 No-two's SA woma. Probably the best example of an SA i've seen, they tend to take on the silvery blue colour in some though it could also have been going into a shed cycle as i have a patternless adult childreni that come shed time she goes from a rich brown to a pale grey silver, quite a contrast in colour change from the norm.

No-two any more pics of this particular animal if it's that colour normally put me on the list for some as that is a speccy animal 

And as for albino womas there are rumours and it would be awesome if true, i'd re-mortgage the home loan for some of those. But like they say if there no photographic proof it never happened. and this elusive albino woma will just be a fishing story

jmo


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> you sparked my interest witha blue woma so went through the thread for a look.
> Pg 5 No-two's SA woma. Probably the best example of an SA i've seen, they tend to take on the silvery blue colour in some though it could also have been going into a shed cycle as i have a patternless adult childreni that come shed time she goes from a rich brown to a pale grey silver, quite a contrast in colour change from the norm.
> 
> No-two any more pics of this particular animal if it's that colour normally put me on the list for some as that is a speccy animal
> ...



Sorry i should have clarified, blue phases and white albinos in general. I currently have a blue phase common tree snake, looking for _white_ albino olive when i win the lottery. in the meantime a blue phase woma would be a fantastic display animal. does anyone know if womas do hormonal blues like the GTP? or shedding blues/silvers like yommy's anteresia?

and jommy if there was such a thing as a white albino woma, ill fight u for it!  (you can keep all the yellows)

Sye


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Not a woma my apologies. But here is the female childreni for those who thought i was pulling ya leg - mid shed cycle.

And also one to keep with the theme of the thread


----------



## woosang (Apr 3, 2010)

My baby Tanami


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 3, 2010)

does your anteresia have something wrong with its tail? (it seems to get very thin at one point) and that photo makes it look much bigger than a childreni, almost as large as a small-medium adult olive size. 
Gorgeous woma


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> does your anteresia have something wrong with its tail? (it seems to get very thin at one point) and that photo makes it look much bigger than a childreni, almost as large as a small-medium adult olive size.
> Gorgeous woma



You don't keep childreni do you??

It's defineately a childreni (katherine NT locality) from Reedys Reptiles. It has the same tail as all my other ones though she is a large adult 6 years now and about 1m +. Bred some top babies for her in the last 3 season which all started patterned. 

As this is a woma thread, I'll put some pics of her in the 'Show us ya Antaresia' thread thats on APS.

Though i do have a flavour for the unusual


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2010)

yommy said:


> As this is a woma thread, I'll put some pics of her in the 'Show us ya Antaresia' thread thats on APS



It was "antaresia freaks" thread


----------



## deebo (Apr 3, 2010)

yommy - where did you get that patternless woma from? Really weird colour for a woma......... =)


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2010)

W/C from a remote mountain range in Tasmania


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 3, 2010)

SXR male


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2010)

womas take the best heads shots, great pic's scale-addiction


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2010)

The 'blue' woma was very blue when he was younger, he still has a blue tinge to him but is much more of a silver now (which is what I was hoping for), he's still the most 'blue' woma I've ever seen, these photos don't show it and it's very hard to catch, but here is a photo from a few weeks ago. 
You can sort of see the blue tinge but nothing compared to in the flesh.


----------



## yommy (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you have a female for him of the same calibre???


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

**** what a nice woma, need to get my guy a friend sooner or later but going through this thread just shows how many great forms there are. one of each please haha


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 4, 2010)

yommy said:


> You don't keep childreni do you??



I do not (and dont plan to), but i have met a fair few and dont recall a tail looking like that, but i could have just not noticed until now (I spend most of my time on the other end of childreni trying to get them let go.. they dont like me, or like me too much) 1m seems like a pretty average adult size, must just look bigger in that photo. 



No-two said:


> The 'blue' woma was very blue when he was younger, he still has a blue tinge to him but is much more of a silver now (which is what I was hoping for), he's still the most 'blue' woma I've ever seen, these photos don't show it and it's very hard to catch, but here is a photo from a few weeks ago.
> You can sort of see the blue tinge but nothing compared to in the flesh.



Who did you get this particular fella off? and is this particular phase a common example of the offspring produced by the parents? because i think i found my particular type of woma in those photos. gotta have one... or 100


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

some updated pics of my guy in his new enclosure thanks to josh jkcustoms


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2010)

yommy said:


> Do you have a female for him of the same calibre???


 
Yes and no.


----------



## Troy06 (Apr 4, 2010)

*SA woma*

this female is for sale


----------



## yommy (Apr 5, 2010)

No-two said:


> Yes and no.



LOL 

any pics of her


----------



## Jarden (Apr 7, 2010)

*Couple feeding pics of my SA*

Couple pics of Perseus feeding 

















http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad251/jARDENw/SNakes/womafeed4.jpg


----------



## Jarden (Apr 7, 2010)

*Who said all womas have hard feeding responces ? lol*

Any my womas very un woma ish feeding responce  




[video=youtube;i9RFL0Y2_lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9RFL0Y2_lw[/video]


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 7, 2010)

hahah nothing like mine, my little fella smashes it


----------



## yommy (Apr 9, 2010)

heres a nice picture of my male i found today, thought i'd share.


----------



## MonStar (Apr 11, 2010)

*Malli/Mae Li*

This is our Woma, she's only 3 months, 48cm long


----------



## Woomar (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey yommy , nice banding on that woma !! Here's ours and their babys.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

My oh my aren't they just stunning!

Womas are hands down my favourite species of snake - of any species on _earth_, not just in Australia.

I've been thinking for quite some time now about getting my license and acquiring a SA or Tanami woma. I hear they are a bit more affordable these days.

It's taken me about 6 months to decide that I only want to keep one woma for the time being just as a companion. It gets quite lonely here since I live alone. I'm going to have to have a chat with NSW Wildlife licensing department and get myself an RK license.

Ben


----------



## Jason (Apr 22, 2010)

some great animals everyone. i have been meaning to get some shots to put in this thread but havent gotten around to it. i did take this one last night though, i would have taken more but i was in the middle of feeding them all, with this girl being for sale i made sure i got a shot. she is a young RHD and i love her red. shot was taken at night so the light was crap, hence to much flash.


----------



## yommy (Apr 22, 2010)

cracker Jason, don't think you'll have any issues finding a buyer for her  stunning colours..........


----------



## Jason (Apr 22, 2010)

yommy said:


> cracker Jason, don't think you'll have any issues finding a buyer for her  stunning colours..........



thanks mate, the hold back male is outstanding... ill get some pics asap.
as for selling her, you would think she would move but after 3-4 weeks she is still here. lots of time wasters but no one interested.


----------



## billiemay (Apr 23, 2010)

A nice photo of my baby girl


----------



## yommy (Apr 23, 2010)

looking good billiemay is that a piece of WA your holding there?? nice solid banding,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 23, 2010)

some old pics of my wa's. have to get some better pics this weekend, fresh skin on both of them this morning.

jason that rhd is a cracker.

i am getting more and more into these guys, actually thinking of selling all my morelia and getting more aspidites.


----------



## licky (Apr 23, 2010)

let me know if you do sell your morelia right ozzie.
Btw where did you score that corner piece in your last pic?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 23, 2010)

corner piece is from rock'n'reptiles licky. not sure if he's doing them anymore.


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2010)

finally got around to grabbing some snap shots of some of my holdbacks from last season. please share some of your holdbacks.
there was bad light so sorry about the flash.
male RHD, nicely banded male boodarie (has a very nice yellow background but not well seen in the shot)


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2010)

female 'striped' boodarie, and another female boodarie.


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2010)

Pic's are alittle large, best viewed on a full page


----------



## yommy (Apr 23, 2010)

Absolute crackers, can see why you held them back, yes the yellow is hard to get into pics, my female is outrageuosly yellow at times but you just can't capture it on film. 

That last boodarie witht he spine line in my favourite, what an animal


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2010)

yommy said:


> Absolute crackers, can see why you held them back, yes the yellow is hard to get into pics, my female is outrageuosly yellow at times but you just can't capture it on film.
> 
> That last boodarie witht he spine line in my favourite, what an animal



thanks mate. she would be my fave also, eventually will be paired with the father (pictured) to get better stripes. i generally relate WA womas to well banded animals. hence i like the idea of working towards a striped line, hopefully gate another 1 or 2 out this season. with in a gen or two im hopeing to have some completely thick striped boodaries.


----------



## Perko (Apr 23, 2010)

Unreal Jason, are they the ones that had some eggs burst & you were worried about ( was it even you? )



Jason said:


> finally got around to grabbing some snap shots of some of my holdbacks from last season. please share some of your holdbacks.
> there was bad light so sorry about the flash.
> male RHD, nicely banded male boodarie (has a very nice yellow background but not well seen in the shot)


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Unreal Jason, are they the ones that had some eggs burst & you were worried about ( was it even you? )



yer mate, only got the 3 boodaries... think i did alright out of it to. i actually produced another male that potentially i beter then these ones i kept, i swaped that male for the 'banded' female that was produced by someone else, as far as i know it was the only other 2nd gen clutch last season. the male i kept actually had a large lavender spot on his head for the first couple months but it has gone as he has grown, on top of that he has the nice yellow background i liked. the male i traded was very well banded!


----------



## yommy (Apr 23, 2010)

Jason said:


> thanks mate. she would be my fave also, eventually will be paired with the father (pictured) to get better stripes. i generally relate WA womas to well banded animals. hence i like the idea of working towards a striped line, hopefully gate another 1 or 2 out this season. with in a gen or two im hopeing to have some completely thick striped boodaries.



Here's my boodarie male as a youngster he was / is a very well banded and a nicely defined patterned animal.
I reckon your onto a winning idea with what your trying to achieve.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2010)

yommy said:


> I reckon your onto a winning idea with what your trying to achieve.
> Good luck with it.


+1 I love the thick, even banding 
Awesome womas guys! I should stop looking at this thread or I'll end up with like 50 womas lol.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 24, 2010)

a few more pics from today. would love to see some more pics of WA Sandfire's.


----------



## Jason (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks guys. im really excited about the boodaries at the moment. just alot of variety in them as far as pattern and colour goes. here's a pic of my adult female... she is more 'chocolate/charcoal' in colour. not as colourful as some of my others but i love the contrasting bands.

ozzie- love the head on the SF... nice bright clean orange! very nice


----------



## deebo (Apr 24, 2010)

very nice stu - much bigger than last time I saw em.....good to see my rats are doing their job!


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2010)

A friend took these for me the other day.
young RHD 






Tanami





I'll get a few of my baby SAs hopefully this weekend and put them up.


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2010)

And here's my boy all grown up and doing what comes naturally for the last 12 hrs  

It's early but who am i to interfer in love..................

Crack'n rocky downs, there lozza great colour constrast in that red sand..............


----------



## deebo (Apr 24, 2010)

nice one yommy! are they mating out in the open or had you just lifted the hide box up?


----------



## yommy (Apr 24, 2010)

the tails where hanging out the front of the hide, she is still to modest. As you can see lifting the hide didn't bother them 

It's amazing what a bit of mood lighting, red wine and barry white does for womas libido's 

5 days on 5 days off for for the next few months for these guys...................


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Apr 24, 2010)

tanami woma more fun in the sun pics


----------



## shaye (Apr 24, 2010)

Spot_the_mac said:


> tanami woma more fun in the sun pics


  i had mine in the sun today too  till my blackheads started chasing me ahhahaa


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 4, 2010)

Hehehe, speaking of womas I'm looking very forward to getting a _couple_ of womas soon 
One fully grown boy, and a young girl.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 4, 2010)

spitting cobra


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2010)

Spot_the_mac said:


> spitting cobra



would love to play with that one


----------



## Bax155 (May 5, 2010)

Got mine out in the sun 2day and snapped of some amazing shots then realised I had the camera set to iso 400 arrggghhh, gotta stop doing that!! will upload some once I convert from raw and do some editing!!


----------



## Akasha81 (May 5, 2010)

They are beautiful!! I am planning to buy a woma next.. At the moment I only have a coastal carpet. How much do you sell your hatchlings for?


----------



## jacorin (May 6, 2010)

just a couple of new shots of our woma,helping out in the chat room


----------



## mun1984 (May 6, 2010)

*A pair of 2 year old Tanami Womas*

I'm loving the Boodaries people! Am so tempted to get them! Will need to sell my existing womas to keep them though..which is NEVER going to happen cos Í'm so attached to my Tanamis'! Although i've just been bitten by the male a week ago.....:|






Bernie the male Tanami





Cuddles the female Tanami






Cuddles frolicking in grass


----------



## Jakee (May 6, 2010)

This is my little fella. 1 1/2 years old


----------



## dansocks (May 6, 2010)

*woma*

rhd woma purchased from wild expo


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2010)

nice purchase there  RHD are my 2nd favourite locale


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2010)

These guys are my 1st  looking good for this coming season


----------



## pythonmum (May 6, 2010)

Looks good Yommy. Boodaries are a terrible temptation to me!


----------



## yommy (May 7, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Looks good Yommy. Boodaries are a terrible temptation to me!


 
Yes pythonmum, everyone should have at least 1 woma in their collection, superb animals regardless of locale. Can't go wrong with womas


----------



## Bax155 (May 7, 2010)

Here is my latest pic of my woma, something a lil different then the norm


----------



## deebo (May 11, 2010)

dodgy pic from my phone but found these two hooked up this morning. Am chuffed as he showed basically no interest last season and didnt really seem to fussed about her when i first introduced him this season either. Now i just need the sexy vibe to drift up to my boodaries!


----------



## krefft (May 11, 2010)

I posted these guys yesterday, but I'm happy to do it again. I'm really excited about this pairing. Fingers crossed they produce some showstoppers


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 11, 2010)

They are some beautiful womas!!! very very pretty... I don't have one, but it's definately a breed I'm looking into for my next snake


----------



## deebo (May 11, 2010)

krefft - those things are awesome! The pattern on the one with pattern is really cool. Good luck with them and def put pics up of any hatchys you get from that pairing.


----------



## yommy (May 22, 2010)

cleaning the cages today, you find your animals in some strange positions. Here the female Boodarie side sun baking


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 28, 2010)

Yommy, that looks almost exactly like the position I caught my female RHD woma in yesterday. She was on her side in the middle, like she was lying on her size especially toward the tail end. I dialed down the thermostat a couple of degrees in case the hot spot was a bit too warm. She went back to her normal position in a neat coil in the hot spot. I use a non-contact thermometer, and I measure underneath the enclosure directly on the heatmat I can get readings anywhere from 33 to 45 degrees. But the temperature of the actual snake ranges from 26-35 degrees. I doubt a body temperature of 35 degrees would ever kill a woma of all species of snake, from what I'm told they can handle body temperatures in the 40s in the wild without any trouble.

However, in the middle of summer, I believe my house has reached 48 degrees on a very hot day, I reckon that is really quite dangerous and pushing the boundaries of what a woma could handle without risk of serious harm. So I'm getting someone to look at my A/C split system before summer really gets going, I will be making sure I'll leave the A/C on cooling mode at 32 degrees when I'm away from home.


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2010)

No where near those temps in that spot. Got a temp gun that hot spot stays at a nice 32 degrees. She occassional basks in wierd positions. She was on her 5 day rest from the male, getting ready for the next round of introductions and romancing


----------



## Lozza (May 29, 2010)

yommy said:


> cleaning the cages today, you find your animals in some strange positions. Here the female Boodarie side sun baking


I have two male womas that lie on their sides like that sometimes. They're really weird. One time I caught one of them doing it and he had his head on its side too - freaked me out as I thought he was dead lol.


----------



## No-two (May 29, 2010)

Looking good yommy those are cracking snakes she's looking good I'm not sure if I've noticed it with womas before (certainly havnt bred many) but antaresia start to go side up before belly up (quite early too) I have some ants starting to go side up, good luck with her.


----------



## yommy (May 29, 2010)

Cheers no-two. 

Last season was her 1st and she laid slugs. But cooled the male really well and put really good condition on both leading up until now and the introductions have been full on between the two so let the waiting game begin. 
Not many bred the F1 gen boodaries last season so some fertile ones this season would be good.


----------



## yommy (Jun 2, 2010)

a few of the female on her rest cycle from the boy, curled in the warm spot enjoying the serenity


----------



## dean30bb (Jun 3, 2010)

heres my WA male and female


----------



## Squinty (Jun 27, 2010)

i was feeding my animals a little while ago and i went to feed my costal a large rat and she wasnt keen, so i offered it to my biggest male woma and he wasnt interested either. i didnt want to waste the rat so i offered it to my biggest female woma, that i had already fed, and she gobbled it up. the next day i was doing a paper change and could resist this pic.


----------



## driftoz (Jun 27, 2010)

heres a couple pics of my NT boy and his new marine carpet in his enclosure


----------



## yommy (Jul 5, 2010)

cleaning today so took a few pics.
Attached is a pic of the same python. one with the flash and one without the flash. It is hard to get the females exact colour in pictures as she is very yellow, though the flash seems to wash it out alot. 
Interesting difference i thought.


----------



## yommy (Jul 5, 2010)

and not to feel left out a current one of the male


----------



## Jason (Jul 5, 2010)

looking good yommy. hope she gives you a clutch, looks promosing so far. i havent actually seen any confirmatory action between my boodaries yet this season. thats not to say they aren't at it like teenagers. if we both have success this season with them, ill be interested in a swap if you are up for it?


----------



## yommy (Jul 5, 2010)

Jason said:


> looking good yommy. hope she gives you a clutch, looks promosing so far. i havent actually seen any confirmatory action between my boodaries yet this season. thats not to say they aren't at it like teenagers. if we both have success this season with them, ill be interested in a swap if you are up for it?


 
Sounds good to me  I have witnessed these guys going for it, but they are secretive and prefer to mate in the hide. 
If i get a clutch i'll get in contact with you. New blood is always a good thing and i want to develop this line for sure.


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice looking little guy there LuckyPhil78. They are such characters at that size.

Here's a progressive pic of the female and male today. The female is on the right, male on left.

When introduced in late April they were very similar in size, now well into the breeding season and well on the way to being gravid, she is packing on the size. You can now see the skin between the scales. I love the subtle signs you see with your animals on a week to week basis this time of year. 

Having the previldge to interact with australian native fauna, does it get any better.


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2010)

looks like you might get a nice early clutch from her this year mate. haven't checked on mine for a couple weeks, ill get her out and have a good look to see how she is coming along. i tend not to bother looking at them all that much during breeding, me peering in on them all the time and disturbing them isn't gona help get the job done i figure. It wont make any difference. fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah Jason all the signs are looking good. I guess it's the joy of having my PC in my snake room. I can swing on the swivel chair and check out the chargers without any distrubance 

Plus with my cage design the hot spot is out in the open side of the cage so i can visually check on them without the need to touch or pick em up.


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

Even after the photo this morning clearly showing the female well on the way. This male was back on the job tonight. Who am i to stand in the way of romance 

Must be something in the air today as all my collection of various paired pythons have been getting jiggy with it today.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 18, 2010)

Those Boodaries are stunning Yommy.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

yommy said:


> Even after the photo this morning clearly showing the female well on the way. This male was back on the job tonight. Who am i to stand in the way of romance
> 
> Must be something in the air today as all my collection of various paired pythons have been getting jiggy with it today.


 
if you only got to get jiggy for afew months of the year you would be going at it till you broke it to lol


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> if you only got to get jiggy for afew months of the year you would be going at it till you broke it to lol



Too true kenshin but his been at it since april so his had a good run 

I think the female would love some eggs to get a break from him  but it does take two to tango  and these guys are my favourite, you can't go past Boodaries......... RHD come a close 2nd


----------



## Squinty (Jul 18, 2010)

Boodaries are definately on my list. Not this season unfortunately.


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

yes they are awesome woma's and a hell of a lot more affordable then when i originally got these guys but they are worth every cent and i don't regret getting them.
everyone should have some of these in their collections. One line for sure i am keen to develop into the future........


----------



## Squinty (Jul 18, 2010)

In the photos the white bands look really white. Are they even brighter in person??


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

The male has whitish bands - his pic as a juvi is my avatar and he was incredibly white but has washed out a little as his aged but the female is stunningly yellow. 

I've found the boodaries have a few different tones and colours. That’s the most exciting thing about this line, it will be interesting to see the variation in these guys offspring.


----------



## deebo (Jul 18, 2010)

looking good yommy! I am very jealous! =) be sure to keep us all updated with any further progress.

Dave


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

no worries - your womas should be coming along nicely for this season??? the BHP are looking the goods. best of luck this season everyone.......


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is my female tanami woma, she has alot of cream and white colouring and her bands are alot paler then most woma's ive seen. Definately alot different in comparison to the male who has the normal tanami banding and colours. Ive not seen another like her before and i think she is gorgeous, ive had alot of people think she looks like a bhp with a yellow head lol. She is bigger now thats just an old photo.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 18, 2010)

although her colours never show up properly in pics, ill get some more some other day with the dslr.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

seeing as this is a woma thread, its funny i havent managed to keep aspidites yet and i was looking at getting some patternless woma's how much do they tend to go for (rough ball park for the end of the year)

cheers


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

she is an absolute cracker trogdor1988 love the red stomach and really yellow under colour.

Kenshin good luck with the patternless been trying to source some for a few years now. Shane Black had some on offer earlier this season, i believe he got some crazy offers and the trio went for BIG $$$$$$$$$$, i was no-where near the mark with my offer 
They are something special for sure..... i've seen some mind blowing ones in the flesh and hopefully this season those lucky enough to have em will prove it to be a passed on genetic trait. 

They are on top of my must have list...........


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

yommy said:


> she is an absolute cracker trogdor1988 love the red stomach and really yellow under colour.
> 
> Kenshin good luck with the patternless been trying to source some for a few years now. Shane Black had some on offer earlier this season, i believe he got some crazy offers and the trio went for BIG $$$$$$$$$$, i was no-where near the mark with my offer
> They are something special for sure..... i've seen some mind blowing ones in the flesh and hopefully this season those lucky enough to have em will prove it to be a passed on genetic trait.
> ...


 
ah i thought they were a tad more availible that i know patternless womas are availible in the US and the UK/europe so i cant imagine it being a non passable trait

exiteing time for snakes


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

I know some this season that are actually putting the spotted/rp womas together to prove it as a genetically passable trait. 

A recessive trait i believe. not 100% up on the genetic side of things. Similar to the albino gene. Hopefully spotted/rp over spotted/rp will result in 100% rp/spotted clutch.

If this happens you'll see them become more readily available in the coming seasons. 
Crossing my fingers for this to be proven as i really like their look..............


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

mate good to hear send me a heads up if you remember in my pm inbox if/when you find out moor possibly even organise our purchase together as i noticed your in SEQLD (brissy)


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

The breeder is in SE QLD too - so frieght would be free  Saw them the other day paired up and looking the goods. 

Though he has a long list which i hope to be near the top off  great times ahead in the reptile hobby............


----------



## deebo (Jul 18, 2010)

yommy - dont think my boodaries have done thie dirty this season but seen the tanami hooked up a couple of times. looking forwaard to pics of eggs from you! ill be counting the down the days for you if you loose count!


----------



## yommy (Jul 18, 2010)

sounds good, but don't be suprised, last year they were very secretive (1st season) and only saw them at it in the hide, this year is another story with them going at it everywhere


----------



## yommy (Jul 25, 2010)

These two have been at it non stop this month. 
Keen with 1st intro late Apr, spratic over May, activity drop off in Jun with signs of ovulation then bang daily matings most of this month. 

This male sure has a good sex drive. 

Love woma's great eaters, great breeders


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 25, 2010)

Love tht Boodarie porn. Heck, I just love looking at them. It's hard to be strong when there are so many fine looking womas out there...


----------



## yommy (Jul 25, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Love tht Boodarie porn. Heck, I just love looking at them. It's hard to be strong when there are so many fine looking womas out there...


 
your only human pythonmum  

but serious i couldn't recommend this locale highly enough. never had any issues with feeding and as you can see mating, good strong responses for both and only 1.10m and 1.15m long is a bonus. 
and they are very affordable these day too.....


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 25, 2010)

yommy said:


> your only human pythonmum
> 
> but serious i couldn't recommend this locale highly enough. never had any issues with feeding and as you can see mating, good strong responses for both and only 1.10m and 1.15m long is a bonus.
> and they are very affordable these day too.....


AARGH! Maybe I'll be talking to you late this year... I don't know how much longer I can hold out. I'm just hoping that my albino Darwin will have her first clutch and give me something else to obsess about. Pythondad doesn't want more snakes, but I've been wanting a nicely banded woma for years. The Boodaries are just TOO nice.


----------



## yommy (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL 

i'll be hanging onto a few but will have a few available. Can't hang onto them all  damn wife.....


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, were it not for the other half, my place would have a BIG herp room. PM me when you have babies later this year. We'll see how my temptation resistance is going... Worst part is that I have 2 spare enclosures and a click clack all unoccupied!


----------



## driftoz (Jul 25, 2010)

heres couple pics of my boy freshly shed last sunday, waiting for my little girl to shed now


----------



## yommy (Jul 25, 2010)

not a bad looking speciem there at all driftoz - love solid spine lines


----------



## driftoz (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks, this is my female im hoping to pair them up maybe next year, she has some nice X markings wouldnt mind to try get a nice X pattern woma project going if its possible lol


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 27, 2010)

driftoz said:


> heres couple pics of my boy freshly shed last sunday, waiting for my little girl to shed now



He looks like hes slipping out of a condom in the first pic


----------



## driftoz (Jul 27, 2010)

lol yeah was funny when he started to put his head bacin into the rolled up shed


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 27, 2010)

heres mine all 6 of them .


----------



## shaye (Jul 27, 2010)

love the 4th pic zoojas nice stripe on the top of his back


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 27, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> heres mine all 6 of them .


 
Your third woma doesn't have any eyebrows! draw them on so he doesn't get picked on by the other ones!


----------



## shaye (Jul 27, 2010)

hey wow it doesnt aye lol that looks cool but 
did the female woma pluck them out for her ???


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 27, 2010)

on second thoughts the second one doesnt have any either! omg! lol


----------



## yommy (Jul 27, 2010)

Cracker there zoojas that 4th one is absolutely stunning, it going to be one hot adult. thats one look in a woma that really appeals.
I reckon womas without the eye patches are better then the ones with....


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 27, 2010)

yommy said:


> Cracker there zoojas that 4th one is absolutely stunning, it going to be one hot adult. thats one look in a woma that really appeals.
> I reckon womas without the eye patches are better then the ones with....


 
Yeah definitely looks different lol. and funny at the same time


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2010)

this little girl shed last so thought id grab a few pics of her in all her glory! Is powering along and growing like a champ. Is one of those snakes that will munch/chew on you if you dont pay attention to where her mouth is! 
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## shaye (Aug 1, 2010)

nice pics david


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

thats a cracker Dave, any progress on or pics of the boodaries???


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2010)

i think, and its very much a guess, that one of female is developing follicles. I dont have a very experienced eye for these things yet but she looks a little bit swollen so i have my finger and toes crossed but I wont be surprised if nothing eventuates from it. I didnt pair one of the girls up as she was def too small but the other one maybe. An experienced breeder I know said she was def big enough for a clutch, but would only be a smallish clutch. Will get some pics of them one day soon and post them up. How are yours doing? Still at it? Cant wait to seem some pics of what you produce assuming all goes to plan.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics of a different Boodarie


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2010)

trueblue - theres no pics mate! =)


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are the pics.


----------



## Jason (Aug 1, 2010)

great animal Rob!


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

David Evans said:


> i think, and its very much a guess, that one of female is developing follicles. I dont have a very experienced eye for these things yet but she looks a little bit swollen so i have my finger and toes crossed but I wont be surprised if nothing eventuates from it. I didnt pair one of the girls up as she was def too small but the other one maybe. An experienced breeder I know said she was def big enough for a clutch, but would only be a smallish clutch. Will get some pics of them one day soon and post them up. How are yours doing? Still at it? Cant wait to seem some pics of what you produce assuming all goes to plan.



Dave the bloody things haven't stopped  you think woma's have a good food response but that doesn't even compare once they are horny  they have been at it daily for the last month. She even ovulated and his still on the job. 
If nothing happens this season won't be through lack of trying on the males behalf.... But things are looking really good. pic attached

Gee Rob only 2 pics ??? They are absolutely stunning but I know you have more crackers of these hidden away in ya collection  but spectacular animals regardless mate, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Jason - when do we get to see your Boodaries? I want to talk to you about your clutches for this year some time.... Let me know when you are ready to think of parting with some.


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

yes Jason pics?? How is your season coming along??? Hopefully the boodarie owners out there will have a bumper season, can't get enough of em


----------



## Jason (Aug 1, 2010)

yes im slack with up to date pics... ill try and get some soon. so far, they have been mating on and off as expected, i dont believe she has ovulated yet. im hopeful, they went last season so im confident for this season. to be honest i rarely see my animals mate, i try to disturb them as little as possible this time of year. 
pics within the week... promise


----------



## dossy (Aug 1, 2010)

sock puppet if u painted the 1st pics mouse red and orange it would look like a fire brething snake


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

last year (3rd season) which was the 1st time i had placed them together they were secretive and only caught them in the hide when cleaning, and that year resulted in slugs. 
This year they have been all over each other, in the hide, the basking spot, pretty much all over her cage, non stop 
She's even ovulated and still going at it, so i am expecting big things this season


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 2, 2010)

i produced this little fella last season.


----------



## yommy (Aug 2, 2010)

nice looking animal there Greenmad, good work....


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> yes Jason pics?? How is your season coming along??? Hopefully the boodarie owners out there will have a bumper season, can't get enough of em


I'm hoping Boodarie owners have a bumper season so I can buy some!


----------



## Jason (Aug 2, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> I'm hoping Boodarie owners have a bumper season so I can buy some!


 
im sure there will be some available for you. im really hoping to hatch some more 'yellows' and 'stripes'
already been trying to twist trueblues arm... he just wont sell that one pictured above


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> nice looking animal there Greenmad, good work....



Thanks yommy he seems to be getting light with every shed.


----------



## yommy (Aug 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> im sure there will be some available for you. im really hoping to hatch some more 'yellows' and 'stripes'
> already been trying to twist trueblues arm... he just wont sell that one pictured above


 
Your not wrong there Jason that one of Rob's is a absolute cracker though i know he has some more speccy ones from this locality. Even the original WC parents of ours were spectacular.
i'll be hanging onto a few this season but you just can't keep em all


----------



## rodney (Aug 2, 2010)

*A few of mine*


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics that first one wow


----------



## yommy (Aug 2, 2010)

wow that RHD in the 1st pic is so cleanly banded and the other dark one is really interesting i like it. Whats the story behind it?


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr bredli like your cute little hatchies that last ones a good pic solar 17 you have some fantastic looking snakes


----------



## andyscott (Aug 4, 2010)

These 2 pics are of the same girl 2nd pic is her at 3 months old, 1st pic she is almost 3 years old.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

These are my womas. The larger one is the male, and the smaller one is the female. It's such a shame that I have to let them go because of a faulty airconditioning unit. But I'm not going to feel sorry for myself, I'll just show them to you. The female has brilliant red.
















I can't look at these photos too much it almost makes me weep.


----------



## Jason (Aug 4, 2010)

rodney said:


> View attachment 157394
> 
> View attachment 157395
> 
> ...


 
mate that dark one is coming along nicely... cant believe the amount of black its gained.. best of luck with it! you pairing them this season? hope its genetic


----------



## rodney (Aug 5, 2010)

*Black woma*





thanks Jason she shed the other day so I thought I'd put up a couple of recent photos I really like the way she is turning out I have paired her up this year but she may be a little young


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Jason (Aug 5, 2010)

rodney said:


> View attachment 157821
> 
> View attachment 157820
> 
> thanks Jason she shed the other day so I thought I'd put up a couple of recent photos I really like the way she is turning out I have paired her up this year but she may be a little young


 
hope you get her.. if not, next year shouldnt be an issue


----------



## cemspec (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi its been awhile since I've been on here and the snakes are only looking better!

My two boodaries are growing nicely my boy is an angle and my girl is a demon!!

The 1st two are the girl, who thinks 'JASON' taste really good and did NOT want to let go we even probbed her on his arm, didnt let go!! the third my boy just after a shed


----------



## Jason (Aug 5, 2010)

yes she has bite... he is a looker for sure! ill have to probe him next week


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 5, 2010)

My new 3yro male.


----------



## yommy (Aug 5, 2010)

great looking woma's guys and girls. Rodney that is a cracking morph, any idea of what it is? and cemspec those boodaries are excellent i particulary like the lightness of your male and he is really cleanly marked.

Here one i took of the female tonight in the cleaning bucket while i spot cleaned the cage, bin night tonight after all 

she is coming along very nicely and is thick and chunky, finally seperated the male but looks like he wants back in pacing the cage for her. give him a few days rest


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 7, 2010)

This girl is starting to get nice and chunky.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, my womas are now gone. And all I have left now are two empty enclosures that I won't need any more 










These were made from very high quality acrylic at a well known plastics fabrication outfit. They're 300mm high, 500mm wide and 650mm deep, with ventilation screen on the back made out 2 separate layers. 6mm thick on all sides except for the front and door which is 12mm.


----------



## yommy (Aug 7, 2010)

top looking cages but why the need to get rid of your animals if you don't mind me asking? looks like a good setup......


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

My A/C blew up and it will cost $2k to get repaired. When I can get it repaired hopefully I can get back into it again.

I will be able to save up enough by mid-January, but it gets extremely hot in my place, if it's 35 outside it can easily get to 45 inside. If it was 40 outside it would probably be 50 inside. That is far too hot for any snake, and it would have only taken one really hot day to knock them off. I wasn't going to even consider the risk, so I had to get rid of them.

The upside is at least I know those animals are still out there and will be doing well and, with any luck, continue that spectacular line of womas. These animals are just too nice to risk them. For what it's worth I wouldn't risk any animals to extreme temperatures.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2010)

that's no good buddy, sucks when things outside your control happen. but like you said once you've had a womas you'll always go back to em  

Best of luck with the AC


----------



## dadaman (Aug 8, 2010)

Just as I was about to clean the enclosure, found my male coming out for a little heat yesterday afternoon


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Talk about an expensive repair job 

Someone just told me it would be around $185 to fix my A/C. It turns out that one of my friends knew something about A/C units and had a look inside the compressor, it turns out a couple of components were fried, and that's what caused all the sparks when it gave out. Unbelievable that the parts would only be worth $95. Huh? :?

Someone had a look at it a couple of days after it blew up, that was a fair while ago. They said it would be around $2000 plus service fee. :shock: :evil:

Now it just feels like...well...you get the idea :cry:

Tough luck, eh?

Well, at least I can get some womas again, $2000 - $185 = about $1800, more than enough to get back in again, maybe end of next year. I know which ones I want, none less beautiful than the ones I had 

But now I think about money, I'm not sure about the financial situation in the world right now, it looks pretty dire from what I can gather, especially in the USA, but I doubt Australia is immune, especially if the real estate bubble in China gets out of control and ends up bursting. The depth of deflation that would cause would be absolutely mindblowing, to put it mildly. Eh, I think we're all in real strife if that happens :shock:


----------



## yommy (Aug 11, 2010)

Took some updated pics of the girl today in the hot spot. She is filling out nicely and her expanding belly are emphasising some of her crazy patterns. 

I like the boodaries as you can get some really clean banding but you also get cris-crosses and this is the 1st time in 4 years I’ve noticed the circle, go figure


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 12, 2010)

Shes looking nice and chunky yommy good luck


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

looking good yommy


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Rodney.That dark one is AWESOME. I can't wait to see the young that she produces. Keep us posted with the outcome. I am very seriously thinking about getting into boodaire womas.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> I am very seriously thinking about getting into boodaire womas.


I'm determined to do so - awesome looking animals. How is the temperament? Same as other womas?


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't say a bad word about mine, just don't let them mistake you for food though  Hard feeding response though had mine over 4 years now and yet to recieve a bite.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2010)

yommy said:


> I can't say a bad word about mine, just don't let them mistake you for food though  Hard feeding response though had mine over 4 years now and yet to recieve a bite.


Groan - I want one SO bad! Must wait for next season's young....(keep telling myself this)


----------



## yommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes especially when they are so cute as hatchies    

Can't wait to see what little wonders poke their heads out of the eggs this season.......




pythonmum said:


> Groan - I want one SO bad! Must wait for next season's young....(keep telling myself this)


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2010)

love this time of year with gravid females, it's awaiting the pre-shed that is the painful part 

She keeps getting chunky but no milky eyes yet


----------



## deebo (Aug 20, 2010)

yommy - she is FAT! here is a pic of my bigger female. She has been with a male but dont think anything will come from it =( Sometimes I look at her and think she is getting fat and then the next minute i think she is normal. Always next year I guess.

You gonna keep any of the hatchlings back yommy?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2010)

i don't know dave i think you might be in luck, she is looking solid in the right areas 

As for holding some back, unfortuneatly you can't keep em all though i will be selecting 'special ones' for what i want to develop 

really nice looking girl there, best of luck


----------



## deebo (Aug 20, 2010)

ill be chuffed if something happens with her, if not will def try again next year.

What "special" ones will you be keeping back? Solid bands, weird patterns, yellowy ones? or just one of each! =)


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2010)

probaby some of each  i saw some of robs wierd patterns ones and they look tops but i do have a spot for the yellow ones as well. Be interesting to see what these guys can produce


----------



## Midcoaster (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Midcoaster (Aug 23, 2010)

some tanamis


----------



## shaye (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice pics coaster


----------



## driftoz (Aug 25, 2010)

new pics of male and female womas after shed on the weekend.

first 3 female NT last 1 male NT


----------



## bpb02 (Aug 28, 2010)

hey guys some new pics of my woma who has just hit 10 months old



Look mum no hands haha



ignore the ugly guy in the background

will get some of my jungle tomorrow, she is the biggest 8 month old jungle ive seen in a while


----------



## Snakelove (Aug 28, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> hey guys some new pics of my woma who has just hit 10 months old
> 
> View attachment 161267
> Look mum no hands haha


 
omg how did your woma climb that high! I tried putting mine on a little bush/plant and she could hardly move across the branches!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 28, 2010)

yommy said:


> Hard feeding response though had mine over 4 years now and yet to recieve a bite.


Yeah my girl highlighted this the other night. I went to feed her & the rat slipped out of the tongs. I left it there knowing she'd get to it, but before she did, she went ballistic, striking at anything that moved near her enclosure (which was me feeding the other kids). First time I've witnessed the head bobbing too, quite amusing. 



yommy said:


> Yes especially when they are so cute as hatchies


Couldn't agree more. In fact my avatar & username were inspired by the cute little, yellow headed, sock puppets.


----------



## yommy (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah sock pupet you don't want to get between a hungry woma and it's feed. They have so much personality and are by far my favourite herp.
When people used to ask me, 'what's a good starter python' and i'd say antaresia or carpets. I now say - get a woma!!!! you won't regret it.......


----------



## yommy (Sep 1, 2010)

just awaiting the pre-shed, she is getting more reclusive but very restless and from the belly skin between the scales being so stretched she's not to far off 

How's everyone else's season progressing???


----------



## deebo (Sep 1, 2010)

brett, what did you do to her? feed her a balloon? =) Looking good mate. It find it frustrating having to wiat for ovulation, then pre lay shed, then eggs, then incubating! Why cant they just hurry up!


----------



## yommy (Sep 1, 2010)

i think i left the male in there to long  I fed her the same balloon that BHP female of yours ate  Yes i feel your pain too, i come home from work every afternoon lift the hide box hoping for those damn milky eyes, i don't think she is to far off though. she is looking nice and gravid though


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 1, 2010)

looking good yommy my girl had her prelay last week so not to much longer to wait for me.


----------



## No-two (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good yommy. I have a topaz girl ovulating atm.


----------



## yommy (Sep 2, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> looking good yommy my girl had her prelay last week so not to much longer to wait for me.


 
no need to skite now  The waiting game is killing me.......

Best of luck with her and hope you and no-two get nice big healthy clutches from your ladies


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2010)

some may find this interesting:

earlier this season i sold my adult male RHD woma because i plan on using a young hold back male next season and wanted to rest the female this season (breed the last 2 years). I still got her nice and plump for winter and still cycled her, as i do with all my adult animals, but NOT ONCE did i put her with a male (i actually dont have one to pair with here anyway until my holdback gets bigger)... long story short, she looks VERY gravid now! will be exciting if she is, considering she hasnt mated in about 14 months now. We all know this is possible, but it's not everyday this ACTUALLY happens for the average keeper/breeder. here's hoping!
(ill try and pics ASAP)


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 10, 2010)

Very interesting Jason. Will be amazing if she produces fertile eggs - one to write up as a letter in a journal at the least. How are your WA womas going?


----------



## yommy (Sep 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> some may find this interesting:
> 
> earlier this season i sold my adult male RHD woma because i plan on using a young hold back male next season and wanted to rest the female this season (breed the last 2 years). I still got her nice and plump for winter and still cycled her, as i do with all my adult animals, but NOT ONCE did i put her with a male (i actually dont have one to pair with here anyway until my holdback gets bigger)... long story short, she looks VERY gravid now! will be exciting if she is, considering she hasnt mated in about 14 months now. We all know this is possible, but it's not everyday this ACTUALLY happens for the average keeper/breeder. here's hoping!
> (ill try and pics ASAP)


 
sweet thats awesome can't wait to see the pics. So if she does go again this season does she get a rest for the next???


----------



## deebo (Sep 12, 2010)

these two shed yesterday so thought id grab some pics while cleaning up the mess they made. First up is a little female (who is growing vey quickly) and then an older male. They are kind of related - same mother. Will be pairing them up next season hopefully. Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Sep 12, 2010)

love the un-uniform patterns on the last 2 pics my ideal pattern for womas, very nice indeed.......


----------



## yommy (Sep 15, 2010)

female finally in pre-shed. Love this time of year


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> Very interesting Jason. Will be amazing if she produces fertile eggs - one to write up as a letter in a journal at the least. How are your WA womas going?



the boodarie is looking gravid, should have a prelay soonish... i think she is a little later this year compared to last. fingers crossed though. I think im more eggcited about them then even my albinos! the boodaries are a STUNNING woma straight out of the egg and i have a couple of 'lines' im working on.



yommy said:


> sweet thats awesome can't wait to see the pics. So if she does go again this season does she get a rest for the next???


 
ill try and get some pics...she is definately puzzling me! will be interested to see what she does... still looking VERY plump, but still not sign of a shed coming on. 
Part of me really doesnt want her to breed this season! the reason being the rest issue. i wanted her to rest cause next season i have that male hold back (which is looking GREAT) to pair with her.

Time will tell???

on a side note... the held back 3 boodaries, ironically the projects im working are similar to the BHP projects Den is working on. because i struggle to get a good shot, i thought id add this link to show what i consider to be a very similar comparison to be yellow and red boodaries
http://www.denpythons.com/Projects/Red Line/Red Pic7.htm
the difference i see between the womas is similar to that in these BHPs. my goal is to get the yellow background with even perfect red bands... ill result in a very nice line IMO


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see them Jason! _Aspidites_ are getting very exciting now as the results of selective breeding start to pay off.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 19, 2010)

Another one i bred last years season, he is getting lighter with every shed.


----------



## yommy (Sep 21, 2010)

just shed so count down is on.......... love this time of year..........


----------



## deebo (Sep 21, 2010)

looking good yommy, very fat right down to her bum.

Around the 12th of next month??


----------



## yommy (Sep 21, 2010)

yes around that time


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

couple pics of the womas 
cheers shaye


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 27, 2010)

An updated, post slough pic of my female RHD woma (got her from Neil & Cathy Sonnemann). 
This is the same snake as seen in post #13 on page 1 of this thread. 
She's now 760g at 10 months old, I can't believe how fast she's growing on a once/week feed. 
Pls excuse average photo taken on a telephone.


----------



## shaye (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking good sock


----------



## yommy (Sep 27, 2010)

looks like i will be away for a few days with work when the womas due to lay. Has anyone let their female maternally hold onto the eggs for a few days before?
I am hoping she has good maternal instincts and will 1. lay in the nest box and 2. wrap and keep them nice and warm until i get home and can get them into the incubator.

Fingers crossed, anyone had experience, all good i hope 

one of her tonight...........


----------



## No-two (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## PSimmo (Sep 27, 2010)

Couple of mine.

Female






Male


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2010)

Some from today's cleaning. Shot through the glass as i was being lazy


----------



## shaye (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha lazy lazy still look good what kind are they simmo I like very much


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

just put these up in another thread but feel like showing them off!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 3, 2010)

yommy said:


> Some from today's cleaning. Shot through the glass as i was being lazy



Nice one yommy. Mate, what's the set up you have there for heating? 
I'm getting some enclosures made up & am tossing around ideas for a "hot box" like that so I can run low wattage heating rather than globes etc. especially for my womas.


----------



## yommy (Oct 3, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Nice one yommy. Mate, what's the set up you have there for heating?
> I'm getting some enclosures made up & am tossing around ideas for a "hot box" like that so I can run low wattage heating rather than globes etc. especially for my womas.


 
Mate have a look in my profile - i have an album with a few pics so give you a better idea. I copied the idea after seeing solar17 set ups for his aspidites, Baden has all the good practical idea's sorted.
The work really well for basking under or on top. It the only heat option i run in mine for the womas and the rest of the cage makes up the cool side of the gradient.

got some good shots of them in this thread pg6 #84


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks mate, just what I was after!


----------



## Bryce (Oct 5, 2010)

Sock that animal is brilliant, looks nothing like what it did back then, amazing!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

Bryce said:


> Sock that animal is brilliant, looks nothing like what it did back then, amazing!


Thanks mate, yeah she's changed heaps. Her head is more yellow now & her banding isn't as dark. 
Not bad for under 11 months old. 

I have a male (post #185, page 13 this thread) that is a couple of months younger, (the girl is mid Nov 09, the boy mid Jan 10). 
He hasn't changed much at all in regard to colour, which is fine as I like his stripe & banding.
Also while he is growing nicely, he isn't putting the bulk on like she has.


----------



## yommy (Oct 5, 2010)

she's getting ready to blow


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like you could use her as a weapon - aim and squeeze to shoot eggs at your target!


----------



## yommy (Oct 6, 2010)

she is still only 15 days into the pre-shed so still around 10 day to go at least. If her size is anything to go by should be a good sized clutch.


----------



## yommy (Oct 7, 2010)

yommy said:


> she is still only 15 days into the pre-shed so still around 10 day to go at least. If her size is anything to go by should be a good sized clutch.


 
she keep getting larger they 'eggs' have noticably dropped right down to the tail end. shes looking good and bloated


----------



## James..94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Yommy hope she gives you plenty of eggs


----------



## yommy (Oct 7, 2010)

i don't realy care about the amount i just need them all healthy and fertile as they will be well and truely clumped together when they go into the incubator.
i would prefer to seperate though i won't be there to do that on the due date but I have friends ready to tent to them for me for the few days i'll be absent.


----------



## Niall (Oct 7, 2010)

Caught these to going at it, the female is a nice red colour but looks dull in picture because she was in slough. 
Not good picture, was taken from a mobile.


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

hey look there is a nissan patrol/ ford mavrick for sale in that new paper


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Oct 8, 2010)

more fun in the sun pics


----------



## Jason (Oct 13, 2010)

Boodarie laid a nice clutch of 10 eggs today. she left 3 outside her coils so ill see how they go... they all look OK though. i will post pic's tomorro.


----------



## deebo (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice one Jason. Do you know what she weighed prior to cooling.

Hope incubation goes well. If the eggs are left outside o the coils is it a sign that they could be no good?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Christopher (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats good to hear Jason. I hope they all hatch for you. My Boodarie didnt lay this season which is a bit of a shame, but at least it'll give her a rest.

Cant wait to see the hatchies. The male I got from you is looking very nice.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jason (Oct 15, 2010)

Christopher said:


> Thats good to hear Jason. I hope they all hatch for you. My Boodarie didnt lay this season which is a bit of a shame, but at least it'll give her a rest.
> 
> Cant wait to see the hatchies. The male I got from you is looking very nice.
> 
> ...


 
shame yours didnt go. as you said though the rest should do her well! not sure if ill pair her next season for that reason, however i dont think last seasons dolbacks will be ready for next year... time will tell

is the male you got from me still showing lots of yellow? when i compare my 'yellow' boy with the girl i got from you, he looks very yellow! i really hope i hach a few more like that this season from the pair so i can refine that color with red bands. im remaining hopeful ill get my 'striped' hold back female with the striped adult male next season though. really excited about the idea of producing boodaries ith that nice 'RHD type' woma pattern with a yellow background!


----------



## Jason (Oct 15, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Nice one Jason. Do you know what she weighed prior to cooling.
> 
> Hope incubation goes well. If the eggs are left outside o the coils is it a sign that they could be no good?
> 
> ...



thanks mate, i have no idea on weight... i never weigh my animals, i breed them when they are a good size, healthy, and when i genuinely believe they are ready. 

often when they leave eggs out of the coil they go bad... not always the case but from my experience it happens. e.g. my albino laid 26 eggs, left 6 to the side and coiled around the other 20, within two days those 6 were rotten and in the bin.


A pic i took the other day of one of my holdbacks from 09... male RHD, hope to pair him next season with my adult female who looks as good as him... should produce some outstanding RHDs! cant wait for that clutch!


----------



## Christopher (Oct 16, 2010)

The male is still showing lots of yellow, especially compared with the hatchies my pair produced. I think you've got something special happening with your pair and it should be very interesting to see what you can produce with some line breeding.

I've got a few nice little holdbacks that I can hopefully work into some projects and I might try and get a "yellow" line going with the male I got from you as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2010)

Christopher said:


> The male is still showing lots of yellow, especially compared with the hatchies my pair produced. I think you've got something special happening with your pair and it should be very interesting to see what you can produce with some line breeding.
> 
> I've got a few nice little holdbacks that I can hopefully work into some projects and I might try and get a "yellow" line going with the male I got from you as well.


 
ill see how i go with this clutch, i may be able to fix you up with a 'yellow' female as well... get that project on its way faster!
my holdbacks from last season wont be ready next season, so it'll be another yr or 2 at least before i get a yellow to yellow mating


----------



## yommy (Oct 30, 2010)

A few of the femal boodarie 11 in total. 1 odd shaped one but all health and well veined when candled.

she well looked well and still had good condtion after laying and had a really good feed today no lack in food response there 

Eggs shots to follow


----------



## yommy (Oct 30, 2010)

a few ones candled. a pic of the norm and then the odd one with the tip shape.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't realize they would lay such large eggs! Great result. Now the wait for hatching!


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2010)

well done mate, that's fantastic and a good size clutch to


----------



## yommy (Oct 31, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> I didn't realize they would lay such large eggs! Great result. Now the wait for hatching!


 
They came out varing in size slighty. I got 6 easy in a SIM tub and then could only get 4 in the other and MR pointy eggs in the perlite by himself but it appears to be doing fine. Though it did look a bit wierd.

Have spoke to a few friends with woma who have got similar eggs and they hatched fine so time will tell with that one  

I'm chaffed after last years results with her and she feeding like a beast so all is good in my woma world  

Best of luck and success for the other woma breeders out there.

How have your girls gone Jason???


----------



## shetland (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm totally new to the forum but here are a few pics of mine. She's a '10 hatchling and I've only had her a couple weeks. (I just found the forum while searching for species info.)


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2010)

yommy said:


> How have your girls gone Jason???


 
only the boodarie this season, which is all i tried, although as you may recall the RHD was showing signs even though she wasnt mated. they are due to hatch around the beginning of Dec... looking forward to it too!


----------



## yommy (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent news. Did your RDH girl actually become gravid? 

Yes it will be good to see what they produce. Step 1 successful hatching and Step 2 a good sex ratio in the clutch. Thats all i am after 

Welcome shetland this site isn't short on information and you can't go wrong with a woma in your collection


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2010)

yommy said:


> Excellent news. Did your RDH girl actually become gravid?
> 
> Yes it will be good to see what they produce. Step 1 successful hatching and Step 2 a good sex ratio in the clutch. Thats all i am after
> 
> Welcome shetland this site isn't short on information and you can't go wrong with a woma in your collection


 
nar she wasnt gravid, she did have a phantom pregnancy though. im not even that worried about ratios etc, i just hope i hatch out some more striped animals and a few yellows as well.


----------



## deebo (Oct 31, 2010)

Yommy - congrats mate. They are bigger than I thought they would be. The odd shaped one certainly is pretty weird looking, hope it goes the distance.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Oct 31, 2010)

Jason said:


> nar she wasnt gravid, she did have a phantom pregnancy though. im not even that worried about ratios etc, i just hope i hatch out some more striped animals and a few yellows as well.


 
I hope to have a few males and females as it is a line i want to develop and some nice holdbacks is what i am aiming at. 
The nice clean banded, thick or thin with the high yellow like the mother is what i am chasing. 
If i get any stripped i'll let you know 

Cheers Dave - pointy as i call him is doing well and has alot of good viens so we'll wait and see. It's on the perlite and the rest on h2o, so we'll so in about 55 days we'll know for sure  
That 1 dodgey darwins egg i removed from the off/gone bad clump has come good so all is progressing well in the incubation stakes


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2010)

Just thought id get this thread back up there with a pic I just snapped of my tanami girl........any day now!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking great dave, she has some very nice bands to her, iv only got a few days till hatch for mine.


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2010)

Ryan - this girl has been holding out on me for a for days just to lay - and you have ones ready to hatch! arrrgh!

that pic is a dodgy iphone pic - these one show her better and the male she was paired with.

Good luck with your eggs hatching.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 12, 2010)

they are a great looking pair you can never get enough of womas.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2010)

That female Dave is a cracker....hope you get some stunning hatchies....


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 13, 2010)

dave ...i realy like the one on the left in your pics...l...good luck with your breeding ...cant wait to see the hatchies


----------



## buck (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my Tanami pair. Female in first pic, male in second. Got some eggs due in a couple of weeks from this pair.


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2010)

My girl finally laid - she dropped one tiny little slug on friday night and the rest of the clutch on saturday night. 6 eggs in total although a couple of them only have very small, and very few, veins so not sure if they will go the distance or not. Hopefully at least some will.

Thanks for the comments Pythons73 and Rellik81.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2010)

well done mate! the wait between the slug and the others must have been a long one  would have killed me...haha. good luck with them!


----------



## stephen (Nov 14, 2010)

These r my RHDz & my uluru male.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 14, 2010)

good stuff dave, she lay while you were away? can't wait to come around and see some little woma hatchies.


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2010)

Jason - It was a bit disconcerting just getting one slug and then nothing else! I was away this weekend so my parents volunteered to keep checking on her for me so I was checking my phone as often as possible for a msg from them! haha!

Stu - Yeah, came home to eggs set up in the incubator! =) SHould hatch around the 3rd or so of january. How are your alien eggs going?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 14, 2010)

they seem all good, for now....


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Woma's*

Hi guys, im getting my first woma python next week (saturday or sunday) and i have everything.... I have food and some information, but i would be more than happy for those fellow woma owners too give some tips. This is my first snake, but i;ve learnt alot of things. So plzzz help, i dont want to mess up with the snake it cost ALOT of MONEY!!! so any info would be useful thankyou.. from snakelover33:lol:


----------



## the_brad (Nov 14, 2010)

hers my stud


----------



## cougars (Nov 14, 2010)

Some of my Womas


----------



## stephen (Nov 14, 2010)

snakelover33,herez a tip thay head butt ur hand b4 thay bite it.The more u handle ur snake the better its going 2 b & dont hold ur snake 4 at least 2 or 3 dayz after feeding.pm me any time mate ur on my friends list its all good.


----------



## stephen (Nov 14, 2010)

the_brad,thats gotta b 1 of the nicest womaz lve seen by far,heapz of nice snakes out there but ur stud has got the most wicked lines mate,thankz heap 4 posting ur pic mate.


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanx, i held it and it seems to like me when i first met him, very docile easy going creature. Naming it Jasper..... But when they bite does it hurt that much??? will it have any health conditions that are fatal ?????


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 15, 2010)

So anything to worrry about andd will they eat guud ?? please reply.....


----------



## the_brad (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Stephen, another week or 2 n I'll put sum pics up of his offspring when they hatch


----------



## deebo (Nov 16, 2010)

the_brad - that is a very nice woma......did you have similar female to pair him with?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## the_brad (Nov 16, 2010)

He mated his half sister.. She is similar but not quite as good him,


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Nov 18, 2010)

this is one of the sa womas that im very interested in buying do you think i should get him?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres a male yearling..


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful animals im getting mine tommorow a uluru woma python male....  yaay cant wait


----------



## stephen (Nov 20, 2010)

snakelover33,dont worry about the bites mate its just something u'll have 2 get used 2.lf u get biten just put some hand sanitizer & feel the burn man its a mad
feeling but not as good as getting tattooed hahaha.


----------



## deebo (Nov 21, 2010)

just some random pics while cleaning yesterday.....a boodarie, a young tanami, and and older tanami who just dropped a clutch the other week.

Keep the pics coming people!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 22, 2010)

Love that big red female in the third photo - how many eggs did she lay?


----------



## deebo (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks pythonmum - she laid one slug one night and then the following night laid 6 eggs - two of which im unsure of. She was about 1.4kg prior to cooling so a good size but not a BIG girl. She is a very nice snake in the flesh and probably one of my favourites.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 22, 2010)

nicholaskostyk said:


> this is one of the sa womas that im very interested in buying do you think i should get him?


 
Nah. I think you should give him to me! :lol: BEAUTIFUL snake. SA womas are the most beautiful imo.


----------



## najanaja (Nov 22, 2010)

Here my psycho boy ''CRIKEY''


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Nov 25, 2010)

hey, im sorry happy to finally post some of my own woma's that i got today :lol:
firstly. this is my 3yr old male tanami woma


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Nov 25, 2010)

this is my new 4yr old female tanami woma.


----------



## yommy (Nov 25, 2010)

great pics guys keep em coming............. 

Will have to update pic the boodaries soon....


----------



## Vixen (Nov 26, 2010)

One of my Topaz


----------



## aspidito (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nice surprise*

This is what awaited me in the incubator after being away for the weekend, 9 very nice & very dark charcoal Uluru's.


----------



## woosang (Nov 29, 2010)

aw so cute!


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 29, 2010)

aspidito said:


> This is what awaited me in the incubator after being away for the weekend, 9 very nice & very dark charcoal Uluru's.
> View attachment 174318


 
I laughed a little when I saw the little one in the corner there. haha don't know why tho..


----------



## yommy (Nov 29, 2010)

some updated one of my boodarie after cleaning today

1st 2 are the male 3rd & 4th the girl

Awesome effort there aspidito


----------



## deebo (Nov 29, 2010)

I still think that male of yours is one of the nicest ive seen - the bands are nice and solid. Just noticed your female has basically no black patches on its head.....cool.

Good luck with your remaining eggs mate!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Nov 29, 2010)

cheers Dave, his always been really crisply banded especially as a juvi (see avatar) though the female with no black at all on her head is something else. 
Though i just can't her true colour with the old point and shoot camera in the flesh she really is something else. 

Yes and fingers and toes are crossed the remaining egg (2) come through they are still looking the goods. 

How's your season fairing? That BHP eggs shouldn't be to far off.


----------



## deebo (Nov 29, 2010)

The BHP eggs are due to hatch on the 31st of Dec and the womas on the 3rd of Jan - the two suspect woma eggs seem to be ok as well - well so far anyway.

Am guessing you will be hanging onto the woma hatchys? Hope they both come out looking great for you!


----------



## yommy (Nov 29, 2010)

depending on sexes i probably will but i won't count my chickens before they hatch. 

Read an interest thing on a different site for eggs that get mound on them. Tinea powder does the trick apparently. Go figure you learn something new every day


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2010)

The Boodarie station Womas are hatching at the moment so thought i would post a picture of the first one out. Hard to see in the pic but it has a nice clean 'yellow' hew to the background near the neck, hold backs from last season developed nice 'yellow' backgrounds. Plan on keeping quite a few of these to further establish and develop 'striped' and 'yellow' Boodarie lines (another one is also out and about 60% striped). There's a few others with heads out, will add pictures when they're all out.


----------



## cougars (Dec 7, 2010)

Couple of hatchys

I just got


----------



## deebo (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice one Jason....cant wait to see more pics of the hatchies, especially the striped one.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2010)

this is a hold back 'striped' female from last season. her pattern is charcoal (from the mother) but she has nice contrast. the 'yellow' is shedding right now so ill get a picture of him later.


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Dec 7, 2010)

Sadaku (japanese for desart) she my 11month old baby.


----------



## Jason (Dec 7, 2010)

interesting thing just happened, thought i would share.
I use the over water method for incubation (i.e. eggs on a suspended/elevated perforated platform over water). One of the little womas was laying there about 4 inches out of the egg (last couple inches still in the egg) with its head down through the platform having quite a large drink of water. i opened the tube to remove him thinking the little fella was out and he retreated back into the comfort of his egg. Just thought that was interested, still in the egg but hanging out for a drink. I have always noticed that womas love a good drink.


----------



## deebo (Dec 7, 2010)

must have been a thirsty little fella....might be hungry too - try offering him a feed! =)


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2010)

Some nice woma's in this thread, heres a couple of mine.


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2010)

couple more


----------



## vinny86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice RHD swampie! ....One day!


----------



## deebo (Dec 7, 2010)

very nice swampie. Did you breed them?


----------



## yommy (Dec 7, 2010)

those RHD are stunning, who am I kidding they are all stunning


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi David, no I didn't breed them. The ones in the first lot of pics were bred by Solar17 and the others were bred by Bradley Oliver.

I pair in the first lot of pics had a clutch this year, the bubs will be put up for sale in the next couple of days.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 7, 2010)

stunning animals swampie


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 7, 2010)

Jason said:


> this is a hold back 'striped' female from last season.


Very nice, love a woma with a dorsal stripe, but I'm biased (check out my boy, post #185, via this link)
Haven't got any recent pics unfortunately, really should get around to that one day


----------



## yommy (Dec 8, 2010)

few nice head shots of the female showing off her yellow tones


----------



## Christopher (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking good Jason. Cant wait to see what you end up with this time around. Did all the eggs make it?

Heres a couple of pics I took today of the male I got from you. He is very yellow thats for sure. Congratulations on hatching some more of these guys.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 8, 2010)

Then there's this one that I hatched last year. 

Has some yellow coming through as well. I really like the dark bands on this one.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a very impressive one Christopher,love the yellow tinge coming through the bands..Very nice..


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 8, 2010)

You've got some stunners there Christopher. 

here's a few of my Tanami male, he's got a clutch pipping today.
And an SA woma


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2010)

looking good chis! he looks very similar to the male i kept. i LOVE the dark bands on the other one!! did you get a female that looks like that? i want it! i got 6 from 8 eggs, two didnt make it unfortunately. i think they'll all look a little yellow however i got a very yellow looking one out, well it stands out relative to the others! really need a female similar to the males. Im gonna move that female on that i got from you. she has very red bands but not a very light background. would love to see some updated pics of the rest of your clutch from last season?


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 9, 2010)

Love the black mask on your tanami Sara (and I'm a sucker for red bands). That's a great looking yellow boodarie Chris and the dark one is that bit different. I'm looking forward to all of the hatchy photos now (hint, hint).


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks pythonmum.
Found this little guy in the corner of the incubation tub this morning, snapped a pic while moving him to his own tub. Looks like the rest of his siblings are pipping now.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

forgive the crap shots, I'm no photographer! 
love the solid sharp banding of WA womas. Unfortunately i couldn't capture their true colour to show off a couple of the 'yellows'. i got 6 in total, 3 of which have some degree of striping and 2 that stand out (relative to the others) for their yellow. looking forward to see how they colour up etc.
one pic shows the solid banding, and the other is one i particularly like for its crazy 'aberrant' pattern


----------



## yommy (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome Jason i really like that 2nd one, a bit of abstract banding with the solid spine line, really nice.

i've got 2 remaining eggs from the 11 my girl laid due to hatch on the 20th. Will be happy if they look anything like those two


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I love the shot of the SA woma Sara. Classic.

Jason, thats a shame the female didnt turn out as well as you had hoped. Unfortunately the two females I kept didnt turn out as nice as I had hoped either. I got a lot of variation in last years clutch and the dark banded boy is definately the most interesting of the group. I hope you get that yellow female you're after. Would love to see what a yellow to yellow breeding would produce. I'm sure we can help each other out down the track and get some projects happening a little faster.

Those two hatchies look very nice Jason. Love the variation, and the back half of that second one is awesome.

Below are a pic of one of the females that is quite dark in the bands but doesnt have as clean a background as I wish she did, and another male. Both from last years clutch. The other female and male are in shed right now.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks guys.
chris, that dark banded male is stunning IMO! I'd be over the moon to have it in my collection. my fingers are crossed that the best stand out yellow one from this years clutch is a female! think ill keep that crazy looking one as well, it looks great in the flesh. my aim is to try and produce a 'bumblebee-like' Boodarie. Solid dark bands like your male with the clean crisp 'yellow' of the ones i produced. seriously if you're interested im happy to work out a trade for that male?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2010)

To be honest I think I'm going to hold on to him. Sorry Jason. Hopefully in the future he will produce some more that are similar and I could help you out then. I just wish I had gotten some more eggs this season.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

did you get any, i cant recall?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope, I didnt get any eggs from her this season. Pretty frustrating but hopefully this coming season she lays a nice big clutch.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

i imagine you'll have a few clutches next season? ill hopefully get a stripe x stripe clutch as well as a yellow male (hold back) x his mother


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeh I dont know what I'll pair up yet but I should get 3 clutches next season if I'm lucky.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the hatchy photos guys. I love the solid bands on that first one, Jason. I'd be happy with either of those animals, Chris! Good luck for next season.


----------



## vinny86 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck with your pairings Jason & Chris.

Should be some interesting seasons ahead for all us woma lovers!


----------



## yommy (Dec 9, 2010)

Top looking animals Jason & Chris, inspired to get mine out for an update photo shoot.
Turned out alright but with a point and shoot only camera still cant get the females right colours. 
If yellow is what you like, she's your girl  though i still love the clean markings of the boy.


----------



## yommy (Dec 9, 2010)

and the comparission shots


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well heres a photo of a male Tanami Woma,hes only 12months old..Love that yellowy one Yommy,very nice..


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2010)

They're both stunners Yommy. I dont know which one I prefer.


----------



## yommy (Dec 9, 2010)

yes they both have excellent traits. I love the yellow hews in the female and the solid banding of the male and his tail marking are something else.
Can't wait to see what pops it head out of the 2 reamining eggs i have in the incubator. bring on the 20th of Dec.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought I'd wake this thread back up with a few pics of my tanami hatchies, all have shed and a few had had their first feed. One hatched more yellow than its siblings, it washes out in pictures but it just glows in the sun.


----------



## yommy (Dec 22, 2010)

looking good there sara. solid markings

just awaiting my 2 surviving boodaries to emerge from the egg. Both eggs are piped and cut with lots of movement. JUst seems they want to dive in the fluid, not the air ATM.
Having both fully out christmas day would be the greatest present


----------



## yommy (Dec 23, 2010)

here are a few pics of the cut eggs. heads were out this morning but soon as i distrubed back into the fuild they went


----------



## dee4 (Dec 23, 2010)

They are some cracker looking womas there Sarah, love that centre one.


----------



## marina (Dec 23, 2010)

how big to these guys get? anyone know?


----------



## yommy (Dec 23, 2010)

depends on the locality. WA (usually smaller) 1-1.5 and the SA (larger) similar to a carpet up to 2m+


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good pictures of the hatchies in the egg Yommy,how much longer...Heres a male thats 12months old having a little chew on my finger..


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 23, 2010)

Good to see he likes you mark ,lol.


----------



## yommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Python73 - one's 3/4 out and breathing air no worries the other if distrubed stays in egg so i am leaving them be. Both should be fully out in a day or so.
Love the chew pic, they are funny things womas and not subtle at all  
mine won't strike at you but if they nudge you with their snouts, watch out, they'll then just open and start the chew........

Can't beat em


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 23, 2010)

hey here are some photo's of my female sandfire woma, 5 years old, 1.6m total length


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> Good to see he likes you mark ,lol.



Likes me Ryan,he loves me!! lol...Such a awesome fella..Typical Aspidities thats for sure,as he loves his rodents...


----------



## yommy (Dec 23, 2010)

crack'n sandfire there bloomster does it have a partner?


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 23, 2010)

yes she has a partner and has bred her first clutch this year, will get you some phot's of them soon.


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 23, 2010)

well as promised here are the photo's of the male and couple of the hatchlings

hathling #2













Hatchling #1





Male Woma









hope you's like


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow Bloomster - beautiful sandfires. I'm a sucker for red bands. They are brilliant. Congrats on having bubs, too.


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2010)

couple of pics of the boodarie hatchies.

One is completely out of the egg whilst the other is absorbing the last of the yoke.
Super clean banding so far.... Great christmas present 

Next lot of pics will be after the 1st shed to give a better idea but looking nice and promising so far. I've been waiting for this moment for a few years now and there is nothing more exciting in the hobby then watching the 1st head appear from your favourite snakes offspring.

Merry christmas and a safe new years...............


----------



## deebo (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice one yommy! The one that is out has really thick bands.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 24, 2010)

That has stunning banding Yommy,i suppose your hanging onto these two..Thats a awesome Chrissy present,Congratulations...It doesnt matter how many you breed,but to watch those tiny heads pop out is such a awesome feeling..If its the 1st time of 5th time the excitement is always these...Well done again...Lovely present from Santa...


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 24, 2010)

Gorgeous Yommy. Already showing the stunning bands that make the Boodaries such a magnificent locale. Congratulations!


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 24, 2010)

haha so cute yommy congrats mate


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2010)

cheers for the comments guys. 

will be interesting to see how these develop. Shame the other 9 clutch mates never made it, but some are defineatly better then none  learn't some interesting things this season and will try a few different ideas next time.
Joys of a biological hobby..

Anyone else with this line post away some pic's. Any woma hatchies for that fact


----------



## buck (Dec 25, 2010)

These guys have had one shed and have had two feeds. I'm loving the banding on the last one. Should also mention they are tanami's and please excuse the marks on the paper towel.


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2010)

looking good there Buck love the yellow......

World meet Alpha & Bravo. Now in the hatchy rack awaiting 1st shed. These little critters even sat up and gave me the growl and head butt once straight out of the egg 
Great christmas day present.


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 26, 2010)

yommy said:


> looking good there Buck love the yellow......
> 
> World meet Alpha & Bravo. Now in the hatchy rack awaiting 1st shed. These little critters even sat up and gave me the growl and head butt once straight out of the egg
> Great christmas day present.


 

I must have been the only person i have heard of having a clutch where all the babies have come out of their eggs, and all been the most placid snakes ever to exist..... 4 babies and they are over 8 weeks, one just had 2nd shed, and they have never tried to bite, no 'typical' s shape defensive position, absolutey as calm as i have ever seen any snake.... must be lucky as!!!


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 26, 2010)

some Topaz snaps !!!


----------



## yommy (Dec 26, 2010)

jinjajoe said:


> some Topaz snaps !!!


 
great looking topaz there jinajoe, they can be very hit and miss with the jaggered look but you have a crack'n pair there. Nice professional pics - did it cost much??


----------



## Squinty (Dec 26, 2010)

The first pic is of my SA Woma. Bred by Brad Oliver. He`s about 4.5ft at the moment. 2008 offspring.







The second is of my 6yo Female Sandfire Woma. She has a really white underside and bright white side patches that she has kept quite late on as well. She`s sitting about 4.5ft and a bit over 2kg.











My male Sandfire Woma is over 5ft long and about 2.1kg but he is in shed atm.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 27, 2010)

My Topaz male.


----------



## Jason (Dec 27, 2010)

yommy thay look great i love the second one!!! i want it


----------



## yommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Jason said:


> yommy thay look great i love the second one!!! i want it


 
Thats the one i am thinking of holding back particuarly if it is female, will have to wait and see. How did you go this season, get any crackers?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 28, 2010)

I aggree with Jason, that second one of yours is a beauty yommy. Well done.


----------



## Jason (Dec 29, 2010)

some great looking topaz guys! ill take that second one off your hands yommy!!


----------



## buck (Dec 30, 2010)

New camera = new pics.....
Here's my pair of tanami's that bred this season.
Male first two pics, female second two.


----------



## cemspec (Jan 3, 2011)

yommy said:


> looking good there Buck love the yellow......
> 
> World meet Alpha & Bravo. Now in the hatchy rack awaiting 1st shed. These little critters even sat up and gave me the growl and head butt once straight out of the egg
> Great christmas day present.



Hey Yommy

My babies look great thanks remember we were going to trade a couple of your cracker hatchlings for my adult girl who is still here!  love their names thanks, sorry Jason and Chris I had already set the deal up ages ago!


----------



## yommy (Jan 3, 2011)

nice try guys  it appears Bravo has some issues. it appears it doesn't have a tongue and it appears weak compared to Alpha. i will see how it goes during that 1st shed and if there is any issues or problems then it may need to be put down. Which isn't the best scenario. But i don't want it to suffer in any way. It's up the the little fella and the gods now  
On a positive note Alpha is powering with plenty of attitude and a tongue  Time will tell. 
Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## cemspec (Jan 3, 2011)

That is really sad I hope Bravo is strong enough to make it through this. Keep us updated with their progress!


----------



## buck (Jan 9, 2011)

A couple more pics of my pair of Tanami.

Female in first pic, male in second.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2011)

nice womas everyone, heres one i bred last season.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2011)

Love that woma!!!!! I think RHD's are definately on my "to get" list.


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2011)

stunning tristis! did you breed the RHD's this season?


----------



## Tristis (Jan 12, 2011)

i hatched my 3rd gen this season, but im keeping them all.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the thin bands on them Tristis,the one you posted yesty is a absolutely STUNNING Woma..


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres my impatient male yearling..


----------



## Tristis (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks mate.
one more pic, this is the father to this years clutch.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 12, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning,did the female have thin bands also,(if not),how many hatchies ended up with the thin bands..Very nice indeed...


----------



## buck (Jan 12, 2011)

Tristis said:


> thanks mate.
> one more pic, this is the father to this years clutch.
> View attachment 181465



Awesome!!!! I hope you change your mind about keeping all of the hatchlings.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 12, 2011)

yes the female has thin bands aswell. 6/7 have pin stripes, the other one looks sort of normal.


----------



## deebo (Jan 12, 2011)

A couple of mine have finally decided to leave the egg.....today is day 59/60 for the little fellas. One died full term and didnt look quite right when i pipped the egg. I removed it and it was sitting on a very large, hard mass of yolk and its body was all fused together.

The others are just sitting in the egg and keep going from head up to belly up and rolling around.

The two that have hatched were from the weakest looking eggs that I didnt think would make it at the start.

Hopefully the rest will be out soon.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2011)

awesome news dave, congrats been looking forward to seeing a few of these pics from our chats. Love the attitude straight out of the egg, classic stuff...
how are you guys going with this water??? where high and dry and safe but i feel for the others that are doing it tough especially if they have animals.

@Tristis those are some of the best womas i've seen, congrats. Will be getting in contact with you down the track if you ever have some of these available


----------



## deebo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

This is the little girl/guy that came out with heaps of unabsorbed yolk.....well its all gone now and he/she seems fine. I like this one and will probably be held onto.

Will post some more pics of the others as they shed.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice Dave.
Some updated pics of my lot:


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice womas Tristis, is that sire pic the sire of the one I bought last year? My boy is growing well, still holding his stripe too.


----------



## deebo (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice sarah - hows that stripey one coming along? its the 2nd pic isnt it?


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup, the yellow on him is awsome in person. The stripe is still nice and solid, he's also got some of the white caudal scalation that zulu's 'pied bhp' have. He's powering on, I'm really looking forward to his next shed.


----------



## smeejason (Jan 19, 2011)

nice Dave.. womas are cute little buggers. my big girl was upside down playing dead again yesterday.. still gives me a heart attack everytime i walk in and see it.. she was fine and as snappy as ever when i woke her up lol


----------



## Tristis (Jan 21, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Nice womas Tristis, is that sire pic the sire of the one I bought last year? My boy is growing well, still holding his stripe too.


 
hey sock puppet, good to hear hes doing well.
the sire pic is the same animal (i think) i showed you when you picked up your little guy.
the pic of the one with the stripe is from the same clutch as yours.
ill find a pic of the sire of yours for you.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 21, 2011)

couple of womas


----------



## deebo (Jan 22, 2011)

Thes little guys/girls have shed over the last couple of days and a couple have fed already. Just one more to shed and then they are all done.


----------



## yommy (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good there dave, how many did you end with. Mine has such a strong defensive display sometimes he forgets its feeding time and just wants to head butt  that 1st pic is acracker


----------



## Squinty (Jan 23, 2011)

what locale are they David Evans??

they look awesome!


----------



## deebo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks yommy - ended up with 5 - one egg had a fully formed dead hatchie in it. It was sitting on big solid lump of yolk and its boy was all fused together. The ones of mine that have fed are really defensive and strike and hiss, and then slowly calm down and just mouth and very gently take the pinky rat from tongs.

Squinty - they are tanami locale, here is pic of the parents when they were about 18 months old (i think).


----------



## Squinty (Jan 23, 2011)

the adult on the left is stunning!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 23, 2011)

For you Woma nuts, you mind enjoy this little video of a couple of womas in the wild my son put together [video=youtube;a_gtJFmsAjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_gtJFmsAjo[/video]


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got back from the breeder who I will be buying my first woma, and in fact my first python from, handled a beautiful little 20 day old NT (Tanami?) hatchy, I couldn't believe how relaxed it was, barely even a defensive pose when he took it out of the tub. It's been feeding like a machine, had one shed and the markings on it were gorgeous. Had a look at the parents too and they were just stunning. Super excited now, can't wait to pick the hatchy up once it's ready!


----------



## Squinty (Jan 23, 2011)

you`ll be bitten by the woma bug in no time!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 23, 2011)

Somebody once asked me, why are woma's so addictive. A friend of mine suggested that it is because they look like they are permanently smiling


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the vid Dave especially the part when your young son comments on your mentality tailing the adder. Hahaha thats just gold.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2011)

GREAT vid Dave, loved it mate! cheers


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys but credit goes to my son. I like doing these sort of activitys with my kids alot more than keeping reptiles in cages thats for sure.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2011)

since posting ive watched all the vids... tops stuff mate. great work saving the gouldii and the addars!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 23, 2011)

I won't taint this thread too much with non woma stuff but I ill just say Jason in regards to the adder vid, some clown hot wired a bull dozer and bull dozed that entire area destroying all the old buildings there, including the old homestead that was just about to listed on the heritage listing for protection. It used to be a great herping spot.

Now brings on more woma pics guys.


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2011)

Dave - I love that shot with the tub of womas...i dont know which one i like best! I want them all!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, it sure shows how just in one locality, there can be considerable variation.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 25, 2011)

Tristis said:


> hey sock puppet, good to hear hes doing well.
> the sire pic is the same animal (i think) i showed you when you picked up your little guy.
> the pic of the one with the stripe is from the same clutch as yours.
> ill find a pic of the sire of yours for you.


Cheers for that. From memory (which is dubious at the best of times) the one you'd showed me was from the same parents but the previous season, so a yearling when you'd showed me.
I'll try & get around to posting some updated pics of mine this weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 25, 2011)

here a pic of the sire to yours.
it would be good to see some pics of how yours turned out.


----------



## schroomy (Jan 25, 2011)

Our willie the woma






Schroom's


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 25, 2011)

Tristis said:


> here a pic of the sire to yours.
> it would be good to see some pics of how yours turned out.


Thanks for posting the pics, good to see some relo's of mine haha. 

I'll post some pics as soon as I get the chance, he's grown but still looks the same, dorsal stripe & banding still quite dark, like his clutch mate you posted in post #597.


----------



## SCam (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL Dave you have some funny kids
This is a funny vid an its related to the topic! haha
[video=youtube;oMd-Lk8FrKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMd-Lk8FrKI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## buck (Jan 25, 2011)

Tristis said:


> here a pic of the sire to yours.
> it would be good to see some pics of how yours turned out.
> 
> View attachment 183218


 
That's a seriously nice Woma!!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 25, 2011)

Tristis said:


> here a pic of the sire to yours.
> it would be good to see some pics of how yours turned out.


 
Here he is. He hasn't grown as quick as my girl, but I'm not pumping food into them, just 1 every 7 days or so, she just seems to convert it to body mass better. He's 1yo a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Deka69 (Jan 25, 2011)

*incubator*























i was pretty happy 10 hatrchys from 10 eggs first year for this pair





Guys i had a few questions about my incubator attached are a couple pics

cheers

Deka


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 2, 2011)

Time to fire this thread up again...

Here are some littlies I picked-up today of Greenmad:

Male











Female











Thanks Ryan, pleasure dealing with you again.


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 2, 2011)

Love that woma Sockpuppet.
One of my darker tanami hatchies. One is almost completely back underneath.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> Love that woma Sockpuppet.
> One of my darker tanami hatchies. One is almost completely back underneath.


Thanks Sara, he wasn't even looking his best when I took the pics, he was just starting to come into a slough. 
Have you got any pics of your black bellied woma (including its belly of course)?


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 2, 2011)

it wasn't easy flying solo with the dslr trying to get a picture but here we go:
this is the lighter of the two, the darker one is in shed atm. I'm hoping they'll get even darker with age. The sire of this clutch has a fairly dark underside but not to the extent of his offspring.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 2, 2011)

sock puppet, hes looking realy good nice to see he kept his stripe.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> this is the lighter of the two, the darker one is in shed atm. I'm hoping they'll get even darker with age. The sire of this clutch has a fairly dark underside but not to the extent of his offspring.


Nice one, a little bit different! 



Tristis said:


> sock puppet, hes looking realy good nice to see he kept his stripe.


Cheers thanks, he's doing well. Will look even better in a day or so when knocks off the old skin. 
Still mucks with his food a little bit (plays with it, constricts for over an hour etc) but always eats it, so I don't mind, he can play with his dinner all he wants so long as he eats it.


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 11, 2011)

This is my little one, I named him Ollie (I haven't had him sexed, I'm just kinda guessing) He hatched on either the 4th or 5th of January, so he is is just over a month old, and going by herp measure he is about 58 cm long. He's on pinkie rats at the moment, but once I'm out of them I will probably move him up to fuzzies, unless anyone suggests not to? He is so chilled out, I don't think I could have asked for a better first snake! Even my girlfriend (who is afraid of snakes) just adores him.


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 11, 2011)

blackstick who did you buy him of? lil cutie


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a bloke near me who mainly breeds feeder rodents, but also a few NT & WA Womas and some Antaresia. I dunno if he'd want his name online or not so I won't, just in case. Really couldn't be happier though, the snake is fantastic and the breeder is 20 minutes down the road in case I need help or advice (and of course, food!)


----------



## Mangles (Feb 12, 2011)

Just thought I would add a couple of pictures of mine. This is a Ti-Tree locality.


----------



## phinn (Feb 12, 2011)

*My new woma,i dont know the sex yet and still dont have a name.*

my new woma,dont know sex and still dont have a name.I have had it for two weeks now.


----------



## yommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice womas guys and girls. phinn07 i'll throw it out there its a male let me know how i went


----------



## deebo (Feb 13, 2011)

Some hatchy pics and some adults.....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 13, 2011)

lookin good dave

heres a few quick claening pics. male coming into shed (about 20 seconds after i sprayed him and took the photo) and his girlfriend.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's a wild Brigalow Woma I found over the weekend (wich I was overly excited about!!), much better looking than I expected it to be going on other Woma's I have seen in photos from Queensland!


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow Dan Those picture are amazing love the last one looks like he is smiling

and it was a wild one


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice find Dan and great shots


----------



## yommy (Feb 16, 2011)

how vibrant is it head colouration, nothing beats finding nice healthy adults in the wild, hopefully there are more out there to substain the population.....


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dan, those a great pics.... looks like that Woma has had a pretty good life.

Got every right to be over excited.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

This is Willow


----------



## buck (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow... I knew I should have kept her.
Do you have any more pics of her Bec??


----------



## emmabee (Feb 17, 2011)

this thread is great!!! its been really nice seeing all the diffrent colourations in the womas over there. the ones here are pretty uniform in colours. heres a pic of mine, hes called buttons and hes 2 years old. im hoping to get my hands on a female this year, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Feb 17, 2011)

buck said:


> Wow... I knew I should have kept her.
> Do you have any more pics of her Bec??


 
 yeah, she is gorgeous, im very happy with her... i have more pics, i will upload them soon


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 19, 2011)

This one is from a Scarf x Snake Ranch pairing. ( was still waiting for first shed)


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> Dan, those a great pics.... looks like that Woma has had a pretty good life.
> 
> Got every right to be over excited.



Had a few scars on him, but other that he was a nice big, healthy snake! Very good to see, all the rain they have had out there really has benefited every reptile we saw out there, always had a belly full of food!


----------



## barish (Feb 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me an average size of the tanamis,rhd boodaries and Uluru womas and do they keep they re colours or get lighter or darker as they


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 4, 2011)

couple of picks of my favourite snake in my collection best money i ever spent love him to bits hes a yearling tanami


----------



## onthillside (Mar 6, 2011)

A few SA Woma's mother and offspring from about 6 years ago.


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2011)

A couple of hatchys shed in the past few days, and one today so here are some pics.


----------



## onthillside (Mar 6, 2011)

A couple of Tanami. A nice pinstripe next to a normal.


----------



## yommy (Mar 6, 2011)

@ dave they've turn out great love that last one 
everyone loves a clean pin striped animal onthillside 

G'day all thought i'd share some new pics from tonight as the newest female to my 'Boodarie' breeding group has just shed. She will be going with my F1 high yellow female and deep chocolate male. 
She was a w/c yearling when mine where born.

She doesn't crave human interaction at all but i wanted her for her genes not for handling ability 

She was coming into shed when i picked her up from Rob and i was blow away then but now freshly shed she is something else again. She's settled in nicely  

let me introduce my high red/orange boodarie girl - 'Sunset' like the vivid colours from the desert evening............


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love that rich red colour. I haven't seen Boodarie womas like this before.
As always, my preference is still rockhampton downs womas.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 7, 2011)

Some great Woma photos here.. Quick question.. I'm looking at getting a Woma, and I'm particularly interested in the nice, contrasting colours. Which locale should I aim for? I was thinking a Boodarie Woma.


----------



## deebo (Mar 7, 2011)

Yommy - i like your new addition! That last hatchy is one ill be keeping for sure.

How is your boodarie hatchy going?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 8, 2011)

I have just ordered 2 Uluru womas, one from here and one from SXR. Will be getting them in a couple of weeks and will post pictures then.


----------



## aspidito (Mar 8, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I have just ordered 2 Uluru womas, one from here and one from SXR. Will be getting them in a couple of weeks and will post pictures then.


Hi Elaine, you will love them too, here is a picture of the mother on her eggs.
Regards, Paul


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww, she's awesome


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 8, 2011)

i will be getting these 2 off ryan when i get my import licsence in a week or 2


----------



## yommy (Mar 8, 2011)

looking good Byron you'll be trading in those morelia's for more womas


----------



## onthillside (Mar 11, 2011)

Now this is very odd. Pic taken today. Last time she layed was Nov 2009.
T


----------



## yommy (Mar 11, 2011)

you never know onthillside it has been an unusual season for some with wierd environmental factors. You might be in luck. 
would be interesting to see the outcome, at least hot summers will not have an effect with you incubator


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone has their cranky pants on tonight...


----------



## yommy (Mar 13, 2011)

classic pics jungleman, the behaviour of womas when juvi's is 1/2 the attraction. 

'I'm an eastern brown stay away grrrrr' 

There is no python in aus with as much personality as youngens and with a face like that whats not to love? Nice mono-brow too


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 13, 2011)

lol, good way of putting it yommy.

I definitely think the Woma bug has bitten.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, definitely been bitten...

Picked these two up today

Male:
View attachment 191478
View attachment 191479


Female:
View attachment 191480
View attachment 191481
View attachment 191482


Macro shot:
View attachment 191500


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 19, 2011)

anyone got a topaz female for sale? or is anyone taking orders?


----------



## Jarden (Mar 19, 2011)

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad251/jARDENw/SNakes/14032011108.jpg

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad251/jARDENw/SNakes/14032011104.jpg

Couple of pics from last week hes around 2 years old


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 19, 2011)

nice jarden.. been waiting on some updated photos.. how big is he?? can't remember if you said it already but is he from den's silver line??


----------



## Jarden (Mar 20, 2011)

Not quite sure how big he is tbh must be around 4 - 5ft ? and yep hes from den


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 27, 2011)

Picked up this male yesterday...

View attachment 192761
View attachment 192764
View attachment 192763
View attachment 192762


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice wayne bitten by the woma bug hey?


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 27, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Not quite sure how big he is tbh must be around 4 - 5ft ? and yep hes from den


 
I'm surprised you're not having any luck selling that boy.


----------



## missi (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my beautiful Tanami Woma. He is so sweet and placid and loves to be handled.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 29, 2011)

Some updated pics of my girl


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Some updated pics of my girl


 Wow sock she's a real beauty!!

My new girl shed friday and fed last night. Friday night she's coming out for a photo op to.

HEre's my new girl post shed. She does not like my hand at all!! She coiled a death grip around my pinkie and it took 5 minutes to dislodge with a little hand gentle unwrapping, gentle pushing, and a water dip.


----------



## deebo (Apr 4, 2011)

Some nice animals everyone. These are the two im holding back from last season - worked out well that they are male and female. =)


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like that 2nd pic David...very light background with some nice markings. I can also see the "Come Near Me and I'll Kill You" attitude...lol.


----------



## deebo (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks wayne, they def have a bit of attitude and they dont just strike - they almost seem to jump at you!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 7, 2011)

that worked out real well dave. i'd think it would be hard not to keep them all 

that second one is definitely the pick of the bunch imo.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my new Uluru boy, the girl was hiding so will get pics of her later:


----------



## yommy (Apr 11, 2011)

some from cleaning tonight, not the best light but not to bad for ugly snakes  All boodaries.....................


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 11, 2011)

yommy said:


> some from cleaning tonight, not the best light but not to bad for ugly snakes  All boodaries.....................


 I'll have those ones you've chucked in the bin


----------



## yommy (Apr 12, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I'll have those ones you've chucked in the bin


 
No chance there koatikjezta 
I'd throw this one out before getting rid of any of my woma's


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 12, 2011)

yommy said:


> No chance there koatikjezta
> I'd throw this one out before getting rid of any of my woma's


 Hey I'm easy, lol


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 12, 2011)

yommy said:


> some from cleaning tonight, not the best light but not to bad for ugly snakes  All boodaries.....................


 

Bloody beautiful Womas, Yommy!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 20, 2011)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words!! 








And one of my newish RHD hatchies


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 20, 2011)

My girl Uluru few minutes ago just after a shed. She had been hiding for ages and I wasn't sure why, now I know.


----------



## bally (Apr 21, 2011)

womas and i dont seem to get along. I havent held one yet that hasnt wanted or got (in most instance) a piece of me. But saying that i still like them


----------



## yommy (Apr 21, 2011)

top animals people keep em coming.

one from tonight


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 21, 2011)

Squinty Love your little RHD hatchie


----------



## Squinty (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah she's a stunner hey. Once I unpack the camera, as we have just moved house, I'll get some better pics.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 21, 2011)

they should be in my room by the end of the year... fingers crossed


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 21, 2011)

yommy said:


> top animals people keep em coming.
> 
> one from tonight


 

Kerist, Yommy!

Porn for Woma lover's!:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Squinty (Apr 26, 2011)

Heres one of my Sandfire males.






I think i need to invest in a new camera.


----------



## yommy (Apr 26, 2011)

can't go wrong with a WA animal regardless of locale. those sandfires are impressive 

Like the reduced eye markings too........


----------



## Squinty (Apr 26, 2011)

Belive it or not, but he is 12 years old.

Im putting him over my white bellied female.


----------



## yommy (Apr 26, 2011)

will be interesting to see what those result will produce, best of luck.......


----------



## dean.templeman (Apr 27, 2011)

Couple of pictures of my new woma I picked up yesterday, in Perth WA.


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice high yellow there dean which part of WA does it originate from?


----------



## dean.templeman (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeh it has very nice yellow/gold colouring. I wish I knew which part of WA it is from, hoping to get some answers on here? I just bought it from a pet shop, I looked around at quite a few places all over Perth, and this one really stood out as the best colour to me. But the people at the pet shop don't really have a clue about them.


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2011)

few possiblities from the sandfire locales to the pilibara area ones. 

regardless stunning WA animal there


----------



## dean.templeman (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeh judging by what I have researched it looks similar to the sandfire locales. But yeh, regardless I am definitely happy with him


----------



## Squinty (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a new camera today, (finally!!), so heres a couple of pics i took while playing around with it.

Got to love a nice threat display from a woma!!






Happy and sad all in the space of 5 minutes. Must be a female.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, nice depth of field in the second shot mate. Money well spent. Photography is like reptiles, its addictive and bloody expensive and my wife cant understand my fascination with either of them.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 30, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Ah, nice depth of field in the second shot mate. Money well spent. Photography is like reptiles, its addictive and bloody expensive and my wife cant understand my fascination with either of them.


My dad was is a photographer so I was holding a camera as soon as I could walk and in the darkroom not much later. I don't know why I sold all my cameras, now I am planning on getting one again.


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2011)

A few dodgy iphone pics.....tanamis mating and a little ball of boodarie!


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2011)

That boodarie is a cracker there dave love the broad bands have you got your tanami's together already or was that from last season?


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2011)

Thanks yommy, the tanamis are together already....my house get pretty cold and has been getting down to 18-20 already over night and they had pretty much gone off their food. BHPs have been mating as well and the boodarie male has been trying but no luck with the girls yet!

How are your boodaries looking for this season?


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2011)

sweet all well conditioned, the new 'high red' girl is in shed so once skin free and smelling nice for the boy i'll put him in. Just waiting on last craps before starting intro's everything is pacing their cages so the signs are looking promosing


----------



## -Katana- (May 1, 2011)

yommy said:


> sweet all well conditioned, the new 'high red' girl is in shed so once skin free and smelling nice for the boy i'll put him in. Just waiting on last craps before starting intro's everything is pacing their cages so the signs are looking promosing


 

WOOT!

Happy dance!
Happy dance!


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> WOOT!
> 
> Happy dance!
> Happy dance!


 
Will be if both females go this season


----------



## yeldarb (May 1, 2011)

Here is my girl she was slow to start feeding and is a little smaller than my male. But I have a feeling she will catch up in size soon. she is eating like a pig.

Cheers Brad


----------



## dean.templeman (May 2, 2011)

Couple more pics of mine.


----------



## DanNG (May 2, 2011)

Quick photo of my new Woma - one of Dave's hatchies - very happy with her - quite a bit different than our children's heh


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2011)

absolutely love baby woma's threat displays, I'm a taipan stay way  

fully coiled there mimaki.......


----------



## DanNG (May 3, 2011)

yommy said:


> absolutely love baby woma's threat displays, I'm a taipan stay way
> 
> fully coiled there mimaki.......


 
That's pretty much how she rolls, coils, falls over herself backwards, strikes out of the tub.. but puts up with me handling her when needed.. Will let her settle for a week now she's set up.. Do they really grow out of it? Lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 3, 2011)

Couple of new pics of my Uluru woma girl who I have named Squiggle:


----------



## Chrisy (May 3, 2011)

*My new bubba woma*



This is my new bubba woma, I bought her/him home last weekend, she/he is a Rockhampton Downs local, she/he is 13 months old.


----------



## Robbie (May 3, 2011)

I want one some one sell me one :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d : D :d :d


----------



## yommy (May 3, 2011)

Mimaki said:


> That's pretty much how she rolls, coils, falls over herself backwards, strikes out of the tub.. but puts up with me handling her when needed.. Will let her settle for a week now she's set up.. Do they really grow out of it? Lol


 
yes they grow out of it 99% of the time into big pussy cats unless feeding, wait for the head bobbing and tail wiggles when they are excited 

Beautifully clean markings there chrissy with the RHD, if i was to hazzard a guess - female


----------



## Red-Ink (May 3, 2011)

There's some absolute crackers on this thread guys.... I have never been a fan of the woma heads but I absolutely love their patterns.


----------



## Chrisy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Yommy. I am unsure of what sex the RHD is, everything I know about my little one would sugest that it is a he with his temerment but looking at the tail, I would say a female. I am going to wait a while before I have the little on checked out. But thanks again, love the look of yours, post some newer pics of your bubs well not so bubs now.


----------



## yommy (May 4, 2011)

they are at new homes with close friends  2 new generations this season, high red and high yellow females are good to go


----------



## smigga (May 5, 2011)

Here is my new WA Woma called Nulla


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

yommy said:


> they are at new homes with close friends  2 new generations this season, high red and high yellow females are good to go


Really wanting a high red or two


----------



## Carnelian (May 5, 2011)

Nice Womas everyone, here are some pics of our 5 month old Tanami from SR.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 6, 2011)

Smokin everyone........
How bout these?.....






















Love variation!

D


----------



## Squinty (May 6, 2011)

DerekRoddy. That first ones a stunner dude!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 6, 2011)

Yeah that 1st one is doing it for me Derek, a cracker.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 6, 2011)

Cheers guys....she's been a pain in A** feeder though.
Doing better these days....only took 2 years! Haha.

D


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 6, 2011)

My new RHD Woma, Rocky


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2011)

DerekRoddy said:


> Smokin everyone........
> How bout these?.....


 
I'm coming on a flight to the states to take that one off ya hands derek  stunning..........


----------



## pythonmum (May 8, 2011)

Broke down and finally joined the club. Many thanks to Jason for parting with a pair of holdback Boodaries. The female is on shed, so I left her alone, but here's the male.


----------



## Squinty (May 8, 2011)

Boodarie's are definately on my list. 

Stunning animals


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 8, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## yommy (May 8, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Broke down and finally joined the club. Many thanks to Jason for parting with a pair of holdback Boodaries. The female is on shed, so I left her alone, but here's the male.


 
welcome to the club  these guys will grow on you so much and jason has some of the best in Aus a good score there..............


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 8, 2011)

My little male has just shed and is developing a lovely stripe but can't find my camera charger, will post pictures when I do.


----------



## SYNeR (May 9, 2011)

Some beautiful photos here.. I just picked up my new baby girl (WA woma) from Snake Ranch over the weekend. I've put her straight into her enclosure and I'm trying to let her settle, so haven't taken any pics yet. Here's a pic from Snake Ranch. From what it says on their website, their WA Womas originate from 80 Mile Beach, which looks right next to Boodarie, so I'm hoping she stays reasonably small. It's a bit hard to say I suppose, but based on the locale and colour, any idea how she might colour up? I liked her because of the dark banding..


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 9, 2011)

80 mile beach womas - they're basically "red" boodaries.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2011)

very glad you're happy Susan. Pics dont do him justice, i can never capture that lovely yellow hue


----------



## dihsmaj (May 9, 2011)

DerekRoddy said:


>


 
Want!


----------



## -Katana- (May 9, 2011)

Jason said:


> very glad you're happy Susan. Pics dont do him justice, i can never capture that lovely yellow hue


 

You and Yommy breed some of THE most beautiful Womas in Aus.

So beautiful!

I got my first ever Woma today and I'm head over heels in LUV with her. She is so laid back and unflappable and just an aesthetically pleasing python.

Seriously smitten with the species.
On the strength of my love I'm amending my rec. rep. license so I can keep more than the allowed two.

I'm at a loss to think of a species that adapts to captivity as well as a woma.
I can see why they have such a vast popularity as a "starters" python.
Small in size with a beautiful range of morphs and locals, rabid feeders coupled with an amendable, calm disposition that would make even the most nervous handler confident.
Hand on my heart.....I will never own/purchase another cat or dog while woma pythons are allowed to be kept by the recreational keeper.


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2011)

Jason has some of the nicest i've seen, shame his off loading most, who ever scores these animals, like pythonsmum has, are onto something special. If i had more room i'd snap them ALL up 
There is so much varieties in this locale from the size, to the banding, thin bands, thick bands the various colours from rich reds, yellows to deep chocolate, you just need to see my Adult trio for that.

But the thing that sells me on womas is there quirky attributes, from young ones threat display, you'd swear you owned a taipan to when they calm down but get excited at feed time, tail wiggling and head bobbing.
To when you add you adults for the 1st time of the season and watch them follow each other constantly. you can see their excitement as they scent, tail wiggle, the gentle spurring from the male and general courtship. 

They are an entertaining species which i can sit and watch, that amaze me for hours. Couldn't imagine my collection without them. 
I have some nice animals but the womas are by far my favourite, if you haven't work that out yet


----------



## pythonmum (May 9, 2011)

Jason is absolutely right - that little male is much yellower in the sun than I can capture on film. I only intended to buy one, but he knows what to do. After putting that beautiful boy in my hands, I couldn't go home without him. 

When I fed them last night it was hilarious. The female not so much, as she's on shed and didn't do the full display, but the male:lol:... He coiled up so much he kept falling over backward. He hissed like a steaming kettle. He grimaced and looked tough. When he finally got around to striking at the mouse it was like watching a preschooler playing T-ball - kept striking, but missing by miles! I finally got tired of holding the stationary target and just sat it in the enclosure and went away. He eventually quit striking at shadows and ate it. I just had to laugh. Such amazing bravado.


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, womas have phenomenal feeding response 
I got bitten on the hand when making a meal delivery to the female RHD woma juvenile I had last year. I can remember the razor sharp teeth sinking into my fingers.
Oh boy did she go beserk, when she could smell the rat she jumped around the enclosure like she was having a fit. Then she slowed down, and I put the rat next to the water bowl. In about 2 minutes I heard a pretty sizable thump and sure enough she was wrapped around it like a rubber band.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Want!


 
need


----------



## yommy (May 12, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> 80 mile beach womas - they're basically "red" boodaries.


 
Here's my red w/c boodarie woma. 
she's very reddish / orange. 
Doesn't like the beach or people really  hence hard to get a really good pic's to reflect her true colour.
She and i have bonded and she is quite a good handler and has settled in really well. 
she tolerates me in smal doses  but its her genes i'm after.... will be pairing with my chocolate boy this season, will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## pythonmum (May 12, 2011)

She's quite a stunner Yommy. It would be worth the adrenaline to get some offspring with that amazing colouration. I'm working on getting my new Boodarie babies used to traffic around the tubs. The little boy gets startled and defensive half of the time. I've named him Koshari - the Hopi (native American) clown character who is given to excess - it seemed to fit. The girl isn't so bad, but she should shed any day now and may just be feeling off colour. Here is a photo of her not looking her best. I'll update when she has fresh skin.


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2011)

wonder what chocolate and red will give you???

The colour variation you can get with this locale is pretty cool. 

A pic to show difference with the red girl and choc male. A few more of red as she's just shed and one of yellow girl


----------



## pythonmum (May 13, 2011)

Red + chocolate = awesome WA woma! Very simple equation, really...


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Red + chocolate = awesome WA woma! Very simple equation, really...


 
+1  

WA has some of the best if not the best reptile species in Australia. Shame they don't have the same reptile rights as us eastern state cousins


----------



## pythonmum (May 13, 2011)

Got home to find that my little Boodarie girl has shed, so I finally get to see her true colours. As Jason promised, she has lovely bright yellows and who wouldn't love this face?! Even better is that she has the calm, inquisitive personality to go with it. My daughter is in love, too (and is holding her for the photo).


----------



## lisa5 (May 13, 2011)

Yep, would have to agree pythonmum- who wouldn't love that cute little face!


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2011)

beautiful speciem there pythonmum. 
I've found a pic and attached it of my high yellow female as a juvi and she is very similar in colour to yours, gives you an idea of how she may colour up. 
i find the cleaner the background, the 'white to fawn' develops into a really nice yellow as adults. Though camera pics never bring out the true colour and in the flesh they are something else. 
I've thrown a few from red's and chocolate's intro from tonight, they seem cosy


----------



## -Katana- (May 14, 2011)

Holding thumbs for tail wraps and gravid females, Yommy.


----------



## pythonmum (May 14, 2011)

Yes Yommy, my little girl does look a lot like your yellow as a juvenile. I discovered tonight that she prefers her prey dry rather than wet - a bit precious! She sniffed, but wouldn't open the mouth for the wet mice. When I dried it so it was all fluffy, she delicately opened up and started swallowing:lol:. The boy isn't so picky - he ate a wet mouse lying in his water bowl. Typical grotty boy!

I think you should name the offspring from your pairing 'hot chocolate'. At least it looks promising. I've paired my albino Darwins, but he won't come out of the hide box. Maybe he's on shed. Must move him out tomorrow and wait until he gets his mojo back. He was pacing, so I though he was ready, but guess not.


----------



## yommy (May 14, 2011)

Kuniya 'Red female' was like that with wet food had to hit it with the missus hair drier to fluff them up. Must say the wife was not happy when she found me using her appliance on rats 

Was looking at jasons add today for his adult pair for sale that male over Zingara 'Yellow female' and Marikai 'Chocolate male' over that young female would be a crack'n project.

If only i had the spare coin and cage space.... damn


----------



## Carnelian (May 14, 2011)

Stunning Womas Yommy, love the pics of them together, you really get to see the colour variation.

pythonmum, your little one sounds like my son's, very calm & inquisitive. Not at all like others I heard about.


----------



## pythonmum (May 14, 2011)

Yommy - No problem using a blow drier on rats - I already use it on the fluffdog and he's pretty ratty-looking when he's just had a bath. I'll keep that in mind for the future.

I think that male of Jason's over your red female would make some amazing red babies, but I agree about the chocolate male over the female. Ah, the joys of playing fantasy breeding project - if only we had all of the enclosure space, time and money in the world.... Of course, I'd need to do this somewhere besides home because I've pretty much hit my husband's limit. I thought he cracked when I brought home a pair instead of a single woma because he disappeared!:shock: Turned out he just went to the gym for a workout, but I was prepared to grovel!:lol:


----------



## yommy (May 14, 2011)

I have an adult limit placed on me as well (which is probably a good thing) as the collection is based on quality not quanity (though you'd never hear me tell her that  )
My loop hole is offspring as i begrudgingly am prepared to part with them, most of the time... 
As i won't buys adults as a rule as i have a closed collection and like to know the origins and full history of my animals and i'm anal about hygiene protocols, 
if i want a new species i buy it as a hatchie and add it to the rack.
She's nun the wiser and I then have 2-3 years as they aren't adult until mature to work out what i need to shuffle........ things we do for our reptiles


----------



## pythonmum (May 14, 2011)

This was my first year with hatchies and he was paranoid that they wouldn't sell (which they have, of course). He's relaxing now, but keeps careful count of the outgoings. I could *never* manage to sneak one in without him knowing. Even if I tried, my blabbermouth daughter would name it and start discussing it, so I'd be busted. She's loving the little womas.


----------



## yommy (May 14, 2011)

LOL give it a few season's, need any tips PM me 

I'm actually at a point now where i am going to down size species kept and concerntrating on set projects of interest. Settling on 3 species types and the womas are on top of the list


----------



## Nicolak (May 15, 2011)

*Trying to work out what this angry chap is??*




Darwin NT


----------



## Saz (May 15, 2011)

My favourite Uluru's from last season;

This girl has a dorsal stripe - very pretty














This girl is blotchy although you can't really see it in the pics, hoping that it gets more pronounced as she grow


----------



## pythonmum (May 15, 2011)

Do you think you may have the start of a calico woma line Saz? That would be pretty special!


----------



## SYNeR (May 15, 2011)

Here are some pics I took of my new 6 month old WA Woma. I let her settle for a week, and noticed when I moved her hide that she had shed.. So I thought I better take some pics. I used an old Pentax S5 camera I've had for ages and have barely ever used, so I'm not very good with it or photography in general. I wanted to take some more close-up pics, particularly macro shots of her head, but I didn't want to upset her too much & for her to strike.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 15, 2011)

Nicolak said:


> View attachment 200155
> 
> 
> Darwin NT


 
HAHAHAHAH nice "woma" don't listen to tassie, I'm sorry :lol:


----------



## yommy (May 15, 2011)

Nicolak said:


> View attachment 200155
> 
> 
> Darwin NT


 
Is that a woma or a night tiger  not being able see the head because of the flashing one could easily mistake it for a big one...............
crack'n womas saz and syner


----------



## sara_sabian (May 16, 2011)

Two of my tanami hold backs from last season, you can see who likes their food out of this pair. They look so different you'd hardly believe they're clutch mates.

And an SA locale who thinks he can climb (My SA Warpet Python)


----------



## Squinty (May 16, 2011)

That second one in the hand is awesome. Looks really dark on the head! Nice!!


----------



## sara_sabian (May 16, 2011)

Thanks. They've both got really dark faces, they get it from the sire.


----------



## deebo (May 16, 2011)

very dodgy pic but just caugt my boodaries hooked up.....have seen the male trying with both females and lots of spurring but this is the first time seeing them hooked up.

Fingers crossed he does the job.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jinjajoe (May 16, 2011)

Nice Dave.... Womas rooting is the start of the fun season !!!!! no more feeding & cleaning just temp manipulation & let them do their thing !!!!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (May 16, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> womas rooting is the start of the fun season !!!!!


 
lol


----------



## -Katana- (May 16, 2011)

Congrats David!

The world NEEDS more boodaries.


----------



## yommy (May 16, 2011)

not wrong Akwendi, awesome signs so far Dave.

My boys having a picnic with his two girls. Got his tail full


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2011)

Fingers crossed yommy!

Joe - one of the best things about breeding time is not having to clean up snake poo! haha!

this is a pretty poor pic of one of my holdback tanami woma i took today when i wasnt asleep on the couch with the flu.


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 17, 2011)

Holy moses! That's a VERY NICE tanami. It reminds me of a good RHD woma. In fact, before I read your post I mistook it for a RHD woma.


----------



## deebo (May 18, 2011)

thanks mate - is a nice animal in the flesh, nice contrast and nice bright background colours to it. The same pair that produced this one have been mating again so fingers crossed for some more later this year!


----------



## cadwallader (May 18, 2011)

Wow DavidShe is a stunner  i really really like her lol


----------



## marteed (May 18, 2011)

There are so many beautiful woma s on this thread!! I have a long wait for my pair.... just started paying off a pair of topaz womas from southern x. Im so excited!!!


----------



## noah2112 (May 19, 2011)

check out the banding I think it's unique  besides the fact he's going to shed soon


----------



## DanNG (May 21, 2011)

Happy little camper


----------



## Squinty (May 21, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Fingers crossed yommy!
> 
> Joe - one of the best things about breeding time is not having to clean up snake poo! haha!
> 
> this is a pretty poor pic of one of my holdback tanami woma i took today when i wasnt asleep on the couch with the flu.



sensational woma there david!!!

im going to have a problem this year with holdbacks!! im going to want to keep all of them if im successful with the WA`s. hahaha


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2011)

Squinty said:


> sensational woma there david!!!
> 
> im going to have a problem this year with holdbacks!! im going to want to keep all of them if im successful with the WA`s. hahaha


 
i'm feeling your pain  especially if my high red girl goes......


----------



## Squinty (May 21, 2011)

yommy said:


> i'm feeling your pain  especially if my high red girl goes......


 
i have a thing for really dark bands with really white saddles. if these one go my mrs will hate me.

we can be in the sin bin together. lol


----------



## Rob1165 (May 21, 2011)

'You promise nobody will see this?"


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2011)

Squinty said:


> i have a thing for really dark bands with really white saddles. if these one go my mrs will hate me.
> 
> we can be in the sin bin together. lol


 
its always better to ask for forgiveness then permission  that how i got my collection to were it is at. They can't stay mad forever


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 21, 2011)

yommy said:


> They can't stay mad forever



pretty sure they can yommy, women are evil things when they aren't sleeping (don't tell my wife i said that).

lookin forward to seeing if i'm lucky with my wa's this year, have to get some pics when i seperate them tomorrow.


----------



## No-two (May 21, 2011)




----------



## sara_sabian (May 21, 2011)

Cracker of an animal there no-two, wow


----------



## No-two (May 21, 2011)

His sister is taking a little longer to colour up, but she'll get there.


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2011)

good looking speciems as always No-two


----------



## dean.templeman (May 22, 2011)

Heres a few photos I got with my new photo studio tent kit.


----------



## -Katana- (May 22, 2011)

WOW the gold (way too rich to be called yellow) on that woma is insane. Beautiful!


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 22, 2011)

Very nice RHD woma, No-two, very nice!


----------



## pythonmum (May 26, 2011)

My little Boodarie boy shed today, so photo and play time.





Both he and the female developed a little catch in their breathing from the time the eyes went blue until they shed. It sounded like RI and freaked me out something fierce, but in the absence of other symptoms I waited the few days and it disappeared with the old skin. Very strange. Has anyone else noticed this? With the male it was almost like a tiny hiccup! I can only imagine that the skin around the nose was loosening and making breathing a bit awkward.


----------



## Jason (May 26, 2011)

He is gonna be a stunner for sure!


----------



## Silver (May 27, 2011)

Pic of my Woma Amow. 
Someone forgot to tell him he is not arborial!!


----------



## Boondocker (May 27, 2011)

No-two said:


>




Very nice!


----------



## smigga (May 27, 2011)

My little WA just had his first shed with me so time to show him off 
Bit of a troublesome shed, had to help him with the last third or so.


----------



## SYNeR (May 29, 2011)

smigga said:


> View attachment 202284


 
I love the eyes in this last pic..


----------



## jeska84 (May 30, 2011)

Hi! I cant figure out the picture thing but you can look at my album, of my new woma 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/jeska84-5204/albums/ollie-4329/


----------



## DanNG (May 30, 2011)

she just had her first shed in my care 







and a quick video... YouTube - ‪Young Woma Python‬&rlm;


----------



## yommy (May 31, 2011)

nice little girl there


----------



## jeska84 (Jun 1, 2011)

hehe love the above pic so cute
I don't know how to post pics but here is my album 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/jeska84-5204/albums/ollie-4329/


----------



## yommy (Jun 4, 2011)

a few of the trios from introductions this afternoon
Pic 2 shows the eye patch less females. males a traditional puppy dog eyed woma.
trying to develop the woma's with the solid orange heads and no eye patches this season


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2011)

Some pics of my RHD's I'm pairing this season. Sorry about the bad lighting!


----------



## bkevo (Jun 5, 2011)

love your RHD's Jason.. girlfriend hassles me to grab one off u


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow Jason, they are stunning, even if the lighting isn't the best 
What can I say? I'm looking so very forward to the results of this pairing


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like one is following the other off to the love nest in that last shot....


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, really looking forward to what they may produce.



pythonmum said:


> Looks like one is following the other off to the love nest in that last shot....


 
Yer, that was his first ever encounter with a female, he was happy to be out but she definitely got his attention for a little bit, he followed her around the room for a few min.

And my only two remaining Boodaries. Not sure if I'm gonna keep them, I'm trying to cut back but these ones I really dont want to part with! keep your eye on the for sale section  The male is my pick of the clutch from 2009 and the female was my pick from 2010. I reckon they'd go on to produce some stunners for sure! great banding and color, these guys glow in the flesh! Again, bad lighting


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 5, 2011)

Why not keep a token pair of Boodaries? The ones I got from you are an absolute delight. The male was a bit reactive for about 36 hours, then calmed down. The female is always mellow. They are polite about their meals (but always happy to eat), great to handle and a pleasure to look at. What's not to love? Chris1 came over for a peek and tried to pocket one!


----------



## matt1084 (Jun 5, 2011)

I love the solid bars, Ive been currently monitoring a few white spots on the side and head of my woma which seem to be getting more prominent, I just thought they were scars but now im not sure. 










Pic or some on the white spots, 
one on his head





others on his body. they are getting lighter, are they anything to be worried about or just ignore them?





Matt


----------



## Jason (Jun 5, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Why not keep a token pair of Boodaries? The ones I got from you are an absolute delight. The male was a bit reactive for about 36 hours, then calmed down. The female is always mellow. They are polite about their meals (but always happy to eat), great to handle and a pleasure to look at. What's not to love? Chris1 came over for a peek and tried to pocket one!


 
Glad yours are going well! your little male would be the best colored hatchie I've produced, cant wait to see how he turns out! I'll probably sit on this pair for a while and see how they go. I haven't really got anywhere for them as adults though, I guess i can fix that though 
Womas are a pleasure to keep!



Matt, what is the scale texture like? are the 'white' scales exactly the same as others or are they a little 'drier/rougher'?


----------



## matt1084 (Jun 5, 2011)

same texture, at first i thought it was just a retained shed but its since shed and its gotten lighter. ill keep an eye on it as it grows. the spot on his head is really white but the others are not so prominant but hes got a few spots.


----------



## yommy (Jun 5, 2011)

Not to shabby those RDH Jason


----------



## JoygasmPie (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing spectacular, just my tanami looking adorable.


----------



## andyscott (Jun 6, 2011)

My-Two,
Pic 1 & 2 of my Male, he has some erratic banding, full dorsal stripe and spotted neck,
Pic 3 & 4 of my Female, nice Topaz girl.
Both animals look darker in the photos, they are both much brighter in the flesh.

As Im moving interstate and have to cut back the bulk of my collection, I may be putting this pair on the market, decent offers considered.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

matt1084 said:


> same texture, at first i thought it was just a retained shed but its since shed and its gotten lighter. ill keep an eye on it as it grows. the spot on his head is really white but the others are not so prominant but hes got a few spots.



It's entirely within the realm of possibility that you could be seeing the beginning of a calico mutation. Some snakes have white scales in random places and some even have patches of scales where there is no pigment and they just look like what you'd expect on a leucistic snake. Leucistic is different from albino in that leucistic removes all pigment whereas albino only removes the black/brown/blue/purple or other melanin-based pigments. Not sure what the super form of this on womas would be but it could even be leucistic.

I'd keep this one if I were you, just to see how this colouring progresses. If it is indeed an inheritable trait you could develop a "calico" morph. I'm not a fan of calico morphs myself, but I really love the leucistic morphs where you have a completely pure white snake.



yommy said:


> Not to shabby those RDH Jason



Hehehe, they're among the best RHD womas I've ever seen. I think URS and Brad Oliver also have some absolute screamers but to be honest I'd prefer to source my womas from somewhere local in the Sydney/Newcastle area.


----------



## noah2112 (Jun 7, 2011)

Who said womas don't climd


----------



## andyscott (Jun 14, 2011)

Thought I would add a few pics taken today.
I introduced these 2 for the 1st time today and hooked up within an hour of being together.
They have been non stop for the last 12 hours


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good andy, male womas are horny buggers aren't they 

Here's a few updates of mine. 

yellow female has ovulated and is thickening up nicely. Male is in with red girl as we speak and we'll see how they go. She is a little smaller but is well conditioned so time will tell.

How's everyone else's season going?


----------



## deebo (Jul 6, 2011)

Ovulated already! Nice one yommy....I like the look of the red girl too.


----------



## smeejason (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done yommy. i have a feeling i have missed my girls ovulation as she is suddenly looking rather big and her and the male are not interested in each other anymore. time will tell


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah last season was a later season this season seems to be a little earlier though i did start intros mid may. the yellow girl has had longer with the male though i am still rotating over both to be sure. Some other species have ovulated as well so early eggs would be good that way i can concerntrate on the late bloomers (hypo bredli's)


----------



## Squinty (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully you have some good luck with the womas this year yommy!


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah should be good cutting away the water method this season and everything is going on perlite. obviously a dry ratio for these guys


----------



## andyscott (Jul 6, 2011)

I split my pair up because the male got disinterested in her and seemed to go into hunting mode,
every time I went to check on them, he would be head bobbing at me with his tail going nuts.

They were left together for 12 days (before he got disinterested), I would check on them a few times a day and they were hooked up 9 out of 10 times. Im hoping the boy got the job done.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 7, 2011)

nice pairings andy and yommy.

think my male is gay, female is tail flicking and carrying on all day.&nbsp;first time trying womas so i hope to get something out of them, hopefully they are just being very secretive little buggers.

everything else in the herp room seems to be getting busy earlier than usual. but like yommy i paired everything up earlier this year.

how are your lot coming along dave?


----------



## Squinty (Jul 7, 2011)

Ozzy python. I have found the same with one of my pairs. The female is bang up for it and he is grabbing her and trying to hook up but I haven't seen an actual proper hook up or any positive signs of it. All my other pairs have been going nuts and one of the females is swelling massively.


----------



## deebo (Jul 7, 2011)

hey stu, tanamis have been going at it like rabbits....not sure on the boodaries but only time will tell I guess!


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2011)

sounding good stu and dave. My 1st time pairing with the boodaries they were very secretive and only busted them in the hide, last season they were all over the place for the world to see. This year his been more sheepish but his had 2 females to service. Sometimes i wish i was as lucky as him  lol


----------



## inkaddict (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## DanNG (Jul 9, 2011)

Couple of quick photos I took today, she shed yesterday, starting to grow


----------



## yommy (Jul 9, 2011)

good clean banding there dan i love the reduce eye patches


----------



## DanNG (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks yommy, I'm really happy with her


----------



## yeldarb (Jul 12, 2011)

Got this guy a few months ago, I have not taken any picks of him until today.












Cheers Brad


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jul 12, 2011)

My RHD Woma Rocky after a shed View attachment 208940


----------



## sara_sabian (Jul 12, 2011)

Updated shot of my SA Woma


----------



## Squinty (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the SA's. Mine has a really pale, almost white head. The mrs hates him but he is one of my favorites!!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 12, 2011)

There's some nice looking animals in this thread.

Here's a pic of our Tanami localily woma girl to keep the thread going.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 12, 2011)

hear is my boy (tennant creek woma) he is about 6 months old and 2ft long, just starting to get colouring to him now, pics was taken 2 days after he shed.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Uluru.


----------



## deebo (Jul 12, 2011)

one that im holding back and a pairing that I have going at the moment.....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 13, 2011)

happy snap of my wa's. hopefully there was a bit more than a cuddle going on in their hide last night.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 13, 2011)

Male RHD 





Male RHD 





Female on shed


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 13, 2011)

Liking those RHD's very much Dicky!


----------



## yommy (Jul 13, 2011)

does anyone have any pic's of the SA that are almost bluish/silvery in appearance?

Here some new ones from tonight. bit of red chocolate action


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 14, 2011)

Yommy , No-Two has a few pics of a blueish SA floating around on here some where ...


----------



## Jazzyjaz (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a few pics of my baby girl Oakley....i believe the first two pics developed our great bond. she filled her bowl up then went swimming then straight to mum for help was funniest day with her yet. Amazing personality...looooove her
View attachment 209389
View attachment 209390
View attachment 209391
View attachment 209392
View attachment 209393
View attachment 209395
View attachment 209394


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 15, 2011)

love that tongue pic there Jazzyjaz and the milky eyes make it evil hehehehe


----------



## jacorin (Jul 15, 2011)

i dont know wot it is baz,i won it from the Coffs Harbour NPWS ballot last year,dont know sex either


----------



## Squinty (Jul 15, 2011)

Someones looking swollen


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, Brett, that first male RHD is a screamer! I just love that one! Let me know if you ever intend to part with it, I'll give you good money for him


----------



## yommy (Jul 16, 2011)

well on the way squinty sweet looking animal


----------



## Squinty (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks yommy. Fingers crossed. She is a bit of a looker!


----------



## yommy (Jul 17, 2011)

here's a few of yellow girl from today


----------



## Squinty (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful animal there yommy. I have visions of her vacating her bowels on that couch though!!


----------



## yommy (Jul 17, 2011)

lol lucky we are in breeeding season and she had her last bowel movement in may 

Plus she's a lady


----------



## Squinty (Jul 17, 2011)

Doesnt stop her from doing a nice slippery wee!! hahaha

Love the bold bands on the Boodaries.

Came home and found this


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 24, 2011)

My babies are growing quickly. I got this pair of Boodaries from Jason in early May. Since I first weighed and measured them 2 months ago, they have grown 30 cm (both are around the metre mark now) and more than doubled in mass. They are eating machines! Their temperament is brilliant and they just keep getting better. 

The male shed last night, so here he is looking puzzled at being dumped out of his hide box.





And now the female:


----------



## yommy (Jul 24, 2011)

scored there PM if i had the space i would of got his adult pair  

really nice yellow hues and loving the no eye patch look. thats what i want to develop with my line. 

Both my females are full orange heads and the male the more traditional look.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 24, 2011)

My RHD ovulated on Friday and the girl above is well on her way. Just need my other WA female to ovulate, but she isnt really showing much sign of follicle development ATM. They have been mating flat out with full hook ups all the time so hopefully she comes through.


----------



## yommy (Jul 25, 2011)

Squinty said:


> My RHD ovulated on Friday and the girl above is well on her way. Just need my other WA female to ovulate, but she isnt really showing much sign of follicle development ATM. They have been mating flat out with full hook ups all the time so hopefully she comes through.



Great time to be a herper  

highest of highs when it goes all right and the lowest of lows when it doesn't 

You learn new things from these guys every day.....


----------



## dean.templeman (Jul 25, 2011)

Few pics of one of my males.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning animal there Dean. What locale??


----------



## dean.templeman (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. Not sure on locale. I am from Perth. I have 4 woma's and this guy is quite different looking than the rest. He's a lot darker than my others and the top of him is quite a bit darker than the sides, and is pretty defined.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 26, 2011)

Love the vivid cream. Looks similar to my girl. How old and how long is he?? Looks a fair size??


----------



## dean.templeman (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeh he is one of my favourites. Not definite on age, but around 2 or 3 years I am told from the person I bought him off. He does look pretty big in these shots, but he's only around 1m long. Weighs 660g.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool. The shots certainly make him look bigger!! Beautiful animal never the less!

Here's one of my RHD females during ovulation. Sorry about the crappy iPhone pic


----------



## dean.templeman (Jul 26, 2011)

She's nice looking. How old? What size and weight is she?


----------



## Squinty (Jul 26, 2011)

3 years, 1380g, 1180mm. I hope they arent slugs as I have seen lots of mating activity but no full hookups with evidence of hemipene insertion. But I don't watch them 24 hours a day so fingers crossed. My big WA Sandfire girl on previous page that looks really similar to your male is well on her way though. She's the one I want to produce more than anything.


----------



## yommy (Jul 26, 2011)

crack'n pics guys keep em coming 

who said womas are ground dwelling only. Female trying to be a GTP.

Womas enjoying double decker heating and yellow girl chunking nicely


----------



## DanNG (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome photos, looking forward to seeing hatchy pics when the time comes


----------



## Squinty (Jul 27, 2011)

When did the yellow girl ovulate yommy?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good yommy


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2011)

Noticed the swell a few weeks ago. 

since then she's leveled back out and has now been increasing in chunk so i am expecting eggs from her and she doesn't want any part of the male, hence red girls getting all the action now 

Last season wasn't normal (for me anyway) with most stuff going much later then normal. Obvisiously it was a crazy environmental last season.

So I conditioned them up early to place together early this season with everything introducted late april and early may and good interest shown by all.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome stuff. I hope this year goes better than last for you!!


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah well no water incubation for the woma's this season back to a 60/40 perlite mix for me 

That was a great ovulation pic with your RHD female stunning animal


----------



## Squinty (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think I took about 80 photos in the space of 5 minutes that night. Very obvious swelling.


----------



## deebo (Jul 31, 2011)

A few pics of my two holdbacks who are coming along nicely and one of my females who is starting to get nice and thick so ive got my fingers crossed for a clutch from her.....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 1, 2011)

My big fat Yulara female.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 3, 2011)

Came home tonight and found both the girls who have ovulated are now milky. The third unfortunately still isn't showing any signs of making follicles. Devo.


----------



## deebo (Aug 3, 2011)

Same girl from the previous pics is starting to really thicken up now...cant really see in my very dodgy iphone pic though. She is a sibling to some really nice RP womas.

Good luck with yours squinty and dont give up you last one yet!

Nice woma john - you seem to have some nice animals from your recent posts.....


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers David, I've only started posting recently. I don't really know how these social sites work, still feels like a little funny lol. Here is a little Yulara I bred out of that dark female and a Tanami I still have from the season before last.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is Giggle taken tonight, he has grown a lot since last time I posted:


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2011)

caught these two going at it this arvo......


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that the topaz male dave?


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah - pic doesnt do him justice, is a really nice animal in the flesh - this will be his last run at my girl before he goes back home on sunday! Seen a few good hook ups with him and my other male on this girl and my other tanami girl seems to be well and truly knocked up. Not sure on my boodaries - think the small girl is still too small and the big girl looks pretty thick but doesnt feel very firm or solid yet. How are your WAs looking?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of cuddles, not much rooty rooty. hard to tell since they go into hiding so much. female is out basking a lot lately so hopefully a good sign. not holding my breath but....


----------



## dadaman (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is mine that hooked up towards the end of May. They did it again on 3 more occasions during June.
The Female is a little fatter than normal and she is basking a lot. Fingers crossed she pops them eegs out and they are viable.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2011)

everyones season looks like they are progressing well, all the best guys for healthy viable eggs


----------



## Squinty (Aug 8, 2011)

yommy said:


> everyones season looks like they are progressing well, all the best guys for healthy viable eggs


My WA girl has had her prelay and the RHD isnt far off. Should prelay in the next day or so. Yay yay.


----------



## yommy (Aug 8, 2011)

awesome news squinty 

my yellow girl is chunking up nicely though it will be wait and see with red girl. 

Been hook ups but would of like a bit more meat on her bones  time will tell i guess


----------



## Squinty (Aug 8, 2011)

yommy said:


> awesome news squinty my yellow girl is chunking up nicely though it will be wait and see with red girl. Been hook ups but would of like a bit more meat on her bones  time will tell i guess


Same with my other WA female. Been heaps of hook ups but no signs of swelling what so ever. Just put the other male with her cause he shed and they have been locked all day so fingers crossed I haven't missed the boat with her this year.


----------



## deebo (Aug 14, 2011)

this girl is starting to dull a bit so am thinking she will have her pre-lay shed in a couple of weeks - still waiting on the others to ovulate and still noticing a few matings here and there as well.....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2011)

awesome stuff dave should get a decent size clutch from her and defineatly not far away 

her some shots from today, yellow girl is chunking nicely in the lower end and the interest is dropping off with the other two.
not holding my breath for red girl but you never know. All the best dave


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking great David. The yellow girl certainly looks good Yommy. I hope the red one comes through, too. Even just one or two...


----------



## yommy (Aug 14, 2011)

cheers pythonmum hope your season is a good one too. 
Yes going for a different result this season going, to try the SR system with the large tubs with the sheet glass lid and a drier mix 80:100 ratio with perlite.
All systems are good to go and setup, just need some egg  which are cooking nicely thanks to my mums......


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2011)

My two gravid girls are curled up nicely and looking lumpy as. The other WA pair are still having solid hook ups and she looks like she may be developing follicles now. Hopefully.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 15, 2011)

This is our new baby boy Zorro. Hatched late Nov last year and a bit tubby after gulping down a baby rat yesterday.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2011)

looking good guys, best of luck with the eggs to be. As many would know I've cut back  so now I only have a pair of RHD's. The girl is gravid and I'm really looking forward to what this pair will produce! these guys are the best of the best I've paired


----------



## Squinty (Aug 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> looking good guys, best of luck with the eggs to be. As many would know I've cut back  so now I only have a pair of RHD's. The girl is gravid and I'm really looking forward to what this pair will produce! these guys are the best of the best I've paired


Where are the photos?? Lol


----------



## yommy (Aug 15, 2011)

Squinty said:


> Where are the photos?? Lol



+1


----------



## zeke (Aug 16, 2011)

heres my woma that i called worm


----------



## aspidito (Aug 16, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> This is our new baby boy Zorro. Hatched late Nov last year and a bit tubby after gulping down a baby rat yesterday.



Hey Bob, if that is not the best looking........also the chubbiest little woma or what.........I reckon he will be out of that skin pretty soon.
Cheers, Paul


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Aug 17, 2011)

aspidito said:


> Hey Bob, if that is not the best looking........also the chubbiest little woma or what.........I reckon he will be out of that skin pretty soon.
> Cheers, Paul



Cheers mate,

Thanks to your breeding efforts. We are rapt in him.

Regards Lofty


----------



## aspidito (Aug 17, 2011)

*SA woma*

Here's my little SA female, bred for light colouring & busy banding pattern


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 17, 2011)

aspidito said:


> Here's my little SA female, bred for light colouring & busy banding pattern



My little guys (not so little anymore) are doing great Paul.


----------



## aspidito (Aug 18, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> My little guys (not so little anymore) are doing great Paul.



Hey good to hear from you, that one above of Lofty Bob's is a brother of yours


----------



## Tidy_1200 (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool pics and thread guys...
What are Womas like as first snakes? would you recommend one as a first?
Cheers.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

I reckon they are great first snakes. They are entertaining and usually have very nice temperaments.


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2011)

vt_calais_85 said:


> Cool pics and thread guys...
> What are Womas like as first snakes? would you recommend one as a first?
> Cheers.



I don't think their is a better python on the market as a 1st snake. 
People will tell you children's or carpets as they are bullet proof. But what they don't offer you is personality and charisma.
After keeping all 3 for many years the woma is miles ahead IMO


----------



## Squinty (Aug 20, 2011)

AS said above they are awesome first snakes!! The problem with womas is its hard to stop at one!!!

On another note...... Fingers crossed my second WA female seems to be developing follicles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2011)

good work squinty i don't think the yellow boodarie female is to far off coming into a preshed. she's seeking more heat and getting thicker by the day


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 20, 2011)

the one pair i really wanted to crack this year. not looking so good when i offered them a snack they went nuts :cry: try again next year...


----------



## deebo (Aug 21, 2011)

thats a shame stu....like you say, always next year though. Did you see much mating between them?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw them at it a few times. the female was very enthusiastic and willing. maybe a lazy male or didnt know what he was doing. she'll have plenty of conditionnext year. might need to borrow a few male sheds off you dave or get another male to give him some encouragement.How are your boodaries looking?


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 21, 2011)

Female RHD 





Male RHD


----------



## Squinty (Aug 21, 2011)

That male is a cracker there dickyknee.


----------



## Nadzzz (Aug 23, 2011)

Couple Photos of my RHD Boy in the sun.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice Nadzzz!!
One of the best looking I've seen.
Another Geelong person with reptiles. Hi!


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 23, 2011)

yommy said:


> I don't think their is a better python on the market as a 1st snake.
> People will tell you children's or carpets as they are bullet proof. But what they don't offer you is personality and charisma.
> After keeping all 3 for many years the woma is miles ahead IMO



Have to agree. My first python was a Stimson. Whilst I love him, I have to say my latest addition (a baby Woma)
has much more personality.


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2011)

crack'n examples of the RHD's, after the boodaries they are defineatly one of my favoured localities........


----------



## Squinty (Aug 29, 2011)

Heres my big WA girl. 22 days since prelay.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice! I hope my girl gets that fat next year!


----------



## Squinty (Aug 31, 2011)

She's getting really really restless. Not long to go now.

My other WA female is really swelling with follicles. Can't wait!!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to help my little boy with a lousy shed today. Here he is when I finished rubbing him on his way out of the damp pillowslip. He has put on 500g in the 3.5 months I have had him. He's an eating machine! The photo doesn't really capture the extent of the yellow, but I was hoping it would show up against the black jacket. Oh well. It's just an excuse to take a photo anyway...


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Sep 2, 2011)

View attachment 216179
View attachment 216180
My RHD Woma affter a recent shed


----------



## Squinty (Sep 2, 2011)

I posed in the other thread but i cant help myself and have to here as well!!

My big WA girl layed today!!

A total of 16 eggs. 14 fertile and 2 slugs.

Pre-season weight 2390g.
Post lay weight 1636g.
Clutch total weight 754g (including slugs).

Im fair stoked with that!! Not bad for her first year breeding!!







Also my other WA girl started ovulating last night and is still going now!!

Heres the best pic i could get of it.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 2, 2011)

Great Squinty! That's a phenomenal clutch for a woma and a magnificent reproductive effort. Love those ovulation photos. Nothing subtle about that....


----------



## deebo (Sep 3, 2011)

Went to check on one of my male tanami womas and when i opened his tub and touched the newspaper he was hiding under he launched out, smacked my hand through the paper, and the constricted the paper, fell onto the floor and continued to try and eat the paper! He wasnt giving up even as i lifted back into his tub.....crazy animal. He got a rat later and seemed happy with that.

Gotta love their feeding response!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 3, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Went to check on one of my male tanami womas and when i opened his tub and touched the newspaper he was hiding under he launched out, smacked my hand through the paper, and the constricted the paper, fell onto the floor and continued to try and eat the paper! He wasnt giving up even as i lifted back into his tub.....crazy animal. He got a rat later and seemed happy with that.
> 
> Gotta love their feeding response!


My bearded dragon tried to eat the trees of the newspaper in the tub I had him in the other day, haha.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 5, 2011)

haha dave. you might remember not long ago mine actually did eat the paper :shock:

Question for you lot that have Snake Ranch WA womas. What the hell are they? I bought mine the first year they were released as "sandfire womas". Now to quote their website: "We are very pleased to be able to offer third generation hatchling womas from the Great Sandy Desert of Western Australia. *Our founder animals originated in the vicinity of 80 Mile Beach, south of Sandfire, WA*".

80 mile beach now?

And those who have them- do you find they get white patches/dots all up their sides? I'll get a photo over the next few days now mine have shed again to show what i mean.


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2011)

This girl is getting some really nice colour, photo doesn't do her justice.


----------



## Squinty (Sep 10, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> haha dave. you might remember not long ago mine actually did eat the paper :shock:
> 
> Question for you lot that have Snake Ranch WA womas. What the hell are they? I bought mine the first year they were released as "sandfire womas". Now to quote their website: "We are very pleased to be able to offer third generation hatchling womas from the Great Sandy Desert of Western Australia. *Our founder animals originated in the vicinity of 80 Mile Beach, south of Sandfire, WA*".
> 
> ...



My WA animals are from Sandfire but they are not decendants of SnakeRanch animals so I can't really comment. But. Both my females have very white/cream saddles and one has a white/cream belly as does one of the males. 

No-Two. That is one hot looking animal!!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice RHD woma No-Two, that orange is so vibrant...it looks like the male RHD I got yesterday


----------



## Squinty (Sep 10, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> Nice RHD woma No-Two, that orange is so vibrant...it looks like the male RHD I got yesterday


 
And where are the pics??????!!!!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 11, 2011)

Caught my silly Boodarie going arboreal:




Sorry for the crummy photo, but didn't want to scare him off the vine!


----------



## gozz (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice animal there pythonmum


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 11, 2011)

No-two said:


> This girl is getting some really nice colour, photo doesn't do her justice.



Nice woma can you send me babies please


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2011)

gee pythonmum, they're some top looking womas


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 12, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Nice woma can you send me babies please


Me too.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 12, 2011)

Jason said:


> gee pythonmum, they're some top looking womas


No regrets? They are certainly top quality animals. I can't believe the growth rate. Their temperament has stayed lovely, too. How is the RHD pairing going? We need photos!


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 13, 2011)

one of my females after a shed.


----------



## Squinty (Sep 13, 2011)

Heres some crappy pics of a couple of my RHD females and then my light WA male.


----------



## nancy.and.sid (Sep 14, 2011)

Peanut The Tanami


----------



## yommy (Sep 15, 2011)

love em keep the pics coming


----------



## traceylee (Sep 16, 2011)

I am getting one this weekend.... I'm going crazy waiting for it!


----------



## deebo (Sep 17, 2011)

not too much longer for this girl by the looks of it......


----------



## traceylee (Sep 19, 2011)

I got him (or her - not sure yet?!)!!

Meet Gizmo!


----------



## oreo1 (Sep 19, 2011)

this is my WA snake ranch girl Sunny


----------



## SYNeR (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful.. I can only hope my WA snake ranch girl turns out as nice as that.


----------



## deebo (Sep 19, 2011)

this girl exploded the other day - she is looking very uncomfortable at the moment!

oreo - thats a very nice looking animal you have there. Does she have a boyfriend?

Cheers,
Dave

forgot the pic.....


----------



## Squinty (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like you might get a few eggs there Dave!! Not long now!!


----------



## oreo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you SYNeR and and Dave, snake ranch sure do produce stunning animals!  yours is also fantastic Dave! Good luck with the clutch! Sunny is almost 2yo but currently doesn't have a partner. She is so friendly and inquisitive, so would only deserve the best of guys  heheh


----------



## nasool (Sep 20, 2011)

This is our 7 month old girl Zivena.


----------



## yommy (Sep 29, 2011)

Cleaning today so thought i would post some updated pic's. Red girl doesn't seem intersted in eating though i don't think i'll see anything for her this season whereas yellow girl is nice and gravid and fairly solid, preshed shouldn't be to far off and the male didn't want to play the game and is in shed so not lloking the best


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

these pics honestly dont do these guys justice but I'm just happy I'm finally posting some pics


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2011)

sweet looking animals Jason RHD are a sweet locale after the boodaries of course  

Did you keep any WA animals? or just these stunners?


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

Just this pair now. I miss the Boodaries but I needed more time and space. Pythonmum has my hold back pair from last season.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 1, 2011)

The RHD is looking great now. You should have eggs soon. The Boodaries are growing at an incredible rate. In May the girl weighed 199g. Last week she weighed 836g! I think they will be ready to breed next winter. I only feed once a week - honest!


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

haha sure  They do grow like weeds! I want pics


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 1, 2011)

Jason said:


> haha sure  They do grow like weeds! I want pics


Here you go - I interrupted their basking just for you. Different cage lighting accounts for the apparent differences in colour. The female is a bit more maroon in the stripes, with nice bright orange under the chin.
female






male




Lousy photo of the male. Tile is 25 cm square, for size comparison. He is coming up to a slough soon. Should go blue in the next week or two.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow they have really grown since may. Congrats they look great


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2011)

Susan i can see why they were hold backs. Scored a super deal there from Jason.... that male is stunning, i'd have in my collection is a heart beat  and the female isn't shabby either......

Should get some stunning babies from those 2 over the next few season..... we may even need to do some 'bloodline' swaps down the track, can't holdback them all


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

She did and they will throw some crackers! 
You can keep them all if you only have one pair


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2011)

if you get some stunning RHD with the real defined spine line and solid stripes and you have excess you might be able to twist my arm there Jason


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 2, 2011)

yommy said:


> Susan i can see why they were hold backs. Scored a super deal there from Jason.... that male is stunning, i'd have in my collection is a heart beat  and the female isn't shabby either......
> 
> Should get some stunning babies from those 2 over the next few season..... we may even need to do some 'bloodline' swaps down the track, can't holdback them all


The male would particularly complement your yellow girl. We will have to see what happens next year and whether a couple of babies need to travel.


----------



## yommy (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds like a plan, we'll have to see what Red Girl throws


----------



## Squinty (Oct 2, 2011)

That male is stunning pythonmum!


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 3, 2011)

Top 3 pics are my male Tanami Woma (10 months) & the bottom 3 are my female Rockingham Downs Woma (8 months). The little male has started rubbing/pushing on his enclosure, as you can see in pic 1 he has done a little damage to his scales on his snout. Hoping this isn't going to cause any problems when shedding. Is there anything I could do to stop him from pushing & roughly how long should these marks clear up (how many sheds)? I think he is in hunting mode but I don't want to up his food cause he is a pretty good size already & I don't want to power feed him. 


View attachment 220344


View attachment 220345



View attachment 220343

View attachment 220341


View attachment 220342


View attachment 220340


----------



## Chrisy (Oct 3, 2011)

This is Echo my 18 month old RHD.





And this is Creapy my little 18 month old RHD with her face full


----------



## yommy (Oct 3, 2011)

Chrissy 

Echo has the crispiest banding and contrast really nice looking animal as for Creapy, can't tell he has his mouth full


----------



## SnakeKeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

*Patrick the Woma*

killa snake


----------



## Chrisy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok round two, Creapy is hard to get pics of when she isnt eating and I am a lousy with a camera but here she is trying to hug the night bulb while I am trying to put a new one in the other socket and some more of her stuffing her face.


----------



## yommy (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice animal there chrisy though it may pay to put a mesh cover over that bulb so she doesn't accidently get burnt (they aren't the smartest animals) 
People think womas cant climb but they can and do they just aren't as co-ordinated as other species 

Yellow girl has just clouded up and is coming into a pre-shed, love this time of year......

Here a pic of my red girl hanging out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 7, 2011)

RHD dropped a clutch this morning... I'm so sick of my snakes laying after only 2 weeks! This is the 4th clutch in a row to drop a good week or more early, keeps catching me unaware. I'll have to start anticipating eggs at 14-16 days from now on.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 7, 2011)

Jason - you are forgetting the golden rule - every clutch is welcome and celebrated! Your girls are just anxious to get on with their lives and leave the youngsters in your care:lol: just think of the fun to come when they all hatch and start eating and crapping!


----------



## yommy (Oct 7, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Jason - you are forgetting the golden rule - every clutch is welcome and celebrated! Your girls are just anxious to get on with their lives and leave the youngsters in your care:lol: just think of the fun to come when they all hatch and start eating and crapping!



   +1

14-16 days is early though, all fertile???


----------



## Jason (Oct 7, 2011)

yer all good. I don't know why I'm even surprised this time, it happens more often than not for me at the moment. they like tricking me.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jason said:


> yer all good. I don't know why I'm even surprised this time, it happens more often than not for me at the moment. they like tricking me.



I'm over the moon at this news  I'm looking forward to getting a couple off you when they're ready 

That really nice male I got recently (Israel) has really calmed down, it turned out Izzy was really hungry that time he had a go at me. He's super-friendly...even when he's hungry but he just slowly latches on without warning. Talking about surprises, he surprised me last night, so calm and so gentle for about 3 minutes, and then, all of a sudden, he just wrapped his jaws around my thumb and wrapped himself around my fingers, and kept squeezing hard, each time he squeezed I could feel the contractions through his teeth. 

I ended up waiting about 10 minutes before he would let go...when he let go it was more painful than when he latched on, I'm sporting a nice bite mark on my thumb, my workmates were asking me if I'd caught my thumb in something sharp and I told them what happened and they were in stitches :lol:

Womas, you can't live with 'em but you can't live without 'em


----------



## yommy (Oct 7, 2011)

hey the thread just cracked the 1000 post. Womas must be popular


----------



## tigerwoods (Oct 8, 2011)

Just put a deposit down on 2 Woma's this arvo, should pick them up in a couple of weeks. Never been so happy!! A great way to get back into herps.


----------



## yommy (Oct 8, 2011)

not wrong there TW - top start you won't be dissapointed... just need to pick a locale of choice


----------



## Tristis (Oct 9, 2011)

i cant wait to hatch this clutch.


----------



## yommy (Oct 12, 2011)

found two fresh shed womas tonight M&F.
Females was a pre-shed though


----------



## Squinty (Oct 12, 2011)

My second WA girl layed tonight. 11 waxy slugs. Devastation.


----------



## yommy (Oct 12, 2011)

Not good at all squinty. 

A downside to a biological hobby, all your best intentions can turn to custard very quickly in this game 

A few people i know with womas have had whole clutches of slugs too this season - touchwood - my girl has been progressing nicely. 
Though this season though a reduced pairing season is panning out well so far

I'll have to let you know in 20+ days..........


----------



## nagini-baby (Oct 12, 2011)

my 3 babies. all have grown since these were taken


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 14, 2011)

Lousy luck Squinty. I hope they go better next year. Loving those stripes Yommy. My male should be shedding tonight. He looks terrible! Needs to empty his gut, too... May be time for a big clean tomorrow:?


----------



## yommy (Oct 14, 2011)

if his anything like my male he'll snap it off whilst shedding. 

Suprise i've shed and crapped at the same time - now clean it.....


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, he finally shed and had a rather difficult time of it http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tos-difficult-woma-slough-172066/#post2059519. Here's a photo of him in natural sunlight afterwards. He hasn't emptied himself yet - waiting until tonight, I'm sure.


----------



## yommy (Oct 15, 2011)

really nice male there susan, god i love them boodaries 

your boy and this girl would produce some nice eye patch less womas.

She's a few days in since the pre-shed and becoming nice and thick towards the tail end, poor thing looks uncomfortable


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 15, 2011)

Too bad we don't live close enough for him to have a conjugal visit with your girl. :lol: I am sure he will be ready next year. He is well grown at 10 months and has a great temperament to boot.


----------



## yommy (Oct 15, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Too bad we don't live close enough for him to have a conjugal visit with your girl. :lol: I am sure he will be ready next year. He is well grown at 10 months and has a great temperament to boot.



 though i think my male would get jealous  in a season or 2 you'll have some nice offspring. 

problem is you'll want to hang onto them all..............


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 15, 2011)

yommy said:


> though i think my male would get jealous  in a season or 2 you'll have some nice offspring.
> 
> problem is you'll want to hang onto them all..............


Can't hang onto them if I want to hang onto my husband! If I start keeping holdbacks, I have to move something out. Now I just have to convince my son to take his spotted to Uni with him...


----------



## yommy (Oct 15, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Can't hang onto them if I want to hang onto my husband! If I start keeping holdbacks, I have to move something out. Now I just have to convince my son to take his spotted to Uni with him...



Your husband sounds like my wife  just doesn't appreciate fine herps


----------



## Saz (Oct 16, 2011)

Holdback Uluru from last season


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice uluru Saz - love the clean banding and reddish colour.

My female Boodarie (10 months old) finally got her act together and shed today. Here she is on the same background as the male, but not as sunny. She has nice contrast.


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 20, 2011)

My Boy Woma hanging on to a tube


----------



## yommy (Oct 20, 2011)

i always feel for the gravid girls but nothing beats seeing your snake belly up/sideways trying to get comfortable.
Fresh one from my female and male WA's


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking good Yommy.

I can't believe it - I just blowdried a rat for my woma female 8). She hasn't eaten for a while, but I knew she was heading for a shed, so no problems. I was puzzled when she didn't take the rat after her shed, but remembered that she used to like her mice dried when she was younger. Sure enough, the blow dried rat was a big hit. She had better get over this soon! Rats stink worse when you hit them with the blowdrier.


----------



## yommy (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats funny susan i always get roasted over the coals when i get caught using the wife hairdryer for some fussy ones like that.
And your woma is a girl and girls love good hairdryers


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 24, 2011)

My Gravid Sandfire
age 5 1/2 years old. 2nd year breeding


----------



## No-two (Oct 24, 2011)

This sandfire girl laid a clutch over the weekend...


----------



## Squinty (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice animal there bloomster. Any pics of the male??

On another note. I have little heads sticking out of some of my eggs!

And also this little guy was cruising around this morning!! Yay yay!!


----------



## yommy (Oct 24, 2011)

crack'n little woma squinty. What locale. 

high yellow, i'm going to call it early


----------



## Squinty (Oct 24, 2011)

Sandfire. From my cream belly female. Let's hope that cream stays. Hopefully a few more will be moving around in the morning.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful sandfires Squinty, No-two and Bloomster - of all ages. How many little heads Squinty?


----------



## Squinty (Oct 25, 2011)

I pipped all the eggs from that clutch that I had left once I found the first one pipped. Two more were out doing laps and there was another 3 with heads out with 3 more just being fidgety in the eggs when I got home this evening. 

Gee the two today are fiesty little buggers!!


----------



## Bryce (Oct 25, 2011)

This girl just got done laying a clutch of 11 fertile eggs.


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice looking clutch.
I will get photo of male when i can. And some of the hold-backs from the same pair last year.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Squinty (Oct 27, 2011)

Well all the Sandfires, bar one that is still attached in the egg, are all in their new homes and weighed. They certainly do have some attitude straight out the box!! I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 27, 2011)

That's so strange squinty as my sandfires, were angels from the egg and 1 year on are still great!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Squinty (Oct 27, 2011)

Some are relaxed and curious but yeah others are doing the defense display. I guess it's just programmed into them to survive. 

My adults are placid as. The hatches will relax once they are familiar with the surroundings.


----------



## Sutto82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a couple of recent pics of my boy Sunni. Such a friendly snake, still can't believe some bloke told me not to get one as they are too agro???


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 27, 2011)

thats what I have heard also which turned me to a stimmie. Would love to get a woma as more people are saying that theirs are great handlers


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Bryce, that female looks different from other RHD womas, but in a good way. The neck pattern on my girl is disappearing for sure, she's shed once and will probably go under another shed soon. I think she'll have faint pattern throughout, I'm planning to put my super-nice RHD male over her come breeding season next year. I think the combination of faint pattern and rich colours from my male will go very well together.

I still have another female (the one that came with my male as a pair) that doesn't have any interest in food. I even tried a little quail to no avail hahaha. One of my mates told me he reckons if I threw a finch in there it would last about 5 seconds, one of his mates had a juvenile diamond python that wouldn't touch it's food - that is, until it was offered a live finch...ah well.



Grogshla said:


> thats what I have heard also which turned me to a stimmie. Would love to get a woma as more people are saying that theirs are great handlers



I've had 2 stimmies before, and I can tell you stimmies can be super-aggressive. I think it's a random thing. You can get some nasty ones amongst the general population!


----------



## yommy (Oct 27, 2011)

here's a nice one of the female tonight looking the goods. 
eggs due soon


----------



## deebo (Oct 27, 2011)

doesnt look to far away now yommy! Good luck mate. My tanami girl is only a few days off as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunday the nest box goes in and if the numbers are right, 7 days later there should be some nice big healthy eggs.
Egg box is ready to go into the incubator (to acclimatise) when the nest box goes in.

Red girl shed today and is still refusing food though no-where near the size of yellow girl. I'll count it down but i'm not expecting anything though she may suprise me  won't be a big clutch if she does go.........

some head shots of the other so yellow girl doesn't get all the attention.

Womas do the coolest headshots.


----------



## RickLeekong (Oct 29, 2011)

I was thinking of getting myself one of these gems of the python world next, is there more to a Woma than a photo can show you, i just love them yet iv never physically seen em except a baby i held at the pet store, it was instant mesmerisation, the head color is incredible.


----------



## yommy (Oct 29, 2011)

RickLeekong said:


> I was thinking of getting myself one of these gems of the python world next, is there more to a Woma than a photo can show you, i just love them yet iv never physically seen em except a baby i held at the pet store, it was instant mesmerisation, the head color is incredible.



You can't beat a woma, i would recommend them as a 1st snake over any other species, you just need to be conscious they have a strong feeding response and can sometimes get confused between handling and about to be feed 

As for other qualities i reckon they have the biggest personalities of all pythons especially if you raise it from a hatchy. From the defence display of a young woma to the the excitement display when they know they are going to be fed, with tail wiggling and head bobbing, to being big placid pussy cats as adult (though remember there is always exceptions to this rule). couldn't imagine the collection without them.

Plus you have a few locales and patterned types to choose, why would you not get a woma???? 

Heres a few from my chocolate male and red girl as my other girl is off duty about to drop eggs


----------



## traceylee (Oct 29, 2011)

Yommy, how many do you have? I just love all your photos!


----------



## Squinty (Oct 29, 2011)

Your not wrong about the feeding response and you can never get complacient around womas. My big 13yo male sandpits who is just under 6ft chomped me hard last night just after I cleaned his enclosure. I haven't been bitten by anything in a long time and I tell you now on the end of the finger freaking hurts!!


----------



## RickLeekong (Oct 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> You can't beat a woma, i would recommend them as a 1st snake over any other species, you just need to be conscious they have a strong feeding response and can sometimes get confused between handling and about to be feed
> 
> As for other qualities i reckon they have the biggest personalities of all pythons especially if you raise it from a hatchy. From the defence display of a young woma to the the excitement display when they know they are going to be fed, with tail wiggling and head bobbing, to being big placid pussy cats as adult (though remember there is always exceptions to this rule). couldn't imagine the collection without them.
> 
> ...


Magic animals there, such clear contrasting markings, your woma's are so beautiful. yes i have heard woma's can be a bit food orientated and see your hand as fair game sometimes, im not concerned with being bitten, its a small price for such loveliness and personality, do they really wriggle their tails at feeding time, like a dog gets excited, hahahaha that is sooooo cute and cool. ooooooooh eggs, good luck, there so cute baby woma's.


----------



## yommy (Oct 29, 2011)

traceylee said:


> Yommy, how many do you have? I just love all your photos!



An adult trio of 'Boodarie' locality woma's from the pilbara region of WA. Its a line i am wanting to develop more as there is alot of promise with their colour and variation.
I really love the womas without the eye patches so will see how i go down the track. They are my favourite animal hence all the pic's. 

I have been slowly down sizing to concerntrated on 3 main species with these guys at the top of the list. 
Woma's are stunning animals and there are some really nice locales to choose from these days. The Boodaries and RHD are my two locales of choice.

@ RickLeekong yes the boodaries tend to have nice clean markings and subtle colours within those markings.
Here some close ups of the boys scales for you.


----------



## RickLeekong (Oct 29, 2011)

yommy said:


> An adult trio of 'Boodarie' locality woma's from the pilbara region of WA. Its a line i am wanting to develop more as there is alot of promise with their colour and variation.
> I really love the womas without the eye patches so will see how i go down the track. They are my favourite animal hence all the pic's.
> 
> I have been slowly down sizing to concerntrated on 3 main species with these guys at the top of the list.
> ...


yes there very nice, i love the tail on the last picture . I gotta wait until i can upgrade my licence before i can get one, right now i have a Morelia spilota imbricata ''Southwest carpet python''


----------



## Squinty (Oct 30, 2011)

Well heres some pics of the hatchies







This one is my favorite. So so dark.






























And finally my one and only surviving RHD egg thats about to emerge.


----------



## deebo (Oct 30, 2011)

My tanami girl decided to drop her eggs yesterday during the day. 6 eggs in all with an average egg weight of 81g which is a fair bit bigger than her eggs last year which from memory were about 60g average.

Some nice looking hatchies there squinty!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome squinty and dave keep the pics coming. Yellow girl due to lay late next week, nest box in today\


----------



## traceylee (Oct 30, 2011)

I will be interested to see your progress with it all Yommy. I agree, they are simply beautiful little pythons. I only have the one(for now-I am wanting to get some more next year) but she is my baby; such a gorgeous little girl.
Squinty, I live your dark hatchie


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 30, 2011)

sandfire hatchlings


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow Bloomster, that too one is really orange in the background. It will be interesting to see if it stays at all like that. Such cute little hatches coming out everyone!


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 30, 2011)

when i am home in 10 days i will get updated photos for all to see.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, there are lots of womas getting about this season! Everyone's going to have a juvenile woma hanging off their thumb! Here are some of mine..


----------



## yommy (Oct 31, 2011)

Crackers there John, love em..........


----------



## Squinty (Oct 31, 2011)

They are absolute rippers there onimocnhji. What locale?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers guys,

They're from two places. The pale coloured ones are fourth generation Tanami Deserts and the dark ones are from Yulara - North of Ayres Rock. They are nice animals and produce top notch progeny.

Here's another breeder of mine and one of her youngsters..


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 31, 2011)

Another sandfire hatchling


----------



## yommy (Oct 31, 2011)

onimocnhji those Yulara have a close resemblance to some boodaries i've seen obviously a little larger though 
Love stunning clear lined animals


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

yommy, 

I thought the same thing when I first saw Boodarie womas and was quite surprised that there was another locality of consistently dark banded ones out there. These two came from my Yulara female a few years ago and the majority of her clutches are neatly banded with good contrast. The adult female previously pictured is just under 2m.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Nov 4, 2011)

My RHD Woma Rockette View attachment 224603


----------



## Bloomster (Nov 6, 2011)

My female sandfire has laid 7 healthy eggs last night. Yay! Small clutch this year compared to her 10eggs last year.
I will get pictures up on Wednesday for all to see.

She is recovering well, and looks in fantastic condition still.

Eggs in incubator and now the waiting begins again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk

As promised a few pics. Hope everyone likes.
















I will get photo's of eggs in incubator later on. I candled one, and it looks perfect, with alot of veins... FERTILE!!!


----------



## yommy (Nov 9, 2011)

good stuff bloomster. it's great when you can watch them coming out.

My female boodarie is only hours off laying. she is so tense that the skin is stretching to almost make clean earthy and white stripes.

When you look at her she is tight and doing slow twitches like contractions  looks like it is going to be a sleep less night. Love this time of year....


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 9, 2011)

i cannot wait until my ulurus are old enough to breed. im so stoked on your behalf. haha let us no how it all goes!



yommy said:


> good stuff bloomster. it's great when you can watch them coming out.
> 
> My female boodarie is only hours off laying. she is so tense that the skin is stretching to almost make clean earthy and white stripes.
> 
> When you look at her she is tight and doing slow twitches like contractions  looks like it is going to be a sleep less night. Love this time of year....


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2011)

some pics from cleaning today.....

Hows your boodarie going yommy?

Cheers,
dave

forgot the pics.


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2011)

day 30 of pre-shed and still hasn't bloody laid  not far off as she's looks like she's about to explode and pacing a bit.
4 days over last years pre-shed so hopefully soon. I think she likes making me sweat......


----------



## Tristis (Nov 14, 2011)

some pic in the sun from today.
the first pic is the first woma i ever hatched, its about 8 yrs old and still looking clean and bright.


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2011)

The first and 3rd one are very nice tristis - gotta be happy with producing womas like that.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 14, 2011)

who from sydney has eggs? please i cant wait to get some!!


----------



## Tristis (Nov 14, 2011)

cheers dave, ive got a clutch from the girl in the first pic cooking away. i cant wait for them to hatch. this is the male i used.

.


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow how many do you have? im pretty keen to get 1 or 2, prefer yearling + but i still wouldnt mind something like that.


----------



## yommy (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally day 32 after the pre-shed and she has come through with the goods 
11 fully viened and viable lovely white BIG eggs.
Hoping to met some crack'n hatchies in 55-60 days. Now let the waiting begin 
She's looking a little skinny now, time for a good wash down and a fed.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 14, 2011)

nice work yommy


----------



## yommy (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers Trisitis 

Same amount of eggs as last season, lets hope i have better luck  
Gone from the H2o method this season to a more drier traditional perlite mixture.
I'm biased about my boodaries but those pin stripes are absolutely stunning as well mate best of luck with your season.........


----------



## Squinty (Nov 14, 2011)

Well done yommy. Can't wait to see what pops out!


----------



## yommy (Nov 14, 2011)

Squinty said:


> Well done yommy. Can't wait to see what pops out!



Cheers mate, me too


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats Yommy - about time! I hope they all go well for you. The eggs look fantastic.
Those are lovely pinstripes Tristis. I hope they hatch and feed soon so snakes123 can get hold of one!


----------



## yommy (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers Susan

Hopefully next season you'll be in the same situation with that pair of yours


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 4, 2011)

A brand new woma - hatched out at day 53


----------



## yommy (Dec 4, 2011)

Cracking animal there Sara 20 days into the cooking process with mine and looking good. Great effort there


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2011)

looking good! I'll get some pics of some RHD hatchies when they shed in a couple days... If I remember


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 4, 2011)

wowzers! Gorgeous snake


----------



## gavman (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Sara - great lookers again this year.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, they're all out now. There's a few that look like your boy this year.


----------



## gavman (Dec 5, 2011)

My boy from Sara's 2010 hatchies.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, he's grown! he looks great.


----------



## Tristis (Dec 6, 2011)

just hatched


----------



## Squinty (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the just hatched look. I wish I had more eggs cooking! Haha


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice animal


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 6, 2011)

Tristis said:


> just hatched
> View attachment 229199



That is so cute.


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, they're so incredibly cute after they've just hatched.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Tristis said:


> just hatched
> View attachment 229199



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tristis (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks people


----------



## luv-my-snakey (Dec 11, 2011)

Everyone, your Woma's are absolutely gorgeous, wish I could own one, although I love my little Albino Darwin I would swap it for a Woma any day LOL.. But being from Vic I need to get an advanced license and I think for that reason too I can't find many advertised for sale in Vic


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 11, 2011)

It is not hard to get an advanced license here, you just apply, but it does cost more.


----------



## CalamityJ (Dec 11, 2011)

These woma's are stunning, you all must be very proud 

Here are a couple of pic's of my boy (playing on my son's sleeping bag :?)




have not got a current piccie of my girl as she is shedding.


----------



## luv-my-snakey (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks KaotikJezta I have just been lazy re-applying, I got the basic license because I knew I never wanted GTP's or venomous snakes, but I have recently fallen in love with Woma's which I didn't realise were advanced until I read it somewhere and no one would ever swap a Woma for an Albino Darwin either  lol


----------



## Jarden (Dec 12, 2011)

Heres a couple of my SA boy hes around 2 years and the one half way in the hide was about 6 months ago


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 17, 2011)

Just upgraded my Uluru pair, Giggle and Squiggle, to bigger enclosures and got a few shots. First five are of the female, last three the male.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 17, 2011)

Any one got any nice RHDs they're wanting to part with in the near coming future ? hehe


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2011)

some from feeding tonight


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 18, 2011)

View attachment 230438

uploaded this in another thread but ohh well here it is again.....my newly hatched tanami woma....


----------



## Jarden (Dec 18, 2011)

RELLIK81 said:


> View attachment 230438
> 
> uploaded this in another thread but ohh well here it is again.....my newly hatched tanami woma....




link doesnt work for me


----------



## zeke (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a quick question to all the woma lovers can you breed them in qld on a standard license or do you need to advance it??


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 18, 2011)

you need to get the restricted pythons amendment that allows you to keep more than two restricted pythons (gtp and womas)


----------



## yommy (Dec 18, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> you need to get the restricted pythons amendment that allows you to keep more than two restricted pythons (gtp and womas)



and only about an extra $180 too  but well worth it, its just an upgrade for the python side of the house for the restricted licence.


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 18, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Heres a couple of my SA boy hes around 2 years and the one half way in the hide was about 6 months ago





Such a beautiful snake!!! 
I have been looking for one like that. I nearly got one and was gonna pick it up but it had been sold and the available list wasn't updated 

But that's how I ended up getting my BHP so it worked out in the end


----------



## Jarden (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks mate hoping to get a sub adult female sum time soon same line as him to breed next season will let you know


----------



## zeke (Dec 19, 2011)

yommy said:


> and only about an extra $180 too  but well worth it, its just an upgrade for the python side of the house for the restricted licence.


Is that a year or a once off $180


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 19, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Thanks mate hoping to get a sub adult female sum time soon same line as him to breed next season will let you know



If the female looks like that male, put me down for one!
Unless I find one before that lol.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 19, 2011)

For sure


----------



## yommy (Dec 19, 2011)

zeke said:


> Is that a year or a once off $180



No that covers the same 5 year duration as the rec licence.
Overall Its a % of the 1st baby you sell when you breed them  so not that bad i reckon


----------



## Squinty (Dec 19, 2011)

How are your eggs traveling this year yommy?


----------



## yommy (Dec 19, 2011)

Squinty said:


> How are your eggs traveling this year yommy?



really really good, 
perlite at a .08:1 ratio has worked the trick
Due 2-4 Jan so hopefully a wonderful new years then on an O/S holiday so i have a very good mate that will be taking care of my hatchos while im away.
I'll make sure he post pics or i'll get them and post them. Looking forward to seeing what pokes it's head out


----------



## Squinty (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome news. Did you end up with just the one clutch?


----------



## yommy (Dec 20, 2011)

yes red girl was i little to small this season though i did see hook ups. Shes feeding really well so next season is looking good for her. will keep you guys updated


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 23, 2011)

Quick question.. are Sandfire Womas from the 80 Mile Beach locale?.. Mine looks pretty similar to those sandfire womas posted before, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Squinty (Dec 23, 2011)

Look on google maps


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Could of just told him squiintyyy, Yes sandfire is 80 mile beach


----------



## Squinty (Dec 23, 2011)

80km apart. So depends on how locale specific you want to get. 

My WA sandfire womas are not from 80mile beach. Lol


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

there u go


----------



## aspidito (Dec 23, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Just upgraded my Uluru pair, Giggle and Squiggle, to bigger enclosures and got a few shots. First five are of the female, last three the male.



Hi Elaine, they are looking great & new homes for Christmas too......
I gave the Uluru's a rest this year but have some huge SA eggs due to hatch soon that should be interesting, they are from a first time pairing of very light & heavily mottled parents.
regards, Paul


----------



## Jarden (Dec 24, 2011)

couple pics hes due to shed soon


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 24, 2011)

aspidito said:


> Hi Elaine, they are looking great & new homes for Christmas too......
> I gave the Uluru's a rest this year but have some huge SA eggs due to hatch soon that should be interesting, they are from a first time pairing of very light & heavily mottled parents.
> regards, Paul


Thanks Paul, they have grown heaps. The girl had her first go at thinking I was food the other day but the boy I got from you has never even looked like biting me.


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2011)

Jarden nice looking woma, The SA's are an over looked locale there are some stunning examples out there.....


----------



## Jarden (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah hes turning out quite nice


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2011)

love the blueish/ silver SA ones


----------



## Jarden (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah hoping to breed him next year


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Dec 28, 2011)

*My RHD Woma*

My RHD Woma


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2011)

some crack'n womas peeps. Should have some hatchie pics within the week


----------



## Tristis (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> My RHD Woma



very nice


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes she is looking great! Thanks Tristis


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

A couple of one my holdbacks from last year. This one is a bit of a nutter when it comes to food - he will bite anything that moves and even some stuff that doesnt such as the edge of the tub, newspaper, water bowl and the other day he bit his own tail and proceeded to try an constrict himself for a while until he realised that it wasnt going to work. Gotta love womas!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave !! hes awesome what locale is he ? RHD ?


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Jarden, he's a tanami from this pair (this pic is a bit old but both adults look pretty much the same still).


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 29, 2011)

Squinty
Eighty mile beach is not necessarily 80 miles from Sandfire. It is just a beach that is called eighty mile beach but stretches right past and beyond the so called Sandfire area.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

They're nice dave


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep...My female topaz is an absolute horse.
Already longer than my arm and as thick as my wrist at her thickest.

I fed her the other day and she hit the rat so hard it swung like a pendulum and while she managed to grab the rats leg the momentum of her strike had her actually striking her own coils.
So picture this...she has the rats leg in her mouth along with a mouthful of her own side.
There is so way she is letting go of herself because that would mean letting go of the rat.
She's coiling and thrashing.
*sigh*
I had to reach in, pull her out of her enclosure, pry her mouth open and pull her teeth out of her own skin and re-offer the rat she was so desperate for.
She finished it and still came at me like a freight train with her mouth open.

Still she's my favorite python even if she is freakin' nuts.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

haha my boy is so gentle with his food he will slowly come up to the rat give it a nudge then slowly open his mouth over the face and just hang on to it i have to pull on the rat to get him to coil up over it haha


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 29, 2011)

My male Topaz Ten is a bit like that..Ten is a bit damned slow. I worry about him. Most def. my special needs baby who takes forever to think about accepting his food items and then eats the darn things backwards (tail first).

Hard to believe both the male and female came from the same clutch.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

haha oh my SA knows when its food he doesn't muck around to get out and grab it hes just so gentle haha and takes him all of 5 mins to get it down the hatch


----------



## Squinty (Dec 30, 2011)

All of mine ar freaks at food time with most tail wiggling and head bobbing as soon as I open the enclosure.


----------



## yommy (Dec 30, 2011)

hey guys and girls the eggs are sinking and looking at hatching soon.
Candled a few, really strong viens and some strong banding (as you can see in 2 of the pics) 

Really looking forward to these guys poking their heads out


----------



## Jarden (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are some cool pics yommy ! Never seen eggs being candled and the bands on the 4th pic is nice


----------



## yommy (Dec 30, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Those are some cool pics yommy ! Never seen eggs being candled and the bands on the 4th pic is nice



If you look closely 1st one is stripey too


----------



## deebo (Dec 30, 2011)

Good luck with them yommy. Looks promising so far!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 30, 2011)

yommy said:


> If you look closely 1st one is stripey too





Oh i see


----------



## yommy (Dec 30, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Good luck with them yommy. Looks promising so far!



don't jinx it now Dave 

With eggs as well veined as these and seeing wigglers when candled to move from the light all is well on track for 11 little heads to poke out, maybe more if theres any twins  

now that would be cool !!!!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 30, 2011)

that would be cool yommy  Know what would be cooler when they hatch you send some down my way haha. my SA boy in shed atm i will update some pics in the next couple of days after his shed


----------



## yommy (Dec 30, 2011)

i'l be hanging onto to them all for a minimum of 6 months to see how they colour up then 'you can't keep em all'

looking forward to seeing pics of your boy........


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 30, 2011)

Remember me yommy, I've been patiently waiting, another 6 month wont hurt.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Remember me yommy, I've been patiently waiting, another 6 month wont hurt.




Im sure they will be worth the wait


----------



## yommy (Dec 31, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Im sure they will be worth the wait





KaotikJezta said:


> Remember me yommy, I've been patiently waiting, another 6 month wont hurt.



With parents like these i am sure it will be worth it  and an example of one of last years efforts. Should be some really nice stuff. 

I'll keep you all updated 

I am going to be O/S for some of that period, hence the time frame, but don't worry they 'the hatchies' will be in good hands whilst i'm away


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd love to get more Woma's, Yommy, esp. yours, but I have to get my amendment done to my Rec. Rep license before that can happen.
Hell, I'd need to get it done before I even think of putting my pair of topaz together next breeding season.


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2011)

I love hatchy boodaries, they all look great with their dark bands and good contrast. I'm just focusing on my RHDs at the moment and all RHDs look crap as hatchies imo.
Great work yommy!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

Not some of the rp rhds I've seen they're crackers


----------



## yommy (Dec 31, 2011)

-Katana- said:


> I'd love to get more Woma's, Yommy, esp. yours, but I have to get my amendment done to my Rec. Rep license before that can happen.
> Hell, I'd need to get it done before I even think of putting my pair of topaz together next breeding season.



Simple procedure just cost more $$$$ which is crazy but thats the system. And especially if your going to put the topaz together (there would be an extra 8-12 to add to your books) 
At least you have time to save for the boodaries 

Good project there Jason after the pilbara womas the RHD are No 2 on my favourites list.

Have a great new years everyone great things for 2012 i reckon


----------



## Squinty (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's some updated photos of a few of this years hatchlings. These are from one of the WA Sandfire pairs. 



























Unfortuneately my favorite is in shed at the moment.


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a before and after pic of my guy. 

He hatched Christmas day last year. 

The first pic was taken this year mid April and the second pic was taken today


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

SA shed today so got him out for a couple quick pics before i head out to dinner sorry bout the pics taken off my phone . A pic of when he was in shed and now new skin , The lighting wasn't the greatest as it was sunset haha but you can kinda see his color and pattern  Enjoy 

Ohhh and sorry for the upside down one haha won't let me rotate for some reason .


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats a crackin SA Jarden.....

Here is my other holdback tanami from last season. I like the soort of spotty pattern it has in a few places.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jarden (Jan 1, 2012)

Hes very nice dave ! Wicked pattern on him


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2012)

Jarden said:


> Not some of the rp rhds I've seen they're crackers



It's just my personal opinion. I just like the bold pattern and contrast of the boodaries straight out of the egg.
Here's one of my adult pairs, I think they would be regarded good looking RHD's by most peoples standards, however as hatchies in my opinion they look crap. I hatched out a male last season that will look much better than these guys but I think he looks crap currently, I just have to be patient and wait for him to color up. sorry about the male pic being so crap


----------



## yommy (Jan 1, 2012)

Jason talk about solid banding these are very nice. Would be happy with those in my collection 

Looking the goods there squinty


----------



## Bloomster (Jan 3, 2012)

Well my sandfires have hatched!!



















































These photos are taken over a few days, from start of hatching to when i moved some to their containers... out of 7 eggs, only 6 were viable, of those 6 eggs, 4 have come out, the other 2 have pipped but still in the eggs.. so of 6 viable eggs, 100percent hatch rate... WOO HOO weights of hatchlings range from 31.0 to 32.1g so far.
Thankyou all


----------



## Jason (Jan 3, 2012)

fantastic mate, big congrats!


----------



## No-two (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## yommy (Jan 3, 2012)

great variation in that clutch, awesome stuff..........


----------



## Squinty (Jan 3, 2012)

My favorite finally shed





Photos don't do it justice of how dark it really is.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

Love that white colour, just saw the other thread on variations, and that white WA woma is a stunner!

Keep up the good work No-two!


----------



## Squinty (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't you love it when you cop a bite and the next day the bite mark is itchy and you pull two teeth out your arm. Lol


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 7, 2012)

I got nailed once by my large female, yep you guessed it she was hungry and had been making rat-a-tat-tat noises on her tub - for the first time - and one of the teeth went right in, had to boil a stitching needle, wait for it to cool, then dig in and prise the tooth out. Didn't feel nice, but there was plenty of betadine on it.

Now I know every time I hear that tapping sound she is hungry and a rat comes out of the freezer and sits on the bench for a few hours, then pull the tub out and in it goes, a few seconds later she's wrapped tightly around it like a rubber band.


----------



## Squinty (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm usually pretty good at dodging getting bitten cause once you pick them up they realize there is no food on offer and handle awesome. But I just picked up one of my females and she latched onto my wrist. Lol. Took forever to get her off. Had to run her under the water in the shower. Lol. 

All of mine have crazy feeding responses. They all launch and coil hard.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 7, 2012)

Squinty said:


> All of mine have crazy feeding responses. They all launch and coil hard.



That's how womas should be. Food crazy. Any of the womas I intend to breed (and sell offspring) will be food crazy. If some are difficult feeders they won't be used in my breeding program and if they are they will be selected for their enthusiasm for food - to me that is the key indicator of the health of a snake. If a snake is easily stressed, goes off their food, it is not a healthy animal, of course that is my opinion but I'll bet Brisbane to a brick that my views on this have their basis well founded in science.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 7, 2012)

Pic from tonight having a snack , He doesn't strike very hard and he doesn't coil but he NEVER refuses feed hes just gentle


----------



## Saiyaness (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, mines the same. He's SUPER inquisitive ALL THE TIME, gorgeous to handle, never refuses a meal but never goes psycho and tries to eat me instead of the food. He's only a year old though. We'll see what happens as he matures. XD


----------



## Jarden (Jan 7, 2012)

Some seem to get dumber with age .


----------



## Squinty (Jan 8, 2012)

I think they get better with age. My 14yo male WA Sandfire is the best handler.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 8, 2012)

My RHD clutch hatched last week. Im loving the stripes.


----------



## yommy (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like it is a good time of year for every body. 

My boodaries are starting to emerge, all wiggling in the egg 

Looking good so far


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking good Yommy, some killer banding there already.


----------



## Squinty (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome yommy. Can't wait to see what pops out! 

One of my rhd females shed today so I took a couple of quick pics with my iPhone.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 8, 2012)

RHDs are by far one of my favorite locale , Any one got some crackers let me know TYVM


----------



## yommy (Jan 8, 2012)

looking the goods there squinty

6 out and in their boxes with plenty of attitude and 5 in the eggs absorbing the last of their fluids. All really clean and dark banded. Unfortuneatly no Albino Woma 

Cant wait for 1st sheds to see truer colouration 

Few pics to wet ya taste buds.... This years sales pitch -RHD next best thing to Boodaries lol......


----------



## SYNeR (Jan 8, 2012)

So I get a Stimson Python who thinks he's a Jungle, a Jungle who is well, a Jungle.. and now a Woma Python who thinks she's a Jungle Python..
I put her into a new 120x60x50 enclosure a couple of days ago.. It's still extremely bare with no climbing branches or anything of the sort.
I just walked in to this.. Time to fix the cabling to the roof..

View attachment 232948


----------



## Jarden (Jan 8, 2012)

haha im soon to have atleast a pair of every locale of woma and some cracker jungles , Thats all im focused on for this year  they're nice yommy love the banding

Link didn't work mate


----------



## yommy (Jan 8, 2012)

Jarden said:


> haha im soon to have atleast a pair of every locale of woma and some cracker jungles , Thats all im focused on for this year  they're nice yommy love the banding



yes i've downsized and got rid of all the antaresia and a few other stuff to concerntrating only on 3 species which are amazing in their own rights that i want to develop 

Woma's, RSP and my albino darwins projects are looking good for the future.

Here's the remaining slow coats just taking in the world  

These will be the last pics until they've had a shed or 2 and established food wise.

Enjoy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, oh, oh, I want number 5 and number 3, oh, I am hopping about here.


----------



## deebo (Jan 8, 2012)

i like that last hatchy that is fully out yommy - looks nice and dark. Well done mate!


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2012)

my condolences for no albinos yommy  looking great mate... 
In regards to RHDs, you need to get yourself a pair, then you'll see what the fuss is all about


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> my condolences for no albinos yommy  looking great mate...
> In regards to RHDs, you need to get yourself a pair, then you'll see what the fuss is all about



Yes i was most upset no albys were there  my ultimate morph. You hear the whispers but if it was true i'd mortgage the house for one 

Don't worry about the RHD's one of my best mates have an absolute cracking pair and one of the best examples in my eyes that should be good for next season.
We are doing a pick of the clutch deal  i'm the type of person that will wait for what i think is the right example of what i like and that pair should throw some nice babys.
So i will join the RHD club soon


----------



## Jarden (Jan 9, 2012)

I want some >,< haha and i agree with dave the last one out of egg is a cracker


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 11, 2012)

*Our first snake "Angel"*


"Angel", our first snake.
This is the best picture I could get, she wouldn't stay still. I'll try again soon. She is a Tanami Woma yearling and we have had her for 10 days. She seems to have settled very well. Very easy to handle, not jumpy. Had her first feed of 2 little fuzzy rats, she didn't strike so we left them in with her and she gave them a few prods then ate them both bum first!
I think she may be a bit underweight, she seems skinny for her length (approx 50cm) I have not weighed her yet though. She also seems a bit loose skinned and had shed the day before we got her so not due for a while. Anyone got any advise to feed her up? is it ok to feed her more often than weekly, as long as she has pooped? 

Cheers!


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2012)

yommy said:


> This years sales pitch -RHD next best thing to Boodaries lol......



RHD hatchies have nothing on Boodarie hatchies!  BUT, after about 3 sheds the RHD transform into something pretty special


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2012)

Topaz Pair


----------



## Squinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Oops. I wasn't meant to buy anymore this year......


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2012)

stunning vixen


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 12, 2012)

tarzans_girl said:


> View attachment 233461
> "Angel", our first snake.
> This is the best picture I could get, she wouldn't stay still. I'll try again soon. She is a Tanami Woma yearling and we have had her for 10 days. She seems to have settled very well. Very easy to handle, not jumpy. Had her first feed of 2 little fuzzy rats, she didn't strike so we left them in with her and she gave them a few prods then ate them both bum first!
> I think she may be a bit underweight, she seems skinny for her length (approx 50cm) I have not weighed her yet though. She also seems a bit loose skinned and had shed the day before we got her so not due for a while. Anyone got any advise to feed her up? is it ok to feed her more often than weekly, as long as she has pooped?
> ...



I think you'll be surprised how quickly she'll put on weight and size, especially if you're feeding 2 fuzzies at a time. I wouldn't think you'd need to feed more than once a week. Although this is just my personal (rather limited) experience, doe anyone else have any other thoughts?
Lovely snake, by the way.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't feed any of mine more than once a week and now they are older I am in the process of reducing them to once a fortnight. Mine went from your size to about a metre in one year, in fact probably over a metre, haven't measured them for a while. Plus, I was only feeding one fuzzy at a time at that size, so I wouldn't worry too much about her size.


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Topaz Pair



very nice vixen!


----------



## Squinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Couple of crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you kaotikjezta and blackstik. That puts me more at ease 
I have weighed and measured her today. She is longer than I thought at 69cm and weighs 118g. She is due for a feed tomorrow and I'll continue with 2 fuzzies weekly for now unless anyone can tell me if her weight is low for her length?


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 13, 2012)

My little guy is 89 cm and around 200gm so youd be around the mark, having just had his first birthday (hatchday??!) on the 4th on Jan. They are a pretty slender snake as well so don't be too worried.


----------



## traceylee (Jan 13, 2012)

My baby


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice squinty!


----------



## chondro09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice snakes everyone. Here is my boodarie pair, you may remember this pair Jason, unsucessful last season i think she may of been a little young but fingers crossed for this year. Father over daughter should produce some crakers


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2012)

chondro09 said:


> Nice snakes everyone. Here is my boodarie pair, you may remember this pair Jason, unsucessful last season i think she may of been a little young but fingers crossed for this year. Father over daughter should produce some crakers



Yer mate, the stripes. You can do better than that pic! those don't do them justice at all. I'll see if I can dig up some pics of them.


----------



## yommy (Jan 14, 2012)

good to see some more boodaries out there


----------



## chondro09 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ha.ha yeah i no just a quick phone shot between cleans when my wife comes home with my camera i'll take a better one for you. lol


----------



## aspidito (Jan 15, 2012)

*SA Womas*

Here is an update of my holdback SA female from last year, I have been trying to produce a very busy pattern & I think this one is the best yet............


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorgeous animal there aspidito.


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow almost like a granite morph.
Looks cool!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyaness (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my Tanami, Jake!!! He's a yearling. Has him since he was about 6 weeks old. XD He's gorgeous, amusing, personable, inquisitive - all the reasons I went for the Woma. Couldn't recommend a better snake! I'm still waiting for him to go Mr Hyde on me at feed-time but it hasn't happened yet! Plenty of growing to do though....


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jan 17, 2012)

my new woma that i got two days ago. she is 2 years old and is a tanami local.


----------



## DanNG (Jan 24, 2012)

My woma girl is now a yearling.. and 650grams -


----------



## traceylee (Jan 24, 2012)

They are all so beautiful! I want to look at getting another soon.

My number one girl..


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 24, 2012)

Just picked up my brand new SR WA woma female from Brissy airport.Meet 'Kate'.


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2012)

looks nice dan - is she easy to handle now?


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice shots Dan.
Can't see the attchement Deadpan.


----------



## DanNG (Jan 24, 2012)

She is a peach now Dave


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 24, 2012)

Angel moved into her big enclosure 2 days ago and has been having a ball investigating. Here's her latest game...

She needed help getting back down.

Think she may be trying to pick the lock


----------



## aspidito (Jan 29, 2012)

*SA woma hatchies*

A couple of pics of a fresh clutch of SA's, 10 out of 9 eggs & all the size of BHP's.........


----------



## Jarden (Jan 30, 2012)

Good stuff  Pics of parents ?


----------



## yommy (Jan 30, 2012)

top little clutch there Aspidito........


----------



## Squinty (Jan 30, 2012)

They look huge? What weights?


----------



## deebo (Jan 31, 2012)

how are your hatchys coming along brett????


----------



## yommy (Jan 31, 2012)

good Dave will post pics once all are established.......

Watch this space


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 2, 2012)

A couple of pics of some I'm holding on to this year:


----------



## Squinty (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice bright cream saddles there Sara!


----------



## DanNG (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow.. the first one almost has pins.. very nice, my little girl upsized to a sub-adult rat.. shucks... she's growing up


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 2, 2012)

spectacular stuff!


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2012)

All 11 of the boodarie hatchies are progressing nicely and they had there 1st official photo shoot. 
They were more interest in threat displays than the actual photo as baby woma are. 
All cleanly banded, some thick, some thin. going to be a few really yellow ones too.
Few keepers in there  

I'll post them in batches over the next few days when i can............ 1st lot.......


----------



## Nadzzz (Feb 7, 2012)

very nice yommy love the clean banding!


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 7, 2012)

hot snakes!!!!!!
I need more room ......


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2012)

Cheers Nadzzz & grogshla the best are yet to come  

Though the Boodaries are all really cleanly banded.......... plus they will change with each shed so looking forward to their progression........


----------



## deebo (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one brett! Keep the pics coming mate......very jealous.


----------



## yommy (Feb 7, 2012)

David Evans said:


> Nice one brett! Keep the pics coming mate......very jealous.



Dave if you want a sneek peek you know where to look. Check out 8-11. The others will have to wait


----------



## deebo (Feb 7, 2012)

wow........that just made it worse!


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 8, 2012)

My little guy, Ollie. He is just over 13 months old and is about 90-100cm long. He had just shed so I thought I'd take a pic or two. Although its just with my iPhone camera, so it's not a great shot. He's not that yellow in real life but he still looks pretty cool. He is as placid as they come, I couldn't have asked for a better first snake. He has even made a few of my 'ohmygoditsasnakequickkillit' friends reconsider their stance!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> A couple of pics of some I'm holding on to this year:



that first ones a cracker sara. what locality are they?


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, the parents are SR Tanamis. She's definitely pick of the clutch, there's a photo of her straight out of the egg on pg73.


----------



## yommy (Feb 8, 2012)

Crack'n animals Blackstik and Sara.

Here animals 4-6 for todays installment. 
They are all really nice though theres some really nice ones to come.
See if you can pic the holdbacks once all 11 are up


----------



## Squinty (Feb 8, 2012)

Killer banding on that 4th one there yommy!


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2012)

ok 2nd last installment 7-9.
See what you reckon.............


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 9, 2012)

OHHHHH! Lucky Number 7!

Just stunning!


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 9, 2012)

Number 8! If not it can come live with me 
Gorgeous hatchies Yommy.


----------



## ad (Feb 9, 2012)

That no 8 is a screamer Yommy

Here is my female WA Rippon Island,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2012)

talk about screamers that 'eye patchless' Rippon Island woma. Can WA's get any better.
Gee there is some awesome womas for all locale getting about these days.

Still have 2 nice ones to come


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 11, 2012)

*My Woma*

View attachment 237994


My Woma


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 12, 2012)

My NT woma, as yet un-named


----------



## yommy (Feb 13, 2012)

nice animals there.

My adult trio are named Marikai, Zingara and Kuniya (Aboriginal for woma and creator of uluru)
Commonly known as Chocolate boy, Yellow girl and Red girl. Pick a name for something that interest you, when you know you'll know. 
Elfvin names are cool too. depends what your into i guess. 

Here's the last installment of the clutch of 2011/2012. 11 healthy nice and clean stripped babies 
A few holdbacks there.............


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Lovethat 2nd one Yommy! My daughter appears to have named our guy "Worm"!!! LOL, She woke up this morning and asked where her Worm was. I had no idea what she was talking about until she dragged me to the lounge room and said look- theres Worm, so i thnk that may stick.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol! I love the names that little kids come up with. They are always so literal. Like snowy or blackie. Worm is gorgeous btw!


----------



## SYNeR (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 238467


Here's a pic of my 1 year old (would have to pull out her papers to confirm that) Snake Ranch WA Woma Python.
Apart from some Baytril scarring she seems happy and healthy. She's still a bit funny with sudden movements
and will curl up and try to look all scary, but it's actually quite cute.

To be quite honest, it's a phase I don't want her to grow out of. It's actually quite pretty the way they zig-zag
and the pattern their bands make..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

Syner your attachment doesnt work!


----------



## Squinty (Feb 14, 2012)

Yommy. That no11 hatchie is a screamer.


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 238503

one of new ones


----------



## yommy (Feb 15, 2012)

Squinty said:


> Yommy. That no11 hatchie is a screamer.



There are quite a few screamers there can't really say there's an ugly one amongst them 

Time will tell. i'll be holding all back until atleast the 6 month mark as a minimum to see how they start to colour. Should be some nice juvi to yearlings available.

Can't hang onto them all


----------



## Defective (Feb 15, 2012)

i've just put on layby a NT Woma, 4yrs old and so placid you can cradle him like a baby....i'm calling him Dexter or Hank..this is him


----------



## Bryce (Feb 16, 2012)

This little girl i bred is showing an awesome stripe, anyone else have any striped?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 16, 2012)

She looks awesome!!!


----------



## yommy (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice Bryce. Are you holding this no back. Interesting to see her as a yearling, one really nice animal.........


----------



## Jason (Feb 17, 2012)

Bryce said:


> This little girl i bred is showing an awesome stripe, anyone else have any striped?
> View attachment 238803



I need to get more pics. Here's one of my older pairs. I still haven't photographed last seasons hold back, makes these guys look pretty ordinary though!


----------



## dadaman (Feb 17, 2012)

Bryce said:


> This little girl i bred is showing an awesome stripe, anyone else have any striped?
> View attachment 238803



I got one this year almost exactly the same as this one with the stripe down the back. I am only holding 1 out of the 5 back because I have to fund my GTP project some way.


----------



## yommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Jason said:


> I need to get more pics. Here's one of my older pairs. I still haven't photographed last seasons hold back, makes these guys look pretty ordinary though!



if those guys look pretty ordinary, get crack'n with that camera as those adults aren't shabby at all.

Any impressive hatchy holdback pic from the season just gone?.......... anyone...


----------



## Bryce (Feb 19, 2012)

yommy said:


> Nice Bryce. Are you holding this no back. Interesting to see her as a yearling, one really nice animal.........



Hey Yommy, yeah mate i'm holding onto this one, another female and a male that all have stripes. The other female has some awesome bright colours. Will get pics of the other 2 and post up tonight.


----------



## yommy (Feb 19, 2012)

sounds good, looks like i might need to get some RHD for my collection  there are some nice examples out there


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 19, 2012)

For those that like stripes


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> For those that like stripes
> View attachment 239169


Woah.


----------



## yommy (Feb 20, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> For those that like stripes
> View attachment 239169



Another Pilbara special there Dave  

Is it w/c or captive?? If you ever want to part with him pm me


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 20, 2012)

That animal is Tops Dave. Killer.

D


----------



## Bryce (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is the other female,


----------



## Chanzey (Feb 20, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> For those that like stripes
> View attachment 239169



Wow he's funky.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 20, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> For those that like stripes
> View attachment 239169



He is gorgeous!!!! he has a love heart on his side too!


----------



## JonFloyd (Feb 21, 2012)

It's been awhile since I last visited this forum. Here are a few of mine from across the pond........!

View attachment 239620

View attachment 239621

View attachment 239622

View attachment 239623

View attachment 239624


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 239710


----------



## yommy (Feb 21, 2012)

i cant seem to see those last two posts attachments


----------



## JonFloyd (Feb 22, 2012)

Lets try again! Sorry about that......


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 22, 2012)

This little girl was one of two of the hatchies produced by the "snake" woma female.
She was in the scales & tales magazine cover a while back.
she is the best natured snake ive owned


----------



## Danster (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all, this is my long awaited Tennant creek Woma, bred by the_brad from APS. I can already see why all u guys love these so much, only had him 2 days and he is my favourite already!! And my son, who is a little nervous about pythons (he is a lizard man lol) took straight to him. Great snake to introduce people to pythons; soooooo friendly and inquisitive!!


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 22, 2012)

cools2036 said:


> This little girl was one of two of the hatchies produced by the "snake" woma female.


sorry whos the "snake" is he a breeder from here


----------



## yommy (Feb 23, 2012)

@JonFloyd. some stunning examples there with great contrast within your group.


----------



## deebo (Feb 23, 2012)

my holdback pair from last year just shed over the last few days - they are growing well so should be good to go next year well and truly.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 23, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> sorry whos the "snake" is he a breeder from here



"snake" was what was written in the mothers stripes, as stated she was on the scales and tales magazine cover.
cheers


----------



## yommy (Feb 23, 2012)

David Evans said:


> my holdback pair from last year just shed over the last few days - they are growing well so should be good to go next year well and truly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Are these your tanami's Dave? I can see why you held them back. Love the strong solid banding. Thinking about resting Yellow girl this coming season and putting all my woma effort into red girl and a clutch from her. She's eating like a pig and putting on really good condition. Good times all round


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 24, 2012)

My new, very rare Woma/GTP Hybrid:



Always better when the pics actually work...


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 24, 2012)

Invalid Attachments


----------



## Morbid (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 240174


My Male Woma About 9 Months Ago.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 27, 2012)

My very first woma. 
Picked her up today.
She is just over a month old. She is a Topaz Woma.





Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Niall (Feb 28, 2012)

Took this photo tonight for an email, thought I might share it with you all.


----------



## ramrod1234x (Feb 28, 2012)

Talyn. My baby boy from Snake Ranch this year. He was the last one they had!


----------



## yommy (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunning animal Niall nice head markings.........


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 28, 2012)

I chose this one for its unusual markings


----------



## Blackstik (Feb 28, 2012)

Bandit05 said:


> View attachment 240633
> View attachment 240632
> I chose this one for its unusual markings



Deb, is that one of Paul's?


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 28, 2012)

ramrod1234x said:


> View attachment 240628
> View attachment 240629
> 
> 
> Talyn. My baby boy from Snake Ranch this year. He was the last one they had!


hey nice woma if hes one of snakeranch tanamis i have his brother from this year cant believe i was second on the list


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Feb 28, 2012)

one of our womas View attachment 240643


----------



## ramrod1234x (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah, not the Tanami, he's one of the Sandfire Womas. though he does kinda look like a Tanami though!


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 28, 2012)

My two Woma's came from two different Pauls but I know which one your refering to Blackstik and yes it is one of his


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 28, 2012)

ramrod1234x said:


> Nah, not the Tanami, he's one of the Sandfire Womas. though he does kinda look like a Tanami though!


oh i don't really know much about how to pick the different localities yet heres my boy he was one of the 2 tanamis that snakeranch hatched out this year i was lucky number 2 in line stoked i got him


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is another picture of my female topaz woma 






Cheers
Kyle


----------



## ramrod1234x (Feb 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> oh i don't really know much about how to pick the different localities yet heres my boy he was one of the 2 tanamis that snakeranch hatched out this year i was lucky number 2 in line stoked i got him



ohhh i love his sharp dark markings on his back!


----------



## deebo (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Brett,

These are from my tanami pair and are coming along nicely. I should have the same pair together again this year too. 

How are the boodarie hatchies coming along???

Cheers
Dave


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2012)

tracking along nicely, all eating and growing like worms


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2012)

our 4yr old woma Soran . Second pic my 6 yr old holding him


----------



## yommy (Mar 4, 2012)

cool pic's samee my little ones love my woma's more than any other in the collection


----------



## tarzans_girl (Mar 5, 2012)

My little Tanami girl shed on friday and seems to have grown so much since we got her on the 1st Jan.






She christened the couch too just as I said to my son "watch out for signs of pooping"! She wasn't too happy with me trying to catch it or move her when she was going!


----------



## leamos (Mar 16, 2012)

This is new 8 mth Tanami


----------



## Squinty (Mar 17, 2012)

leamos said:


> This is new 8 mth Tanami



8 month? What was the hatch date? Cause 8 months ago it was July and that's right in the breeding season. I thought September/October was early for eggs to hatch.


----------



## leamos (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah it hatched mid July here's a thread the breeder, Sweetangel posted when they hatched - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/early-baby-womas-first-baby-166051/


----------



## yommy (Mar 17, 2012)

I think this one might a Keeper?


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 17, 2012)

leamos said:


> Yeah it hatched mid July here's a thread the breeder, Sweetangel posted when they hatched - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/early-baby-womas-first-baby-166051/



I must say that is a very nice Tanami! Very RHD-like rich colouring!



yommy said:


> I think this one might a Keeper?



I think so too...killer banding and very nice contrast! Is that a Boodarie?


----------



## leamos (Mar 17, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> I must say that is a very nice Tanami! Very RHD-like rich colouring!



Thanks Ben, don't specifically know its locale within the Tanami area, I know its parents are were bred by Snake ranch and Daniel Garcia, both have great terracotta orange colour and only 5ft long if that, lovely looking snakes


----------



## yommy (Mar 17, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> I think so too...killer banding and very nice contrast! Is that a Boodarie?



yes it is - the whole clutch is pretty much similar and cleanly banded, something about this one that caught my eye.

.


----------



## yommy (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are three more showing some variation within the clutch. 

one pic shows the clean banding then breaking into swiggles for the last 3rd. An example of reduced eye markings which the black will fade out to and all orange head as adults and the tradtional look. I love the subtle difference within the clutch.

With this line i want to develop limited 'eye brows' or puppy dog eyes as my daughter refers to them. 
Similar to the pics of my adult females with solid orange/yellow heads with little to no black at all.
So far the clutch seems to have a 50:50 split for that so good time ahead.


----------



## deebo (Mar 21, 2012)

very nice yommy.....hopefully ill get some this year! 3.5yrs old and the big girl would be just over 2kg i would say and the smaller girl would be about 1.5kg. Hopefully the boy knows what he is doing this year.


----------



## yommy (Mar 21, 2012)

David Evans said:


> very nice yommy.....hopefully ill get some this year! 3.5yrs old and the big girl would be just over 2kg i would say and the smaller girl would be about 1.5kg. Hopefully the boy knows what he is doing this year.



I think your in with a very good shot. My girl went at that time too. I think with the boodaries giving an extra year is benifitial. By waiting until the 3 and 1/2 year mark. i've got 11 eggs per season. Your girl seems spot on for sized and wieght. 

I will be resting yellow girl this season i think and having a red hot go will 'RED' girl to see what she can produce.............

It will also be my 1st attempt with the RSP this season too. hopefully i have success like you did last season.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 22, 2012)

Some stunners there yommy. must be hard trying to work out which ones to part with...


----------



## yommy (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it will be, but i'll be only holding back a pair at this stage. Unfortuneatly you cant keep them all 

I'm current O/S with work so my best mate is taking care of them in my absence and updating me with pic's. 
I'll be home next month. So sexing and making holdback choices then  

Though i'll be hanging onto all for at least another 6 months. As they change with each shed in that 1st year. 
So there will be some really nice estabilshed Pilbara 'Boodaries' hatchies sexed, which you don't see alot offered i've noticed. I'll let people know in advance before i offer them up if anyone is interested in this locale.


----------



## Squinty (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is some happy snaps i took today

Holdback female WA Sandfire






Hatchie male RHD





2yo Female RHD


----------



## Samee (Mar 24, 2012)

Our boy Soran


----------



## yommy (Mar 24, 2012)

That WA animal there squinty has some potiental to go really yellow, would be good to see it at 12 months. crack'n RHD


----------



## Squinty (Mar 24, 2012)

The male I kept to go with that female is just as yellow but the banding isn't as dark brown. Looking forward to see this coming season efforts. Not long now till time to start cycling. Yay.


----------



## Boondocker (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, those two RHD's are stunners. Just beautiful!


----------



## yommy (Mar 25, 2012)

If you produced some nice hatchies this season that your proud of, post em up. Would love to see your efforts.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 25, 2012)

heres my tanami boy he shed again last night got to watch but didn't want to scare him with to many photos and a few from today


----------



## Squinty (Mar 25, 2012)

The rest are just standard WA Sandfire in colour. I had a high yellow female but a guy bought a trio and was way keen on her so i let her go as i am more interested in keeping the darker ones atm.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 25, 2012)

A couple sheds in and this female is holding on to her stripe very well!


----------



## yommy (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent efforts guys, that RHD Bryce has killer stripping


----------



## zulu (Mar 27, 2012)

Few pics of a large male,hes near 2 M ,lots of black above its eyes.


----------



## yommy (Mar 27, 2012)

they can have some striking colouration with their heads can't they, what locale zulu? nice animal.


----------



## richard08 (Mar 27, 2012)

View attachment 244584


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2012)

yommy said:


> they can have some striking colouration with their heads can't they, what locale zulu? nice animal.



Hi Yom,i was told WA,heres pick showing body,way bigger than the little sandire adults here.


----------



## Squinty (Mar 29, 2012)

zulu said:


> Hi Yom,i was told WA,heres pick showing body,way bigger than the little sandire adults here.



My big sandfire male is 1700mm long. 

Who bred your animals?


----------



## orientalis (Mar 29, 2012)

yommy said:


> I think your in with a very good shot. My girl went at that time too. I think with the boodaries giving an extra year is benifitial. By waiting until the 3 and 1/2 year mark. i've got 11 eggs per season. Your girl seems spot on for sized and wieght.
> 
> I will be resting yellow girl this season i think and having a red hot go will 'RED' girl to see what she can produce.............
> 
> It will also be my 1st attempt with the RSP this season too. hopefully i have success like you did last season.



Great to see other ethical keepers considering their animals AGE and maturity ASWELL as weight
In my experience with keeping woma's since 1986, always better to get bigger eggs and bigger offspring than go the season earlier and have smaller offsping and below average egg weight and tax the female's condition significantly.
I'm sure if you cool the RSP from around mid to late June Brett and begin introductions early to mid July, your animals will respond and you should easily obtain a clutch or two.........Good luck with it and let me know how you go.

Cheers


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2012)

You just got to appreciate fine looking woma's just love this species if you haven't already guess.

Cheers Mick, having the condition and age has defineatly helped. 11 eggs 2 seasons in a row from an animal that tops out at 1250 is impressive. I also believe resting and rotating females is benificial as well. Though she has fantastic condition on her Yellow girl will be rested this coming season for a job well done over the last 2 seasons. Time for Red girl to shine 

Keep the pics coming peeps never get tried of woma pics. Got to be some crack'n RHD getting around. End of the day, any woma is a good woma!

Though a clutch of RSP this season would be good, male is primed and good to go


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2012)

Squinty said:


> My big sandfire male is 1700mm long.
> 
> Who bred your animals?



Hi squinty,couple of sandires here originally from SR are 5 FT TL, dont know who originally bred the big ones with the black eyes.
I checked the scalation and the sandfires have a single loreal,the others have two large elongated loreals ,


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2012)

Some mighty fine examples there zulu. WA produces some stunning animals.
Love their heads and the reduced eye markings..... stunning


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2012)

yommy said:


> Some mighty fine examples there zulu. WA produces some stunning animals.
> Love their heads and the reduced eye markings..... stunning



I love all the aspidites yommy, so many good ones available now,the pics on this thread show outstanding examples!


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes there are some fantastic flavours to cater for everyone tatse buds  

i'd have 1 of every locality if the wife would approve of increasing the numbers ...lol 

But i have my pet projects im working on, with the boodaries being my main focus..........


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 2, 2012)

yommy said:


> If you produced some nice hatchies this season that your proud of, post em up. Would love to see your efforts.




I've got that thread on Morelia that you've already seen Gold womas

But shame on me, I guess I'll have to get busy and post some up here. I've got several clutches cooking 2012.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 2, 2012)

here are mine not sure of the local of my last one


----------



## reptalica (Apr 2, 2012)

If anyone manages to or have excess stock they are looking to part with could u please pm me as I am ready to start looking for one. Locale not too sure at the minute however I am partial to the darker banding....I guess that's Uluru locale?? I do like the Boodarie's as well. Would prefer a hatchi/juvi feeding well and placid temperament.

Thanks all.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> here are mine not sure of the local of my last one


that is a "wall" (woma x ball python) .....


----------



## yommy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll have Boodaries available in jun/jul. 6 months old fully established, when i'm back from O/S.
Once sex ratio's and holdbacks are establish i'll advertise what i am not keeping. 

Watch this space 

An oldy but a goldy pic of mum & dad


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> that is a "wall" (woma x ball python) .....


boma? lol



yommy said:


> I'll have Boodaries available in jun/jul. 6 months old fully established, when i'm back from O/S.
> Once sex ratio's and holdbacks are establish i'll advertise what i am not keeping.
> 
> Watch this space
> ...


The lighter one looks like a tanami x sa and the lower one looks like it is from central , but they are defiantly not the same local ..


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> boma? lol
> 
> 
> The lighter one looks like a tanami x sa and the lower one looks like it is from central , but they are defiantly not the same local ..



Well frozen mouse, hate to be the bearer of bad news but YOU know nothing about my animals or their locale or woma's in general from that statement.
My whole collection is based on locality specific animals. I suggest you go back to page 1 of this thread and follow their live from juvi's to present day.

But i'll give you a quick run down........

These are F1 captive bred 'Boodaries' from Pilbara Python and Trueblue. These were 1st released to the hobby and are GENUINE 100% pure WA animals!
The name comes from the Boodarie cattle station in the pilbara area of WA. I have 3 adult animals within my breeding trio that are yellow, red and chocolate in colouration but are all from the same area and sourced from the same breeder. Being offspring from W/C parentage i can guarantee my animals heritage. 
This is one of the attributes of this locale, and that is the variation you get from within that area.

So please do not make unsound and uneducated guesses OR statements on my animals locale, when you have no idea of they're background as it makes you look foolish.

I suggest you jump on the pilbara python website and have a look at what Dave has on offer and the for sale section, for the variation and educate yourself on your locales, you might even learn something new


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

My bad , they are just completely different colors drastic variation like that in same local animals is very strange .


yommy said:


> Well frozen mouse, hate to be the bearer of bad news but YOU know nothing about my animals or their locale or woma's in general from that statement.
> My whole collection is based on locality specific animals. I suggest you go back to page 1 of this thread and follow their live from juvi's to present day.
> 
> But i'll give you a quick run down........
> ...


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> My bad , they are just completely different colors drastic variation like that in same local animals is very strange .



Frozenmouse no problems, everyone is entitled to their opinions, right or wrong - but thats the problem with the internet once you click 'post / send' it's out there, for everyone's interpretation.

I've attached a picture of 'red girl' to show another variation in colour within their range. She is an actual W/C animal i got from trueblue. All are around 5 years old now and max out at around the 120-130cm mark another attribute of these WA animals, they're smaller size to other localities. 

Dont worry your not the 1st to be fooled by that male as he looks similar with his dark banding to an Uluru, though the Uluru are double that size. 
I am particular with this locale as it's the only one i want to specialise in, with the end goal to produce solid orange headed animals. The WA's tend to through 50:50 'eye patch to patchless animals.

My last reply was on the suggestion of cross breeding. These womas are as pure to locality as the day they hatched...............

Have a look at my woma album in my profile. Babies hatch extremely clean and change with every shed at the 12 month mark you get an idea of adult colouration. Joys of the potiential from W/C bloodlines.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey yommy. I was wondering if you could tell me how big the NT locale gets?

Thanks,

sarah


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 3, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> here are mine not sure of the local of my last one


show more pics of the last one please...


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 3, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> My bad , they are just completely different colors drastic variation like that in same local animals is very strange .


well i dont know to much about woma localities you should see the variation in the coastals in the coffs harbour area big differences some are a light brownish some kinda green others ive seen almost completely black with the creamy yellow markings so they can vary alot within the same locality, not really that strange imo


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

yommy said:


> Frozenmouse no problems, everyone is entitled to their opinions, right or wrong - but thats the problem with the internet once you click 'post / send' it's out there, for everyone's interpretation.
> 
> I've attached a picture of 'red girl' to show another variation in colour within their range. She is an actual W/C animal i got from trueblue. All are around 5 years old now and max out at around the 120-130cm mark another attribute of these WA animals, they're smaller size to other localities.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice one do you have a shot of the underside is it orange underneath ?



Tassie97 said:


> show more pics of the last one please...


The frankensnake is not mine i think it is in america somewhere you were right though it is a ball python x woma


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Hey yommy. I was wondering if you could tell me how big the NT locale gets?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> sarah



G'day Sarah. 

I only keep and specialise in the WA's now. But have seen plenty of the NT varieties, they can get to 5-6 foot easy. Though the SA animals are the largest of the australian woma's. Some current owners may be able to give you a more accurate size off their current animals.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

yommy said:


> G'day Sarah.
> 
> I only keep and specialise in the WA's now. But have seen plenty of the NT varieties, they can get to 5-6 foot easy. Though the SA animals are the largest of the australian woma's. Some current owners may be able to give you a more accurate size off their current animals.




Thanks Yommy... I have been told so many different things, i bought a 3ft enclosure for worm but then was told hed need at least a 6 ft... thanks heaps for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 3, 2012)

An NT Woma will be fine in a 4x2x2 enclosure. They usually max out around 4ft and some Uluru will reach 5ft but there is always exceptions.

My largest is just under 6ft and fits fine in a 4x2x2 but you can never go too big IMO. In a perfect world my enclosures would be 1500x900x450h but I would run out of room fast!


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2012)

Squinty i reckon your spot on with those demensions i am about to upgrade my woma caging 1200L & 400h for the Boodaries, 1500 they'd get lost in all the space . 
I have a specific design i mind and woma features with the heat box idea as only heat source. I've drawn it up just need a quality cage builder to interpret it 

Attached is a picture of the same pair as juvi's around 8-12 months old to present day as 5 year old adult. Shows they looked similar as hatchies except the male had broader stripes.

Also of red girl drapping her head over the male. to show the subtle difference where she went a solid red all over he goes from a light red colour near belly to the present deep rich colour.
The variation is what really appeals to me about this locale and hot animals produce hot offspring as i've proved for the last 2 season


----------



## dee4 (Apr 4, 2012)

A young couple of Ulurus getting it on..


----------



## ForgottenXo (Apr 4, 2012)

We only recently joined the woma club...we have a 13 month old little boy which is the cutest thing in the whole world and a MUCH loved animal to our collection. We will definately be looking at getting another one...when we find the room 

His name is Walter


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 4, 2012)

Some great pics.. I find it interesting how people are getting pics with their woma wrapped around their hand/arm.. Mine never does that.
She's too uncoordinated and not very familiar with climbing, which makes sense I suppose.


----------



## yommy (Apr 4, 2012)

dee4 said:


> View attachment 245851
> 
> 
> A young couple of Ulurus getting it on..



Are you sure there not Boodaries  only kidding.

Is this a recent introduction? i see a few on here starting intro's earlish this season............


----------



## dee4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Chucked them together yesterday. Mine normally turn off in the middle of March so it's fairly normal for us in Vic.


----------



## yommy (Apr 4, 2012)

Well your season looks to be off to a succesful start, all the best for this season. 

Love big dark bands on woma's, a very nice pair there Dee4


----------



## Squinty (Apr 4, 2012)

The two pairs I'm working with this year are currently in shed so once that's done with ill be pairing them up.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Yommy, we'll see how it pans out. Fingers crossed though, hope everyone has a successful year.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2012)

RHD Adult female


----------



## reptalica (Apr 4, 2012)

When do I put my order in for one of those josh?????


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 4, 2012)

reptalica said:


> When do I put my order in for one of those josh?????



LOL,
I wont be taking any official orders until I have hatched eggs , I can keep you updated on progress though if you like.


----------



## orientalis (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## yommy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are smok'n hot animals there Mick. Just goes to show hot parents make hot offspring.

That bottom right hatchie is a screamer!!!!!


----------



## orientalis (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## smithson (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow mick there the bomb there nice az!!!!


----------



## deebo (Apr 9, 2012)

very nice mick!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking awesome Mick!

I can never seem to catch their color as well as you do in the photos.


----------



## orientalis (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, they sure are.

Squinty, i use a cheap Nikon but take lotssssssss of pictures, from every angle - in all different lighting. Flash and macro on, zoom in and stay as still as possible......


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 10, 2012)

Great looking womas Mick looking forward to my 4 soon


----------



## yommy (Apr 10, 2012)

good to see some quality RHD pics in this thread, keep em coming................


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2012)

Couple of pics of new pair yommy,the one with the black eyes and nose shed and its a yellow green colour,the other one is the female and its been scoffing rats.
They read the paper after dinner and i find it amuses them.


----------



## yommy (Apr 10, 2012)

Some nice solid yellow in the neck area's there zulu. 
Yes mine love the newspaper too. 
I even supply them with a shredded paper box they love to frolic in


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeh they like the shredded paper yommy and they cant inhale it,the bhps here have a big box of paper shredded ile have to get the womas some also.


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 11, 2012)

orientalis said:


> Thanks guys, they sure are.
> 
> Squinty, i use a cheap Nikon but take lotssssssss of pictures, from every angle - in all different lighting. Flash and macro on, zoom in and stay as still as possible......



Some beauties there for sure! Very Nice!


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 11, 2012)

i would love to add a couple of pics of a nice male and female I have but I cannot for the life of me seem to get them up, can anyone host them on this thread for me please. Thanks for trying to post them newtolovingsnake but it would seem the photos are to 'large' to post on here:cry:.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi endeavour... You can email them to me if you want and ill pop them up, or try using the "go advanced" function and posting through there... Pm me if you need my email.


----------



## nasool (Apr 13, 2012)

Recent pic of our Yearling girl


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 13, 2012)

zulu said:


> Yeh they like the shredded paper yommy and they cant inhale it,the bhps here have a big box of paper shredded ile have to get the womas some also.




I keep my womas on shredded paper too. They do well on it for years now.


----------



## yommy (Apr 13, 2012)

Nasool what locale is your girl, got a topaz look to her. Yes looks like they're enjoying the burrowing around there boondocker, nice animals.


----------



## nasool (Apr 13, 2012)

She was just sold to me as a tanami Yommy but I'm pretty sure she is Topaz, still has a really orange belly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deebo (Apr 13, 2012)

Had these two together for about 30 mins while messing around in the snake room today. This guy didn't waste anytime!!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 13, 2012)

I like that patterning on the male David!


----------



## deebo (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks squinty. He looks a lot better after a shed. Has a nice busy pattern. 

Still going still, what a stud!


----------



## yommy (Apr 13, 2012)

early season for you Dave, well off to a good start at least. Hopefully a good result with your WA's too.


----------



## deebo (Apr 13, 2012)

hey brett, not really trying yet - just a bit of an introduction while cleaning some tubs etc and they were mating when i went back so decided to leave him in while he was at it. I wont really be pairing anything up properly until june but its still nice to know they are keen to get it on! Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for those WAs this year!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 13, 2012)

I put my WA's together tonight and they are spuring etc. I'll check tomorrow for any more action. 

Can I ask why you leave it so late David? I pair my animals up late April/ early may and get hatchies in October. Mind you. It is much cooler here so I can start now.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow - tonight I just gave my pair their last feed before cooling. Judging by those photos, they may be ready before I am! I wasn't going to put them together until May. They are only 18 months old, so probably a bit young. I will let them have a go, as they are adult size Boodaries. Do most people wait until 2 1/2?


----------



## Squinty (Apr 15, 2012)

Just because they are adult size at 18 months doesn't mean they are ready to breed....

What weight are they at?? IMO I would wait till 2.5 years personally. I know of someone who waits till 3.5yo...


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't weighed them lately, but they were just over a kg each in January at their last weigh in. I will get an accurate weight in a couple of weeks when they have passed the last couple of rats. I moved them to fortnightly feeds late last year, as they had grown so quickly and I didn't want them to get fat. They REALLY love their food. I have heard that the wild specimens will breed at about 500g, but then again, they may be a couple of years old at that point, as they are not getting regular rats like the captives. If not interested in each other or if the female doesn't ovulate, I won't be terribly disappointed. I just thought it worth a try. What breeding weight do you aim for with your WA females?


----------



## Squinty (Apr 15, 2012)

My wa female is 1600mm long and ATM 2.3kg. But. She is 8yo and pretty much all muscle but that is huge. I like my other females to be about 1.5kg minimum. But all muscle and no fat. 

What size rats do you feed? My 18month animals are about 800g and my 2.5yo rhd is 1200mm and 1.2kg. I would breed her this year but I'm going to move her on and concentrate on my other rhds. 

I know the boodaries are smaller and therefore would most likey go at a lower weight but breeding 18month womas isn't something I'd do. Instead of 4 eggs and small hatchlings plus a hard recovery for the female after laying to get back up to weight wouldn't you prefer to wait another year get 6-8 eggs with larger hatchies and have the female recover quicker? I am lead to believe breeding them young takes a lot out of the females hence why it's best to wait.


----------



## yommy (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree squinty.

I waited and bred my boodaries at 4 and 5 years and got 11 eggs each season though yellow girl is over 2kgs easy. red girl would be just on 2kg. i didn't think she was the right wieght last season being w/c and a tempermental feeder (doesn't like people watching her  ). 

She is my main effort this season........


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Squinty and Yommy. It is hard to find good advice for different woma locales and they vary so much in size across the species range! At the moment I feed medium rats, because I want them to have a lean meal and not get too fat. They would happily eat a something larger. The biggest rats I buy are size large because I prefer leaner prey with more muscle and bone ratio. Some XL rats are lean, but some are fatty. I don't breed my own - they stink and the dogs would go mental!


----------



## Squinty (Apr 16, 2012)

The largest I feed all my animals is 110 - 120g rats. My males are on a 2 - 3 weeks feeding and females 1 - 2 weeks depending on size and how close breeding season is.

Plus I may feed the females 2 at a time for a few feeds just after they lay and just before I start cycling them. I believe the leaner rats are better and your animals will still grow steadily.


----------



## yommy (Apr 16, 2012)

I think your both spot on with the smaller rat options, mine range from 150-250g rats. 
If i am going to breed, females are weekly, males fortnightly. if im not going to breed all 2-3 weeks between feeds. 
I also alternative week feed with 3 week old jap quails also. Being a reptile eater in the wild to many fatty food items are not good for them IMO.
That the reasoning behind smaller leaner prey items and birds to mix it up. I think the results speak for themselves


----------



## reptalica (Apr 16, 2012)

Yommy, squinty and pythonmum - is this rule of thumb for womas generally or when breeding season is approaching??? And the time between feeds???

Thanks folks :---)

Oh and is there a guide that I will be able to use for feeding purposes i.e. size of mice/rat ----> size of snake???


----------



## Squinty (Apr 16, 2012)

I only worked it out by experimenting and watching their weight. You don't want a woma to be round or plump in the tail unless they haven't pooped. If they start growing too fast or look plump back it off. It's not that hard. A healthy woma looks like an arched window. Flat and square on the bottom then straight up the sides with an arch on top.


----------



## yommy (Apr 16, 2012)

I think Squinty hit the nail on the head. There is no hard and fast rules..................


----------



## dee4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some good advice on feeding, it's hard to explain to people sometimes what sizes to use for their animals. 

Yommy, is that a typo or do you feed up to 250g?


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 17, 2012)

yommy said:


> I think your both spot on with the smaller rat options, mine range from 150-250g rats.
> If i am going to breed, females are weekly, males fortnightly. if im not going to breed all 2-3 weeks between feeds.
> I also alternative week feed with 3 week old jap quails also. Being a reptile eater in the wild to many fatty food items are not good for them IMO.
> That the reasoning behind smaller leaner prey items and birds to mix it up. I think the results speak for themselves




Now me, I feed large but infrequent meals. I never feed the fat retired breeder male rats, but I will feed large male adult rats before they start getting old and fat, and I'll feed retired female breeders. My female rat breeders rarely if ever get all fat and punched out; I suppose all that nursing keeps them from it. It's some of the males who stack it on with age.


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2012)

no i have fed 250g rats before but if i do i will give them a fortnight to digest or go off the body buldge/poo cycles


----------



## Squinty (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't seen any full hook ups yet but I can tell that they have been up to it while I havent been around. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2012)

Few updated pics of worm! Hes coming along beautifully.


----------



## Bryce (Apr 20, 2012)

I got my Female RHD back that i produced.


----------



## dadaman (Apr 20, 2012)

Mine started hooking up about 2 weeks ago. Going hard at it now.


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 23, 2012)

hey guys
i got an amazing little woma last week (ill put a photo up soon after she sheds) and was wondering if my hot spot temp was high enough? it gets to around 32-33 degrees? i know they like a good hot basking spot is all, this okay?

thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

Alexpython said:


> hey guys
> i got an amazing little woma last week (ill put a photo up soon after she sheds) and was wondering if my hot spot temp was high enough? it gets to around 32-33 degrees? i know they like a good hot basking spot is all, this okay?
> 
> thanks



Its ok but going 2-3 degrees higher wont hurt


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Its ok but going 2-3 degrees higher wont hurt



I'll second that. Mine can get to 39 degrees, but generally stay around the 35-36 degree mark. I've recorded temps as high as 40 degrees at the hot end, on a particularly warm day. My RHD womas seem to crave higher than usual temps, they sit on their hot spot for most of the day these days since it's gotten a bit colder now that we're heading into the cold weather. 

I'll also add to Josh's comment and say that having a cool end (ambient) temperature of around 25-28 degrees can also help. 28 may seem a bit high but that's the maximum it reaches during the day.

I, along with Ramsayii and a few others, think cool end temps are _*more important*_ than hot end temps. I found out that was the reason why my womas went off their food last year in November...providing a hot end that ranges from a max of say 35 to 38 degrees and a cool end of at least 24 degrees will be perfect for womas. Some say 38 is too high, but I'm not sure if I agree. My RHD womas love it when it gets that hot especially Dickyknee's female who appears to have an endless appetite when kept at those temps, sometimes she can be seen with her head held up towards the front (window) of the tub, as if to say "where's my RAT?!".


----------



## reptalica (Apr 25, 2012)

With regards to temps and on going debate as to whether 35-38 is ideal as some others have mentioned, 32 would local climates/locale have a say on determining how u set up your thermal gradients???

I am in Melbourne and given it's cooler climate, especially this week, would this need to be factored in????

I am guessing location in the house, set up and type of enclosure and the like is all relevant as well.


----------



## Squinty (Apr 25, 2012)

As long as they have a hot spot of about 36+ degrees they will be fine.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

I recorded my ambient temps today, they ranged from 23 to 29 degrees, this may seem volatile, but nothing compared to before, if I didn't use the heat cords, it would range from outside temps+2C and indoor temps max which in winter gets to about 25 or 26, outside temps can get as low as say 5 degrees, so 7 degrees indoors, not good for a snake, which is why I use heat cords. The heat cords bring the minimum up very nicely to at least 20, but of course they also increase the maximums too, but that is controlled with a thermostat so the maximums cannot get to a level beyond the optimal ambient temp maximum range (26-30C). Womas, particuarly RHD and Boodarie St womas can take very high temps, by that I mean 40C+ - BUT of course in saying that they also require a cool end where they can thermoregulate. If they cannot thermoregulate they can suffer heat stress and indeed die...it can happen...I've set up my rack system with careful attention to detail, so if a snake ever got cooked in my setup it would likely be caused by a faulty heat panel, faulty heat cord, faulty thermostat, etc.

BOTH heat cord and the heat panels in my rack system are controlled by independent thermostats. Heat cord thermostat is set at 28 degrees, and heat panel is set to 34 degrees.

Right now, as I type, the hot end is exactly 35.3 degrees as measured with IR gun. Cool end is 27.2......not bad at all.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> I've set up my rack system with careful attention to detail, so if a snake ever got cooked in my setup it would likely be caused by a faulty heat panel, faulty heat cord, faulty thermostat, etc.
> 
> BOTH heat cord and the heat panels in my rack system are controlled by independent thermostats. Heat cord thermostat is set at 28 degrees, and heat panel is set to 34 degrees.
> 
> Right now, as I type, the hot end is exactly 35.3 degrees as measured with IR gun. Cool end is 27.2......not bad at all.





Ben, the idea is to set your heating up so even if your thermostat fails and its on full bore it still wont get hot enough to fry your snake.
What I do is set my heating up so its adequate even without a thermostat, then have the thermostat as a fail safe and fine tuning tool.


----------



## Squinty (Apr 25, 2012)

All I run is heatmats with no thermostat. Never had an issue. The one time I ran a thermostat on a rack I had feeding issues. Removed the thermostat and bam. All good. I don't believe cool end temps matter at all as long as they have a good hot spot.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 25, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Ben, the idea is to set your heating up so even if your thermostat fails and its on full bore it still wont get hot enough to fry your snake.
> What I do is set my heating up so its adequate even without a thermostat, then have the thermostat as a fail safe and fine tuning tool.



Josh, I use 25w 4.3m heat cords, and I use the FB17 Freedom Breeder rack. I really can't see how, if the thermostat fails, that my snakes will ever get cooked.
25w distributed over 4.3m means about 15 degree+ on ambient temps. If ambient temps get to say 30 in my house, that's 45 degrees, right on the heat cord, not in the tubs, which are about 3 degrees cooler. The 50w heat cords are a different story and you need to be careful with those. If you're that way, I'd use two thermostats, use a dimmer stat for the heat cord, and then use a standard On/Off thermostat as backup, set the backup at the ambient temp where the heat cord would overheat if the dimming thermostat failed, say at 25 degrees, and you should be fine.

The heat panels are double insulated and also protected by a reasonably thick metal place which is what the rack tubs actually sit on. The heat mats don't get terribly hot, about 40 degrees from memory. In fact I think my 25w heat cords get hotter than those panels, and they will not fry my snake. I have air conditioning in summer, so that keeps the max temps at my house at 31 degrees.

Seriously, I'd be much, much, much more concerned about the A/C system failure. Now that WOULD fry my snakes. It gets pretty hot, and inside it can be up to 5-6 degrees hotter than outside. Let's just say if it got to 40 degrees outside and my A/C failed I'd be up sheet creek in a barbwire canoe.

To the point, I am going to get my A/C looked at (or maybe even get a new one) where if the power fails it will automatically restart. Right now, it can't do that. So either I can get a small resistor changed in the A/C system that will enable the auto-restart or get a new unit. I will ask around. Daikin seem like a good brand, and at $1500 it isn't a bad option. I'm also going to get a new gas hot water system installed so I'll probably do it all at once, before the end of the year.


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 25, 2012)

Toruk and Nihona  They were just in this enclosure overnight until i could get them into their 4ft, not that they seemed overly concerned!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 26, 2012)

Gorgeous colourings and markings there Kitarsha. Are they a topaz tanami line??? Still deciding on which I prefer. Guess it will depend on whats available within the next month.


----------



## yommy (Apr 26, 2012)

Boodaries


----------



## reptalica (Apr 26, 2012)

yommy said:


> Boodaries



Tsk tsk yommy. I wonder why. U got a spare hatchy have u????? 8)


----------



## No-two (Apr 26, 2012)

Few babies from this season coming along nicely.


----------



## yommy (Apr 26, 2012)

Some nice contrast there especially that top centre one and yes a few will be available in a few months once i am back from Afghanistan.... hard to sell from there


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 26, 2012)

My pair are Tanami's, not sure if topaz - seller didn't say.


----------



## Squinty (Apr 28, 2012)

had the funniest thing i have seen happen today.

I was feeding my hatchies when one launched and missed the rat but caught her tail. she kept fighting her tail for about 5 minutes then found the rat. was halarious.


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 29, 2012)

No-two said:


> Few babies from this season coming along nicely.



Some nice ones there No-two, are they all siblings?


----------



## Squinty (Apr 29, 2012)

Boondocker said:


> Some nice ones there No-two, are they all siblings?



I don't think so. And I'm gonna take a stab in the dark ad say bottom left is SA, the top middle is a topaz and the photo is a bit to blury to guess the others but I'm gonna say there's 2 Wa's at least.


----------



## No-two (Apr 29, 2012)

Squinty said:


> I don't think so. And I'm gonna take a stab in the dark ad say bottom left is SA, the top middle is a topaz and the photo is a bit to blury to guess the others but I'm gonna say there's 2 Wa's at least.



As you can imagine its not easy to get them to all sit still in a group like that. The SA and Topaz are pretty easy the others three are WAs.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 29, 2012)

No-two said:


> As you can imagine its not easy to get them to all sit still in a group like that. The SA and Topaz are pretty easy the others three are WAs.



That would have been my guess.


----------



## yommy (Apr 29, 2012)

A few recent shots, photo's don't do these guys any justice. 
So cleanly banded and 1/2 have really orange bellies and the others yellow ones.
Dont know what significance that has but its pretty cool.


----------



## Boondocker (May 3, 2012)

yommy said:


> A few recent shots, photo's don't do these guys any justice.
> So cleanly banded and 1/2 have really orange bellies and the others yellow ones.
> Dont know what significance that has but its pretty cool.




Wow, nice ones yommy.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 3, 2012)

yommy said:


> A few recent shots, photo's don't do these guys any justice.
> So cleanly banded and 1/2 have really orange bellies and the others yellow ones.
> Dont know what significance that has but its pretty cool.




Are these your Boodaries mate... never really thought of keeping womas before but yours are mighty temping. Definitely be hitting you up for some if I do decide to take the plunge. 

Those Windora stimmies I got of you are doing really well... the boy has slowed on his feeding over the past month but the female is powering on through the winter, not missed a feed yet lol.


----------



## yommy (May 4, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Are these your Boodaries mate... never really thought of keeping womas before but yours are mighty temping. Definitely be hitting you up for some if I do decide to take the plunge.
> 
> Those Windora stimmies I got of you are doing really well... the boy has slowed on his feeding over the past month but the female is powering on through the winter, not missed a feed yet lol.



good news on the Wins they were a nice pair. 

Yes these are the Boodaries  

Woma's are more addictive than the Ants  these will be available jun/jul plenty of time to make a D.............


----------



## Boondocker (May 5, 2012)

Hatched out some more Gold womas, here's a couple piccies.


----------



## yommy (May 5, 2012)

wow Boondocker, what a cracker, defineatly a future high yellow animal there. 
Top stuff, the anticipation of hatching time and what will poke its head out is my favourite part of the breeding experience


----------



## marteed (May 6, 2012)

I finally can call myself a woma owner.... picked my 2 new babies up from the airport yesterday. A big thanks to Steve and Melissa from Southern X for letting me adopt the pair


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2012)

welcome to the club, *WARNING* they are addictive  and theres so many localities to choose from these days. 
nice animals....


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 9, 2012)

*my womas*

i just baught a new tank yesterday for my pair of womas and i have not cooled them at all their temp at night was 26 degrees and during the day it has been 29 degrees and i woke up this morning to find them mating is this comon or not


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2012)

Yes. You can get matings all year round. The cooling is what makes the male produce sperm and the females produce follicles.


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 9, 2012)

okay thanks heapse


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2012)

Squinty said:


> Yes. You can get matings all year round. The cooling is what makes the male produce sperm and the females produce follicles.



Yes male womas are horny little buggers 

Hows your season progressing Squinty? 

Best of luck josh, it's only early with the introductions, you should have solid matings up to jul/aug at least.


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 9, 2012)

thanks heapse mate they are horny things they have been doin it for 3 hours now hope i get some hachlings :lol:


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2012)

Hi Yommy. 

My WA womas have had full hook ups numerous times. The RHDs have been playing but no full hook ups yet. I'm getting my stimpsons ready to cycle this weekend. Fun times ahead. 

This is the time of year I prefer. Less cleaning up poo.


----------



## Alexpython (May 9, 2012)

my little tanami girl sloan (any of you who watch entourage will know why i called her this)




Thanks to matt


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2012)

yes she is HOT like sloan  lol


----------



## thomasssss (May 9, 2012)

marteed said:


> I finally can call myself a woma owner.... picked my 2 new babies up from the airport yesterday. A big thanks to Steve and Melissa from Southern X for letting me adopt the pairView attachment 250717
> View attachment 250718


love the solid orange bellies is it that orange and thick the whole way down their belly ,are they topaz


----------



## Rob (May 10, 2012)

YAY. I can finally post in this thread !


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

here's mine.


----------



## yommy (May 10, 2012)

Nice animals fella's. really like the marking through that last 3rd Robnson


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 11, 2012)

awsome snake( i want that hide box) lol


----------



## reptalica (May 11, 2012)

I like Jason's hide box. Looks like someone has taken a big dump in there.

Effective looking hide though.


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

Thanks mate but it's actualy a real termite mound I just sealed it real well so it woudn't fall apart.


----------



## yommy (May 12, 2012)

For ease of cleaning and a light wait option. The Pro Herp hides can't be beaten for value for money and quality. 
Though i did reduce the entrance hole size for the woma's.

I also running the heat hides which have featured in this thread. 

Cool idea though Jason.s, i take it all termites are gone or sealed in??


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

Yeh it's all hollowed out and sealed and it was a dead mound the shell on them is hard but the insides like honeycomb
so there easy to clean out.
When I first made it, I wasn't shaw if I wanted to use it so I put it out side expecting it to fall apart and it rained on it
for about six weeks and it is still good so I used it.


----------



## leamos (May 12, 2012)

Snapped a quick pic of my woma, he shed sometime last night, and as you can see this snake has a really unusual milky/frosted appearance even when freshly shed


----------



## Boondocker (May 13, 2012)

haha Jason.s, what a great idea. It won't get scooted around much either.

Yeah Robnson, thats an interesting looking one you've got there. I hope you post more piccies.

I snapped this pic yesterday.


----------



## yommy (May 19, 2012)

Good looking animals there. Here are a few of my WA's. Note colour difference of red girl pic 1 to her pre breeding shed - pic 4.....
Should be a good year, especially this season, expanding my woma group.
2 different lines this season, exciting times, exciting projects.
Watch this space..........


----------



## deebo (May 19, 2012)

Nice yommy. I like how dark the 3rd one is.....

I'll definitely be watching this space!


----------



## yommy (May 19, 2012)

yeah thats the male, his also the one red girl is drape over in pic 1.

He goes from a rich red to and earthy red/brown through the top of the bands. probably my favourite.
But if truth be told they are all my favourites


----------



## zulu (May 19, 2012)

Great looking male that yommy!


----------



## Boondocker (May 26, 2012)

Have a squiz at this clutch I hatched out this week.


----------



## Squinty (May 26, 2012)

Looking good Boondocker. 

Quite a few people have hatchies animals similar to that but I don't know if it has been prooven to be inheritable yet.


----------



## Boondocker (May 26, 2012)

Squinty said:


> Looking good Boondocker.
> 
> Quite a few people have hatchies animals similar to that but I don't know if it has been prooven to be inheritable yet.



Thanks Squinty,
Turns out they are a sexual pair, so I may be tempted to find out the answer to that question the most direct way.

Strange thing is, they present as 25 percent of the litter, not presented as an oddball single animal, or a runt.


----------



## Squinty (May 26, 2012)

Boondocker said:


> Thanks Squinty,
> Turns out they are a sexual pair, so I may be tempted to find out the answer to that question the most direct way.
> 
> Strange thing is, they present as 25 percent of the litter, not presented as an oddball single animal, or a runt.



Awesome. I look forward to the findings.


----------



## yommy (May 26, 2012)

Boondocker said:


> Have a squiz at this clutch I hatched out this week.



Absolute cracking animals an exciting woma morph if the inheritance can be proven out.

Exciting times ahead for sure


----------



## deebo (May 26, 2012)

boondocker - They are great looking animals. a mate of mine had a clutch of 6 animals where 3 were striped down their back and very small spots instead of bands - not quite as extreme as yours though. He is putting one of the males back over its mother this year so that might shed some light on things.

Boodaries having a late night cuddle!


----------



## yommy (May 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff Dave his well and truley up and under. Is this your younger girl? 
Best of luck this season mate hopefully you get a big nice clutch from them 

Here's what you can expect them to look like  A few progress shots of mine, just sent over to me.
Progressing nicely i think


----------



## leamos (May 27, 2012)

Ripper hatchies Boondocker, best of luck with proving the new morph, I want one!


----------



## yommy (May 27, 2012)

leamos said:


> Ripper hatchies Boondocker, I want one!



Boondocker is in the states you'll have to source from here, sure there's some about


----------



## Rach85 (May 27, 2012)

Posted these in my other thread. This is the little guy i got a few days ago.


----------



## yommy (May 27, 2012)

gee i love that dark banding Rach85 it's going to turn into a nice adult with those dark solid bands. 
nice ridge line too. do you know it's exact origins from WA?

Welcome to the world of woma's you won't be able to stop at 1


----------



## Rach85 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks yommy. The breeder said he was from karattha WA.. or, his parents were i think


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2012)

Damn, Yommy....... I can't find the right emoticon to express my feelings of your latest shots, but *drool* pretty much covers it !


----------



## yommy (May 27, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Damn, Yommy....... I can't find the right emoticon to express my feelings of your latest shots, but *drool* pretty much covers it !



LOL  thanks......


----------



## Boondocker (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll get em shed then post some more photos.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 28, 2012)

Karatha is very unlikely Rach85. There used to be a knobhead dealer there once but the few Womas he supplied were captured from the the Munda and Boodarie region.


----------



## -Katana- (May 28, 2012)

Boondocker they kinda look like a reduced pattern Topaz.

very, very pretty.


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2012)

Produced or found anything interesting this season with your woma's Pilbara Pythons?
Seeing your in the homeland of the hottest womas in Aus.....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 28, 2012)

Not really, I seldom collect Womas anymore as the demand has been so low being a cat 4 reptile in W.A, I don't even bother putting them together as I don't want to be stuck with progeny waiting for licence upgrades.


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2012)

Yes your current reptile laws are crazy. You guys have the best species in aus but your authorities make it so hard. 
Just can't understand there way of thinking. Hopefully it changes in the future for you guys.

If you do find or hatch anything crazy you know who to call....... me 

# On a seperate note. 

I would like to say a big thankyou to all the guys & girls that have contributed to this thread and this awesome species.

100 pages 1485 replies and over 92, 735 views. This proves woma's are one of the best species available in AUS regardless of locale.

So if your reading this and don't have a woma or experienced the joys woma's bring to your collection and life. 

Do yourself a favour and get one you won't regret it.......


----------



## Alexpython (May 28, 2012)

hey just a quick question,
my woma is currently my least active snake, temps have been around 17-18 degrees at night in the room, in my woma set up, she has a basking lamp on a timer (on from 6am-5pm), reaching 33-36, and 24 ish on the cool end, then when thats off, a heat matt comes on for the nights, but that only gets the warm end to around 24-25 and cool end can be below 20,she is still eating like a champ,she is about 6 months old too, i know snakes do this in winter, just wanted to put it out there
thanks

AND she has a little patch of retained shed on her eye,but i know you just leave that until her next shed,she just ate then so it doesnt seem to be causing a problem, although she missed her first strike got herself and i had to put her under the tap to let go hahaha love there feeding response, crazy little thing!


----------



## reptalica (May 28, 2012)

LOL Yommy. I knew u of all posters would pick up on the 100 pages achieved by this thread. 

A great achievement forumites. 

Oh and is it strict rule of thumb to let them settle in for a week before handling or????????


----------



## smithson (May 28, 2012)

all the womas on these 100 pages are flat out smokein hot so now i have to get me some asap keep the pics comeing !any one breeding these this year pm me


----------



## -Katana- (May 28, 2012)

I adore my womas.

Seriously, they have been THE best reptile ambassadors.

One of my best friends used to jump over furniture to get away from my snakes until she got to know my woma Topaz.

She now wants reptile license and states she wants one of Topaz's hatchings when I breed her.

Topaz might be an unremarkable animal by APS standards but she has the ability to calm the fears of the most nervous nay sayer. 

I love her.
She's my most favorite animal out of my collection.


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2012)

Don't sell your Topaz short there Katana they are an awesome line. Thats the only problem with woma's these days there are some many quality lines and locales available 

@ Ash i take it you were happy with the Tanami and got it? Give it a few days to settle offer a feed from there casual bonding time 
Looking forward to seeing a few pic's of it  P.S. watch your fingers, tongs are a wise choice for an excited woma at feeding time....


----------



## Kitarsha (May 28, 2012)

Hehe my Nihona is a sweetheart, she is off her food tho  Toruk however is feisty and he is well and truly feeding well! lol


----------



## Squinty (May 28, 2012)

Love is in the air. Do do do, do do do......


----------



## Boondocker (May 29, 2012)

yommy said:


> # On a seperate note.
> 
> I would like to say a big thankyou to all the guys & girls that have contributed to this thread and this awesome species.
> 
> 100 pages 1485 replies and over 92, 735 views. This proves woma's are one of the best species available in AUS regardless of locale.



Yeah Brett you've got a monster thread going here, the best on the entire forum in my opinion.


----------



## thomasssss (May 29, 2012)

Boondocker , how about some more pics of those 2 almost patternless womas you hatched out to celebrate 100 pages of womas  those are really nice i hope they prove out to be inheritable (or how ever you breeders talk)


----------



## Boondocker (May 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Boondocker , how about some more pics of those 2 almost patternless womas you hatched out to celebrate 100 pages of womas  those are really nice i hope they prove out to be inheritable (or how ever you breeders talk)




Sure. They are in shed at this time, so after they shed I'll get some pics.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2012)

Coy was out today, so I decided to snap a few.


----------



## yommy (May 30, 2012)

good to see some full body shots Rob, really nice solid banding, really nice animal there...........


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Yommy, I'm very happy with him. He's rather shy atm though, and he isn't exactly "Mr Excitement" at feed time, but I'm hoping he'll grow out of that.


----------



## Rach85 (May 30, 2012)

just regarding the question about my womas locale, his parents were wild caught from Karratha, and the breeder has had them for about 6 years.. sent him a message just to find out


----------



## jahan (May 30, 2012)

Just adding to the thread.


----------



## yommy (May 30, 2012)

Looks like you off to a good start this season jahan. 
Solid hide there how hard was it to cut the entrance out?


----------



## jahan (May 30, 2012)

Easy with a small angle grinder.


----------



## reptalica (May 31, 2012)

Would like to finally introduce our new Woma juvi.......aptly named Jaffa. Name picked by the cheese 'n' kisses because she likened his colours to those of a Jaffa......orange and chocolate.

Picked him up Monday and very happy with the quality of him and especially his temperament. Extremely docile. The only time he "S" shaped was twice and that was due to my silly apprehension and he picked up on it.

No worries now though I just reach in and pick him up from around the mid section. Due for a feed on Saturday and feeding weekly on weaner mice.....now correct me if I'm wrong but on its feed record it says WMT which I assume is weaner mice taken.

I would particularly like to thank Mick aka Orientalis for his amazing wealth of knowledge and assistance throughout this whole process and a nicer person u won't meet. No, I didn't end up buying off Mick but he knows the reasons and was totally understanding of the situation and fully supportive.

Cheers all and great to finally be a proud owner.


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice purchase welcome to the world of the woma's, such an awesome species


----------



## yommy (Jun 9, 2012)

2 nice males and females from this season. progressing nicely I think.......


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jun 9, 2012)

They are looking really nice yommy


----------



## yommy (Jun 10, 2012)

yes alot of this clutch will end up high yellow like the mother. You can see it starting through the neck area of the female09 in the 2nd pic. pics don't do them justice to how clean those bands are. cool little critters


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 10, 2012)

My Wa Sandfire male 'Mercury'




Wa Sandfire female 'Venus'


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 10, 2012)

so Boondocker , anymore pics of those odd hatchies you hatched 

deadpan , invalid attachment


----------



## Sistinas (Jun 10, 2012)

First snake I've ever had, had him just over a month now and loving him


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats sistinas excellent first choice imo


----------



## Squinty (Jun 10, 2012)

Still not working for me Deadpan.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 10, 2012)

ah they work ,i see them now very nice


----------



## balthazar (Jun 10, 2012)

And i shall add Harry


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 10, 2012)

New skin so lets get a facial...lol


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 10, 2012)

omg look at its eyes ^^^ there not just pitch black i didn't know womas eyes ever did that


----------



## yommy (Jun 12, 2012)

hows this for a nice soft earthy tone colouration - probably one of my favourites


----------



## Shaneos (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## yommy (Jun 18, 2012)

thats a nice size woma but whats with the hammer? lol


----------



## leamos (Jun 18, 2012)

Need the hammer to fight off a hungry woma?


----------



## Shaneos (Jun 18, 2012)

leamos said:


> Need the hammer to fight off a hungry woma?



haha yeh just built her a new enclosure, shes 8 foot male is 6 foot


----------



## roobars (Jun 28, 2012)

Bonita
View attachment 257449


Encarnizado
View attachment 257450


----------



## Hamalicious (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my Woma, he was born around november 2011. Great python, typical Woma personality, actually enjoys being handled and sits at the front of the encloser tapping on the glass when i put him back. Gives me the old puppy dog eyes and 9 times out of 10 i fall for it and get him out for a bit longer haha.



yommy said:


> hows this for a nice soft earthy tone colouration - probably one of my favourites



Thats one nice Woma! Any idea where i can get my hands on one like this?


----------



## yommy (Jul 1, 2012)

yes i do  not a bad looking animal you have there......


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 1, 2012)

so no one can explain what is going on in that womas eyes at the top of the page , how come i never see any of mine with eyes like that there always pitch black


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

darring said:


>



one of our guys hopefully having some bubs this year


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 1, 2012)

My Zumba sleeping


----------



## smithson (Jul 1, 2012)

darring said:


> one of our guys hopefully having some bubs this year



nice az woma you have there! can not wait to get my 4year old pr from sxr


----------



## yommy (Jul 1, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> so no one can explain what is going on in that womas eyes at the top of the page , how come i never see any of mine with eyes like that there always pitch black



Go look at them in direct sunlight that how all mine look in that light spectrum, just not as pronounced as that pic.


----------



## roobars (Jul 1, 2012)

What is 'typical woma temperment'? Both of mine are skittish and hissy  until I pick them up then they are puppy dogs.... Until I put them down then they **** again :-/


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 1, 2012)

yommy said:


> Go look at them in direct sunlight that how all mine look in that light spectrum, just not as pronounced as that pic.


cheers ill try that tomorrow , although i have taken them in sun before and never noticed it but i wasn't exactly looking 

roobars , both mine are very placid , guess their all different


----------



## yommy (Jul 2, 2012)

roobars said:


> What is 'typical woma temperment'? Both of mine are skittish and hissy  until I pick them up then they are puppy dogs.... Until I put them down then they **** again :-/



Typical behaviour from hatchies to juvis but they usually grow out of it as adults but in saying that there are exceptions to that rule


----------



## dee4 (Jul 3, 2012)

2 weeks earlier than last year.


----------



## yommy (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome dee4 

I am hoping to get home to some ovuating girls in a month and this years hatchings to move on. 
Got an exciting woma project in the works i am really looking forward to as well as a welcome home gift to myself. 
It is going to be and excellent year one thinks.

Anyone chasing Boodaries - hatchies are now up for sale in the 4 sale section


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 3, 2012)

i wish i could but i cant get anymore snakes this year 3 is enough the mother tells me but i did see your add very very nice womas yommy and im not usually a fan of the straight bands but those colours are great


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 3, 2012)

number 11 is gorgeous yommy!


----------



## Kitarsha (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm at my limit for Womas...lmao - Until i decide if i want to give more $$ to DERM anyway!


----------



## ToadCountry (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 257911
Barney.  Please let me know if this pic works - first time I've ever posted one.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 3, 2012)

pics not working toad


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 4, 2012)

darring said:


> one of our guys hopefully having some bubs this year



Beautiful animal there darring. I like it!



yommy said:


> 2 nice males and females from this season. progressing nicely I think.......




Awesome clean bands, Brett. Very nice!


----------



## Robynne (Jul 4, 2012)

*My beautiful womas, Tank and Noodle*



The girl is huge, we have had them for about a month now. Always wanted a black head but womas are just the best.


----------



## yommy (Jul 4, 2012)

once you've had a woma you won't go back to BHP's 

Had some reports of solid hookups with Red girl so really looking forward to see what she will throw 

Hopefully come home to some nice big ovualting females...............



newtolovingsnake said:


> number 11 is gorgeous yommy!



yes one of the 1st to go


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

New female


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2012)

Stunning animal there Twich_80 that is going to turn out to be a real high yellow animal. 

great score, what locale?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheers, Im VERY happy with her. From a great line (with paperwork). There are some others left but not cheap  Tanami.

The pics are disappointing, they do her no justice at all, the banding is so crisp its ridiculous.


----------



## Squirtle (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice twitch !! You have given me ideas for the next pet too add into the oakeligh zoo xD


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, Ive been wanting woma's for a while so Im pretty stoked.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 6, 2012)

that is a very nice tanami twitch great colour and banding, wait until you get to see some of the head bobbing (although i think it is more of a buzz personally ) and the tail wiggle , i think i got more excited than my woma when he started doing it the first time  they are a great snake to keep imo so much that when i got my first i decided to go and get another one


----------



## Hellemose (Jul 6, 2012)

One of my 2011 Woma's


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha yeah I cant wait, I will be looking for another one soon


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 6, 2012)

i found that slightly teasing my male with the rat keeping it just out of his distance gets him really buzzing and wiggling plus i feed in tubs and he is the most placid little guy even when i wake him up he barely flinches , never tried biting me but once he goes into that tub he turns into a lunatic and will strike at my hand passing the out side of the tub then once his had his feed and got it down his back to his old self and has never tried bitting after ive fed him and have to move him back out of his feed tub to enclosure but i don't feed him seconds for this reason


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2012)

Hellemose said:


> One of my 2011 Woma's
> 
> 
> View attachment 258158




Welcome Hellemose great example of what is being produced outside australia good to see the woma addiction is international too


----------



## Hellemose (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, yeah more should keep them  aspidites in general are simply awesome


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

this is one of my womas


----------



## Hellemose (Jul 9, 2012)

yommy said:


> Welcome Hellemose great example of what is being produced outside australia good to see the woma addiction is international too




oh and thanks  yeah i mainly keep aussie pythons and my goal is to expand and have an entire collection of the species, preferably pure ones, so no hybrids or crosses 

i got : 

1.2 Aspidites ramsayi
3.2 Morelia spilota harrisoni - reduced pattern
7.6 Morelia spilota cheynei - High Yellow, Normal and Striped
3.4 Morelia spilota ssp. - bought as variegata but no papers so its doubtful what they are.
3.2 Antaresia maculosa
-----------------------------------------
non-aussies:

1.1 Lamprophis linneatus - het albino
1.0 Python regius - Normal


----------



## yommy (Jul 10, 2012)

Impressive collection there, theres a few more you can add  but defineatly more woma's for sure...............


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 10, 2012)

well both of my womas decided to synchronise their sheds today so i thought id add some pics to the thread the yellower one is the male and the other is my female


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 15, 2012)

one of my womas has like no stripes and he is just all that grey colour is he maybe a reduced patern ? just wondering


----------



## stiffler (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is some pics of my De Grey WA Womas.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jul 17, 2012)

This is one of my fav Woma's named UPX for the UPX pattern


----------



## dee4 (Jul 29, 2012)

A rather large ovulation from one of our Tanami..


----------



## Umbral (Jul 29, 2012)

dee4 said:


> A rather large ovulation from one of our Tanami..
> View attachment 260655


A little off thread topic I caught our pair of Tanami in the act early last week, it's the first time I've seen them at it (twice in one day.) At this point in the season is it unlikely they will produce if not showing signs already?
Cheers,
Timm


----------



## yommy (Jul 30, 2012)

Mate mine mate from mid May through to early Aug and lay Sep/Oct so your still in with a real good chance.


----------



## Umbral (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, I have never been so excited watching animal porn before


----------



## borgy33 (Jul 30, 2012)

My first time actually posting on the woma thread, have put a few photos of my girl up before though. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## yommy (Jul 30, 2012)

not shabby at all borgy33 feel free to post away as us woma fans love this species..... 

It's good to be home now. Here a few updated pics. Yellow girl is thickening nicely and red girls getting some male attention.........

...

..


----------



## yommy (Aug 3, 2012)

Mother and daughter
Its good to be home again..... missed my animals


----------



## Rob (Aug 3, 2012)

Now that is all kinds of cute !


----------



## deebo (Aug 3, 2012)

Great pics yommy....love it.


----------



## yommy (Aug 3, 2012)

yes she was out on the heat (mum) as she is thicken up nicely and i have a couple left here so i thought it was a good photo oppurtunity.
Two generations of females with one with developing eggs on the way


----------



## richard08 (Aug 3, 2012)

View attachment 261181


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 3, 2012)

I finally caught this woma's true colour on camera, just thought I would share it.
Its a shame she's so agro, I can't get any closer then this without her trying to eat me.


----------



## yommy (Aug 3, 2012)

how old is it RSPcrazy??? 

All my hatcho's give the eastern brown impressionation though once picked up are fine. They would prefer to headbutt you then bite you. 
Though i need to feed off tongs because with your hand in close proximity they want to put on a show instead of eating straight away. Though once they relize it's food have fun trying to get it back off them


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 3, 2012)

yommy said:


> how old is it RSPcrazy???
> 
> All my hatcho's give the eastern brown impressionation though once picked up are fine. They would prefer to headbutt you then bite you.
> Though i need to feed off tongs because with your hand in close proximity they want to put on a show instead of eating straight away. Though once they relize it's food have fun trying to get it back off them



Shes around 2 years old. I bought her from someone who didn't have time for her and she was underfed. If I pick her up, she bites me, if I touch her with the hook, she bites the hook and even her own body. 
No matter how much I feed her, she is alway hungry and jumps at any movement with a very open mouth.


----------



## deebo (Aug 3, 2012)

i was checking on one of mine tonight and it was biting the side of the tub and trying to eat her newspaper.....some womas are just hungry 24/7! haha!

both of these shed the other day - one had a bit of a dodgy shed so excuse the stuck skin. They are both about 18 months old now and should hopefully make some nice babies next year.....


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

this little guy just grew a tail..... 

Simon this is your new one......

And Kurt here's your one showing the typical hatchie attitude.....


----------



## Monitor Madness (Aug 6, 2012)

yommy said:


> this little guy just grew a tail.....
> 
> Simon this is your new one......


Can't wait for Friday, I'm counting down the days


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

Womafan said:


> Can't wait for Friday, I'm counting down the days



not long to go mate, i think you'll be happy... lol


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 6, 2012)

awesome womas man!!


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> awesome womas man!!



What do you think of this one then?

My next project......... intereting times ahead. 

Cant wait to see what the future holds or can produce.......


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 6, 2012)

simply awesome mate.


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

I cant take the credit. Though if i can prove it out, the person who bred it and has given me the chance to develop his line - will get the credit for sure. 
I'm just stoked to get the oppurtunity to work this this animal and a few of it's sibs.
It is simply stunning in the flesh....


----------



## Monitor Madness (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow Brett that one looks very nice


----------



## Umbral (Aug 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I wonder what would happen once you get that down to a patternless cream and then bred it to a patternless orange woma. Do you think the colours would go back to stripes or a lighter orange? Could be worth sorting out a breeding loan with someone once you get there.


----------



## yommy (Aug 6, 2012)

no idea. The group i have are all siblings 2 are reduced, 1 lighter and some normals. If it is genetic hopefully i can prove it out or work out if it is inheritable. There are a few popping up here and in the US so there should be something to it. 

Otherwise i'll have some smoking woma's regardless which i am happy about anyway..

Time will tell and i'm looking forward to seeing what can be produced.


----------



## yommy (Aug 11, 2012)

here's a few of Red Girl and Chocolate Boy from tonight. Love the difference between the two. Looking good this season. Will be the 1st for this pairing, can't wait to see what pokes it head out.......


----------



## Umbral (Aug 11, 2012)

yommy said:


> here's a few of Red Girl and Chocolate Boy from tonight. Love the difference between the two. Looking good this season. Will be the 1st for this pairing, can't wait to see what pokes it head out.......



Fingers crossed I will be getting eggs from a simialar pairing


----------



## yommy (Aug 12, 2012)

Boodaries??? 

best of luck (though you don't need it with womas  ) and all the success this season. It's looking all good here atm........


----------



## yommy (Aug 18, 2012)

A pic of the new pairings happening this season and look there not boodaries


----------



## mike83 (Aug 18, 2012)

yommy said:


> A pic of the new pairings happening this season and look there not boodaries




They look nice mate.


----------



## yommy (Aug 18, 2012)

mike83 said:


> They look nice mate.



Cheers mike i am really happy with them and they are the plain ones...lol 

The red female Boodarie is looking really good for this season too. I've been awaiting that result for a while.

Finger crossed for this season


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## yommy (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice BenjiBoy, love the contrast. Should develop into really nice adult colouration as it gets older and grows. 
This is your 1st woma isnt it? Welcome to woma world


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks  and yeah his my first one


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 19, 2012)

This is my 8 month old woma that i will be gettin next week!!!

Btw me and benji are gettin our snakes from the same clutch if u were wondering why the pictures looked similar


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 20, 2012)

nice womas benji and womagaunt , are they a specific locale , if so what


----------



## reptalica (Aug 20, 2012)

They look a smidge like the Rockhampton Downs locale I had lined up a few months ago. These were crackers.


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2012)

nice bold markings. i love the variation within clutches


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys im getting my woma next week!!!!


----------



## reptalica (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the parents' about face. Maybe they took a peek on here and realised how addictive they are and assumed u may not have stopped at just the one.

Oh and no point dropping the "f", "c" or any other bomb for that matter on here as it gets "asterisked" out.

We get your point.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 20, 2012)

yea


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 20, 2012)

you dont hate your parents kid , your just a little mad at them , if youve got that attitude towards them then its not going to help in anyway either , try having a mature chat with them and see what there reasons are they may be quite reasonable in the end , but with that attitude they wont , trust me


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 20, 2012)

I love my parents 

Also WomaGaunt is now allowed to get it !!!!, aha we are good friends and he inboxed me on faceebook


----------



## Rob (Aug 20, 2012)

Thread needs more pics.........

Here's Coy looking like she needs her feeds upsized - No bulge at all.


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Thread needs more pics.......



I like your way of thinking... lol

2 of my favourites


----------



## Rob (Aug 20, 2012)

That must be cool to see the eggs being laid like that !


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 23, 2012)

Show us ya woma set ups


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2012)

BenjiBoy said:


> Show us ya woma set ups



Here's what i've gone too. From Snake Whisper, cant fault them. Perfectly sized....

As you can see by my standard bank, 2ft is 1ft to much. 
Unless your running a climbing species compared to woma's


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 23, 2012)

Loooks good !


----------



## Domingos (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello from the United States. Here's my first Woma (female), purchased a few weeks ago. Male will be here in a few weeks. Always wanted one and love her feeding response. During her first feeding, she took the rat pup immediately in her feeding tub. Then she proceeded to bite my snake hook (testing her reaction for the first time). I left her alone to mellow out, she moved her tail, and decided to bite it. Once in her enclosure, she brushed up against a piece of wood, moved it, and bit that. She's a bit better now, but WOW!

Here in the states, localities are muddied, so we do not have the option to purchase pure lines. Any idea of what locailty she may lean towards? Due to import bans, we have what was already here before the restrictions. Luckily, I do not need a permit to own her.


----------



## Goppy78 (Aug 25, 2012)

Domingos, it looks similar to my WA woma, but couldn't be sure at a glance. If you have seen the parents, can be a good indication, if fully mature and around 4-5 feet, good chance it is WA bloodline. Otherwise someone on the forum with better knowledge and experience than me may be able to help. As I said looks similar to mine, but that may not mean much.


----------



## yommy (Aug 25, 2012)

I was under the impression that most of the woma's in the state that where smuggled in etc were of tanami origin. 
WA's didn't come into our hobby until about 5-6 years ago. My boodaries are from the 1st F1 generation group captive bred and released from pilbara pythons and Rob Mcleod. And the sandfire stock etc were released by Snake Ranch a few years later....

But like stated they're origin is muddied, regardless its a nice looking example regardless.......


----------



## Domingos (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you. She has a rust, orange belly and her background leans more into a creamy yellow. Will her dark striping fade out, or is she pretty much what I'll see as an adult?

Where I live, there aren't many Woma breeders and I rely on a local reptile shop to provide me with the womas. Haven't seen the parents. They have sold beautifully colored babies in the past who have turned into gorgeous adults.


----------



## deebo (Aug 28, 2012)

found my little boodarie girl ovulating tonight - she is only small as she has been a difficult feeder (yes, a woma that didnt eat everytime food was offered!). She is about 2.5-3yrs old and would only be about 1.2kg so she is only a small girl and has only had a small ovulation but hopefully will get a few nice eggs from her. Sorry about the dodgy iphone pic.....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 28, 2012)

There's already pics of Wormy in this thread, but he's just had a shed and looks awesome, so here he is again.

I seriously recommend these guys to anyone that is after an active and interesting snake. Worm is always doing something, and often something stupid!


----------



## yommy (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome stuff Dave. Any luck with your bigger boodarie girl?

Worms looking the goods


----------



## deebo (Aug 30, 2012)

hey yommy, bigger girl hasnt gone yet but is very thick so hopefully she will go for me. How are yours progressing?

I like that rack too - do you know the dimensions/brand of the tubs?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## yommy (Aug 30, 2012)

Not exactly sure on tub dimensions but each rack space is 800W x 1100L x 300H.
Aaron (snake whisperer) would be the man to ask. I know he has to order them in as I've just ordered another rack the same as that one. They are awesome. Only thing I add is LED lighting. I also have a concept to be able to lock it. Similar to what I've seen on O/S freedom breeder racks. 
As for the woma's all is progressing nicely on all fronts. Expecting a few clutches this season.


----------



## deebo (Sep 7, 2012)

My big boodarie looking very chunky this morning......


----------



## zulu (Sep 10, 2012)

Last snake to lay for the season, 5 good eggs and 3 slugs,not much for a female thats 6 ft long. Will have to get her fed up for next season!


----------



## jwhi3526 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's my male WA woma at 5 months of age


----------



## yommy (Sep 10, 2012)

mate cant see the attachment


----------



## jase75 (Sep 15, 2012)

My 18 month old, she is such a placid snake, has never bitten.


----------



## yommy (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the colour and banding on that one Jase, very nice indeed.

Here is a few pics from last night, yellow girl preshed, bring on the count down............

A few of her and the male


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 27, 2012)

That yellow female looks fantastic Yommy. Here is my Boodarie girl. She shed today, so I snapped a pic when cleaning the enclosure. She doesn't have such bold bands (Jason was working on 'crazy pattern' with my pair), but has a lovely light background and nice orange underside. I'll have to post the male again when he sheds.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Oct 2, 2012)

Heres a couple of photos of my Boodarie girl.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 2, 2012)

womafan , nice woma , im starting to really like the boodarie (sp) locals


----------



## Monitor Madness (Oct 2, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> womafan , nice woma , im starting to really like the boodarie (sp) locals


Thanks. I've got a male as well but he was hiding so I will grab some photos of him once he's out.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 2, 2012)

Womafan said:


> Thanks. I've got a male as well but he was hiding so I will grab some photos of him once he's out.


sweet ive got a young pair myself what age are your and will you breed , reminds me i should do an update of my female , she shed whilst i was away and has come up really nice. i just hope i can catch it on camera , she has a lighter whitish colour background and it was starting to go a little grey in the past few sheds but now its lightened right up again so im really happy with her


----------



## Monitor Madness (Oct 2, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> sweet ive got a young pair myself what age are your and will you breed , reminds me i should do an update of my female , she shed whilst i was away and has come up really nice. i just hope i can catch it on camera , she has a lighter whitish colour background and it was starting to go a little grey in the past few sheds but now its lightened right up again so im really happy with her


Yeah I plan on breeding them, it won't be a regular thing just every couple of years probably. They where born the end of December last.
Where are your womas from? The colour of your girl sounds nice hopefully you can catch it on camera. How old are yours?


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 2, 2012)

Womafan said:


> Yeah I plan on breeding them, it won't be a regular thing just every couple of years probably. They where born the end of December last.
> Where are your womas from? The colour of your girl sounds nice hopefully you can catch it on camera. How old are yours?


i thought so as she looks around the same size as both my guys , mine are tanamis , i got my male from snakeranch last december and my female from a member on here sara_sabian in march but there around the same age


----------



## No-two (Oct 2, 2012)

One of my WA holdbacks after a slough tonight.


----------



## roobars (Oct 5, 2012)

took Bonita out for some driveway exercise and snapped a few iPhone pics...


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 9, 2012)

what locality/morph is that and how much are they because he/she has to be the best looking woma ive seen even though ive never seen one in person, i am thinking of getting a woma early next year and i'm going to search until i find one that looks like that


----------



## dee4 (Oct 9, 2012)

A couple we bred the other 2011.


----------



## No-two (Oct 9, 2012)

A very pretty pair dee4. 

Heres one of my SAs from last season, a nice silvery one like her mum and dad.


----------



## zulu (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks No 1 , No two


----------



## deebo (Oct 9, 2012)

just put this up on FB and thought it was mildly amusing....gotta love womas!

how do you tell if your woma is hungry?

a) its breathing.....
b) its constricting the ****e out of our arm/wrist......

she was pushing her nose against me and the only reason she didn't latch on like she did the other week when paul was over is because id just washed my arms down with an alcohol based wash. She wasnt giving up in a hurry though - the veins on my hand dont normally stick out so much! She was giving a good squeeze for a 4.5ft snake.


----------



## roobars (Oct 9, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> what locality/morph is that and how much are they because he/she has to be the best looking woma ive seen even though ive never seen one in person, i am thinking of getting a woma early next year and i'm going to search until i find one that looks like that



If you are referring to mine, it is a SA Woma, no-two has some crackers for sale in the for sale section. Girls get a little bigger than average womas in SA, just keep that in mind if u buy one


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 9, 2012)

He lives in Vic I'm nsw and I'm a while off a purchase still but he dose have good price on them


----------



## roobars (Oct 9, 2012)

I might have some next season if I'm lucky, but I'm in qld


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Oct 10, 2012)

Most friendly snakes ever.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh that's unfair yours is so good looking:cry:


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 10, 2012)

such beautiful snakes!!


----------



## RyanR (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a few quick shots of my 1.1... another 1.1 waiting to be shipped as well  Unrelated!

First is the male, and second is the female (in the container)

Hopefully you guys enjoy them even half as much as I do.


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2012)

A good sight to come home too.......boodarie woma babies here we come!


----------



## yommy (Oct 11, 2012)

awesome news Dave i know you wanted these guys to go. Is that the little or big female?


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks brett!! - this was the little girl - dropped 7 eggs, 6 have great veins, 1 appears to have none so will give it a few days and see what happens with it. Total clutch weight of 402g, the girl weighed just over 850g after the clutch. Have shown how I set my eggs up, label the tubs so I know whats in each tub and what day is their usual hatching time.

The birg girl is due to lay next saturday.......BHP is the next to drop on the 13th so only a couple of days away!

My other clutch of womas from the mystery girl is due to hatch in just under a fortnight so cant wait for that!


----------



## roobars (Oct 11, 2012)

deebo said:


> Thanks brett!! - this was the little girl - dropped 7 eggs, 6 have great veins, 1 appears to have none so will give it a few days and see what happens with it. Total clutch weight of 402g, the girl weighed just over 850g after the clutch. Have shown how I set my eggs up, label the tubs so I know whats in each tub and what day is their usual hatching time.
> 
> The birg girl is due to lay next saturday.......BHP is the next to drop on the 13th so only a couple of days away!
> 
> My other clutch of womas from the mystery girl is due to hatch in just under a fortnight so cant wait for that!




are u just using a microwave steamer container and paper towel with a bit of water under the plastic mesh? airtight or not?


----------



## deebo (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah they are a microwave steamer. The mesh is on top of wet perlite. The tubs are airtight, with a vent in the lid that can be opened if needed.


----------



## jakethomas (Oct 13, 2012)

deebo said:


> Thanks brett!! - this was the little girl - dropped 7 eggs, 6 have great veins, 1 appears to have none so will give it a few days and see what happens with it. Total clutch weight of 402g, the girl weighed just over 850g after the clutch. Have shown how I set my eggs up, label the tubs so I know whats in each tub and what day is their usual hatching time.
> 
> The birg girl is due to lay next saturday.......BHP is the next to drop on the 13th so only a couple of days away!
> 
> My other clutch of womas from the mystery girl is due to hatch in just under a fortnight so cant wait for that!



Hey deebo, good luck with the eggs. What is your setup for those tubs. When do you let gas exchange, is it 50 50 water perlite and what do u incubate them at. I will be incubating eggs in those containers and just want to know.
Thanks.


----------



## deebo (Oct 13, 2012)

I open the tubs maybe once a week to let a bit of fresh air in. In the last week or so I pop open the vent on the lid to try and reduce the amount of moisture build up on the inside of the lid. As for the perlite I just poured some water in until it was all a bit damp. I didnt weigh/measure anything. Its basically like doing the "no substrate" method of incubation and the perlite is just there to stop the water splashing aruond.


----------



## jakethomas (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay thanks. What temp do u incubate at. So just pour enough water until it is damp.


----------



## yommy (Oct 14, 2012)

Jakethomas, just be very careful with woma eggs and to much moister. Eggs will die really quickly and once they start you'll tend to lose the whole clutch. 

Perlite is defineatly better option then verlicumite as perlite is a sterile medium.

I run a drier mix for womas. Using e-scales for every 100g of perlite i do 80g of water. .08:1 ratio. 

Just another option available to you.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 14, 2012)

My yearling s.a exploring its new tub



Sent from my ST25a


----------



## jakethomas (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks yommy. Could i run the same tub setup as Deeboo, do i have to have a grid of mesh or can i just put them on the 08:1 ratio?

Thanks Jake


----------



## Bigchewy (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 267976
My yearling woma Lu so perfect quite symmetrical there


----------



## yommy (Oct 17, 2012)

you can run them on the grate or substrate. As perlite is sterile compared to verlicumite. (perlite is a great medium for woma's)

I done it both ways with great success.

- - - Updated - - -

Here a pic of one of the females, she shed tonight see what happens in 25 days


----------



## deebo (Oct 18, 2012)

looking good brett!

Not sure of this girls exact due date as I was away when she had her prelay but I would say she is not far off given how she looks.

- - - Updated - - -

jakethomas - I aim my incubator at about 31.7 degrees - there may be 0.1,0.2 degrees difference between top and bottom at the most, I put womas, bhps eggs at the top and morelia on the middle shelf. I didnt measure the watre/perlite ratio but just put as much water as I would normally as if doing the no substrate method. It was enough to make the perlite sort of clump together but there was no watre sloshing around in the bottom of the tub.


----------



## xterra (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure of this girls exact due date as I was away when she had her prelay but I would say she is not far off given how she looks.

[/QUOTE]

Dave she looks like she is working hard just to keep them in. Amazing how big the wombs get.


----------



## deebo (Oct 18, 2012)

xterra said:


> Not sure of this girls exact due date as I was away when she had her prelay but I would say she is not far off given how she looks.



Dave she looks like she is working hard just to keep them in. Amazing how big the wombs get.[/QUOTE]

yeah she looks massive but you should see the big boodarie girl! Looks like she has eaten about half a dozen jumbo rats - poor thing!


----------



## xterra (Oct 18, 2012)

Well done Dave......both boodarie girls! Sounds like you are heaving a good season so far.


----------



## deebo (Oct 20, 2012)

some more woma eggs tonight!  These are boodarie x tanami.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

deebo said:


> looking good brett!
> 
> Not sure of this girls exact due date as I was away when she had her prelay but I would say she is not far off given how she looks.
> 
> ...



How big is this girl, she's beautiful btw!


----------



## deebo (Oct 21, 2012)

vixen - not exactly sure off the top of my head but id say about 1.8kg or so prior to cooling. She is about 6 yrs old now and is def one of my favourites! Her eggs didnt do too well last year but the year before she threw some crackers who will be paired up next year.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

Well they're a stunning pair, best of luck with her eggs this season!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures of my Uluru girl. My pair recently upgraded to a black melamine, 5'x2'x2' twin unit. She was out on top of the hide.


----------



## deebo (Oct 25, 2012)

9 more tanami eggs cooking as of this afternoon! From the tanami girl belly up a few posts ago.


----------



## Boondocker (Oct 27, 2012)

deebo said:


> vixen - not exactly sure off the top of my head but id say about 1.8kg or so prior to cooling. She is about 6 yrs old now and is def one of my favourites! Her eggs didnt do too well last year but the year before she threw some crackers who will be paired up next year.



Wow great looking animals deebo.


----------



## yommy (Nov 2, 2012)

I like to separate my eggs so if one goes they all dont follow suit.

Here is a a simple fix solution i use to stop eggs rolling on grates.

The common clothes line peg has it reptile uses


----------



## jbest (Nov 2, 2012)

Is this a old photo or some freshies we can be expecting


----------



## yommy (Nov 2, 2012)

They are new ones, but not the boodaries. 

I was hesistant with yellow girl this season and she didnt go so happy to rest her this seaon and red girl didnt respond to the male attention. 
Joys of a biological hobby.

Though I have some woma eggs in the incubator amongst others still, so all is not lost....... looking forward to seeing these head though.


----------



## jakethomas (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey yommy, where you get those grates from.


----------



## zeke (Nov 3, 2012)

My 2 year old rdh woma

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yommy (Nov 3, 2012)

jakethomas said:


> Hey yommy, where you get those grates from.



Any electrical store will stock them.


----------



## Ryan Y (Nov 7, 2012)

*Mine*

Here are a few of the womas I keep in my collection over here in the states. I love all the great pics.

Thanks Ryan Young


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 7, 2012)

there crackers ryan Y love that first one


----------



## Ntise (Nov 7, 2012)

This is one of my Boodarie Womas, she's 5 years old, extremely placid and a great feeder. Looking to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## yommy (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice Ryan Y especially that 3rd pic.

Here's the two flag ship males for my woma projects.

The locality boodarie line and the 'other one' I hope to prove out over the next few season 

God i love woma's


----------



## deebo (Nov 8, 2012)

they are both crackers yommy - that rp one is just crazy!

Also, stole your peg idea - works a treat


----------



## yommy (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes Dave the peg idea works a treat  nice and simple.....

I have mates that leave them clumped so they dont roll, but by using the pegs, no roll and i've never lost a clutch to one bad egg......

The boys again. Love the belly on the RP male. But even the boodarie has the belly goods


----------



## zulu (Nov 10, 2012)

Garden variety woma that hatched yesterday


----------



## dee4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Been a bit slack lately, or busy, 1 of the 2.. But here's a clutch of Tanami that hatched a week ago.


----------



## yommy (Nov 11, 2012)

Rob that bottom left two-toned one looks really good and zulu for a garden variety not to shabby at all


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 11, 2012)

People who have these, really seem to love them. We are not allowed to have them in Victoria, but for some reason we are allowed to have BHP, which are related.. but (apparently) more aggressive! Makes no sense to me lol.


----------



## No-two (Nov 11, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> People who have these, really seem to love them. We are not allowed to have them in Victoria, but for some reason we are allowed to have BHP, which are related.. but (apparently) more aggressive! Makes no sense to me lol.



We can keep womas in Victoria. They're an advanced license species.


----------



## Omgitschris (Nov 11, 2012)

No-Two would know, he breeds the nice ones


----------



## zulu (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a nice woma Omgitschris ,really good looking SA type with gold head and silver body, some SA are like that or dog ugly ,good score.


----------



## No-two (Nov 11, 2012)

That girl will be stunning like her dad Chris. Growing very well also.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 11, 2012)

I would love a SA woma but i want a pretty one like your haha. of course i'd love it even if it werent the prettiest but i'd looovveee a pretty one....
haha otherwise I like the dark even bands with creamy background rather than yellow background. or the wonky pattern of the RHD womas.
actually I dont think anyone cares. hey yommy. out of interest, do the boodaries have a very yellow background colour?


----------



## yommy (Nov 11, 2012)

Its dependant on the actual offspring. The boodaries as hatchies tend to have a really clean whitish background with the solid band and a soft tan hew. What i've observed as an indicator of an offspring that will go really yellow is they have the yellow in the neck area as hatchies and as they grow and develop the colour comes through more strongly. I've attached pics of my yellow female as a juvi. 
Have a look at her neck area for what i was describing.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh yeah I see that. Hmmmmm. Oh i dont know. too many locales... which to choose? RHD, SA, Boodarie, sandfire or uluru. between those. 
she's beautiful by the way. gosh you have cracker animals.


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2012)

Dont forget the uluru's. Similar to the boodaries with the really defined banding but much, much larger 

You just need to pic one (locale) thats visually catches your eye. As all the locales are as nice as each other.

Hope that helps  lol


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha yeah thanks. Well I've got till later next year so hopefully I'll have decided by then....
I love all your animals by the way Yommy.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 12, 2012)

love the sa womas must find some i think


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 270465
My Tanami Woma, Womy


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 12, 2012)

Coastal_Girl said:


> View attachment 270465
> My Tanami Woma, Womy





Your attachment is not working mate.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 12, 2012)

couple of my RHDs


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2012)

They would have to be some of the nicest pin stripe RHD i've seen. Awesome animals especially that 3rd one.......


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow. I think I have found one that catches my eye... those are really stunning animals tristis. the best RHD's I've seen...


----------



## slide (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah thats an awesome animal in the 3rd pic, such bold contrast and brilliant pattern. Here's a boy that Tristis produced about 6-7 years back... Not as hot as that one but I love him all the same, great nature plus he gets the job done ; )


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

He's stunning!!!! i would be happy with something like that any day.
Are most the RHD's you breed similar to these patterns? (the ones you've shown and slide's)
And for those who own/ed SA womas. what kinda size are yours fully grown?


----------



## Boondocker (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the RHDs! Thanks for sharing, Tristis.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 13, 2012)

What kinda price is one looking at for a hatchy RHD? - if I may ask.:lol:


----------



## Tristis (Nov 13, 2012)

cheers guys, yes its my pin stripe line and most the hatchling have the pin stripes.
the youngest snake in the pics is on of last years, i still have a couple left if anyone wants to pm me.
very nice slide, good to hear hes going well!


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll be looking into womas late next year so I will keep you in mind tristis. your animals are amazing!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow Tristis, that third one is an absolute screamer with those really dark markings! I never thought I'd ever see RHD womas with that kind of marking. Keep hard at it, these ones are truly exceptional.


----------



## traceylee (Nov 14, 2012)

Boo!


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 14, 2012)

traceylee said:


> Boo!
> 
> View attachment 270700



What locale is this stunning woma? she has a beautiful bright yellow head! very nice.


----------



## traceylee (Nov 14, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> What locale is this stunning woma? she has a beautiful bright yellow head! very nice.



Thanks  I think she's pretty special  she's my baby.
She's a Tanami


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha she sure is pretty special! thanks for that 

- - - Updated - - -

Come on guys! lets keep the thread alive! anyone else got any womas? :lol:


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Nov 17, 2012)

OK here's some more womas


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh they're gorgeous Miss_Stripey! What locale are they? they have good banding on them! and congratulations on the clutch!


----------



## yommy (Nov 18, 2012)

One of the girls.....


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's Prada (missus didn't like the name Coy), getting ready to be moved into her "big" home.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice RHD Rob!


----------



## yommy (Nov 24, 2012)

One from last season I held onto to see how it would colour up. 
Quite nicely I think


----------



## Goldie74 (Nov 24, 2012)

^ nice yommy! I love their strike mode, mouth agape. My girl doesn't do this so much anymore, only the occasional display but rarely strikes. I will put a photo up soon... is she/ he ^ sibling to my girl?


----------



## yommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes mate from that same clutch. Yeah this one is mellow 95% of the time  but can strike a pose.......

That would be good to see how the progression is going.......


----------



## dee4 (Nov 27, 2012)

A hot little number..


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Nov 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 27, 2012)

My little girl...


----------



## Rob (Nov 27, 2012)

frankgrimes said:


> My little girl...
> 
> View attachment 272049



Didn't work. Try advanced mode.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 27, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> Didn't work. Try advanced mode.



Done


----------



## Rob (Nov 27, 2012)

frankgrimes said:


> Done



Nice one.


----------



## lexy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

a couple of holdbacks from last season and a dont drop please from this season (got there just in time...)


----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2012)

lexy1 said:


> View attachment 272232
> View attachment 272233
> View attachment 272234
> a couple of holdbacks from last season and a dont drop please from this season (got there just in time...)


The picks are not working.


----------



## jbest (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow love the second pic what locale?


----------



## lexy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tennant creek.. The Brad on here actually bred that one.... I wont take the credit...ha ha


----------



## jbest (Nov 30, 2012)

My new RHD woma first time iv picked her up and after being fed two days ago she still seems to think im food lol


----------



## Hathers85 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread makes me REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want a breeding pair of womas!!!! Hey Santa......


----------



## Hathers85 (Dec 1, 2012)

Woma kiss . Same male as above pics .


----------



## Bigchewy (Dec 1, 2012)

Do u know what locale this woma is? Do anyone know dolittle farm breeds what locale he is? He about 1 1/2 yr old just buy off a guy from Cowra last weekend he awesome guy wag his tail all the time for a loving bite he kept missing me just left him alone for a week about 3day before I check him out if he ok saw his blue cloud eyes he just shed yesterday no wonder why he is snappy so a feed today I am sure he gonna smash big time so it's would be awesome if u guys know what locale I am not sure if its wa or Uluru ?




- - - Updated -


----------



## jbest (Dec 1, 2012)

Hathers85 said:


> Woma kiss . Same male as above pics .



everytime i pick up my new girl i get these love bites continually lol they dont hurt much but it is annoying running her under water to get her off. i always wash my hands with soap too before handling so would anyone have any idea how i can get this out of her?


----------



## Bigchewy (Dec 1, 2012)

jbest said:


> everytime i pick up my new girl i get these love bites continually lol they dont hurt much but it is annoying running her under water to get her off. i always wash my hands with soap too before handling so would anyone have any idea how i can get this out of her?




I have heard somewhere in old post one guy use f10hand gel to stop snake not liking the taste of yr hand and arm with f10 gel? I might be wrong if that doesn't work :/ I have still trouble with my male yearling woma I haven't got bitten yet but i can tell he gonna strike :shock: and he did three time but missed me by a inch I just had him for a week so hope he doesn't strike me next couple days because. I just fed him I hope


----------



## Vixen (Dec 1, 2012)

I forget if I have posted these photos, I don't think I have but please forgive me if i'm wrong haha. My Topaz Tanami pair:


----------



## jbest (Dec 1, 2012)

excellent thanks for that might have to give it a go. thanks bigchewy


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 1, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I forget if I have posted these photos, I don't think I have but please forgive me if i'm wrong haha. My Topaz Tanami pair:




Beautiful mate, just stunning.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Boondocker (Dec 2, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I forget if I have posted these photos, I don't think I have but please forgive me if i'm wrong haha. My Topaz Tanami pair:



Very nice! No, I don't recall seeing these posted in this thread before.


----------



## jahan (Dec 3, 2012)

A couple after their first slough.View attachment 272604
View attachment 272605


----------



## No-two (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Nellynake (Dec 3, 2012)

How do you post pictures? whenever I do it, it just says attachment O  

I just got my tanami (Male) and Uluru (Female) on sunday  I have been told if I breed both they will have topaz offspring. Is this true?

Thanks,
Nellynake


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 3, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> How do you post pictures? whenever I do it, it just says attachment O
> 
> I just got my tanami (Male) and Uluru (Female) on sunday  I have been told if I breed both they will have topaz offspring. Is this true?
> 
> ...


no very wrong just a muddied locality woma 

topaz is just a very nice form of tanamis i belive it was first produced by southern cross reptiles but im not to sure there , who told you that if you dont mind my asking , i would double check all info they give you in future as that is BS about ulurus and tanamis creating topaz 

oh and go to advanced post then manage attachments , then up the top you will see a small tab "choose photo" or something like that , click it then upload your pics , just dragging them over to a post doesn't work


----------



## No-two (Dec 3, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> How do you post pictures? whenever I do it, it just says attachment O
> 
> I just got my tanami (Male) and Uluru (Female) on sunday  I have been told if I breed both they will have topaz offspring. Is this true?
> 
> ...



No. Topaz is a colour "morph", you can only produce topaz by breeding animals from that linage. They are tanami locality.

Not sure about the photo thing, I use photobucket.


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 3, 2012)

and how do you use that to work on here?

The guy i bought them from said they would produce topaz

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> The guy i bought them from said they would produce topaz
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


he either told you that just to sell them easier or he doesn't have a clue , either way you wont get topaz from those animals , they actually wont even be locality specific , just womas plain old womas like they have in the states as they have trouble getting locality specific , your in aus mate id hold out and try to get another nice tanami or uluru if you want to breed


----------



## caliherp (Dec 4, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> he either told you that just to sell them easier or he doesn't have a clue , either way you wont get topaz from those animals , they actually wont even be locality specific , just womas plain old womas like they have in the states as they have trouble getting locality specific , your in aus mate id hold out and try to get another nice tanami or uluru if you want to breed


+1 if you have the resources why not take advantage of them?


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

He might sell me another tanami female. at the moment she is due to lay. I'll get dad to get it  How do you know I won't get a topaz? why does he look a bit better then some i have seen. 
















Thanks, 
Nellynake


----------



## No-two (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> How do you know I won't get a topaz? why does he look a bit better then some i have seen.



Because those animals are not Topaz womas. You cannot produce an animal from a particular line if you do not have that line. Why does he not look as good as some I've seen? Either way there is not a single thing Topaz about those animals.


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

No-two said:


> Because those animals are not Topaz womas. You cannot produce an animal from a particular line if you do not have that line. Why does he not look as good as some I've seen? Either way there is not a single thing Topaz about those animals.



Yeah. I was told he might have topaz in him but not show it? He might be a het woma  I just thought he had something in him because some tanami are very faded. well anyway. I guess I can't tell until I breed them. 

Thanks,
Nellynake


----------



## No-two (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> Yeah. I was told he might have topaz in him but not show it? He might be a het woma  I just thought he had something in him because some tanami are very faded. well anyway. I guess I can't tell until I breed them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nellynake



Topaz is a colour morph, it is a line bred trait acheived only from those animals. There can be no 'het for topaz' as it is either a topaz or it isn't. Tanamis are the most common womas and as a result vary the most, you get some faded and bright coloured ones. They are extremely variable. 

If someone coins their line of snakes a particular name regardless if another animal, completely unrelated looks the same they can not have the same name as the name 'Topaz' is for the line of bright coloured tanamis from SXRs, unless its something like albino, or pied ball as they are simply indicating a genetic mutation.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> Yeah. I was told he might have topaz in him but not show it? He might be a het woma  I just thought he had something in him because some tanami are very faded. well anyway. I guess I can't tell until I breed them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nellynake


no topaz doesnt have "het" animals , and i can tell you now as can many others , you will not get topaz out of those animals . FULLSTOP please do not breed them then try to sell them off as topaz or any locality for that matter 

forget what the seller has told you , as i said he either doesn't have a clue and was talking out of his a$$$ , or he straight up lied to you in telling you they will produce topaz womas as they will not produce them


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

ok then. should i breed them still though? If i do what would I say it is?


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> ok then. should i breed them still though? If i do what would I say it is?


if you really want you could breed them , problem is though you loose any locality they may have in the bubs people will argue that unless you can trace it back to wild caught animals than localities are already muddied , but i like to think there are still locality specific animals out there 

as i said if it where me id hold out and get another tanami instead of just putting together what ever you can get your hands on , thats what they do in the states because they cant find locality specific , as i said where in australia mate take advantage of that 

and if you do breed them and you want to sell the bubs then label them as what they are , a woma with mixed locality blood , not a topaz


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok then. The guy I bought them from said he might sell me the other tanami girl. He said I would get first choice. the funny thing is he saw the tanami girl and him locked on once, she is now gravid. And the uluru and him locked on around 15-20 times and they got nothing. She might have taken a break for the season. 

Would the babies look impressive? Or weird? 
Thanks,
Nellynake


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> Ok then. The guy I bought them from said he might sell me the other tanami girl. He said I would get first choice. the funny thing is he saw the tanami girl and him locked on once, she is now gravid. And the uluru and him locked on around 15-20 times and they got nothing. She might have taken a break for the season.
> 
> Would the babies look impressive? Or weird?
> Thanks,
> Nellynake


must just be me but id be steering clear of a breeder that told me crap like ulurus and tanamis producing topaz , his either a liar if he does know you wont get topaz from them or he doesn't have a clue 

and there is absolutely no way of telling what the hatchies will look like , some may be a bit of a mix between parents some may look more like one parent or the other and some might look completely different to both parents 
its a bit like asking the doctor what your unborn son is going to look like , he doesn't have a bloody clue


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

yer suppose. I have a friend who has an uluru I think so i might let her breed with his  
I thikn he did know what he was talking about. He had heaps of different pythons. But i'm happy with them anyway. I might et the other tanami. 

Thanks,
Nellynake


----------



## No-two (Dec 4, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> yer suppose. I have a friend who has an uluru I think so i might let her breed with his
> I thikn he did know what he was talking about. He had heaps of different pythons. But i'm happy with them anyway. I might et the other tanami.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nellynake



Having heaps of pythons doesn't mean you know what you're talking about.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 4, 2012)

No-two said:


> Having heaps of pythons doesn't mean you know what you're talking about.



+1. If he did know what he was talking about it means he straight out lied to you. I wouldn't be pouring my money his way. If you want to breed I would be looking for a tanami else where. There are plenty of nice ones that come up for sale if you wait. SXR started the topaz line. It came from a linebreeding specific animals. ONLY topaz tanamis can produce topaz tanamis.


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah I know. anyway who cares now. I have to different locality womas and thats that. I don't really care there not topaz. it's going to be my first time breeding so i'm happy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2012)

boodarie


----------



## jahan (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the dark colours on that one TB.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah its a nice animal in the flesh.

- - - Updated - - -

Another pic of the same animal.


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 4, 2012)

that is nice. Idon't mind that one. I bought mine for a bit more length then a stimson but i have always liked womas


----------



## deebo (Dec 4, 2012)

My first little boodarie out of the egg this afternoon.


----------



## xterra (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done Dave......must be satisfying finally having some success with that pair. Worth the wait.


----------



## cemspec (Dec 5, 2012)

My pair of beautiful boodarie womas that bred last season
Currently up for sale!


----------



## deebo (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks paul - pretty happy to get these ones out! Still one thats taking its time but the first 4 look nice and healthy.


----------



## jbest (Dec 5, 2012)

So the first 2 pics of my new rockhampton downs womas. Very excitable always headbobbing and tailwagging always hungry and always mistaking my hands for food lol and the 2nd 2 pics are my first woma Bandit hes a boodarie freshly shed today


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

Here I am in my brand new suit. Dad had to help me with the last bit of my tail, and I was so happy I peed all over him. He wasn't very happy, but he still thinks I'm sexy as......


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 6, 2012)

another boodarie


----------



## deebo (Dec 6, 2012)

I said no holdbacks this year and its hard when you get animals that look as nice as these after their second shed......the first one has a really nice orangey hue in the banding and the second looks like it will be a nice red banded animal.


----------



## yommy (Dec 8, 2012)

TrueBlue said:


> another boodarie



Not to shabby at all there Rob


----------



## roobars (Dec 8, 2012)

dear dad... I may have peed on you but little did you know the amount of effort that it took not to poop. please see the size of my bladder at the time of the photo, clearly a poop in progress


----------



## yommy (Dec 9, 2012)

Really like the tail markings on that one Rob72


----------



## Vixen (Dec 9, 2012)

Finally have a new woma to contribute to this awesome thread, my new RHD female that arrived last Friday.

She is by the far the WORST snake i've ever had to handle haha, _EVERYTHING _is food, _ALL_ the time. She even tries to coil up the hook and herself, whatever she can manage to latch onto without thinking first. But ill forgive her that for being so pretty, although i'm not looking forward to dealing with her when she's bigger ( 2yo at the moment ) :shock:


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 10, 2012)

Vixen, hehehe, you should have a chat with me about her appetite...Womas are well known for their obsession with food, both of my males like to taste me, and one of my females is looking like she's starting to get interested in me, she did the other week, latched on and wouldn't let go for about 10 minutes


----------



## Boondocker (Dec 10, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Finally have a new woma to contribute to this awesome thread, my new RHD female that arrived last Friday.



Beautiful RHD there, Vixen.

- - - Updated - - -

Phone photos of a couple of animals I'm growing. One is a 2010 hatch and one is a 2011 hatch.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone direct me in the way of a quality SA woma breeder. With quality silvery/bluey/greyish coloured animals and bright yellow contrasting head colour.
Please do not say No-two as I have already spoken to him.
Thanks guys!
Looking for a hatchie very soon and struggling to find breeders of non 'dog ugly' SA woma pythons.
Thanks again.


----------



## yommy (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is a lighter 'possible het' female. She is a full sib to my reduced pattern animals.
The reduce male is going over her next season. should produce some nice animals.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 10, 2012)

What woma locales do you breed yommy? as I'm really struggling to find breeders with available hatchlings. I planned on getting a woma next season but plans changed and now I'm getting one earlier but this has come a bit late in the season so finding hatchlings at such short notice has proved a difficult task and now I'm becoming slightly desperate. 
Thanks,
bananapeel


----------



## No-two (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 10, 2012)

@ No-two - I think I PM'd you asking but do do you know of any other breeders of SA womas? I'm desperately trying to find one and having a difficult time. :?


----------



## yommy (Dec 11, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> What woma locales do you breed yommy? as I'm really struggling to find breeders with available hatchlings. I planned on getting a woma next season but plans changed and now I'm getting one earlier but this has come a bit late in the season so finding hatchlings at such short notice has proved a difficult task and now I'm becoming slightly desperate.
> Thanks,
> bananapeel



My main focus is my WA 'Boodarie' Locale and my NT rabbit flat reduced pattern woma's which i am hoping to prove out in the near future. 

So many excellent locales out there. 

Though i dont know any SA locale breeders personally, Den from DENSPYTHONS used to have some nice SA's unsure wether he still has them and No-Two's were stunning too. Good luck, you'd think there would be some available this season just need to find em. Makes the wait all that much better.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

yommy said:


> My main focus is my WA 'Boodarie' Locale and my NT rabbit flat reduced pattern woma's which i am hoping to prove out in the near future.
> 
> So many excellent locales out there.
> 
> Though i dont know any SA locale breeders personally, Den from DENSPYTHONS used to have some nice SA's unsure wether he still has them and No-Two's were stunning too. Good luck, you'd think there would be some available this season just need to find em. Makes the wait all that much better.



Oh whoops! PM'd you just before reading this. Sorry about that.
Mmm it's proving to be tough finding any hatchies or even juvies. Would have loved some of No-two's but he's resting his adults this season.
Would have thought they'd be slightly more available than what I've found. seems a lot more people keep tanamis and WA locales.
Here's hoping I find some from this season. I think my mum would be most dissapointed for me as she knew how stoked I was when she told me to start looking for breeders and getting onto the licence thing. I went absolutely nuts btw when she told me I could get one now rather than in a year! The wait was definitely entertaining... until it got frustrating. Now I'm madly searching and thinking I may have to pick a different locale, which I would also be happy with but this will most likely be my only snake until I move out of home according to parents so I would have liked to get one I really want!

Oh well, I'll keep looking!
thanks for your help though!


----------



## No-two (Dec 11, 2012)

Den from dens pythons may still breed them, I'm not sure of anyone breeding them in Victoria (not like you've described anyway).


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

No-two said:


> Den from dens pythons may still breed them, I'm not sure of anyone breeding them in Victoria (not like you've described anyway).



Doesn't have to be in Vic. (well as long as they're willing to freight)

- - - Updated - - -



Tristis said:


> cheers guys, yes its my pin stripe line and most the hatchling have the pin stripes.
> the youngest snake in the pics is on of last years, i still have a couple left if anyone wants to pm me.
> very nice slide, good to hear hes going well!



Still got any left? :lol: haha


----------



## No-two (Dec 11, 2012)

Then try Denver.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks very much, appreciate it!


----------



## roobars (Dec 11, 2012)

Den pythons does not breed Womas any more. I got 2/3 of their last ones a year ago. they gave their breeding pair to their mates. BHP's only from Den now


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

roobars said:


> Den pythons does not breed Womas any more. I got 2/3 of their last ones a year ago. they gave their breeding pair to their mates. BHP's only from Den now


they have one male left. so I'll probs be getting him.


----------



## yommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats awesome news. 

Though if it falls though. One of Dens mates who did 'interview with a keeper' was featured in a issue a few mags back got Dens SA's. 
Maybe he can put you in contact with him.

Best of luck


----------



## roobars (Dec 12, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> they have one male left. so I'll probs be getting him.



Not sure how that is possible, they only had one male a year ago and I took him. They had 3 females, and I got one of them. How old us this male? Something don't add up maybe they bred again with their mates pair or something?


----------



## Hathers85 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dinner time .


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 12, 2012)

roobars said:


> Not sure how that is possible, they only had one male a year ago and I took him. They had 3 females, and I got one of them. How old us this male? Something don't add up maybe they bred again with their mates pair or something?



Hmmm they must have bred again. On their available page they show one female and one male. The female is sold. They look quite young though.
Not sure what's happened there.


Nice woma!


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 12, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Hmmm they must have bred again. On their available page they show one female and one male. The female is sold. They look quite young though.
> Not sure what's happened there.
> !


dont mean to burst your bubble but i think there the same pics that have been on his web page for ages and he just hasn't updated it 
i wouldn't set your heart on getting one of those until you have spoken to den , something tells me there rather old pics , good luck im sure you will find what your looking for eventually


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 12, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> dont mean to burst your bubble but i think there the same pics that have been on his web page for ages and he just hasn't updated it
> i wouldn't set your heart on getting one of those until you have spoken to den , something tells me there rather old pics , good luck im sure you will find what your looking for eventually



I've been in contact with them and he is available so all good.
thanks for the advice anyway though.


----------



## yommy (Dec 12, 2012)

A few of the boodarie group. From cleaning today.
Rested this season but well conditioned for next year.......


----------



## roobars (Dec 12, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> I've been in contact with them and he is available so all good.
> thanks for the advice anyway though.




How old mate? Mine are 2 years old now... ready for some breeding cos the girl is pushing 900g  gonna give it a crack after summer  I want more babies


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 12, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> I've been in contact with them and he is available so all good.
> thanks for the advice anyway though.


no worries , it just seems to be pretty common that breeders don't update their web pages to often , its happened to me before where i seen an animal i really liked got in touch only to find out it had been sold over 6 months before hand  congrats though his a nice looking little boy all the best


----------



## yommy (Dec 12, 2012)

The 17womas line pair, that will be the focus of my main breeding effort for 2013......
If this is an inhertitable trait these two should be able to prove it.....

Conditioning focus for the time being


----------



## RedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

Their gorgeous yommy. Goodluck. If the hatchies look half as good I'm sure you will have people lining up at the gates including myself.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 12, 2012)

yommy said:


> The 17womas line pair, that will be the focus of my main breeding effort for 2013......
> If this is an inhertitable trait these two should be able to prove it.....
> 
> Conditioning focus for the time being


very nice , +1 to what redfox said , if it proves out put me on the waiting list that im sure is already a foot long  
just curious are these guys locale specific do you know? if so what


----------



## RedFox (Dec 12, 2012)

Thomasss I'm pretty sure in a previous post I saw yommy label them as RP rabbit flats. Not completely sure though. Yommy???


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks very much Yommy. I hope it works out!

- - - Updated - - -



roobars said:


> How old mate? Mine are 2 years old now... ready for some breeding cos the girl is pushing 900g  gonna give it a crack after summer  I want more babies



Not quite sure yet. I have emailed them and asked but am awaiting a reply.
Lol i'm so excited I've been checking my inbox every 5 minutes but nothing yet.
Hope the breeding works out for you!
I hope to have a crack at breeding in a few years!

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> no worries , it just seems to be pretty common that breeders don't update their web pages to often , its happened to me before where i seen an animal i really liked got in touch only to find out it had been sold over 6 months before hand  congrats though his a nice looking little boy all the best



Aww that must have sucked.  
Yeah did you see the pic?
I have no idea how he'll turn out as this will be my first snake.
Do you think he'll look decent? be honest...
haha I'll love it even if it's ugly! although I struggle to find ugly snakes.


----------



## yommy (Dec 12, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> very nice , +1 to what redfox said , if it proves out put me on the waiting list that im sure is already a foot long
> just curious are these guys locale specific do you know? if so what



Yes redfox is correct the founding animals to this group were W/C animals from the Rabbit Flat area and i am a locale specific freak when it comes to woma's 

Using Alice springs and Tennant creek as the base line of a triangle rabbit flat is the point of that triangle. 
Easily found in a goggle search. Its in the NT but close to the WA border. 
Hoping if its inheritable and that its a simple ressessive. As i have 4 full siblings to these guys that i hope will be Hets to the trait.
Guess time will tell


----------



## deebo (Dec 12, 2012)

loving this little one - freshly hatched about 5 mins ago!


----------



## xterra (Dec 12, 2012)

deebo said:


> loving this little one - freshly hatched about 5 mins ago!


Nice Dave...........unfortunately you put it in writing in post #1774 that there are to be no holdbacks this year.


----------



## deebo (Dec 12, 2012)

haha! Might have to go and edit that post quickly!


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 12, 2012)

yommy said:


> Yes redfox is correct the founding animals to this group were W/C animals from the Rabbit Flat area and i am a locale specific freak when it comes to woma's
> 
> Using Alice springs and Tennant creek as the base line of a triangle rabbit flat is the point of that triangle.
> Easily found in a goggle search. Its in the NT but close to the WA border.
> ...


cheers , rabbit flats got a nice ring to it , any pics of the sibs to these guys , if there already in the thread can you direct us to what page , all the best with it would be great to have another type of woma


----------



## yommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a couples of the sibs, nothing special 

That is one cracking animal there Dave. 
I'd be changing the no-hold back rule for this year or making an exception with that one.......


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

yommy said:


> Here's a couples of the sibs, nothing special



Oh yeah they're horrible! so you obviously wouldn't mind passing them over. :lol:
Nothing special at all.....


----------



## deebo (Dec 13, 2012)

another one out with a few spotty areas on it.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

Stunning hatchies there deebo! Gotta be happy with them.
Lets keep the thread alive guys. more pics please...


----------



## yommy (Dec 13, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Oh yeah they're horrible! so you obviously wouldn't mind passing them over. :lol:
> Nothing special at all.....



No I think I'll hang onto them in case they throw something special 
No woma is ugly to me..... If you can't find an SA you may need to swap the S for a W. Nice WAs getting around these days.

Cracker there Dave unusual colours, loving the grey tones


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

yommy said:


> No I think I'll hang onto them in case they throw something special
> No woma is ugly to me..... If you can't find an SA you may need to swap the S for a W. Nice WAs getting around these days.
> 
> Cracker there Dave unusual colours, loving the grey tones



Haha definitely gonna throw some crackers there yommy!
I think I'm in with the SA. Of course I would love a WA too. (and a RHD and uluru) but if I get another woma I don't know if I'd get something completely different or a female SA for breeding...

Definitely some stunning WA ers going around. hmm very tempting.....


----------



## matty1 (Dec 13, 2012)

this is my 2yr old lucy


----------



## jbest (Dec 13, 2012)

deebo said:


> another one out with a few spotty areas on it.



Yes please lol


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful Matty!


----------



## matty1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks bananapeel


----------



## yommy (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice avatar there jbest any updated pics of ya fella?


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 16, 2012)

yommy said:


> Here's a couples of the sibs, nothing special
> ...


nice , cheers for posting them , is that pretty typical look of the rabbit flat locale or are they just nice ones


----------



## RedFox (Dec 16, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> nice , cheers for posting them , is that pretty typical look of the rabbit flat locale or are they just nice ones



The rabbot Flats I've seen look a bit like RHD and tanamis. I nice mix of orange, caramel and cream. Definitely a nice pair of sibs, yommy. I look forward to when you prove out the rp. SXR used to have some rabbit flats, not sure if they still do with them down sizing the woma breeding.


----------



## jbest (Dec 16, 2012)

yommy said:


> Nice avatar there jbest any updated pics of ya fella?



Thanks Brett i put up some pics last week of him freshly shed at the top of page 119 hes turned out to be a real great snake definately my favourite.


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2012)

dont know how i missed him. Coming along very nicely


----------



## Boondocker (Dec 17, 2012)

yommy said:


> The 17womas line pair, that will be the focus of my main breeding effort for 2013......
> If this is an inhertitable trait these two should be able to prove it.....
> 
> Conditioning focus for the time being



Good luck w/ those two, Brett. I can hardly wait to see what you get. Whatever hatches from yours will probably shape whatever plans I make with mine.


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2012)

Boondocker said:


> Good luck w/ those two, Brett. I can hardly wait to see what you get. Whatever hatches from yours will probably shape whatever plans I make with mine.



any updated pics of yours? the hatchies pics on morelia were awesome would love to see em with some growth on them.

I have a 'het' clutch in the incubator due to hatch shortly not sure which male did the job as they were all rotated over her while i was in Afghanistan.
Cant wait to see what pokes it head out. the female was a normal female but full sibling to the 2 RP animals. Next year is the big year with selected pairings only.....


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 17, 2012)

yommy said:


> any updated pics of yours? the hatchies pics on morelia were awesome would love to see em with some growth on them.
> 
> I have a 'het' clutch in the incubator due to hatch shortly not sure which male did the job as they were all rotated over her while i was in Afghanistan.
> Cant wait to see what pokes it head out. the female was a normal female but full sibling to the 2 RP animals. Next year is the big year with selected pairings only.....


How long is shortly? :lol: very exciting to see what's gonna appear from that clutch. be sure to post pics!


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> How long is shortly? :lol: very exciting to see what's gonna appear from that clutch. be sure to post pics!



All i want for christmas is spotted womas  lets see what santa brings.............

Day 55 will be the 24 Dec 12..........


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 17, 2012)

That would be fantastic if they popped out on Xmas!
Hopefully it's a very merry christmas for you!
Congrats!


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2012)

cheers 

It will be interesting to see if any RP stuff happens. It would be a bonus. But next year is the big year........

Keep you guys posted....


----------



## jahan (Dec 17, 2012)

Goodluck yommy , I hope santa is good to you.


----------



## deebo (Dec 17, 2012)

my remaining little boodarie womas. First pair went to a good mate tonight after their first feed which they all took on the first offering - womas are so easy to get going and I love them for it!


----------



## xterra (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave,
Very happy with these two.
Small in size but full of character. Cant help but smile when they arc up and the mouth opens.
View attachment 274016
View attachment 274017


----------



## yommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice pair xterra your going to get 2 high yellow animals from that pair, they'll keep getting yellower with each shed.

@ dave how are the subtle 3 tones you get with the boodaries? nice little animals


----------



## sharky (Dec 18, 2012)

tThis thread has made me drool! There are so many stunning womas!!!!!! Makes me jelly  I'd love a woma...but mum says they are 'ugly'. I didn't talk to her for the rest of the day because of that comment :lol:
Deebo & xterra, those are some wicked looking hatchlings!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha ^^^^ Nice. That's a good trick I can use against my mum!


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 18, 2012)

My mum hates the look of woma's but I have now got myself a pair after.... I guess... persistance?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 18, 2012)

When I was thinking of getting a snake I showed my Aunt a pic of a BHP and she said it was scary looking. I then showed her a pic of a woma and she said why don't you just get a normal looking snake (meaning a carpet).-_-


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2012)

RHD's


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 18, 2012)

GeckoJosh , very nice RHD's , dates a little off though


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

VERY Nice Josh! Wow, that first one is an absolute screamer. Hope you hold him back, he's a keeper


----------



## Kitah (Dec 19, 2012)

As I said before, very nice bubs Josh


----------



## yommy (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice looking rockies josh


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am really, really stoked with them


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2012)

a couple from todays cleaning


----------



## womaspotted (Dec 24, 2012)

*my babies trying to decide keep or sell*

:lol:






yommy said:


> a couple from todays cleaning


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 24, 2012)

Gorgeous hatchies there womaspotted, were you expecting hatchies like this or did they pop up randomly? Either way I'm jealous


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbest (Dec 24, 2012)

yommy said:


> I have a 'het' clutch in the incubator due to hatch shortly not sure which male did the job as they were all rotated over her while i was in Afghanistan.
> Cant wait to see what pokes it head out. the female was a normal female but full sibling to the 2 RP animals. Next year is the big year with selected pairings only.....



any good news yet???

ps all these photos going up look awesome keep em coming


----------



## roobars (Dec 24, 2012)

Just weighed my female SA in at 1095grams. What weight should I expect when fully mature? I THINK she is 2 now


----------



## yommy (Dec 24, 2012)

day 55 is tomorrow, if there is no heads tomorrow afternoon i'll pip em to be sure.

Looking good there womaspotted. what was your % of the clutch rp/spotted?
Do the parents show any RP/spotting. Good to see more getting around. 
Has to be a genetic trait..... good times ahead 

Hopefully yours will lighten up like this as adults.........


----------



## womaspotted (Dec 24, 2012)

*Five babies out of six eggs*

If you look woma spotted in this site I have pics of parents and others !! Parents bread by friend about three years ago so first time breading I have four woma adults two laid eggs but only hers where any good 
not shore if selling or keeping as I have other pets 



yommy said:


> day 55 is tomorrow, if there is no heads tomorrow afternoon i'll pip em to be sure.
> 
> Looking good there womaspotted. what was your % of the clutch rp/spotted?
> Do the parents show any RP/spotting. Good to see more getting around.
> ...


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2012)

1st and only woma clutch this year. 1st one to pip today and 1st to be fully out of the egg.

Thanks Santa


----------



## jbest (Dec 25, 2012)

Congratulations mate what a Xmas present!!


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking good mate. Congrats


----------



## yommy (Dec 25, 2012)

1st woma clutch that hasnt been WA animals (Boodaries rested this season).
Still locale specific. This line is the Rabbit Flat line - or my - 17 womas's line.

This clutch is from a normal full sib to my RP animals. 
Hoping something special pops it head out 
Nice clean markings so far, a reduced one would be nice.......


----------



## womaspotted (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 275306
View attachment 275310


adultsView attachment 275309
View attachment 275308

Was hoping to get red woma 
But just shows sometime you can be suprised
So what do you think ?????View attachment 275307


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 27, 2012)

womaspotted said:


> View attachment 275306
> View attachment 275310
> 
> View attachment 275309
> ...


i think their all invalid attachment mate , go advanced than down to manage attachments and upload them


----------



## womaspotted (Dec 27, 2012)

adult then two babies adult the baby head


----------



## yommy (Dec 27, 2012)

Absolute crackers there womaspotted i like them offspring alot 

Here is the Rabbit Flats all out of the eggs looking forward to a few sheds from these to see them colour up.


----------



## smithson (Dec 27, 2012)

Brett are some sexy womas !!!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 27, 2012)

Where is rabbit flats? are they a type of tanami woma? Any pics of the parents, or have I missed them? 

Also Geckojosh, I'm dying to see more pics of your RHD's, and the ones that hatched out after you took those two pics  I keep checking your photobucket acct multiple times daily hoping for updates lol!


----------



## yommy (Dec 27, 2012)

Kitah. 

Rabbit Flat is a town on the NT / WA border area. It would be the tip of a triangle if Alicesprings and Tennant Creek was the base line.
Google will give you the exact location.

The parents to this clutch are on pg 121 post #1813. The Rabbit Flat locale group include my RP woma's. It consists of a group of 6 siblings.
2 fully reduced, a really light female and 3 what i would call normal looking womas. It is the foundation of my 17woma's line as i was fortuneate to be offered this group to prove out by Baden (solar17) it is yet to be proven - the RP side of the house).

I was overseas this season when introduction were made and all males went over the girl.
Next season is specific pairings to see if the RP side of the house is genetic. I will only be doing RP to RP and the RP male to the light yellow girl.
And the normal to normal.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for that, and nice animals! I know very little about woma's- so far, hence the questions


----------



## yommy (Dec 27, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Thanks for that, and nice animals! I know very little about woma's- so far, hence the questions



I run by the principle any woma is a good woma.
There are some really nice locales available now from the NT, WA & SA. What ever flavour you like........

Every collection should have at least 1 woma in it. 
But thats the problem, with so much personality and spunk you cant stop at 1.

You've got to get some


----------



## Kitah (Dec 28, 2012)

I was looking at Geckojosh's RHD's  hence why I'm so keen for more pics of his bubs. I tend to like the womas with the lighter colouring, reddish stripes and a light creamy yellow base colour... and nice banding  I like some Tanami womas as well. Not too keen on SA's personally.. The Boodaries you are so fond of have nice bands, but they seem to be darker generally?


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2012)

You get a bit of variation with the boodaries, just look at my yellow and red girl but they start dark and lighten.
RHD are a nice locale. I'm excited to see how these Rabbit Flat locality colours up. 

They seem lighter and thinner banded so a few sheds should tell 
Here one thats caught my eye so far.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus yommy I noticed your post count is 3025. 3024 would be about Womas wouldn't they? lol


----------



## aerojake (Dec 28, 2012)

This is our 3yo aryia.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Kitah,
They are all in shed or shedding atm, I should have some pics to upload over the next day or so


----------



## yommy (Dec 28, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Jesus yommy I noticed your post count is 3025. 3024 would be about Womas wouldn't they? lol



Probably be pretty close there Dave... lol 
just trying to keep up with the "show us your Antaresia thread"

You wouldn't guess there my favourite species  

Have you hatched out any stunners this season?
All the best for 2013.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 28, 2012)

I actually haven't bred Womas for the last 2 seasons. Over here its a bit hard to get rid of the progeny due to the low numbers of cat 4 holders. Its still a very poor excuse I know, as I have some very nice Womas that should really be bred anyhow.
Cheers Dave


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 28, 2012)

womaspotted said:


> View attachment 275306
> View attachment 275310
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should send No 2 or No 3 to me. Now please


----------



## Kitah (Dec 28, 2012)

I am quite interested in getting a woma though thats for sure.. their err.. perculiar little quirks sound intriguing to me, I love animals with their own quirks and that are a bit different 

Rekon I'll be able to stop at one? I said that at the start of the year when I got my first ever snake - a windorah stimmy... I already have 5 snakes now, 3 windorah yearlings and two proserpine coastal yearlings. lol... I am moving soon so am planning on a dedicated herp room, and I'll build all my enclosures myself.. and I work at two good places for me to obtain.. err.. cheap supplies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Kitah (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice  attitude already? hehe


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 28, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Very nice  attitude already? hehe



Oh yeah, as I get the tubs out all I hear is "tap,tap,tap" which is them trying to strike at me through the tub


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

Some Woma's from the USA

(Not Mine) my good friend Derek Roddy owns this and many other sexy carrot heads and Blackhead Pythons.


----------



## yommy (Dec 29, 2012)

Dereks got some nice species for sure


----------



## Boondocker (Dec 30, 2012)

yommy said:


> any updated pics of yours? the hatchies pics on morelia were awesome would love to see em with some growth on them.
> 
> I have a 'het' clutch in the incubator due to hatch shortly not sure which male did the job as they were all rotated over her while i was in Afghanistan.
> Cant wait to see what pokes it head out. the female was a normal female but full sibling to the 2 RP animals. Next year is the big year with selected pairings only.....



Naw Brett, I haven't taken any other photos of them lately. I am redoing the parent's breeding this season, though.


----------



## yommy (Dec 30, 2012)

Boondocker said:


> Naw Brett, I haven't taken any other photos of them lately. I am redoing the parent's breeding this season, though.



No pics  get that camera out and get snapping...lol

Really hope you get the same results again mate those offspring were crackers.... 

I reckon you'll be pleasantly suprised...... best of luck with that pairing

- - - Updated - - -

****************************************************************

To all my woma friends HaPpY nEw YeArS.

Have a safe, happy and awesome 2013. 

All the best for you & your woma's..........

*****************************************************************


----------



## Vixen (Jan 2, 2013)

My proud new addition - a lovely RHD woma. 

A big thank you to Tristis for allowing him to come to a new home, he will certainly be treasured here!


----------



## Tristis (Jan 2, 2013)

glad you like him!


----------



## RedFox (Jan 2, 2013)

He is gorgeous vixen. Definitely worth treasuring.


----------



## yommy (Jan 2, 2013)

Stunning Vixen, top animals Tristis..........


----------



## digizure (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, I am considering adding woma and black head pythons to my collection. Unfortunately, it is hard to find a forum that discuss a lot about these snakes. Do you guys know of a site that cover these snakes in depth? 

I own several ball pythons and I keep them in racks. Would I be able to do the same for woma and bh pythons? If not, what kind of cage should I keep them in? Substrate? Temperature? Humidity? And are there "morphs" (like ball python morphs) of woma and bh pythons? 

Thanks! 

M


----------



## deebo (Jan 3, 2013)

womas are fine in racks but I am yet to find a tub big enough for a big adult BHP - the vision boa racks would be just big enough for a an adult BHP but some would consider it too small.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 3, 2013)

Vixen said:


> My proud new addition - a lovely RHD woma.
> 
> A big thank you to Tristis for allowing him to come to a new home, he will certainly be treasured here!



I am glad you decided to put this stunning snake on here (seen on facebook )
Anyway, this I reckon is the nicest Woma, I have ever seen, such a great looking snake.


----------



## digizure (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you know of a good breeder? I'm in Southern California.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 3, 2013)

digizure said:


> Do you know of a good breeder? I'm in Southern California.



Considering we are based in Australia, our knowledge of Californian breeders are somewhat limited. However, we do have other members from the US here that could help you via PM as per site rules...


----------



## digizure (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Whoever knows, please PM me.  Also looking into BHP.


----------



## yommy (Jan 3, 2013)

digizure said:


> Ok, thanks. Whoever knows, please PM me.  Also looking into BHP.



PM sent for some american guys.


----------



## frankgrimes (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful woma! 



Vixen said:


> My proud new addition - a lovely RHD woma.
> 
> A big thank you to Tristis for allowing him to come to a new home, he will certainly be treasured here!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Vixen, you have scored big time with that stunner


----------



## reb01 (Jan 4, 2013)

digizure said:


> Do you know of a good breeder? I'm in Southern California.



I no a few good breeders..if i send one over to you could you send me a few super zebra jungles-a pair of sunglow carpets..Thats such a stunning Woma Vixen,i would be glad to own it..


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 4, 2013)

So, I'm in the middle of designing a new enclosure for a couple of snakes. could anyone tell me what would be an appropriate height for a woma enclosure. It will be 1800mm wide but I don't know how high would be good. Thanks. I know it is a little of topic but I think this would be the best place to post


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Womas dont need that much height so 600mm is fine however I prefer to provide more space as they like to give climbing a go  so I'd say 800mm+


----------



## yommy (Jan 4, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> So, I'm in the middle of designing a new enclosure for a couple of snakes. could anyone tell me what would be an appropriate height for a woma enclosure. It will be 1800mm wide but I don't know how high would be good. Thanks. I know it is a little of topic but I think this would be the best place to post



I run 400-450mm high. Used to run 600mm (2 ft) such a waste of space for this species.
More floor space less hieght, your woma will love you 

# On a side note: Have you seen the new issue of S&T. The ranch section. I want that black woma. 
Cant wait until they produce these in numbers to release. On my wish list now  
I will have a pair of them in my collection in the future.........


----------



## buck (Jan 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> My proud new addition - a lovely RHD woma.
> 
> A big thank you to Tristis for allowing him to come to a new home, he will certainly be treasured here!



Sorry to say but that is just plain ugly. I tell you what, since I'm such a nice bloke I'll take it off your hands. Seriously, why would you want to look at that all day!!!

Note: Just to set everyone's mind at ease - massive amounts of sarcasm used above.....


----------



## RedFox (Jan 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Womas dont need that much height so 600mm is fine however I prefer to provide more space as they like to give climbing a go  so I'd say 800mm+



Mine enclosure is 600mm high but I was thinking of taking the saw to it and making it lower. I am sick of watching him fall backwards. I am afraid he will hurt himself. Mind you he is extremely unco even for a woma. My tanami seems to be a lot better at climbing though. 800mm is a long way to fall for a big heavy adult.


----------



## tazzy (Jan 5, 2013)

hey vixen looks like his enclosure is a little small!! hehehe.

Gorgeous snake! i want one!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 5, 2013)

That's true however I have seen quite a few womas who (try) to make use of the height however I don't think it's a problem having the height 400mm or something similar. I just prefer more height.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2013)

Freshly shed Topaz Tanami male! Looking forward to breeding woma's for the first time this season, they are finally old enough and large enough!


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

Vixen that woma is amazing!!!! Did you breed him?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2013)

I purchased the pair from SxR about 4 years ago ( at that time they were still rather expensive, I think I payed nearly 2g the pair - ow! But no regrets, they are beautiful )


----------



## RedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Gorgeous Vixen. You have some very nice animals. One of the nicest topaz's I have seen.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 7, 2013)

This is Charli my new Tanami Woma Hatchling


----------



## yommy (Jan 8, 2013)

I ****e pic i know 

Nothing like cleaning out the tub, place him back in and BAM!!! within 30 sec he goes again and the cleaning process starts all over again.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL that is quite the lovely photo!


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like a chocolate........ dont think it would taste good though 

- - - Updated - - -

Mother to my Rabbit Flat clutch.
All have had 1 feed so we are off and racing


----------



## artausa (Jan 10, 2013)

Haven't logged in for some time, but here are some of mine from the US. They are all the california locality....lol. Some have already seen these pics in the MP.com woma forum.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 10, 2013)

artausa said:


> Haven't logged in for some time, but here are some of mine from the US. They are all the california locality....lol. Some have already seen these pics in the MP.com woma forum.



Wow those are some gorgeous critters. I'm curious what do you mean by California locality? Are they from a breeders line that lives in California?


----------



## Morbid (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is my favorite Woma quite a but smaller and younger than he is now. These where probably taken 1.5 years ago.
View attachment 277006

View attachment 277007


----------



## artausa (Jan 10, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Wow those are some gorgeous critters. I'm curious what do you mean by California locality? Are they from a breeders line that lives in California?



That is where they reside and I am the breeder. I have been working with my group for a decade now.


----------



## Morbid (Jan 10, 2013)

artausa said:


> That is where they reside and I am the breeder. I have been working with my group for a decade now.



Do you have any for sale then, or will you? They are amazing! I am in the states too - Washington.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 10, 2013)

artausa said:


> That is where they reside and I am the breeder. I have been working with my group for a decade now.


It shows they look incredible.


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Crack'n animals there Art. Love the locale name too 

Any updates on the one with no spine line markings? thats one beautiful animal.


----------



## jahan (Jan 10, 2013)

Great looking group you got there Art.
Love the RP`s.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 10, 2013)

Who said woma pythons aren't good climbers


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2013)

They can, they aren't good at it. 
If you want a climber get a morelia, want a cool python get a woma


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah but my woma seems to climb alot. I haven't seen her fall.. Yet


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a happy camper...


----------



## jbest (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine are constantly trying to climb up the glass n then without a doubt a few minutes later..... Thoomp. As they tumble back to ground level hehe


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2013)

absolutely loving how this girl is looking after second shed. Dont think she will be going anywhere!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 11, 2013)

jbest said:


> Mine are constantly trying to climb up the glass n then without a doubt a few minutes later..... Thoomp. As they tumble back to ground level hehe




lol. mine too.

- - - Updated - - -



deebo said:


> absolutely loving how this girl is looking after second shed. Dont think she will be going anywhere!




deebo what state are you in? i will definitely be keeping an eye out for your babies for sale


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in Brisbane. Will have a few up for sale soon. A lot are in she'd as we speak.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2013)

Meet Nom the Tanami Woma! 





















Bare with me, sussing out new camera.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> Meet Nom the Tanami Woma!
> Bare with me, sussing out new camera.


She is so cute! Love her little smile  great looking snake you have


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> She is so cute! Love her little smile  great looking snake you have


My only snake that wont strike at food, doesn't like a particular dog, headbutts and she has a monster tongue LOL


----------



## yommy (Jan 11, 2013)

deebo said:


> absolutely loving how this girl is looking after second shed. Dont think she will be going anywhere!



Yes mate i would be hanging onto that one as well, real nice looking animal there Dave..........


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Brett - I was hoping you would comment on this! And make my decision to hold her back more justified haha!


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2013)

If you dont keep her, i'll house her here for ya


----------



## frosty7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Is that a boodarie?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2013)

Yay! Soon I shall be able to contribute to this thread- I shall join the woma keepers club  can't wait till the bubs are ready to go


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2013)

welcome to the club...lol

Are you buying one or have you bred some??

Top little creatures for sure 

Here's some family pics of a female boodarie i held back from last season and is off to a new home soon........


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2013)

Buying- RHD from GeckoJosh  just have to wait for them to have a couple more feeds yet


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome stuff. RHD are a nice locality


----------



## womaspotted (Jan 13, 2013)

So what are Woma's selling for these days ?????????


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 13, 2013)

womaspotted said:


> So what are Woma's selling for these days ?????????


ah bout $50 for ones like yours , ill take them off your hands if you want  theyve got broken patterns so their duds   jokes mate , around the $300 mark seems the norm for most localitys but i would happily pay a fair bit more for animals like yours , maybe yommy would be able to answer as his got a few spotty one like you


----------



## jbest (Jan 13, 2013)

my new boodarie girl sadie, hope bandit thinks shes sexy 
and after going through about 20 photos of my rhd girl the only good one was the one with all the bird poo lol


----------



## yommy (Jan 14, 2013)

Should of held that one back jbest 

Those bands are insane, such a contrast with clear background. 

Got to love a thick banded boodarie


----------



## Murtletheturle (Jan 14, 2013)

Some very nice Woma's people. Are woma's very aggressive python?


----------



## Flexxx (Jan 14, 2013)

One of my womas is called bandit too  My womas love coming out of there enclosure and being handled they are realy placid, but a few mates of mine have womas that love to bite


----------



## jbest (Jan 14, 2013)

My boodaries are super placid but that rhd gives me a food response bite every time I get her out lucky they don't hurt yet. In saying that she also has the most character too so wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 14, 2013)

Murtletheturle said:


> Some very nice Woma's people. Are woma's very aggressive python?


 my womas are very placid, the girl bit me once but that was my fault. they are orientated around eating so watch your fingers when they are hungry.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 14, 2013)

just thought i might put up some pics of my tanami pair , the girls freshly shed (the pale one) but the male is due for one in a few weeks so not looking his finest ( his the yellower one ) , also through in a slightly older one of my female as it shows her true colour well , its the one taken in daylight on the creamy pillow


----------



## yommy (Jan 15, 2013)

Crack'n pair there thomasssss.
Good contrasts between the pair. 
You should get a mix of both parents with that pairing.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 15, 2013)

yommy said:


> Crack'n pair there thomasssss.
> Good contrasts between the pair.
> You should get a mix of both parents with that pairing.


cheers yommy , i am hoping for a good mix between both parents , while off breeding yet though  im hoping to take a bit of the pinstriped orange pattern from the male an get a light background from the female but i think im dreaming there , seems like an odd colour combination for some reason , either way im happy with them


----------



## yommy (Jan 15, 2013)

I get a good mix of my male and female Boodaries.
That's the exciting part of breeding, to see what pokes it heads out


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 16, 2013)

My boy Baz






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 18, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Kitah (Jan 18, 2013)

Naww you didnt post the picture of pascal Josh!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, that second one is an absolute screamer Josh!!! Congratulations on producing that beauty!


----------



## aspidito (Jan 18, 2013)

*SA woma*

A couple of new pics of my unusual patterned pure blood SA girl, she is now 2 years old, cheers, Paul


----------



## yommy (Jan 18, 2013)

SA's don’t always do it for me BUT that is a screamers. 
The irregular band and that head colour is something else Paul. 
A really nice looking animal there.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 19, 2013)

I found some old photos on my point and shoot and thought it was about time I added some photos to this thread. This is Edison (Eddie) my now three year old Uluru locale, when I first got him. He has a habit of hiding every time I grab the camera but most of the time he is a real poser.

peek-a-boo


hiding his face again


showing off (sorry about the glass refelction down the bottom)



And some pics of my new little as of yet unnamed tanami. These were taken about a week after I first got him, during his second handling session, using my phone.






It's quite amazing the colour difference between the two localities already.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 19, 2013)

Im boy woma shed the other day so i thought I would put some new photos up.
Boy




Both together. Boy on left and girl on the right. Shes more yellow and has a lighter head colour too.


Girl


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 19, 2013)

If I buy another woma (have 2 already) do I still need to get the restricted licence? because I have heard they have come off the endangered list but that may not be true? thanks


----------



## yommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Womafan
They are coming along very nicely. Your yellow female will become more yellow than that (she's more yellow than here mother at the same age) stunning animal.

Nellynake
Yes you'll have to apply for the upgrade to the restricted licence. 
Not a hard process just cost you more. 
Let them know its for pythons only. Fill out the app pay the $$$$ and your good to go.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 20, 2013)

yommy said:


> Womafan
> They are coming along very nicely. Your yellow female will become more yellow than that (she's more yellow than here mother at the same age) stunning animal.



Thanks Brett I'm so happy with these guys. At what age do you find they reach there full colour potential?


----------



## yommy (Jan 20, 2013)

2 to 3 when they are full adults


----------



## deebo (Jan 20, 2013)

a few from my boodarie x tanami clutch.


----------



## stimson7 (Jan 20, 2013)

"Wally" - 3yo SA


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 20, 2013)

stimson7 said:


> "Wally" - 3yo SA
> View attachment 278420




Picture didn't work


----------



## yommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Some of the Rabbit Flat clutch off the 'normal' lighter female thats a full sibling to the RP animals of the group.

Coming along nicely


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 21, 2013)

nice yommy , the second one looks awesome , will you be letting any of these guys go anytime soon or will they all be held back as part of your project ?


----------



## roobars (Jan 21, 2013)

Is wally male or female?

looks great!


----------



## xterra (Jan 21, 2013)

My Little female boodarie having a drink.
View attachment 278482


----------



## yommy (Jan 21, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> nice yommy , the second one looks awesome , will you be letting any of these guys go anytime soon or will they all be held back as part of your project ?



There will be some available just need to work out which i want to hold onto............


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 21, 2013)

yommy said:


> There will be some available just need to work out which i want to hold onto............


will keep a look out in the forsale section


----------



## yommy (Jan 21, 2013)

i'll drop a line here but will probably hold on for a few more months. 
Want to see what they are like after 4-5 sheds. 
On the plus side they will be fully established and well behaved


----------



## stimson7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wally is male. I love the colouring on his head almost purple at the tip of his nose.


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 22, 2013)

do womas have bad eyesight? mine normally push in to me with there heads


----------



## RedFox (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure about my two's eyesight but their aim is shocking. I am always in shock if my Uluru lands a clean strike. Most the time he gets too excited and tail wags and head bobs like crazy. But then it is hard to aim when you are constantly moving your head. 

My Tanami hatchy is much better but take a while to strike. Tenses his whole body into s shapes before he strikes. 

Neither of mine have head butted me but when I handle my Uluru he sometime freezes and spends ages with his tongue flicking my skin. It looks like he is thinking about biting but he hasn't so far.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 22, 2013)

I am looking to maybe get a woma for my son in a month or two, he likes them, my question is do they climb? I have read conflicting stories, they can and do climb but are a bit clumsy to no they don't like to climb so they don't, I have an old tv unit 800x980x560mm (highxwidexdeep) that I am converting to a future enclosure and it has a shelf in the middle with a branch from the bottom to the shelf for access, would this be suitable for a woma?


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 22, 2013)

Baturb said:


> I am looking to maybe get a woma for my son in a month or two, he likes them, my question is do they climb? I have read conflicting stories, they can and do climb but are a bit clumsy to no they don't like to climb so they don't, I have an old tv unit 800x980x560mm (highxwidexdeep) that I am converting to a future enclosure and it has a shelf in the middle with a branch from the bottom to the shelf for access, would this be suitable for a woma?



womas are terrestrial so they like the ground more. when I have asked people what sizes they think is good and they almost always say 4x2x2 (LxWxW and that's in feet) hope this helps


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 22, 2013)

Preferably a bit longer would be better for a woma. They occasionally climb but if you want a black or white answer, no ggenerally they don't. The 800mm high is really just a waste, especially if you plan on overhead heating as it will take a lot more power to reach the ground. Plus IMO 980w really isn't enough. It's really cheap to build your own enclosure though. If you don't want to you can usually find some very nice cheap ones made by others in he for sale section. Best of luck, womas are great snakes!


----------



## Baturb (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a tile and heat cord I plan to put on the bottom and a basking light on the top shelf, I guess I could install a stair style access with a mid landing instead of a branch if that would be more appropriate


----------



## slide (Jan 23, 2013)

Page 100! (probably thanks to Yommys 20 odd pages of content) Awesome. Keep em comin. (*edit* Its page 100 on the tapatalk app, apparently its not on the aps site though)

Heres some phone pics of my clutch. Will get better ones with DSLR when they shed
























Cheers, Aaron


----------



## nasool (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if this will work from my phone but this is our brand new tanami boy, he is so awesome. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 23, 2013)

Page 100? Isn't it 133?


----------



## slide (Jan 23, 2013)

Pages must be labelled differently when using tapatalk. If its 133 then even better. I figured the pages were labelled the same, oh well.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 24, 2013)

It's been far too long since my last contribution to this thread 

Some updated photos of some of my womas:

This girl was held back from my first clutch and I'm going to try to get some eggs from her this season. I really love her black dorsal, it's quite striking in person.









Her bold young suitor:





He's a clutch mate the the girl above, I'm also hoping to breed him back to his mother. I'd like to get some hatchies with the black dorsal striping he has but I guess we'll see. He's usually a bit lighter, he's starting to go blue here.

I've posted this before but this is their mother:





And some of my holdbacks from last years clutch:











So glad I kept her, she's a clutchmate to the female that thomassss posted earlier.

And then there's this boy, I held him back coz he was a bad feeder... lol









Yes that is a phone he's chewing on, and my finger... don't ask how that happened, I'm still not sure I understand how it happened. Womas, amiright!?

I couldn't spray him down with water like I usually would in this case because of the phone, I had to wait it out. When he finally let the phone go the cheeky little brat latched on to my thumb:





And he wasn't letting go for anything, not water, not the smell of spirits, I had to lure him off with a rat. The whole ordeal took the better part of an hour :/


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha. Bad feeder lmao. Do you mean because he ate everything? Not just a rat. 
Very nice snakes though! The female is gorgeous and her suitor is stunning too! And those hold backs... Well if you have too many, I'll gladly take one off your hands...
Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what locale are they, not like most I've seen. 
What about your SA one!!!??? I am in love with him or her and have been jealous ever since I saw him/her. It is you with the stunning SA woma isn't it?


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry should have mentioned, they are tanami locale.
I do have an SA, I think he's pretty nice.

I'll get some updated shots of him soon (I'm tired of being munched on for now lol)
He's one of Dens, I think no-two might be the one you're thinking of, if memory serves he's got an excellent example of this line. I think, not trying to step on anyone's toes. 
here's an older shot of my boy:





He's huge now and he's such a nice pale grey but he's gone food crazy, he's so excited about food now that he's forgotten to hate me. I guess that's an improvement.


----------



## yommy (Jan 24, 2013)

awesome stuff sara_sabian. a very nice photographic addition to this thread. 
Those dark ones are something else.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks yommy  I'm really excited about pairing them this year, I might be a grandma! Hopefully I get some hatchies like them, although they look nothing like their parents so anything could happen.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahh there he is. Haha I was referring to yours actually but No-two has some incredible specimens. Best of luck with the tanamis! They'll chuck some stunners. You should find a lady for your SA woma. Tehe!

i have never been crazy about tanamis, but those dark ones, like tommy said are something else. Not your average run of the mill tanamis! Very nice!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 24, 2013)

well sara , first time seeing that hold back from the same clutch as my girl , i now know why you kept her shes a stunner thats for sure , although the whole clutch where great imo , the top two in that post look like they will make a great pairing , thats what my girl looks more like in person now i just cant get good pics ill see how i go in the sun tomorrow


----------



## yommy (Jan 25, 2013)

Something about this female does it for me, picture dont do her justice.
I cant wait for this coming season to place her with her RP/Spotted brother. 
I hoping the magic happens with that pairing 

I also notice we surpassed the Anterasia Freaks thread. 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous yommy! That'll be a stunner pair. Definitely throw some stunners. And you deserve em too. The love for your womas amazes me.


----------



## yommy (Jan 25, 2013)

Cheers BP. i am a little woma obessed  

I have kept alot of other species before deciding on this species and i do have darwins and RSP. But womas are a larger portion of the collection.

Alot of people say get a antaresia as they make great starter snakes. I dont think you can beat a woma for a 1st snake.
But on saying that too, RSP are docile pussy cats and are awesome. Some much choice


----------



## buck (Jan 25, 2013)

That Woma is a cracker yommy!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah I don't see rsp's being mentioned much for a starter snake. Apart from the off putting teeth they make a darn good first snake.
must admit I do sometimes get sick of people say any of the ants. Size is not the only factor. Honestly I'd rather pick up a wild woma than a wild mac.
womas are a hard python to beat although my MD is a sweety

- - - Updated - - -

Ooh almost 2000 replies!!!


----------



## yommy (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy Australia day peeps!!!!

Bananapeel I think the RSP aren't appreciated for what a special animals they are. And you do get variation with them too.

I know its a woma thread so here's my red boodarie girl with my 2 RSP girls to show the colour variation you can get


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

+1 HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY GUYS!
i agree they're quite an underrated snake.
gorgeous red girl yommy.
But wow! That dark girl is gorgeous and the paler one is stunning!
Haven't seen one that dark before! Amazing contrast. Do you have a male for the 2 girls?


----------



## jbest (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy aussie day too guys love the roughies Brett and of course the red girl. I noticed the show us ya roughies thread is closed might be time to start a new one :-D have handled mine a few times now and while the teeth were daunting as guessed they are big puppy's sooo placid you've definately picked some good species to keep.. I can't get over the variation either I never thought there could be so much do you think it comes down to age or anything like that?


----------



## yommy (Jan 26, 2013)

BP the male is a shade between the two. This coming season im hoping for some variation. Big year coming up. Boodaries rested and good to go, the RP project and the roughies.

jbest nothing to do with age both showed sign of being dark and light as hatchies. I like a bit of variation in my collection


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay we hit 2000 replies!

i hope to get a roughie one day as they're a gorgeous snake. One is enough according to mum but I'll have a spare click clack by then which would be a waste to leave alone.

Best of luck this season yommy. Sounds like a big one for a few people. I hope to breed in the future but that's appearing a dream atm.


Hope the season is good to you!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 26, 2013)

Im dying to get my lil dude   be warned, I may post a lot of pics when he arrives


----------



## yommy (Jan 26, 2013)

Fire away Kitah, never get bored of seeing woma pics 

BP, just let your mum know that its a hobby that can pay for itself and breeding down the track is a natural progression of your skills. If your doing all your husbandry right and your animals are healthy and happy, breeding is a very rewarding experience for knowledge and learning about these amazing animals. Thats what makes this such a great hobby


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 27, 2013)

well it finally happened , one of my womas missed their food struck themselves and began to attempt to throw a coil around themselves , he noticed pretty quickly though and lined up the quail properly the second time round , gotta love womas


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree entirely yommy. That is my main reason for wanting to breed. The reward of healthy eggs and tiny heads pipping at the shell. How long now kitah? Must be very exciting. 
Haha womas have such character hey Thomassss. Sou ded pretty funny!
i hope to grab myself a pair of patternless childreni's as a first breeding project because I've always been keen on them and they're small so mum might tolerate it.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 27, 2013)

Loved the photos of your poor feeder, Yommy. When they take off, they certainly do so with enthusiasm!

Here is my pair of boodaries. I think they will be ready for breeding this year.
Female - she is more sedate in her behaviour - mainly ready to ambush any rodent or suspected rodent coming into the enclosure.






The male thinks he is a carpet python and loves climbing on his vine. When he finally settles down he will curl up on the tile in a nice spiral, but he's not in the mood tonight.


----------



## kiwisyd (Jan 27, 2013)

Well here are my breeding pair of Woma's getting a feed. My male is at the top of the container before I can lift the lid to give him his good. Strokes fast and pin point aiming for the head every time I fed him.. Can some one tell wjat what type/breed of womas tjese two are plz ...First to pics are male woma feeding








And this next lot are off my female woma feeding on rabbit.shes not as fast at striking as the male but she also never misses when she strikes out at good.,









.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

That first snake is a very nice dark animal. I'd say that the 2nd one, the female, is tanami. Is the male the same locale? Because he looks like a very charcoal coloured Uluru locale. Although yommy is the expert in womas not me!

- - - Updated - - -

Where did you get that log python mum!? Looks fantastic.


----------



## kiwisyd (Jan 27, 2013)

My male woma is very dark colour as u can see. I got this pair dirt cheap as the previous owner left for overseas and the male has always been the colour he is and he's growen well with no problems at all.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

They're nice looking womas that's for sure. Were they sold without knowledge of their locales? And do you know whether they're different locales?


----------



## yommy (Jan 27, 2013)

Susan that male is something else. That pair should produce you some very nice Boodaries.

BP - not an expert just a massive fan...  lol

Unless people keep good record on lineage and locality or keep locality specific animals you'll never know 100% for sure. It would just be a guess but kiwisyd nice animals with contrast between the two........


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha well part expert. Ok let's just say you know your stuff when it comes to womas. And probably whatever else you keep and or breed. Or do you specialise in womas only? 

Anyway. A very nice looking pair. And my guess was exactly that... A guess.


----------



## yommy (Jan 27, 2013)

I now only specialise in 3 species: 
Woma's (WA Boodaries and the Rabbit Flat / RP-spotted - 17womas line): 
Roughies and Albino Darwins.

When it comes to my woma's i'm 100% certain with locality. Using the Boodaries as an example: Yellow girl and Chocolate boy are F1 captive from the 1st woma's from Pilbara Pythons and Rob McCloud released to the hobby and red girl was a W/C yearling. The Rabbit Flats founding animals to this line were original W/C animals. So you need to source legally percurred animals from permits or have 100% faith in the breeder. Which i have with both lines........... 

But out of the 3 types i have decided to focus my efforts on. The woma's are by far my favourite and what i focus on.
Having a quality collection over a quanity collection is my mantra......


----------



## kiwisyd (Jan 27, 2013)

When I got these Woma's I asked the owner could she write down anything and everything to do with this pair as I myself like to keep records of what's going on with my snakes and she said she was willing to do that but I found out the next day she had already left the country which I was told wasn't for another 3 days.i suspect she just agreed to keep me happy as at the time off me asking for info I ws handing over $$&$,worse thing about what she did was she had at least 40 snakes and if I don't know anything bout my purchase there are 38 other snakes with no info on them.to top it off she was a professional in the reptile field which include her working at the reptile park up north full time. Hate to see the reptile parks records ...thanks for your help has pointed me in a direction to start finding out more bout them.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds fantastic yommy and I definitely agree with the last comment you made.
i hope to breed patternless childreni, knob tailed geckos and just keep a couple more species not for breeding purposes. Well maybe breed a few more.

@kiwisyd I would not go by what I said as for the locale. That is how they look to me, but I don't keep or breed womas or specialise in anyway with womas. You could look into it but its extremely hard to know unless you find someone who knew the breeder and her animals. Doesn't sound like the best breeder though. Best of luck with them though. I love that male pythonmum


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments. The male was a nervous youngster, but quickly settled into a really mellow fellow. He and the female both have a bit of a dorsal stripe and broken pattern by the tail. It will be interesting to see what they produce. I still think that Yommy's red girl is spectacular. Too bad she didn't produce eggs in 2012. Perhaps it will be lucky 13!


----------



## yommy (Jan 27, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Sounds fantastic yommy and I definitely agree with the last comment you made.
> 
> I don't keep or breed womas or specialise in anyway with womas.



You patternless children future project sounds like a good start, some special Antaresia being bred these days.

With you last comment you need to fix that situation  
Everyone needs at least 1 woma in their collections 
And a small Boodarie would fit the bill. Need to work on your parents and licence requirements.
quality is defineatly the way to build a good foundation for any collection.

All the best with it

Will have some nice boodaries next season.... lol


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

yommy said:


> You patternless children future project sounds like a good start, some special Antaresia being bred these days.With you last comment you need to fix that situation  Everyone needs at least 1 woma in their collections And a small Boodarie would fit the bill. Need to work on your parents and licence requirements.quality is defineatly the way to build a good foundation for any collection.All the best with itWill have some nice boodaries next season.... lol


There sure are some stunning ants around so I'm hoping to get my hands on a pair next season.I know! I really need to do something about that! I will have to get at least one! Even if not for breeding. No collection is complete without a bit of a character aka woma.Actually my licence requirement is fine as I was pretty much getting a sa woma, had it all organised then it went pear shaped and fell through so I went with a MD because a woma proved difficult to get and slightly above my price range at the time. So i have the advanced for this year except that mum's making me renew it as a basic next time.  Boodarie a would be perfect because I can tell my mum how small they are haha...Just gotta work on the parents and I'll be good to go. Oh and the money needs fixing too but I can get a job soon because I'm 15 in June! Yay. Some good news from my mum. I've been talking with sharkyy105 and I told my mum that she's allowed snakes and stuff and my mum got sick of me nagging and said whatever its your money so if I keep out of her way I should be fine. Oh and I've recently been pretending tone allergic to my cat (the dog is hypo allergenic so if doesn't work on her) so mum said to it snakes are good for me because I'm "allergic" lmao.Anyway sorry for the life story. Thanks for the comments! Hope it works out.Oh and I'd love one of your boodaries... I will have a spare click clack too because of my MD growing... What a coincidence. Just the price of womas and freight. Ah well. I'll work it out.Haha anyway more woma pics please!

- - - Updated - - -

Oops didn't realise how long that post was! Sorry!

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and while I think about it, mind chucking me a PM of the general going price for a boodarie hatchie yommy? Don't worry if you'd rather not. Just thought I may as well ask.


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 28, 2013)

I reckon tanami is the way to go lol. I have a tanami male and an uluru girl. in my opinion my male looks better. Tanami girl on the way next weekend if I can get the licence thingy sorted. Bananapeel why can't you get a job?i'm 14 and havve a job to pay for my snakes haha. I have had no money for the past 20-25 weeks paying off my womas hahaha


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha I can i think when I'm 14 and 9 mths but I go away for a term this year so I probably won't start working until after that which is term 3. Might get some little cash jobs that I can ditch for a term. Dunno where to look or what to do. What do you do for work nellynake?


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 28, 2013)

fishing shop haha. I was lucky I knew the people. I don't think they like snakes though


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh haha that's. cool place to work! I love fishing!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 28, 2013)

this thread needs more pictures  an oldy but a goody , ive posted this before elsewhere but its still one of my favourite pics


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahaha that is a very cool pic Thomassss! 
A very cool pic and very good photography. You should put it in for the calendar or whatever it is.


----------



## yommy (Jan 28, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. The male was a nervous youngster, but quickly settled into a really mellow fellow. He and the female both have a bit of a dorsal stripe and broken pattern by the tail. It will be interesting to see what they produce. I still think that Yommy's red girl is spectacular. Too bad she didn't produce eggs in 2012. Perhaps it will be lucky 13!



Not to fear Susan i rested the boodarie females last season. They are very well conditioned and good to go this coming season. I will be concerntrating on getting red girl gravid over yellow girl. But if all goes to plan there should be quite a few clutches of womas next season 

Cleaning today Thomassssss will get some updated pics for ya


----------



## RedFox (Jan 29, 2013)

kiwisyd said:


> When I got these Woma's I asked the owner could she write down anything and everything to do with this pair as I myself like to keep records of what's going on with my snakes and she said she was willing to do that but I found out the next day she had already left the country which I was told wasn't for another 3 days.i suspect she just agreed to keep me happy as at the time off me asking for info I ws handing over $$&$,worse thing about what she did was she had at least 40 snakes and if I don't know anything bout my purchase there are 38 other snakes with no info on them.to top it off she was a professional in the reptile field which include her working at the reptile park up north full time. Hate to see the reptile parks records ...thanks for your help has pointed me in a direction to start finding out more bout them.



Like yommy stated it is just about impossible to tell. They could possibly even be mixed locality womas. The male with the silvery markings is almost SA looking but without the size. If I was to hazard a guess I would probably lean towards a NT locale, so either. Tanami or a uluru. Probably the best way to tell the two localities apart is looking at the belly. Ulurus have a very speckled underside, whereas tanamis tend to have a clearer colour. The female looks like a tanami, but as colour varies so much it is impossible to tell.


----------



## deebo (Jan 31, 2013)

dodgy iphone pic of one of my holdback womas who just shed last night.


----------



## jbest (Jan 31, 2013)

deebo said:


> dodgy iphone pic of one of my holdback womas who just shed last night.



Wow I really love this ones colors I can see why you held him back


----------



## deebo (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks jbest - here are some better pics taken with my camera and not iphone! Everytime I pull her tub out im blown away by her. A def keeper!


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 31, 2013)

Definitely a looker there deebo, very nice.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

Geez deebo. That's a stunning animal! Absolutely gorgeous! Gonna chuck some cracker animals when she's matured.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 1, 2013)

deebo said:


> thanks jbest - here are some better pics taken with my camera and not iphone! Everytime I pull her tub out im blown away by her. A def keeper!



She is a stunner! Awesome hold back.

- - - Updated - - -

Just bought my beautiful woma yearling yesterday. This is her.




She smashed down two weaner mice today, took her less then a second to snatch the first one out of my hand 
First mouse was nearly gone by the time I got my camera out


----------



## yommy (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking good there Dave. Heres a little one that is becoming a stand out in the clutch. I be hanging onto this one..........


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

RHD wide bands




RHD pinstripes 




RHD wide bands and pinstripes


----------



## deebo (Feb 1, 2013)

looking very nice yommy - this from the rabbit flat line?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

why are my pics not working?


----------



## jbest (Feb 1, 2013)

Gotta say kracken I think I prefer the wide band but all great looking snakes there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## yommy (Feb 1, 2013)

deebo said:


> looking very nice yommy - this from the rabbit flat line?



Yeah Dave its from the sib pairings so can wait to see the Rp to Rp and Rp male over this particular female.

That one is the 1st to have its 2nd shed. Will post more of the clutch mates as they shed. Some i'll advertise in a month or so but they are changing the more they grow 

Kracken

That RHD with the thick bands is stunning nice collection...

Some Boodaries


----------



## lausie (Feb 1, 2013)

my girl when she was a hatchling, she's about a year old now


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 2, 2013)

sa


----------



## yommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Really liking the pale colours on the head of that one stimson7


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Kracken (Feb 3, 2013)

looking good Gex


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 3, 2013)

cheers yommy! not as spectacular as some of yours but i love the pale colours too!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll be joining the Woma club today, getting a nice little Tanami hatchy, will put pics up later.


----------



## yommy (Feb 3, 2013)

stimson7 said:


> cheers yommy! not as spectacular as some of yours but i love the pale colours too!



Mate i'd be more than happy to have an Sa like that in my collection.

I have seen some really stunning ones and some butt ugly ones, but you get that with every locale. 

Yours is defineately up with some of the nicest SA's ive seen. 

Never know might even get a pair of SA's one day and i have nearly every other state


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

Got my Tanami Woma hatchy this afternoon (70% sure its a female)



She is gorgeous!!
3 months old, is very inquisitive, calm and is due for a feed tonight, that will be fun to watch. 

Still have to think of a name.

- - - Updated - - -

Actually, I take that back, I went to change a hide in her tub because she needed a bigger one and she leapt out quick as a flash to tag me, bahahaha...fiesty little blighters aren't they.


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool haha. They're cool to watch when they are hungry


----------



## jbest (Feb 3, 2013)

Snapped said:


> Got my Tanami Woma hatchy this afternoon (70% sure its a female)View attachment 280284
> View attachment 280285
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to give her a week or so to settle in before handling her too much


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

She's due for a feed tonight the breeder said, that should be fun.  I've never had a hatchy before, I went straight to a 5 foot MD, who is an absolute gentleman. This will be a learning curve for sure, LOL.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 3, 2013)

nice snapped , welcome to the woma club , im sure you will be stoked with her , once she settles in you should start to see things like the digging etc its great to watch , the photo in your hand reminded me of how small my guy was when i got him just a few weeks old from snakeranch , they grow so quick my guys are around 1m at a year old


----------



## Snapped (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I won't handle her at all now, or do anything for a week or two, I've covered up her click clack on 3 sides, and I'll leave her be, she has rearranged all her stuff in there, the hide from the hot end is now down near the water bowl, I think I'll leave it like that? I'll chuck her mouse in tonight after dark.


----------



## womaspotted (Feb 4, 2013)

My Babies looking good or what ??????All From on clutch


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 4, 2013)

womaspotted said:


> My Babies looking good or what ??????All From on clutch View attachment 280493
> View attachment 280494


leopard womas!


----------



## frankgrimes (Feb 4, 2013)

copped tags and coils this week while trying to change water...naughty woma! (upgraded her to fuzzie rats 4 weeks ago...she obviously wants more  )


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 4, 2013)

View attachment 280506
my male female pair


----------



## yommy (Feb 4, 2013)

womaspotted said:


> My Babies looking good or what ??????All From on clutch View attachment 280493
> View attachment 280494



yes they do


----------



## yommy (Feb 5, 2013)

Was cleaning the hatchies today (Rabbit Flats) and noticed on the two that have had their 2nd sheds (others are currently in shed) a colour variation in the rear end just above the vent, its probably nothing but strange they have similar markings/colour in the same area. Waiting for the others to shed to see if they have similar colouration there. Just thought i would share and see if anyone has experienced this?


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2013)

Perhaps it's a lump of urates showing through the skin? They both look like they need to go to the loo haha.


----------



## buck (Feb 6, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Perhaps it's a lump of urates showing through the skin? They both look like they need to go to the loo haha.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## yommy (Feb 6, 2013)

who knows, just found it interesting. They arent backed up... lol its more the way i'm holding them 1 handed while trying to take a pic with the other hand. I'll keep an eye on their progress. The others are all in shed so i'll waiting until they all shed and see if they have similar markings in the same area


----------



## buck (Feb 6, 2013)

yommy said:


> who knows, just found it interesting. They arent backed up... lol its more the way i'm holding them 1 handed while trying to take a pic with the other hand. I'll keep an eye on their progress. The others are all in shed so i'll waiting until they all shed and see if they have similar markings in the same area



Definately keep us posted.


----------



## buck (Feb 6, 2013)

Woke up to this sight this morning. Headbutting straight out of the egg. Gotta love Woma's!!!!!!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice one buck! They look great!


----------



## yommy (Feb 6, 2013)

buck said:


> Woke up to this sight this morning. Headbutting straight out of the egg. Gotta love Woma's!!!!!!



Did these only just hatch now Buck? late for Aspidites. No better site the hatchy woma's......


----------



## buck (Feb 6, 2013)

yommy said:


> Did these only just hatch now Buck? late for Aspidites. No better site the hatchy woma's......



Yeah they sure are!! I have 2 out of the egg and another 5 heads sticking out having a look around. Very late indeed. For some reason my womas and albino darwins both went late this season. I suspect it was the unseasonal cool weather we had through spring but not 100% sure. I also put my male albino over a het female, and put my Stone line jungles together but missed them both due to the females ovulating so late I had stopped putting the males in with them. Was a strange season here....


----------



## duz10z (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is my first snake, its a SA woma not sure if its male or female. Not as pretty as some of the snakes in here but really friendly, photo was taken about 5 mins after a shed.


----------



## Goldie74 (Feb 7, 2013)

My Boodarie girl, 14 months, 65cm, love her to bits (thanks Yommy)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## reptalica (Feb 7, 2013)

@duz10z - Womas are all good lookers. And no I'm not biased.

*coughs*


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, they are absolute *screamers* Josh!

I'll be interested in a couple of years if you ever produce any more that are like these beauties. I'm all for improving my lines, and getting a female like those ones with a reduced pattern won't be an easy task but undoubtedly one well worth pursuing. I have one male that I consider the best woma I've ever seen both in pattern and colouration, and I have a yearling female that has good solid RHD pattern and very nice rich red colouration. I could put these two together in 2014 or 2015 to see how they go.


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 8, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> Wow, they are absolute *screamers* Josh!
> 
> I'll be interested in a couple of years if you ever produce any more that are like these beauties. I'm all for improving my lines, and getting a female like those ones with a reduced pattern won't be an easy task but undoubtedly one well worth pursuing. I have one male that I consider the best woma I've ever seen both in pattern and colouration, and I have a yearling female that has good solid RHD pattern and very nice rich red colouration. I could put these two together in 2014 or 2015 to see how they go.




Any pictures? sounds interesting


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 281099
View attachment 281100
wow there is some really nice womas out there.


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## bingera84 (Feb 8, 2013)

the three woma's


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Any pictures? sounds interesting



When they come out of shed (both are currently in shed as I write) I'll take a couple of updated pics of each of them.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 9, 2013)

Wufw? lol


----------



## bingera84 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 9, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> Wow, they are absolute *screamers* Josh!
> 
> I'll be interested in a couple of years if you ever produce any more that are like these beauties. I'm all for improving my lines, and getting a female like those ones with a reduced pattern won't be an easy task but undoubtedly one well worth pursuing. I have one male that I consider the best woma I've ever seen both in pattern and colouration, and I have a yearling female that has good solid RHD pattern and very nice rich red colouration. I could put these two together in 2014 or 2015 to see how they go.



Thanks Ben


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2013)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Wufw? lol



unusual looking speciem there Dave, one of yours?


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 9, 2013)

yommy said:


> unusual looking speciem there Dave, one of yours?



Unusual? No woma is unusual


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Unusual? No woma is unusual



unusual for a WA locale animal. WA's tend to be clean and crisply banded hence this looks unusual to the norm if WA.

Still a great looking animal


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 9, 2013)

Just the ugliest Woma I ever laid eyes on yommy and yet for some very strange reason wanted it lol. perhaps I have lost the plot a little. Maybe I just seen too many good looking ones.


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 9, 2013)

id be interested to see some South Australian womas??


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2013)

No-two has some of the nicest SA locality womas ive seen. They are in this thread somewhere 

Maybe he might do some update pics????

@ Dave - I've seen uglier ones


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 9, 2013)

Yommy, you would say a week old road squashed woma still looked good lol


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 9, 2013)

yommy said:


> No-two has some of the nicest SA locality womas ive seen. They are in this thread somewhere
> 
> Maybe he might do some update pics????]
> 
> Yes please No-two!!!


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2013)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Yommy, you would say a week old road squashed woma still looked good lol



only if it did look good  i am polite and dont comment on the ugly ones.......

Here's a squished one i found in the tub and had to blow back up


----------



## No-two (Feb 10, 2013)

yommy said:


> No-two has some of the nicest SA locality womas ive seen. They are in this thread somewhere
> 
> Maybe he might do some update pics????
> 
> @ Dave - I've seen uglier ones




Maybe... The babies I kept back from last season are turning out pretty well, I will take some pics on the next nice day that I have some spare time.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone in this thread breeding Shane Skarff line Tennant Creek, Tanami woma's?


----------



## someday (Feb 10, 2013)

My pair of SA Womas are from No-two think there about a year old now? i like there odd color to the other types.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 11, 2013)

yommy said:


> only if it did look good  i am polite and dont comment on the ugly ones.......
> 
> Here's a squished one i found in the tub and had to blow back up




Hehehe, you did well!


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 11, 2013)

No-two said:


> Maybe... The babies I kept back from last season are turning out pretty well, I will take some pics on the next nice day that I have some spare time.


 That would be great!


----------



## stimson7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for putting them up snapped, i like that they are different from the rest of the bunch also!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 11, 2013)

My new Tanami pair, girl first 2 then boy


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 11, 2013)

I love that girl! really nice pair you've got there.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, the girls a bit special and thanks.


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 12, 2013)

They are cool. I like the male but the girl has a nice head.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 12, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> My new Tanami pair, girl first 2 then boy



Oh yes, the girl is stunning, love the lighter color, congrats.


----------



## yommy (Feb 12, 2013)

nice colour tone with those two KaotikJezta


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks yommy, I am pretty happy with them


----------



## yommy (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple of the Rabbit Flat crew, just hanging 

And my 2 favourite ones


----------



## Kitah (Feb 14, 2013)

RHD baby


----------



## yommy (Feb 14, 2013)

some close ups of the rabbit flats hatchies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry, I had to share one more pic.... for now lol


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 16, 2013)

Kitah said:


> RHD baby



RHD's are absoloutly amazing Woma's, this one is stunning, love the "pinstriping/ nearly pinstriping"


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 16, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Sorry, I had to share one more pic.... for now lol



Another gorgeous Woma


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 16, 2013)

@ yommy - Your Rabbit Flat Crew are stunning, such excellent marked Womas in there


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow Josh, that one looks SUPER healthy. That has to be one of the best looking RHD womas I've ever seen. My best male is due for a feed this evening, he just shed, he'll look like that tomorrow, he tried to have a go at me yesterday when I went to take his freshly shed skin out of the enclosure, his tongue seemed to curve out in the direction of my fingers, I just knew he was crazy for a feed, I had to move fast to avoid the typical scenario involving the dreaded combination of sharp teeth and pressure


----------



## reptalica (Feb 16, 2013)

LOL Benjamin. That was like mine the other night. Had him out for a few minutes then thought I may as well get him a feed. Got the rat out and defrosted blah blah blah, and after about 10 or so minutes Jaffa started to act differently and when I go to put him in the tub to feed him he changes completely. 

To me that's a routine I'm happy with and he knows that routine. I guess there is that slight chance that one day he will have a crack at me just as I place him into the tub but so far so good.

Back on topic.....some crackers there guys n gals - great specimens.

If u have any rabbit flats that aren't hold backs I'd give it some thought yommy.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 16, 2013)

Some pics of an RHD pair will come within the next few days  Both shed, and one has eaten with one getting a feed tonight.


----------



## yommy (Feb 16, 2013)

@ GeckoJosh keep posting away those pinestripe pics - very nice
@ Reptalica some will be available in apr got a bit on between now and then. PM an email address)

Some woma pics from a different angle


----------



## christopherR (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all, thought I might finally post my woma pics, anyway the first one is my Tennant creek yearling (that photo is a little old but its my fave) and the second is my hatchling Boodarie I got last week.


----------



## yommy (Feb 16, 2013)

couple of nice locales there christopherR especially the boodarie - i have a soft spot for them if you haven't guessed


----------



## christopherR (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks yommy and no I hadn't noticed lol


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey yommy what is the locality of the third picture? looks kind of cool haha.


----------



## yommy (Feb 16, 2013)

1st 3 pics are the Boodarie trio. Red girl, Chocolate boy (in shed) and Yellow girl.

Last 3 are the (17woma's) Rabbit Flat locality

Been trying a few different shots, that i'd like to do for a banner background. 

Something different


----------



## Snapped (Feb 17, 2013)

I got my first bite from my hatchy today hehehe

In her defence, she is due for a feed today and I have no mice till tomorrow

I had her out for a "get used to me session" and she was fine as she usually is, I let her climb over me, then I picked her up without thinking she might mistake my hand for food and she struck so fast, she had my little pinky knuckle trying to swallow it, she was wrapping around my wrist furiously, gosh it was funny. 

Of course, I took a pic, she only hung on for maybe 20 seconds, and let go herself, but she was looking for something else to eat and my hand obviously was it.... so back in she went. 






Savage little beast. Bahahahaha


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

A really nice patterned RHD (this one is for sale  )


----------



## yommy (Feb 18, 2013)

We always post pics when they are fresh and pretty.

Here's the Boodarie male, eye's have just cleared and his about to shed.

Love the darker tones at shedding time. Cant wait to see him in his new birthday suit


----------



## No-two (Feb 18, 2013)

This is my best and lightest hatchie from last season. The others don't really have much on her, she should be big enough to go back over her father in a few years for more light silvery ones...


----------



## yommy (Feb 19, 2013)

Stunning No-Two. The lighter ones are something else. 
Shame there are not more about or being produced.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

No-two said:


> This is my best and lightest hatchie from last season. The others don't really have much on her, she should be big enough to go back over her father in a few years for more light silvery ones...



Very nice No-two. Put my name down for one of her hatchies when she is old enough.


----------



## No-two (Feb 19, 2013)

yommy said:


> Stunning No-Two. The lighter ones are something else.
> Shame there are not more about or being produced.



They're real popular until I have them for sale. I didn't pair them season just gone as they were too much effort to sell in the year prior. I ended up giving some to friends, and will probably do the same with the cross back over the silvery girl with her very pretty dad.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

No-two said:


> They're real popular until I have them for sale. I didn't pair them season just gone as they were too much effort to sell in the year prior. I ended up giving some to friends, and will probably do the same with the cross back over the silvery girl with her very pretty dad.



Give some to me. I'll look after them.  A nice SA is on my wishlist.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

There is nothing to do on a coldish rainy day so thought I would post up some more pics of my Uluru boy. These are from a few days ago when I was cleaning his enclosure.


----------



## christopherR (Feb 19, 2013)

That's a nice Woma Redfox WOW


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 19, 2013)

well got called off work early and came home to a nice freshly shed snake , my womas have a real habit of shedding during the day , do others do it alot ? anyways i thought i might get some pics , these still arnt fully capturing her colours but are pretty close


----------



## christopherR (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep my yearling Tennant Creek always sheds during the late afternoon between 3-5pm.


----------



## yommy (Feb 19, 2013)

No-two said:


> They're real popular until I have them for sale. I didn't pair them season just gone as they were too much effort to sell in the year prior. I ended up giving some to friends, and will probably do the same with the cross back over the silvery girl with her very pretty dad.



Thats a shame i'd thought you wouldnt have an issue moving that line. You rested your pair for which they'll be better off for.
I rested the Boodaries this previous season. 

I think the issue with the SA's is there's no real middle ground, you either have stunners or not so stunning ones. 
But i dont keep SA's so i might be wrong but its an observation i've made. 
I do really like the real silvery/blue ones though.

Come on guys with SA's post away some pics and show case the locality


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

christopherR said:


> That's a nice Woma Redfox WOW



Thanks. I think he is a handsome boy. I love how his stripes goes from a nice caramel to a dark chocolate brown/ almost black colour. Maybe next year I might think about getting him a nice girlfriend.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay I can finally post in this thread!! This is my new Tanami baby girl. Her parents are SXR lineage 

Amora:


----------



## yommy (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the club. 
The only problem with Womas is you cant stop at one


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 20, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Yay I can finally post in this thread!! This is my new Tanami baby girl. Her parents are SXR lineage
> 
> Amora:



Wow she is one nice Tanami, love the clean salmon belly


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! She is one chilled out little baby! She was born 31st of Jan


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

I was looking for a SA woma late last year. Actually i think I contacted No-two but as he said he didn't pair them.
Soooo if you breed them again No-two, I'll happily take one of those pretty grey/blue/silvery ones off your hands


----------



## Stimm (Feb 20, 2013)

No-two said:


> They're real popular until I have them for sale. I didn't pair them season just gone as they were too much effort to sell in the year prior. *I ended up giving some to friends*, and will probably do the same with the cross back over the silvery girl with her very pretty dad.



I'll be your friend No-two. 

They are amazing, put me down for one.


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi this is my boodarie woma. She would have to be the most placid snake I've ever seen. Not sure if i can say who i got her of but he has been very helpful since i have bought her. She is so docile my 4year old son and 6 year old daughter just get her out of her enclosure themselves and she is never phased. Beautiful snake love her.


----------



## yommy (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a stunning snake Frosty


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks yommy.


----------



## Goldie74 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Hi this is my boodarie woma. She would have to be the most placid snake I've ever seen. Not sure if i can say who i got her of but he has been very helpful since i have bought her. She is so docile my 4year old son and 6 year old daughter just get her out of her enclosure themselves and she is never phased. Beautiful snake love her. Attached Thumbnails



... Nice! How old & how big is she?
Cheers


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks goldie She's 13 months and around 90 cm.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

@mymitchie I love the clean belly colour. Enjoy your new little one.

@frosty7 very nice little boodarie. I am quite fond of the darker colours.


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks redfox I've only just learnt how to post. There really are some great looking snakes on this thread.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 21, 2013)

There definitely are some lookers around. I was going to get a bhp or a jungle hatchy this season and ended up with another woma. They really are excellent snakes.


----------



## Goldie74 (Feb 21, 2013)

Frosty - similar age/ size to my girl (post 2069), maybe they're related 
Initially I estimated my girl at 85cm, then used an app that said she was 65, but definitely closer to 85. Currently have her on weaner rats and have reduced feeding from every 10 days to every 14 days but she's become a bit feisty lately, so I might drop it back to 10th day feeds. What's your feeding regime? Or anyone else with a similar aged/ sized woma?
20 +/- years of keeping pythons and she's my first woma, but definitely not the last!
Womas are without a doubt the best pythons


----------



## christopherR (Feb 21, 2013)

frosty7 said:


> Hi this is my boodarie woma. She would have to be the most placid snake I've ever seen. Not sure if i can say who i got her of but he has been very helpful since i have bought her. She is so docile my 4year old son and 6 year old daughter just get her out of her enclosure themselves and she is never phased. Beautiful snake love her.



Nice Woma frosty7, I can't wait till my Boodarie is that size


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> Frosty - similar age/ size to my girl (post 2069), maybe they're related
> Initially I estimated my girl at 85cm, then used an app that said she was 65, but definitely closer to 85. Currently have her on weaner rats and have reduced feeding from every 10 days to every 14 days but she's become a bit feisty lately, so I might drop it back to 10th day feeds. What's your feeding regime? Or anyone else with a similar aged/ sized woma?
> 20 +/- years of keeping pythons and she's my first woma, but definitely not the last!
> Womas are without a doubt the best pythons



She came from a breeder in toongabbie western Sydney. She's definitely around the 90 cm mark i had her against a wall and measured her. I feed her around every 7-10 days no real regime. She's that placid she won't even strike at the mouse. I have to leave it in there and she'll eat it when she's ready. She is currently on adult mice but i will up it soon to to weaner rats.your girl looks great too!


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 21, 2013)

christopherR said:


> Nice Woma frosty7, I can't wait till my Boodarie is that size



Hi Chris thanks. Your boodarie looks nice too. How old is yours?


----------



## reptalica (Feb 21, 2013)

RedFox said:


> There definitely are some lookers around. I was going to get a bhp or a jungle hatchy this season and ended up with another woma. They really are excellent snakes.



Makes it hard with a plethora of wonderful specimens on offer.

I think we r spoilt.......


----------



## christopherR (Feb 21, 2013)

frosty7 said:


> Hi Chris thanks. Your boodarie looks nice too. How old is yours?



Thanks, mine is nine weeks old I got him two weeks ago. He thinks he's a brown snake so cute lol


----------



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2013)

Crap phone pictures... when I get a day off I will take him outside and get some nice shots of him  I already love these guys... hehe so cute and so food motivated!


----------



## Barrett (Feb 21, 2013)

Kitah said:


> Crap phone pictures... when I get a day off I will take him outside and get some nice shots of him  I already love these guys... hehe so cute and so food motivated!



Beautiful woma you have there


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 21, 2013)

Kitah said:


> Crap phone pictures... when I get a day off I will take him outside and get some nice shots of him  I already love these guys... hehe so cute and so food motivated!



He is looking great Kitah, I am stoked you are happy with him!!


----------



## yommy (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is my 6.5 year old female Boodarie one of the 1st F1 captives. 
She's a little porky as she was rested this season so has plenty of condition for this coming season. 
Though she throws 11 eggs religiously for me


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 22, 2013)

feeding time for one of my breeder males


----------



## frosty7 (Feb 22, 2013)

She's a big girl yommy.


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 22, 2013)

My baby girl had her second ever feed today and despite going in a big scary car and having new scary surroundings on tuesday she took 3 pinkie mice with gusto and gobbled them up so fast and is out exploring. What a perfect experience for both baby and scale baby mum!

Heres the little cutie Amora


----------



## reptalica (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep 'em coming guyz and galz. 144 pages and growing by the day. Just sheer quality.......

Great stuff.


----------



## christopherR (Feb 23, 2013)

Thought I might share this photo I quickly got the other day, its not the best pic cause I had to rush it.


----------



## Goldie74 (Feb 23, 2013)

I won't read through the 2000+ posts, but does anyone on here keep south-westerns, or have any pics of them? Cheers


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahaha ChristopherR that's a classic shot! Love it!


----------



## christopherR (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Bananapeel, he did that after digging his way under that wood in the pic, I have a video of him digging but I'm not sure how to upload it oh well. All of this was done after only being on the sand for 5 min lol he had a blast


----------



## duz10z (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome photo there Christopher!! I have caught mine digging a few times but havent managed to get any pics or video yet.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 23, 2013)

christopherR said:


> Thought I might share this photo I quickly got the other day, its not the best pic cause I had to rush it.



Awesome pic.


----------



## christopherR (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys I laughed so hard when I found him doing this.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 23, 2013)

Might have to change to desert sand......and make it a bit deeper........presently I have Kritters Crumble.


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 24, 2013)

Some updated photos of a couple I bred in 2011


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Sara , looking the goods , my girl looks like she's getting nice peachy colored banding from her last few sheds , she went from the black to chocolate brown now its kinda peachy I actually really like the way she's heading With the bands


----------



## reptalica (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy Woma owners/keepers,

...Still unsure which way to go however I am looking at a breeding pair, or a male/female hatchy/yearling pair.....just unsure whether to develop a pair from a young age or buy a ready made breeding pair.

Open to advice and suggestions.

Many thanks guyz and galz.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 27, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Howdy Woma owners/keepers,
> ...Still unsure which way to go however I am looking at a breeding pair, or a male/female hatchy/yearling pair.....just unsure whether to develop a pair from a young age or buy a ready made breeding pair.
> 
> Open to advice and suggestions.
> ...



Personally I'd buy a young pair , although then you do run the slight risk that you don't actually have a pair but that's part of the. Game 

I bought my male with no intentions of ever breeding , then A few months later I started thinking why not , so I got my female so they where around the same age size when they are old enough 

To me anyone with half a brain can go buy a breeding pair and put them together , I just like the idea of growing up a hatchy , then getting to breed them to me I feel it would be more rewarding as you have had to grow them , meeting their needs and keeping them reasonable happy so they will breed , it's all your work , no short cuts


----------



## benjamind2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

Easy to tell the difference between a male and a female once they reach mating size. Once your outdoor temps begin to decline the males will go off their food and start pacing, that is despite the artificial heating in the enclosure/tubs - even in summer! Both my males have stopped eating and are pacing around their habitats, yet the female is still powering along, relaxed, and always seemingly hungry. 

Males usually go off their food when outdoor temps begin to drop -or- air pressure remains relatively lower for an extended period of time. Females rarely go off their food for any reason, at least in my experience.


----------



## jacorin (Feb 27, 2013)

taken week before last


----------



## leamos (Mar 3, 2013)

Just picked up this little tanami girl this morning (thanks Kelly aka Gecko ). Going to be a long wait till i can pair her with my other tanami


----------



## Goldie74 (Mar 3, 2013)

@ sara_sabian post 2069 - they're beautiful womas you've got. Did you breed any this season, and are they of a specific locality?
Cheers


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2013)

My new pickup from the Penrith expo


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 3, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> @ sara_sabian post 2069 - they're beautiful womas you've got. Did you breed any this season, and are they of a specific locality?
> Cheers



Thanks 

I rested the mother of these in 2012 but I should have 2 clutches later this year, I'm pairing the mother of this clutch with the striped male on page 133, I'm also doing a sibling pairing from the clutch previous to the one that produced the bright white girl. They are tanami locale.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I FINALLY got some good photo's that show off my pairs true colours, yay! They also shed recently so are looking really nice at the moment. 

These are Topaz Tanami from SxR - hoping to breed them this season ( very excited, will be the first time i've bred Woma  )


----------



## womaspotted (Mar 7, 2013)

they are very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## womaspotted (Mar 7, 2013)

ready to move out soon 
View attachment 284388
View attachment 284389


----------



## duz10z (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is another pic of mine


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Vixen and duz10z they are really two unusual coloured womas, I think I like Vixensn the best though.


----------



## yommy (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a few from the Rabbit Flat clutch taken whilst cleaning this morning. 
The parents to these guys are full siblings to my fully reduced animals.
After their 3rd shed a few of these will be offered up and i'm keeping 1 or 2


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 9, 2013)

They're gorgeous Yommy! Love that 5th pic. Has a very pretty head haha. 1st and 4th are stunning too but they're all lovely. Must be pretty happy!. Which are the keepers? or suspected keepers?


----------



## Barlow (Mar 9, 2013)

I got this young fella today


----------



## yommy (Mar 9, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> They're gorgeous Yommy! Love that 5th pic. Has a very pretty head haha. 1st and 4th are stunning too but they're all lovely. Must be pretty happy!. Which are the keepers? or suspected keepers?



The 1st one is the one i am holding back especially if male but regardless is my favourite. (They will be getting probed shortly) 
Once i know sex ratio's and all have had 3rd shed (some have, some arent far off) I'll advertise. 
They come with full shedding and feeding details. They are little pigs on fuzzy/weaner rats.

This season with the Rabbit Flats. The RP/Spotted male is the only male going over the girls. 
Other male will only be used for combatting purposes  thems the breaks. 
I want this line proved this season.

A rested season with the Boodaries last season should see some good results too


----------



## Kitah (Mar 9, 2013)

My little dudes have definitely settled in well. Havent missed a feed, great to handle, always active and exploring. 

I am already looking for a female RHD now lol! They are just too awesome. Only problem is there don't seem to be too many genuine RHD's around- most of the ones I see are boodaries and ranami's


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2013)

RHDs

View attachment 284521


Tanami
View attachment 284522


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 10, 2013)

female shed yesterday so got some new pics , shes looking really nice imo so couldn't resist throwing some up


----------



## yommy (Mar 15, 2013)

where all the good woma localities are


----------



## Goldie74 (Mar 15, 2013)

^ are you there? Post pics if you come across any..


----------



## jbest (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm curious how do people get the wild caught specimens? Can just anyone go out and catch them from a specific locale?


----------



## yommy (Mar 15, 2013)

jbest said:


> I'm curious how do people get the wild caught specimens? Can just anyone go out and catch them from a specific locale?



No you need to be authorised. In the NT and WA wildlife authorities give permits, permission to people as collector / relocators. 

My WA animals where F1 captives from W/C and red girl was an actual W/C yearling sourced from WA through Pilbara pythons breeding syndicate.

The Rabbit flat locale original animals where sourced originally as W/C animal, The group i have are F1/F2 animals from the original grandparents. Its a bonus that this line throws RP/spotted animals. Even the RHD animals tend to throw some RP animals. This is a line i want to prove out, regardless the 'Sibs' throw speccy animals

Unless your into your locality specific animals it doesnt matter, but I like to know the origin and history of my animals and collection. 
For any of those that want locality specific animals i am one source for these quality animals.

Maybe Dave could throw up some Boodarie landscape pic's


----------



## Goldie74 (Mar 18, 2013)

She loves me dearly ;-)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## yommy (Mar 18, 2013)

not to shabby at all there Josh


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 18, 2013)

yommy said:


> not to shabby at all there Josh



Thanks Yommy, I love the little guy, he is growing nicely as well.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 19, 2013)

a quick question, at what age is a woma considered an adult?
And what is their growth rate.
Mine is only 13 weeks old and I'm so eager to see her grow. She's such a tiny baby lol


----------



## reptalica (Mar 19, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> a quick question, at what age is a woma considered an adult?
> And what is their growth rate.
> Mine is only 13 weeks old and I'm so eager to see her grow. She's such a tiny baby lol



Just a word of advice......don't go overboard with the feeding. Woma's in particular are pigs in the feeding department and will keep eating if u let them. If this continues they can end up with fatty liver disease which can be fatal.

Stick to the rule of thumb re feeding and you will have a healthy python.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 19, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Just a word of advice......don't go overboard with the feeding. Woma's in particular are pigs in the feeding department and will keep eating if u let them. If this continues they can end up with fatty liver disease which can be fatal.
> 
> Stick to the rule of thumb re feeding and you will have a healthy python.



thank you Reptalica. I had read this so she is only fed weekly. At feeding, she is always calm and I have to shake the food in front of her to get her attention. Maybe when she's older she'll start acting more like a woma should. lol


----------



## yommy (Mar 19, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> a quick question, at what age is a woma considered an adult?
> And what is their growth rate.
> Mine is only 13 weeks old and I'm so eager to see her grow. She's such a tiny baby lol



I consider a woma adult as a sexually mature animal 2-3 years old. hatchy to 12 months, Juvi 12- 18 months old.

As for food, it is dependant on what 'type' of food you feed. i.e mice, rats, quail etc.
You will get better growth rates from feeding rats over mice (more bone and fur density) but i occassionaly feed jap quail to the adults for some variation. 

Want your hatchy to grow - feed fuzzy-weaner rats. All my hatchies take them no worries.........


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 20, 2013)

yommy said:


> I consider a woma adult as a sexually mature animal 2-3 years old. hatchy to 12 months, Juvi 12- 18 months old.
> 
> As for food, it is dependant on what 'type' of food you feed. i.e mice, rats, quail etc.
> You will get better growth rates from feeding rats over mice (more bone and fur density) but i occassionaly feed jap quail to the adults for some variation.
> ...



thank you. I'm always concerned about when to increase size of food.


----------



## yommy (Mar 24, 2013)

A few of the rabbit flats from today, these guys have the orangist belly colour.

Primed and good to go this season


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeeez yommy! Those snakes are really really something special! That second one is a real standout for me! That dark colour with such little pattern. Lost for words!


----------



## yommy (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes i like them alot too


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 24, 2013)

No joke mate! Pretty tough not to!


----------



## yommy (Mar 24, 2013)

Dont forget the boodaries they need loving too


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, that first boodarie is really something. Very nice collection


----------



## reptalica (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my second Woma yesterday off the same breeder.....the sister of my original purchase, Jaffa who was hatched on the 13th December, 2011. My new girl hatched 11th December 2011. Now to find a name for her and my Woma collection grows........

Thanks to Chris Haberfield @ Haberfields Reptiles.


Pics to come soon......just letting her settle in to her new home. Extremely placid like her brother.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2013)

Pascal the woma


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 26, 2013)

My Tanami and Boodarie Woma's. The Boodarie was bred by Yommy last season.


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 27, 2013)

Kitah said:


> Pascal the woma



Wow Kitah, he is looking very nice, maybe I should have kept him


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 27, 2013)

Kitah said:


> Pascal the woma



and you named him after me (pascalE ).... awww. not the case I know. lol. gorgeous little woma.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 27, 2013)

One of my favourite from this year.....


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> and you named him after me (pascalE ).... awww. not the case I know. lol. gorgeous little woma.



hehe nah.. unfortunately not. Look up "Pascal the chameleon" from the movie "tangled". It is a cute little animated chameleon that also has attitude. All of my reptiles are named after animated characters


----------



## yommy (Mar 28, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> View attachment 286487
> View attachment 286488
> View attachment 286489
> View attachment 286490
> ...



The Boodarie is coming along really nicely. Nice and dark banded like the father.......


----------



## jacorin (Mar 28, 2013)

1st 2 pics are of Wommy the Woma when i got him from the Coffs Harbour NPWS ballot 3 yrs ago, 3rd-4th pics are of him 2 weeks ago,beautiful placid snake,we so lucked out getting him


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 286672


----------



## yommy (Mar 28, 2013)

jacorin said:


> 1st 2 pics are of Wommy the Woma when i got him from the Coffs Harbour NPWS ballot 3 yrs ago, 3rd-4th pics are of him 2 weeks ago,beautiful placid snake,we so lucked out getting him



Nice name and a nice animal too .......


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 30, 2013)

Kitah said:


> hehe nah.. unfortunately not. Look up "Pascal the chameleon" from the movie "tangled". It is a cute little animated chameleon that also has attitude. All of my reptiles are named after animated characters



I know .seen the movie and loved it. lol. he's my sig on my FB page.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just though I'd drop in and show off my RHD womas.

First, here is my keeper male that I plan to breed next year. He has the best pattern of all of my womas and has rich red patterns and a spectacular mid stripe with a nice cream background colour, he is nearly patternless on the neck area, and the belly is beautifully golden orange coloured. He is a little over 2 years old.





Second, this is the male I have set aside for Alex, which he can collect at any time of his choosing. He has a LOT of rich red in him, has rich orange on his belly. He has thinner banding than the male above, and has a beautiful mid stripe. He has a striking rich red colouration to his head, much like my other male woma above. He is 7 years old and is a proven breeder.







Third, this is my future breeder female, I will be pairing her with the first male next year, and if all goes well, should be good. She has very rich reds and a thick pattern with a golden cream background colouration. Her belly is not shown but has very rich reds there as well. She is a little over 1 year old.





Hope you enjoy the eye candy


----------



## yommy (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the future female (3) solid red/orange banding does it for me


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 7, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> Just though I'd drop in and show off my RHD womas.
> 
> First, here is my keeper male that I plan to breed next year. He has the best pattern of all of my womas and has rich red patterns and a spectacular mid stripe with a nice cream background colour, he is nearly patternless on the neck area, and the belly is beautifully golden orange coloured. He is a little over 2 years old.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous womas. Alex must be very pleased with this male.


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a little holdback male from my 17woma line (Rabbit Flat locale).
His getting better with each shed cant wait to see what he can contribute to in the future.

Side and above shot


----------



## deebo (Apr 7, 2013)

looking nice brett!

Here is one of my holdbacks - cant really capture the yellow base colour this girl has - love her crazy spotty pattern.


----------



## yommy (Apr 7, 2013)

Amagine what her and my male above and what they could produce.... lol


----------



## deebo (Apr 7, 2013)

i think his pattern would suit her very well! Even though she is only a bub ive been trying to think what to pair her with, unfortunately i didnt get a male like her from the same clutch.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 7, 2013)

For the first time together I introduce Amber (female) our new acquisition, together with Jaffa (male), hopefully our future breeding pair. Both 15 months old so looking to put another 12 months at least condition on them, especially her before I trek down that path.


----------



## Pizzalover (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to work out at the Tanami at a gold mine, prob about 20 years ago, on a nice night we would go have a beer on top of a rocky outcrop and look at the clear sky over a cold beverage.(hills are not that common). many a trip back to the camp we would come across pythons crossing our path, childrens and womas, we even had a woma pass through our work shop.  I guess back then womas weren't regular house hold animals .


----------



## reptalica (Apr 9, 2013)

Just on the Tanami and slightly off topic. Thinking of doing a trek along the Tanami Road/Track, Yuendumu, Rabbit Flat etc. sometime later in the year. Does anyone on here have any experience or done a similar tour or their own travels. Also could someone point me to a link where I could find some more info on same.

Cheers.


----------



## Pizzalover (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptalica, when you wander off out there make sure you have plenty of supplies. When I was out there Bruce @ Rabbit Flat had fuel for $2 per litre, so it be unimaginable atm. Theres nothing to buy so keep that in mind. Not sure where to look but id say google will take you to government sites, also don't take grog out there as its a dry zone and the popo possibly wouldn't like it  mate enjoy the trip its a long way from no where but well worth while


----------



## Shadow86 (Apr 10, 2013)

First pic is of my Rp male and last 3 is of my Rp female slightly different with some black patches on the guts which is otherwise bright orange.


----------



## jbest (Apr 13, 2013)

Some updated pics of my womas





Boodarie girl off Chondro09





My first Boodarie boy off Yommy





And a RHD girl off Glenn which my mate has a nice boy to try put together with down the track


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 13, 2013)

shadow86 said:


> View attachment 288026
> View attachment 288025
> View attachment 288024
> View attachment 288023
> ...


rp ?


----------



## jbest (Apr 13, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> rp ?


i dont get it either those the rhd i put two posts back the guy was trying to flog off as rp parents but in the pictures theyre just normal rhd's but the banding starts ever so slightly further down the neck....weird?


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 13, 2013)

jbest said:


> i dont get it either those the rhd i put two posts back the guy was trying to flog off as rp parents but in the pictures theyre just normal rhd's but the banding starts ever so slightly further down the neck....weird?


i think its being thrown around a little too much , if thats an RP than ive got an RP woma myself  nice snakes shadow but their not exactly rp have a look at yommys rp animals in this thread , those are rps imo , having no pattern for the first quarter of its body is nothing too speacial for a woma , as i said nice snakes but rp , not really 

its kinda important that there is some sort of standards imo otherwise it could end up being the same as with hypo coastals etc where someone hatches an animal that doesnt have as much black as is considered normal and its instantly called a hypo although it still has plenty of black and is hardly the standard of a real hypo , if you get my drift 

im gonna stop rambling on now


----------



## DerekRoddy (Apr 13, 2013)

These holdbacks from last year are looking pretty good... I think. These are F3's.















































Dad






Mom is gravid ATM so, she's not looking so good but, will post an updated shot after the season.

Hope ya enjoy,

D


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 13, 2013)

DerekRoddy said:


> These holdbacks from last year are looking pretty good... I think. These are F3's.
> 
> Mom is gravid ATM so, she's not looking so good but, will post an updated shot after the season.
> 
> ...


Wow mate they are some of the prettiest woma's that I have seen. The colours and patterns are amazing. Hope your new clutch bring you equally as nice snakes.


----------



## Pizzalover (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow Womas are spectacular and you have some rippers grats mate


----------



## womaspotted (Apr 14, 2013)

*just changed clothes*





just changes clothes


----------



## Woma_Wild (Apr 14, 2013)

DerekRoddy said:


> These holdbacks from last year are looking pretty good... I think. These are F3'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW ! Stunning.


----------



## womaspotted (Apr 14, 2013)

cant get pic on page but pics show in link 
I don't think pattern is changing what do you think


womaspotted said:


> View attachment 288393
> View attachment 288392
> View attachment 288394
> View attachment 288395
> just changes clothes


----------



## Shotta (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Bart70 (Apr 14, 2013)

womaspotted said:


> cant get pic on page but pics show in link
> I don't think pattern is changing what do you think



You need to use the Manage Attachments function to add pics....otherwise you are the only one who can see them.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2013)

*My woma*

This is my 2 1/2 year old woma after his shed.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Apr 21, 2013)

She should come see my boy! Deebo


----------



## RedFox (Apr 21, 2013)

@DerekRoddy Very nice. The Dad is to die for. Now if only you could send them back over here.  

@womaspotted now that first one is what I would class as RP. Very interesting patterns on both of those. It will be good to see if future breedings will further reduce the pattern.


----------



## BeZaKa (Apr 26, 2013)

New to the site and came across this thread. Thought I would chuck a pic of my baby boy Mitch on here got him about a month back from Shire snakes hes a Tanami Woma and an absolute champ. Just shed. Hope the pics come out. 
Cheers
View attachment 289129

View attachment 289130

View attachment 289131


----------



## RedFox (Apr 26, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> New to the site and came across this thread. Thought I would chuck a pic of my baby boy Mitch on here got him about a month back from Shire snakes hes a Tanami Woma and an absolute champ. Just shed. Hope the pics come out.
> Cheers
> View attachment 289129
> 
> ...



Pics aren't working. Click "Go Advanced" then scroll down to "manage attachments". You may have to resize your images for it to upload. I'm sure we would all love to see your little one.


----------



## BeZaKa (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks redfox, re did it hopefully it works now. Sorry new to this.
Cheers


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice looking animal there BeZaKa. You'll need to find a nice partner for it


----------



## yommy (Apr 30, 2013)

some of my woma project for this coming season

Boodarie trio and my 17Woma (rabbit flat locale) RP/spotted line i am hoping to prove out.


----------



## Goldie74 (Apr 30, 2013)

^ awesome stuff Brett. Love the spotted/ RP animals. Also looking forward to getting a Boodarie boy from your red female ;-)


----------



## BeZaKa (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful looking animals, they are a credit to you. Do you breed these??? Excuse my ignorance but pic 78 the dark one lacking the vertical stripping with just the line along the dorsal, what variety is this.... is it one you have bred for? 
Cheers.


----------



## yommy (Apr 30, 2013)

yes i do bred these. The Definely banded ones are WA animals from the boodarie cattle station.

The Reduce patterns are being breed by myself for the 1st time this coming season. Trying to prove this out as a genetic trait or not. Time and this seasons breeding will tell. The RP animals are from rabbit flat in the NT near the WA border.


----------



## BeZaKa (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks yommy, will look out for your womas in the for sale section. i love the colouring your womas.


----------



## yommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have offspring from the female Top yellow 078. My Rabbit flat group are a whole clutch held back by solar17. She was mated with another patterned sibling.

This coming season the reduced and that yellow female are the only ones i'll be pairingto see if the RP/Spotted is a genetically enheritable trait for that locality. Fingers crossed i can get clutches of spotted babies. 

Also the WA's were rested last season so looking forward to some stunning definely banded babies from those guys. Boodarie babies are so clean straight from the egg. Pic attached as an example


----------



## BeZaKa (May 1, 2013)

I'll start planning my arguments with my better half as to why I "need" another Woma, looking forward to seeing your results. Good luck.


----------



## Tristan.C (May 1, 2013)

I want a woma soooo bad after seeing all of these pictures  somebody buy me one pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> I'll start planning my arguments with my better half as to why I "need" another Woma, looking forward to seeing your results. Good luck.



I always ask for forgiveness than permission for my reptile purchases........ Always in trouble the depth just varies...... lol



Tristan.C said:


> I want a woma soooo bad after seeing all of these pictures  somebody buy me one pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



I can sell you one  they are affordable these days compared to what i originally paid many years ago


----------



## thomasssss (May 1, 2013)

yommy said:


> they are affordable these days compared to what i originally paid many years ago


i ave to ask , what where they worth when you first got into them ? ive heard they where once worth a few grand because of their being very few of them around


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2013)

I originally paid $1800ea for the F1 (1st captive bred from WC parents) WA Boodarie's back in the day but SXR at the time were asking $2500ea for their topaz line. But you pay what you think the animal is worth at the time, and the supply and demand factor. Still worth every cent they are awesome animals in every way.

The rabbit Flats well thats a secret


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 1, 2013)

For the first time my really good female who has been eating like a champ...up until now...has refused a feed. She ate about 3 weeks ago. That's not what has me concerned. What has me concerned is the fact that she hasn't defecated since then. 
This doesn't make me feel nice :shock:

Add to that, I just had a good look at her, she has a small but reasonably hard lump in her nether region, I doubt it would be anything she couldn't pass though, but just to be sure I'm going to put her in some warm water and let her soak in it, to soften that up to make it easier for her to pass it whatever it is. She wasn't interested in the rat, it was in there for an hour, and no interest at all, so I threw the rat out.

Let's just say I'll be a whole hell of a lot more than upset if anything untoward happens to her. She's part of my prized pair of RHD womas. If this isn't resolved soon I will have no other option than to take her to a good snake vet.


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2013)

take her for a spin on the grass for a while (supervised) you probably find that will stimulate her to unload


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 1, 2013)

yommy said:


> take her for a spin on the grass for a while (supervised) you probably find that will stimulate her to unload



Thanks for the advice. I will do that. But the thing that's got me so seriously concerned is that not only has she not defecated, she's not eating, either...that's what scares me. I'm going to try a few techniques - warm water bath, lots of handling, and maybe a gentle massage around the area - before I refer to a vet. But from what I can gather, not eating + hasn't defecated since last feed = something potentially very serious. And she's my best female, so I'm a bit scared.


----------



## yommy (May 1, 2013)

mate all my female womas are off the food this time of year. I think she'll be fine just monitor her, i wouldnt massage around the area though.


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2013)

i wouldnt worry too much. As long as she can still get decent heat when she needs it to digest, which i would say she has if her last meal was three weeks, she is probably just holding onto a big one. I find some of mine will hold onto one until they shed - may just be a week or two from going into a shed cylce.


----------



## BeZaKa (May 2, 2013)

My boy has just done the same, 3 weeks with no defication, the he shed and bingo one day later


----------



## marleehorne (May 2, 2013)

My Limited experience and research into womas has indicated they can have bowl issues. The Urates harden and can sometimes attach to the bowl which is a serious problem and life threatening. This problem is uncommon and usually effects the weakest of the clutch (natural selection).

However it is very common for all snakes to hold on for weeks even months especially around the colder parts of the year.

One thing I have learnt, form a good relationship with a reptile vet, if your concerned call them and get a once over.


----------



## marleehorne (May 2, 2013)




----------



## yommy (May 2, 2013)

rynoYNWA said:


> My Limited experience and research into womas has indicated they can have bowl issues. The Urates harden and can sometimes attach to the bowl which is a serious problem and life threatening. This problem is uncommon and usually effects the weakest of the clutch (natural selection).
> 
> However it is very common for all snakes to hold on for weeks even months especially around the colder parts of the year.
> 
> One thing I have learnt, form a good relationship with a reptile vet, if your concerned call them and get a once over.



I've kept woma's for a long time and never had 'bowl issues' with any animal. Sometimes they hold a little longer than usual but they will go.....
To the exent of awaiting a shed cycle to leave you a suprise in the shedded skin. Womas are no different to other species with bowel movements.


----------



## marleehorne (May 2, 2013)

yommy said:


> I've kept woma's for a long time and never had 'bowl issues' with any animal. Sometimes they hold a little longer than usual but they will go.....
> To the exent of awaiting a shed cycle to leave you a suprise in the shedded skin. Womas are no different to other species with bowel movements.



must have been a freak situation with me, first woma hatchy had solid feces the it couldnt pass followed all the advice of the vet and multiple visit and it died. 

Thats why I said limited experience. Everything since has been no problem and hopefully never go through again.


----------



## yommy (May 2, 2013)

yeah not a good situation or end result mate for you or your animal. 
These things can sometimes happen but its not the norm.

Hopefully you dont go through it again


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 4, 2013)

Nothing to do with above but,

From what I've read here and everywhere else for that matter, womas are great feeders, some even a but too enthusiastic lol.

Mine must be a one of a kind. I dangle her food in front of her, I put it right up to her mouth, I'll dangle it some more..... and this can go on for 10 - 20 minutes.

Feeding in or out of her enclosure makes no difference. Time of day makes no difference either. Once her enclosure is open, all she wants to do is go "walk about".

Maybe I should get myself another woma to compare.


----------



## yommy (May 4, 2013)

I think its different for every woma. I have some really enthusiastic feeders that want to choke everything out and i have dainty ones that i place the rodent to there mouths and they just start chewing with no wrapping. Funny little creatures. 

If you need any female woma's Woma_Wild got some Rabbit Flats


----------



## marleehorne (May 4, 2013)

Thats what I love about a Woma, they all have different personalities. From laying about to feeding.


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 4, 2013)

yommy said:


> I think its different for every woma. I have some really enthusiastic feeders that want to choke everything out and i have dainty ones that i place the rodent to there mouths and they just start chewing with no rapping. Funny little creatures.
> 
> If you need any female woma's Woma_Wild got some Rabbit Flats



I was looking for a little boy. no breeding. just so I have one of each. 

I now know why she's so "delicate" as you put it yommy..... little bugger prefers her mice to rats. Guess mummy will have to trick her next time.

Rattus dipped in mousy juice. oh yummy.


----------



## reptalica (May 4, 2013)

yommy said:


> I think its different for every woma. I have some really enthusiastic feeders that want to choke everything out and i have dainty ones that i place the rodent to there mouths and they just start chewing with no rapping. Funny little creatures.
> 
> If you need any female woma's Woma_Wild got some Rabbit Flats



Yes I know u have some Rabbit Flats Brett.


----------



## yommy (May 4, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Yes I know u have some Rabbit Flats Brett.



Yes but only females as the male was snapped up straight away. Though the girls are as nice if not nicer.
All power feeding rats like i drink beer 

Feeding sesh from today......

Anyone know why pic's aren't shown like they used to be and you now have to open individual .jpg's?


----------



## Pizzalover (May 4, 2013)

for some reason I cant seem to get pics up  I tried with the manager and it don't do anything, ?


----------



## RedFox (May 4, 2013)

Yommy, I've had my eye on your ad for RFs for a while (well one of the little females in particular). Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to make her mine :cry: as I only have a QLD basic. Probably just as well though, as I've being looking at a couple of other womas. At least my bank account is fairly safe. Lol. 

BTW the mother is stunning. If you ever get bored of her feel free to send her to me. I will even organise the freight. Hmmmmm... Maybe I should upgrade my licence.


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 5, 2013)

there are some beautiful animals out there , I know. But I'm smitten with womas. 
They have a gorgeous head, beautiful eyes and a_ personality_. When Alex sold her to me, he told me they were teddy bears and he was right. 
I just love my girl.


----------



## yommy (May 5, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Yommy, I've had my eye on your ad for RFs for a while (well one of the little females in particular). Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to make her mine :cry: as I only have a QLD basic. Probably just as well though, as I've being looking at a couple of other womas. At least my bank account is fairly safe. Lol.
> 
> BTW the mother is stunning. If you ever get bored of her feel free to send her to me. I will even organise the freight. Hmmmmm... Maybe I should upgrade my licence.



G'day RedFox, you can have 2 woma's on your QLD rec licence. And freighting to Cairns is easy enough  lol

Yes that female mother to these current guys are impressive and probably my favourite even over that Rp male. And defineatly not leaving my place 

But this season offspring from this line are going to be 'SPECIAL' being fathered by the RP/Spotted male....... Good times ahead. All my fingers and toes are crossed......


----------



## Goldie74 (May 9, 2013)

My Boodarie girl post shed


----------



## Pizzalover (May 9, 2013)

woohoo think it might happen now, good ol photobucket  my boy Fruitchoc , Boodarie c/o chondro


----------



## smithson (May 9, 2013)

Nice shot lol how old is he ?


----------



## Pizzalover (May 9, 2013)

smithson said:


> Nice shot lol how old is he ?



December last year 

 coming out of his transporter, Chondro was excellent to deal with, heaps of advise, fast freight and im going back next season for a gurl


----------



## princessparrot (May 9, 2013)




----------



## princessparrot (May 9, 2013)




----------



## RedFox (May 9, 2013)

@yommy, I already have two womas. If you ever change your mind about the female, you said it yourself, freighting is really easy to Cairns. 

I was actually looking at jungles and roughies last year and somehow ended up with a baby woma.  Looking through my photo albums, I realise I have stacks of photos of my first snake but very few of my second. Pretty slack since I got him in December.

Some of you may remember deebo's female that retained sperm, well my little one is one of the hathlings, now 6 months old.


----------



## yommy (May 10, 2013)

You cant go wrong with one of Dave's animals. There was some stunning animals in that clutch 
.
I'll keep you in mind IF i ever want to get rid of that particular female... lol 
But you'll need a restricted licence still 

Womas are way better then jungles but must admit with a trio of the roughies are an amzing animal too.


----------



## matt_oakford (May 11, 2013)

This is my new tanami woma I picked up last Sunday  thank you heaps to snapped for holding the snake while my advanced license came in the mail and answering all of my questions she was great to deal with and very happy to help I appreciate it and now I have a lovely woma python to cherish in my ever growing collection


----------



## yommy (May 11, 2013)

Nice suprise tonight. Hope he keeps it up


----------



## slide (May 12, 2013)

yommy said:


> Nice suprise tonight. Hope he keeps it up



Go boy!
What a hot couple. Hope all proves out for you Brett. Im really looking forward to some of those spotted/RP womas becoming available. I dont know how many times I tried to talk Baden into selling me some : )

Aaron


----------



## frankgrimes (May 12, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Some of you may remember deebo's female that retained sperm, well my little one is one of the hathlings, now 6 months old.
> 
> View attachment 289607



Hey, I got one also from deebo...same clutch (Retained sperm)...awesome snake (LOVES her food, like all Womas  ) - Ive got her on a hopper rat ever 5 days atm, but she's getting them down pretty easy...might upgrade to weaners soon


----------



## yommy (May 12, 2013)

@ Aaron - Only took me many YEARS of begging  

But if early indication are anything to go by should be a successful year.
Would love to get some of these out there, they are such a nice line, visually and great tempermants.

Yes frankgrimes, Dave has an impressive woma collection, cant go wrong with any of those animals.


----------



## yommy (May 12, 2013)

Some of the Boodaries from this morning. Looks like love is in the air @ my place ATM 
Cant wait to see what 'Red' girl will produce....


----------



## xterra (May 13, 2013)

My little boodarie male and female tonight. 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yommy (May 13, 2013)

Very nice xterra going to be a high yellow animal.

Here is 2 female rabbit flat locality i have left from this season.


----------



## RedFox (May 13, 2013)

frankgrimes said:


> Hey, I got one also from deebo...same clutch (Retained sperm)...awesome snake (LOVES her food, like all Womas  ) - Ive got her on a hopper rat ever 5 days atm, but she's getting them down pretty easy...might upgrade to weaners soon



I've wondered a few times if any of the little hatchy photos I've seen are siblings of my one. 

She should be fine with weaners. I've just switched mine back to rats but before that he was eating weaner mice. He gets a 20-30g rat every 5-8 days. Not sure what 'size' that would be labelled as. Fuzzy? Pup? Idk.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 14, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I've wondered a few times if any of the little hatchy photos I've seen are siblings of my one.
> 
> She should be fine with weaners. I've just switched mine back to rats but before that he was eating weaner mice. He gets a 20-30g rat every 5-8 days. Not sure what 'size' that would be labelled as. Fuzzy? Pup? Idk.



Based on this: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-food-accessories-services-5359/cheap-rats-mice-193448/

Hopper - 25-35g
Weaner - 36-60g
Small - 61-100g


----------



## RedFox (May 14, 2013)

According to that he would be on hoppers. I am no good with sizes as I have only ever gone by weight. Sounds like your girl is a bit bigger than my boy already. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 14, 2013)

yommy said:


> Very nice xterra going to be a high yellow animal.
> 
> Here is 2 female rabbit flat locality i have left from this season.



Wow they are stunning, you have some really nice Woma's, I mean any Woma is a awesome, but yours are just spectacular


----------



## yommy (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Venomous_RBB. 
It's taken years to get my collection to were it is these days and were I am happy with what i have. 
I'm extremely fussy when it comes to new animals. I usually buy everything as hatchies with the exception of the RFW group (but you can see why  )
Its all about quality over quantity. But i am a firm believer that good looking animals produce good looking offspring.
Always pays to look/shop around for the right animals.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 17, 2013)

Redfox:

Fed her 14/05 - 1 Hopper rat, and went to clean her enclosure out last night and she latched on and threw coils...hehe, so she's hungry again already! Im going to upgrade her to weaner rats...

Any idea what yours is weight/length?


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2013)

Nice to see some pics of the womas from that clutch from retained sperm! Was certainly a weird thing to witness her ovulate etc haha!

Those boodaries are looking really nice Paul. That first looks like it has that nice yellowy base colour. Hopefully ill get another clutch from that pair this year.


----------



## yommy (May 17, 2013)

How they have grown.

Sad when you move on an offspring.
But its still amazing to see the look on the new woma owners face (when getting there 1st ever woma) when they hold there new little cracker for the 1st time. Addictive little creatures


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2013)

those new owners are getting very well established animals brett - value for money right there. At that size they will be bulletproof animals. Good work!


----------



## yommy (May 17, 2013)

Yes rat pigs they are  

Becca-marie got one this afternoon, 1st woma ever for her and she was stoked..........

Nice little animal too.

Looking forward to showing the collection tomorrow Dave  After seeing your woma's, they were very impressive.......


----------



## RedFox (May 17, 2013)

@frankgrimes, I weighed and measure him tonight. He is about 70cm and weighs 143g. After he sheds I will probably have to up his food size, but at the moment he is alright. Definitely not the biggest boy but very healthy, active and curious. 

I'm not very exact with feeding times. He gets fed between every 5-8 days and I don't feed him during his shedding cycle.


----------



## reptalica (May 18, 2013)

I'm just as excited when I receive any Woma let alone my first......

Have two now and that collection is soon to rise to 4, possibly 5.

Whoever said that once u get one u can't stop there, not a truer word spoken.

I'm hooked!


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 18, 2013)

Brett - my god i love this fella. All your womas are incredible

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sara_sabian (May 18, 2013)

Really hoping this pair go the distance for me this season, they've been trying their hardest the past week. I'm hoping for more black along the dorsal with the offspring. I'm also breeding the male back to his mother to see if I can produce some more like him.

Male:





Female:


----------



## thomasssss (May 18, 2013)

nice womas sara , especially liking that female just curious do they have the same parents as my girl ?


----------



## sara_sabian (May 18, 2013)

They sure do  they are from the season before your girl.


----------



## thomasssss (May 18, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> They sure do  they are from the season before your girl.


thought so , nice lookers from those 2  would be good to see what comes from this pair , never know sara i just may end up with another woma


----------



## frankgrimes (May 19, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @frankgrimes, I weighed and measure him tonight. He is about 70cm and weighs 143g. After he sheds I will probably have to up his food size, but at the moment he is alright. Definitely not the biggest boy but very healthy, active and curious.
> 
> I'm not very exact with feeding times. He gets fed between every 5-8 days and I don't feed him during his shedding cycle.



I weighed my girl yesterday, and she's ~447gm(So a bit bigger than your boy  ) - Length, will check later today....Im going to upgrade her to small rats next feed...pet store rats are heinously expensive...anyone know of a local goldie breeder of rats?


----------



## Pizzalover (May 19, 2013)

heres my little Boodarie again hanging in the dunny roll  hes very aggressive to the food and smashes it as soon as he sees it.


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2013)

Can't see much of him but nice looking from what I can see. ^^^


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 20, 2013)

Took a few pics while i was cleaning his cage and change his water.











Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yommy (May 20, 2013)

Great tempermants those Rabbit Flat locality have. 
Glad you like him Becca.


----------



## reptalica (May 20, 2013)

yommy said:


> Great tempermants those Rabbit Flat locality have.
> Glad you like him Becca.



Must have something to do with the breeder me thinks.


----------



## yommy (May 20, 2013)

No just the quality of the animals. Breeding is the easy bit


----------



## jbest (May 20, 2013)

yommy said:


> No just the quality of the animals. Breeding is the easy bit



Just like your Boodaries  Thank god lol


----------



## RedFox (May 20, 2013)

Becca-Marie said:


> Took a few pics while i was cleaning his cage and change his water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're the one that snapped up the male.  
You definitely picked a stunner Becca. 

Megan (RedFox)


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 20, 2013)

Yup i fell in love with him. Im suprised how curious and bold he is. Loves his rock wall, constantly climbing and exploring.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BOB_NT (May 21, 2013)

My boy Buddy (I call it that, never had it probed) in his new flash enclosure having an explore.


----------



## jbest (May 21, 2013)

BOB_NT said:


> My boy Buddy (I call it that, never had it probed) in his new flash enclosure having an explore.


That enclosure really looks the part good work. Definitely a nice womas too


----------



## sharky (May 21, 2013)

I really need to get a woma...there are some going for $190 in my area


----------



## yommy (May 21, 2013)

If you like em Sharkyy1o5 jump on em, you wont be disappointed. 

If your in SA remember the SA locality womas do grow into large animals....... post some pics if you do


----------



## MyMitchie (May 22, 2013)

My little Tanami boy Jasper coming up to 5 months old and has been the easiest snake to own ever. He went straight onto rats no problem, never bites, really chilled out little guy, very pleased with him.


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 22, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> My little Tanami boy Jasper coming up to 5 months old and has been the easiest snake to own ever. He went straight onto rats no problem, never bites, really chilled out little guy, very pleased with him.



he's gorgeous. My girl is the same, very easy to handle.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 22, 2013)

Mymitchie - pretty boy you have there

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sharky (May 22, 2013)

yommy said:


> If you like em Sharkyy1o5 jump on em, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> If your in SA remember the SA locality womas do grow into large animals....... post some pics if you do



I've been wanting one since I first started the hobby! I even have a cabinet ready to convert into a woma enclosure  There is only one thing stopping me.....mum


----------



## MyMitchie (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, hes earned a special place in my heart.


----------



## deebo (May 23, 2013)

this girl just shed. Love her pattern.


----------



## andynic07 (May 23, 2013)

deebo said:


> this girl just shed. Love her pattern.


Very nice snake, it is almost like the ocellate pattern on BHP's.


----------



## leamos (May 23, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I've been wanting one since I first started the hobby! I even have a cabinet ready to convert into a woma enclosure  There is only one thing stopping me.....mum



Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## yommy (May 23, 2013)

Thats such a nice python Dave. 
I'd be doing that pairing again and hoping to reproduce a male with similar marking to pair down the track and replicating this.


----------



## slide (May 26, 2013)

first introduced these two for their first date of the season about 2 hrs before this photo, he didnt muck about!
These guys are a regular pairing for me ... Pinstripe male RHD to female RHD. 
And pics of some bubs from last season. 

This guy has a very pale base colour and defined 'eyebrows' 





Female with defined 'eyebrows' and broken pattern





Same girl as above. 





Male with funky markings. Will be paired with female above when the time comes. These are hatchy pics as he is coming up to a slough









Also have another boy with lovely rich orange colouration who is due for a slough. 

Aaron


----------



## princessparrot (May 26, 2013)

do womas eat birds? im getting one and just wondering, if it was to escape(which I hope it doesn't) is it likely to eat my birds cause I have 8 birds inside, 4 of which just wander around the house... how long should she live in her 'click clack"


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> do womas eat birds? im getting one and just wondering, if it was to escape(which I hope it doesn't) is it likely to eat my birds cause I have 8 birds inside, 4 of which just wander around the house... how long should she live in her 'click clack"


They will certainly try to eat your birds given the chance.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 26, 2013)

Not great pics but a few of my boy.














Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## princessparrot (May 26, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> They will certainly try to eat your birds given the chance.



I thought she might... hopefully she doesn't get that chance. better lock her up tight at night!


----------



## slide (May 27, 2013)

Becca-Marie, i like the pattern on that boy. He looks to be quite pale too. 

Aaron


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 27, 2013)

Slide- thanks hes even better in person. Hes my first woma and i adore him.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 27, 2013)

Deedbo, gorgeous girl you have there.


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2013)

slide said:


> Becca-Marie, i like the pattern on that boy. He looks to be quite pale too.
> 
> Aaron



Good genes there Aaron....


----------



## Murtletheturle (May 28, 2013)

Epic woma pythons here!!!


----------



## slide (May 29, 2013)

yommy said:


> Good genes there Aaron....



Nice 

I would have taken a punt on all four of them if I had the money but at the time I would have struggled to scratch up enough for one.


----------



## yommy (May 29, 2013)

Should be some crackers available if the woma gods are kind


----------



## slide (May 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## BOB_NT (May 30, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> do womas eat birds? im getting one and just wondering, if it was to escape(which I hope it doesn't) is it likely to eat my birds cause I have 8 birds inside, 4 of which just wander around the house... how long should she live in her 'click clack"


I feed mine quail, I read up that rats can have too much fat for Womas and they need somthing leaner to keep em healthy.So I made the switch, I remove the leg bones just to be on the safe side and he loves them.On thing about Womas, their not fussy and they never turn down food.


----------



## princessparrot (May 30, 2013)

BOB_NT said:


> I feed mine quail, I read up that rats can have too much fat for Womas and they need somthing leaner to keep em healthy.So I made the switch, I remove the leg bones just to be on the safe side and he loves them.On thing about Womas, their not fussy and they never turn down food.


how good are they at escaping?:shock: at least the rest of my pets are at the other end of the house.... could they eat a relatively large rabbit(rex cros lop)? im getting an Uluru. sorry for all these questions, I just want my other pets to be safe


----------



## RedFox (May 30, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> how good are they at escaping?:shock: at least the rest of my pets are at the other end of the house.... could they eat a relatively large rabbit(rex cros lop)? im getting an Uluru. sorry for all these questions, I just want my other pets to be safe



They are no different to any other snake in the fact that if they can escape they will. Luckily good husbandry and housing should prevent any escapes. Ulurus are larger than tanamis, wa locales, etc. They tend to reach around 1.8m mark instead of 1.5.

A lot of escapes come from people not shutting an enclosure door. Invest in some locks and that shouldn't be an issue. Obviously inspect any new enclosures for possible escape routes and plug up any holes.

For your python to eat an adult rex rabbit it would have to be almost full grown so you have a few years before you have to worry about that. My boy is just over 1.5m at 3.5years and I think he would struggle if he even could eat it.

As for hatchies use a 7L sistema tub. Those things are escape proof. 

With mixing prey and predator animals there is always a small risk. I have three large dogs that spend time inside but through my paranoia there should be no way they ever meet. 

Ulurus are my favourite locale, so excellent choice. I wish there were more around.


----------



## yommy (May 30, 2013)

Get a dark boodarie RedFox. 
My male boodarie always gest mistaken as a Uluru except his only 1.2 at 6-7 years old


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 21, 2013)

This Boodarie girl is 2.5 now and looked a bit puffy today. I'm hoping it's follicles developing. She's been with the male off and on, but I haven't caught them in the act. I've seen the male spurring her and aligning, but I've also seen him spurring the hide when she was inside :shock: I hope they have figured it out....


----------



## yommy (Jun 21, 2013)

mine were secretive the 1st year they were put together now they don't care were they get it on.
looking promising though susan, all the best.......


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Brett, I really hope to breed some womas this year. The hatchlings are so cute! I have had no problem with Darwins, so I have reasonable hope.


----------



## yommy (Jun 22, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Thanks Brett, I really hope to breed some womas this year. The hatchlings are so cute! I have had no problem with Darwins, so I have reasonable hope.



Yes Darwin's are set and forget when it comes to breeding, just another carpet.

I do incubate my Woma's on a drier medium to the Morelia's though.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, I incubate over water with the Darwins, but I know you had a disaster with that one year, so I am planning on using perlite. Of course, no point buying that until she has a prelay shed and looks like an inflated balloon....


----------



## nasool (Jun 22, 2013)

This is my male hatchy and the my female who is coming up to 3. Love these guys,such great personalities.


----------



## yommy (Jun 23, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Yes, I incubate over water with the Darwins, but I know you had a disaster with that one year, so I am planning on using perlite. Of course, no point buying that until she has a prelay shed and looks like an inflated balloon....



I'd still do your Darwin's over water as you've had success with that method and it works for you. I do my Darwin's over a perlite slushy. Similar principle to h20 method..

But the woma's get the .08:1 ratio (80g medium/100g h20) with perlite. just love the stuff.

Nice animals there nasool


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 23, 2013)

I think everyone should stick with what works for them. For myself, I prefer my woma eggs have some thermal mass contact so I don't use the plastic grate method. Perlite is good stuff, it is not hydroscopic like vermiculite is. For example, in a humidified incubator, woma eggs placed in an egg container in bone dry perlite will not overly dry out the eggs even if they are completely buried in it except for a small window on the top of the eggs. The dry perlite actually protects the eggs from dessication. The normal process of water loss from the eggs creates a humid micro environment for each egg in the surrounding perlite.


----------



## yommy (Jun 23, 2013)

So what your saying Brad is that you don't add water to your perlite at all???

Never really thought about that before. Interesting and food for thought.

you get good results from this method.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Boondocker (Jun 24, 2013)

yommy said:


> So what your saying Brad is that you don't add water to your perlite at all???
> 
> Never really thought about that before. Interesting and food for thought.
> 
> you get good results from this method.



Yeah Brett, exactly. Works for me! Keeps the temps around the eggs very stable.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 24, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


>


Let me know if you ever get sick of looking at this one.


----------



## slide (Jun 24, 2013)

Over water works fine for me although i dont use an air tight lid, it has a small amount of air gap around the edge and I drill 1mm holes in the perspex lid to reduce condensation on the lid. 31.5 deg. 
Interesting technique with perlite only.

Aaron


----------



## yommy (Jun 24, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> Yeah Brett, exactly. Works for me! Keeps the temps around the eggs very stable.



Nice I like the theory and like to learn new things and idea's.

Shame I don't keep childreni anymore. 
I used to try different incubation idea's with them. So if it wasn't successful it didn't really concern me (sorry childreni lovers)
But I did learn a lot a value things.....


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 24, 2013)

I plan to keep the Darwins over water (don't mess with success), but will use perlite for the womas. With the Darwins I put a little bed of perlite over the rack they sit on to keep the eggs stable. It is very useful stuff!


----------



## reptalica (Jun 24, 2013)

I will be adopting the good ole fashioned K.I.S.S. method for my first foray into breeding. Considering I'm stupid, I'll keep it simple using the proven methods of my peers above.


----------



## duz10z (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anybody have any pics of some big sa womas?


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jun 25, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> I think everyone should stick with what works for them. For myself, I prefer my woma eggs have some thermal mass contact so I don't use the plastic grate method. Perlite is good stuff, it is not hydroscopic like vermiculite is. For example, in a humidified incubator, woma eggs placed in an egg container in bone dry perlite will not overly dry out the eggs even if they are completely buried in it except for a small window on the top of the eggs. The dry perlite actually protects the eggs from dessication. The normal process of water loss from the eggs creates a humid micro environment for each egg in the surrounding perlite.



Brad, out of curiosity...are you using a lid on the egg container?
I incubated a few BHP eggs simular to your method and had good success as well. I used a very "holy" lid with a humid incubator.

D


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 25, 2013)

DerekRoddy said:


> Brad, out of curiosity...are you using a lid on the egg container?
> I incubated a few BHP eggs simular to your method and had good success as well. I used a very "holy" lid with a humid incubator.
> 
> D



Howdy Derek,

Yes I do use a lid. It's not particularly tight fitting lid it only snaps on each end.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is my last egg box of the season, these eggs are due to hatch any time now. They were buried in bone dry perlite. I produced some killer animals this year here are a couple more photos.


----------



## yommy (Jun 25, 2013)

Out of curiosity Boondocker does it change the incubation timeframe using your method?
Not heard of anyone in Aus using this method like you guys from the states. 
But obviously you get good results.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 25, 2013)

yommy said:


> Out of curiosity Boondocker does it change the incubation timeframe using your method?
> Not heard of anyone in Aus using this method like you guys from the states.
> But obviously you get good results.



Brett I'm not aware of anyone using my method in the states, this is the first time I've ever mentioned how I do it. But yes, the eggs hatch sooner, they are nice and warm buried in the perlite.


----------



## deebo (Jun 25, 2013)

yommy - i was thinking the same thing about timeframe as sson as i saw that pic. I might try that method this year with a clucth and see how it goes. I know which girl ill try it with too - her last two seasons have seen her eggs go full term and die for some unknown reason - so a different method might help.

boondocker - do you ever uncover the eggs to either A) just check on them and make sure not dying/mouldy etc b) to helo circulate air around them?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reptalica (Jun 25, 2013)

Just thought I would chime in guys. Really enjoyed the last few posts about breeding as this will be a future project of mine and no doubt will help others in a similar boat.

Great stuff!

I love the fact that we can employ so many different methods with different outcomes.


----------



## yommy (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting idea Dave. I may just pick 1 random egg from each clutch and try. 
Though I may stay with my tried and proven method with the Rabbit Flats 

Brad what you usual timeframe day wise for hatching?

I use the 80g water to 100g of perlite ratio with eggs hatching day 53-55 @ 31.5 degree's


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 26, 2013)

yommy said:


> Sounds like an interesting idea Dave. I may just pick 1 random egg from each clutch and try.
> Though I may stay with my tried and proven method with the Rabbit Flats
> 
> Brad what you usual timeframe day wise for hatching?
> ...



Are you sure you do not mean 80 grams perlite?


----------



## yommy (Jun 26, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Are you sure you do not mean 80 grams perlite?



cheers Josh you are correct, damn finger faults 

gone back and corrected, though you might make a water woma with that ratio.... lol


----------



## slide (Jun 26, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> ...I produced some killer animals this year here are a couple more photos.


You sure did! Any chance of more pics of the one in the bucket at about "10 o'clock" with the reduced pattern?

Cheers, Aaron


----------



## Lawra (Jun 27, 2013)

*Steve *

My 5 month old male woma Steve. I've had him for two months now. He's shed once in that time and is fairly docile but seems fairly food crazy! He's my first python and has been great, I love him to bits. After seeing the previous posts I'm super excited to see how his colouring changes as he gets older.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 28, 2013)

yommy said:


> Sounds like an interesting idea Dave. I may just pick 1 random egg from each clutch and try.
> Though I may stay with my tried and proven method with the Rabbit Flats
> 
> Brad what you usual timeframe day wise for hatching?
> ...



Brett, 52 Days.


----------



## aspidito (Jun 28, 2013)

duz10z said:


> Does anybody have any pics of some big sa womas?


Here is a large rather dark female SA in the wild, photo taken March 2010.
Cheers, Paul


----------



## slide (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to see some wild specimens. It looks pretty big but its always hard to tell without something to give it some scale. How big was that one?


----------



## aspidito (Jun 28, 2013)

she was about 7 foot but well fed.....


----------



## slide (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks pretty solid.


----------



## TheReptileben (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## yommy (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice animal there, just be careful feeding on that substrate, impaction can be fatal with that stuff.


----------



## Hathers85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Couple of feeding pics .


----------



## yommy (Jul 6, 2013)

Couple of pics of a holdback from season just gone, coming along nicely.....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 7, 2013)

Very nice Yommy


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

For those interested here's some male combatting to get the males interested and the female excited.......
Works a treat......


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 7, 2013)

Great pics and awesome looking womas as usual yommy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deebo (Jul 7, 2013)

a bit of tanami loving this morning.


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

Good stuff Dave nice up and under 

Here's a few of the Female Boodaries chunking up nicely


----------



## deebo (Jul 7, 2013)

That first one is an absolute stunner Brett!


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

They're all stunners Dave... lol 

How thicker are these 2 girls looking since you were over last???


----------



## deebo (Jul 7, 2013)

True! They are all nice haha. 

Those girls certainly do a lot thicker than when I saw them. Hopefully they get a bit chunkier yet.


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yommy love that reduced pattern one does it through reduced babies??? If so let me know ill be super keen...


----------



## RedFox (Jul 7, 2013)

yommy said:


> Good stuff Dave nice up and under
> 
> Here's a few of the Female Boodaries chunking up nicely



Wow yommy you are right your dark boodarie does look like a miniture Uluru. Very nice. 

Judging by all the pics of womas hooking up recently, there will be some stunning hatchies at the end of the year.


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

lexy1 said:


> Yommy love that reduced pattern one does it through reduced babies??? If so let me know ill be super keen...



This will be the 1st season to prove whether its a genetically inheritable trait with the Rabbit Flat Locale.
The RP/Spotted male below is the only male going over the two female Rabbit Flat Locale above.
Looking forward to some viable eggs, more nervous about these guys then my 1st ever albino Darwin clutch..... lol



RedFox said:


> Wow yommy you are right your dark boodarie does look like a miniture Uluru. Very nice.
> 
> Judging by all the pics of womas hooking up recently, there will be some stunning hatchies at the end of the year.



The one that gets mistaken as a Uluru is the male boodarie pictured below, just 1/2 the size of an Uluru


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2013)

A bit blury but heres one of my holdbacks from a few seasons ago. 



And a nice patern on this topaz aswell.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 7, 2013)

No-two said:


> A bit blury but heres one of my holdbacks from a few seasons ago.
> 
> And a nice patern on this topaz aswell.


I really like the colours of the top one and the pattern of the bottom one. What locale is the first one?


----------



## reptalica (Jul 7, 2013)

Top one looks like an S.A.


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2013)

Correct, she's a SA.


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

Really nice SA there No-Two, the really silvery/grey ones are what i really like but you dont see many on offer......

Here's a holdback from the season just gone, little Rabbit Flat male


----------



## RedFox (Jul 7, 2013)

@no-two lovely hold back. Your SA are some of the nicest I've seen. 

@yommy I can see why with the dark head and bandings. I actually picked my boy for his pale cream base.


----------



## yommy (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome scale colour variation in that 1st pic RedFox. Top looking animal


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 20, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @no-two lovely hold back. Your SA are some of the nicest I've seen.
> 
> @yommy I can see why with the dark head and bandings. I actually picked my boy for his pale cream base.


Beautiful color RedFox; I'm a fan of the animals that retain bold color, very nice


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 20, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @no-two lovely hold back. Your SA are some of the nicest I've seen.
> 
> @yommy I can see why with the dark head and bandings. I actually picked my boy for his pale cream base.


That is one of the most unusual coloured woma's I have seen. Very nice.


----------



## someday (Jul 20, 2013)

@No-Two Hey Mate, heres some updated 1s male just went into a shed so he is a bit dark and female is loosing the brown every shed and getting more grey in.
Couple of female 



Male


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a wild one from about 300km west of Brisbane..


----------



## No-two (Jul 20, 2013)

They're looking good someday. Nice to see them as they grow. Hopefully I'll get some more of the light ones everyone seems to like this season.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 21, 2013)

slide said:


> You sure did! Any chance of more pics of the one in the bucket at about "10 o'clock" with the reduced pattern?
> 
> Cheers, Aaron



howdy Aaron,

Sorry I somehow missed seeing your post. Nope didn't get any more pics before I moved them off.


----------



## yommy (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the bright belly colouration on this RP/Spotted animal. 

She's nice and chunky and very tense in the lower 1/3.

Good signs for this coming season.


----------



## RedFox (Jul 21, 2013)

@yommy What a little fatty. Fingers crossed she produces a few eggs for you. 

@someday love the colours of your SA's. I really like when they have the bright yellow head.


----------



## slide (Jul 22, 2013)

Boondocker said:


> howdy Aaron,
> 
> Sorry I somehow missed seeing your post. Nope didn't get any more pics before I moved them off.



No worries mate.
That one looked unreal in that shot. Im surprised it was sold. 

Aaron.


----------



## slide (Jul 22, 2013)

Yommy
Shes such a stunner, really fitting that you are wearing the camo, it complements her spots nicely. 
Hope all goes to plan for you. 

Aaron


----------



## saintanger (Jul 22, 2013)

these are my 2 tanami womas.


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 22, 2013)

aspidorhyncha said:


> Here's a wild one from about 300km west of Brisbane..




You cannot beat seeing animals in their natural habitat, Its always been an ambition of mine to visit Australia and see your wonderful wildlife in all its glory. Superb photograph by the way.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, some of the first pics of me online(and my woma)




did a huge poo on me right after these pics
nice one maccona!....


----------



## yommy (Jul 24, 2013)

nice little woma there princessparrot


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 24, 2013)

yommy said:


> nice little woma there princessparrot



thanks. love her to bits, even though she did a crap on me


----------



## Lawra (Jul 24, 2013)

More pics of Steve. He's growing nicely 













Also has a strange obsession with being in my hair but hates arm hair and fluffy mice (to the point that he turned his nose up at a freshly killed one)


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 25, 2013)

More pics of my girl


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 25, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 293780
> View attachment 293781
> View attachment 293782
> View attachment 293783
> More pics of my girl


Just be careful that your woma doesn't knock a piece of lego off and accidentally swallow it not sure how it would but maybe, really nice snake by the way.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 25, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 293780
> View attachment 293781
> View attachment 293782
> View attachment 293783
> More pics of my girl



I seriously love this little Lego hide, it's such a good idea!


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

someday said:


> @No-Two Hey Mate, heres some updated 1s male just went into a shed so he is a bit dark and female is loosing the brown every shed and getting more grey in.
> Couple of female
> View attachment 293423
> View attachment 293424
> ...



Ahhhh so jealous! i'd love some of the grey/blue womas


----------



## yommy (Jul 27, 2013)

The girls of 2013..... 
Looking the goods for this coming season


----------



## saintanger (Jul 27, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 293780
> View attachment 293781
> View attachment 293782
> View attachment 293783
> More pics of my girl



you can always glue the lego pieces together as you build it with none toxic glue so no pieces fall off.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 28, 2013)

saintanger said:


> you can always glue the lego pieces together as you build it with none toxic glue so no pieces fall off.


That's true. Never thought of that


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 28, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I seriously love this little Lego hide, it's such a good idea!


Hahaha, yeah. She only actually started using it when I made the entrance yellow. All the other times she either tried to squeeze through. The window (which is yellow) or squeeze herself into her little yellow box with half of her sticking out


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 28, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 293780
> View attachment 293781
> View attachment 293782
> View attachment 293783
> More pics of my girl


maybe file off the sharp corners around the entrance , otherwise interesting use of lego and nice woma


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2013)

Everyone loves a head shot


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2013)

yommy said:


> Everyone loves a head shot


Wished you and your collection lived in WA. Still can't get any red Boodaries over here now


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2013)

Pilbara Pythons cant source any or bred any???
Get some of those rippon island locale and i'll be just as jealous.... lol


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

I took Steve outside onto the grass for the first time this afternoon. It was amazing to watch him tasting/smelling his new surroundings and exploring the backyard. He even did a poo!


----------



## zulu (Aug 1, 2013)

Woma ovulated yesterday,looking full now,seems bigger than last year.


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2013)

Watch out Zulu she's gonna blow


----------



## yommy (Aug 11, 2013)

Rfw


----------



## the_brad (Aug 12, 2013)

A few Tennant creeks


----------



## Brycerider (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice. Will have to post a pic of my girl. Unlike most Womas she isn't food mad. Have to wave the food near her nose and give her a couple of nudges before she strikes.

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked up two more womas from AaE late Thursday night. Photos to come after they have settled in properly.


----------



## yommy (Aug 12, 2013)

No yommy lines yet redfox  lol


----------



## Coldbloodedinc (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## RedFox (Aug 13, 2013)

yommy said:


> No yommy lines yet redfox  lol



Hahaha Not yet. I only just got my licence upgrade. Maybe around Xmas I will be in the market again and get some of your boodaries or rabbit flats. 

And maybe one day I will end up with something other than womas. I am definitely turning into a crazy woma lady.


----------



## davobmx (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## greenhorn (Aug 18, 2013)

yommy said:


> The girls of 2013.....
> Looking the goods for this coming season


looking good yommy especially like the the girl in pic 3 


RedFox said:


> Hahaha Not yet. I only just got my licence upgrade. Maybe around Xmas I will be in the market again and get some of your boodaries or rabbit flats.
> 
> And maybe one day I will end up with something other than womas. I am definitely turning into a crazy woma lady.


 Womas are definatley the go RedFox  im in the process of a license upgrade myself so I can buy a couple of yommy this season


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 20, 2013)

i know this has nothing to do with showing mywoma but i upしgraded her food size. when i bought her her owner was feeding her 30－４０gram fuzzies but the fuzzies ibought were only about 20・ then the next size.up was 40-50．should ifeed her one of them or go back to fuzzies and feed her two？


----------



## Lawra (Aug 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> i know this has nothing to do with showing mywoma but i upしgraded her food size. when i bought her her owner was feeding her 30－４０gram fuzzies but the fuzzies ibought were only about 20・ then the next size.up was 40-50．should ifeed her one of them or go back to fuzzies and feed her two？



I'd go with the bigger size, but since you've bought the fuzzies, feed her two. Mine started on pinkie rats in April and is getting one small rat every 7 days now he's 8 months old. I don't weigh them but go on size. I think general rule of thumb is something the same girth as your snakes roundest part of their belly.

Edit: pic to keep on topic. I fed him last night: such a little fatty


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2013)

Like lawra said increase the size obviously he enjoys it and is growing.
With the woma's I don't go any larger than medium rats with good condition on them.
People feed large rats but ive seen inside some large rats and the fat content isn't pretty


----------



## xterra (Aug 20, 2013)

Tried to get a few photos of my Womas today. If only they would sit still for a few seconds.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deebo (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking nice Paul. Looks like the base colour has an nice yellow to it.


----------



## xterra (Aug 20, 2013)

deebo said:


> Looking nice Paul. Looks like the base colour has an nice yellow to it.



Thanks Dave, the other one is in shed but it is showing some nice yellow.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 20, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I'd go with the bigger size, but since you've bought the fuzzies, feed her two. Mine started on pinkie rats in April and is getting one small rat every 7 days now he's 8 months old. I don't weigh them but go on size. I think general rule of thumb is something the same girth as your snakes roundest part of their belly.
> 
> Edit: pic to keep on topic. I fed him last night: such a little fatty



If you are feeding something that is as big as the largest part of the snakes body, it's far too small. 

I always started feeding hatchlings on 'fuzzy' rats. About 14-20g. From this I would progress pretty quickly and at 9-12 months age would be on small adult rats once a fortnight. I always prefered to feed larger meals less often for womas and all of mine had no issues with condition or size. If they were starting to get fat I'd back it off. If they were maintaining a good weight I'd keep feeding as I was. 

The main thing for womas is that they maintain a good body shape, like an arched window. Curved at the top, flat on the sides and pretty much straight across the bottom. If they are looking plump around the tail, they are too fat. Feed smaller meals once every 3 weeks till the weight drop off. They are naturally quite lean in the wild.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 20, 2013)

Squinty said:


> If you are feeding something that is as big as the largest part of the snakes body, it's far too small.
> 
> I always started feeding hatchlings on 'fuzzy' rats. About 14-20g. From this I would progress pretty quickly and at 9-12 months age would be on small adult rats once a fortnight. I always prefered to feed larger meals less often for womas and all of mine had no issues with condition or size. If they were starting to get fat I'd back it off. If they were maintaining a good weight I'd keep feeding as I was.
> 
> The main thing for womas is that they maintain a good body shape, like an arched window. Curved at the top, flat on the sides and pretty much straight across the bottom. If they are looking plump around the tail, they are too fat. Feed smaller meals once every 3 weeks till the weight drop off. They are naturally quite lean in the wild.



Thanks  my Steve (pictured) is 8months and fed one small adult rat every 7 days (was prev getting one weaned rat every 5). Do you think that's too much/not enough/ok? The pic of him is just after swallowing it, you can see he has a fair lump.


----------



## yommy (Aug 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Thanks  my Steve (pictured) is 8months and fed one small adult rat every 7 days (was prev getting one weaned rat every 5). Do you think that's too much/not enough/ok? The pic of him is just after swallowing it, you can see he has a fair lump.



Mate that is fine. If he can swallow it fine and you can see a bulge its all good, By the time you come to fed again that bulge from previous fed should be gone.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 21, 2013)

yommy said:


> Mate that is fine. If he can swallow it fine and you can see a bulge its all good, By the time you come to fed again that bulge from previous fed should be gone.



Thanks yommy  it's always good to be sure that what I'm doing is right. 

Another pic just coz  I woke up the other morning and found him like this.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 21, 2013)

lovely stuff mate!!!


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Thanks yommy  it's always good to be sure that what I'm doing is right.
> 
> Another pic just coz  I woke up the other morning and found him like this.


What's the go with the pattern last few inch before cloaca or is it photo


----------



## Lawra (Aug 21, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> What's the go with the pattern last few inch before cloaca or is it photo



Lol not sure what the go with it is, but yes he has a pattern  this is the best recent pic I've found showing it a bit better. If you look closely you can see the flower where the stripes end and pattern starts.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol not sure what the go with it is, but yes he has a pattern  this is the best recent pic I've found showing it a bit better. If you look closely you can see the flower where the stripes end and pattern starts.



You have a dud, would you like me to take this funny patterned woma off your hands? I will take one for the team.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You have a dud, would you like me to take this funny patterned woma off your hands? I will take one for the team.



Lol never in a million years, he's my pet 

I have a feeling you're joking about him being a dud though. Is his pattern uncommon?


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol never in a million years, he's my pet
> 
> I have a feeling you're joking about him being a dud though. Is his pattern uncommon?



Nah not really uncommon, a lot of woma's will end up with funny patterns but mine as much as I love him has plain stripes. I think yours is nice but not unusual.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Nah not really uncommon, a lot of woma's will end up with funny patterns but mine as much as I love him has plain stripes. I think yours is nice but not unusual.



Lol ok, so not a dud then  I don't think I've found a pic of yours yet.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol ok, so not a dud then  I don't think I've found a pic of yours yet.



No not a dud, very nice looking and an interesting pattern. The main thing for you is though is that it is yours.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> No not a dud, very nice looking and an interesting pattern. The main thing for you is though is that it is yours.



Thanks  yep he is my pet and he's healthy which is the main thing. 

Such a mega cutie though


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol not sure what the go with it is, but yes he has a pattern  this is the best recent pic I've found showing it a bit better. If you look closely you can see the flower where the stripes end and pattern starts.



I may have Steve's twin brother Lawra, meet Mitch, note the same pattern on the tale and he is the same age as yours:shock:


----------



## Lawra (Aug 22, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> I may have Steve's twin brother Lawra, meet Mitch, note the same pattern on the tale and he is the same age as yours:shock:



Very cool! Could very well be his sib, where did yours come from? Yours looks really cool as well


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Very cool! Could very well be his sib, where did yours come from? Yours looks really cool as well



A sponsor here. Shire snakes.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 22, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> A sponsor here. Shire snakes.



Cool  mine came through a breeder on here from Mackay, but was one of four he freighted here earlier in the year. I will have to ask him where he came from. Would be awesome if Mitch and Steve were from the same clutch


----------



## Woma_Wild (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't been on here much because I've started on the 2 story "palace" for my little girl.
1St pic is the top floor, showing the hole to the bottom floor. 
2nd pic is the ramp.
3rd pic is the 2 story hide - bottom section will be heated. 
4th pic is the hide for the top floor.

This enclosure is 4 x 2

Any feedback would be appreciated as this is my first background.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Aug 23, 2013)

It did have plastic vents that were cracked so I purchased stainless steel ones that I will silicone in place. 

Heating is a problem as I wanted to try those slate tiles from bunnings but, a 14w heat mat only gave about 22 deg and a 25W heat cord only gave a reading of 25 deg. 
Going to have to re think and find another solution.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 23, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> It did have plastic vents that were cracked so I purchased stainless steel ones that I will silicone in place.
> 
> Heating is a problem as I wanted to try those slate tiles from bunnings but, a 14w heat mat only gave about 22 deg and a 25W heat cord only gave a reading of 25 deg.
> Going to have to re think and find another solution.



That looks very awesome. The 25 watt heat cord if zig zagged back and forth under the tile and run approx 1 to 2 cm parallel to each other should be giving you your desired temps. Also is the cord pressed/touching the tile? Apologize if you have tried this already its what works for me.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Aug 23, 2013)

View attachment 295474
View attachment 295475


these are the tiles Bezaka. As you can see, it has this hard plastic grid thing underneath it. the tile itself is about 1.5cm thick.
Should I just remove that plastic? And how do you hold the cord in place?


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 23, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> View attachment 295474
> View attachment 295475
> 
> 
> ...



Attachments don't open Woma_Wild try going to advanced, manage attachments and try doing it that way. With the heat chord Ive been told you could use either small dabs of silicone or heat tape to hold in place. Personally I have constructed a small wooden box, used hooks on the inside and threaded the cord through this then put the tile on top. This traps the heat from the cord inside and has no where for it to go but up into the tile. Im sure others could pitch in here with there ideas as I am by no means an expert, this just seems to be what works for me.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 23, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> View attachment 295466
> View attachment 295467
> View attachment 295468
> View attachment 295469
> ...



That looks awesome! That's my plan for the one I'm making at the moment, but I'm only making the bottom level at the moment (my woma is still fairly small)

Are the hides rendered foam? I'm shaping foam at the moment for mine because I want it to match the rock wall. 

Did I mention it looks awesome?


----------



## zulu (Aug 23, 2013)

A tanimi woma ovulating this morning.


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2013)

looking nice and stretched there Zulu, all the best with the egg laying


----------



## Woma_Wild (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Lawra. yes, the hides are foam also.
took me a while to get the colouring right ( looks very orange in those photos) I used a knife to scratch away at all the smooth parts of foam and now that it's rendered and painted, it looks like rocks. It's now ready for sealing. it was fun to do.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 24, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> Hi Lawra. yes, the hides are foam also.
> took me a while to get the colouring right ( looks very orange in those photos) I used a knife to scratch away at all the smooth parts of foam and now that it's rendered and painted, it looks like rocks. It's now ready for sealing. it was fun to do.



Thank you Woma Wild  I really like it. Can't wait to see it all finished and set up


----------



## RedFox (Aug 25, 2013)

So many gravid womas at the moment. This coming hatchy season looks like a very promising one. 

I took my tanami outside for the first time. We have had so many kites (the birds not the toys) around this year I haven't game enough to take him out. He has grown up since deebo parted with him and is coming up to 10months old. He is getting lighter with every shed and showing some nice caramel colours that tanamis are known for. 

Ignore the weed it was pulled out after the his 'play time'.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 25, 2013)

So from light to dark. For those of you that like dark womas, my new additions have settled in a little bit and have a few feeds under their belts. I went to handle the male for the first time and the female for the second time, while I was cleaning out their click clacks. 

I got some pretty shocking blurry photos of the male before he touched the pulse I'm my wrist and started tail wagging like crazy. Here is one semi passable head shot.

My female was just as happy to see me and gave two head butt strikes and one open mouth. She doesn't seem to tail wag but enjoys a bit of head bobbing. She is in the pink click clack. 

When she grows up I am planning to breed her with my adult male from a few pages ago, if she turns out nice. If not I've got myself a gorgeous, not so little pet. 

It is a feed day tomorrow.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine still going at it.... thought she would have started to push him away by now.
turns out she likes it too much. :shock:
she's almost 1kg heavier this year compared to last year.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 26, 2013)

Methinks he needs a new hide


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 27, 2013)

No, don't spoil his 'look'! He is trying to be a turtle!


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 27, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> No, don't spoil his 'look'! He is trying to be a turtle!



Or maybe a snail.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 27, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> No, don't spoil his 'look'! He is trying to be a turtle!





andynic07 said:


> Or maybe a snail.



Haha too funny! The pic doesn't show it well but the hide is perched on his back and wasn't touching the floor at all. Steve the snail


----------



## yommy (Aug 29, 2013)

Nothing like a pre-shed


----------



## yommy (Aug 30, 2013)

red girl not far off


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking great yommy! I'm glad the red girl finally went off this year. I'm afraid my Boodaries didn't get their act together. There was some interest on his part, but spurring the hide that she was in did not result in a hook-up. Gee, wonder why not


----------



## yommy (Aug 30, 2013)

resting is a good thing, rested the boodaries last season and they're better off for it.
Should fingers cross be a great season for the good ole woma's


----------



## woody101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking forward to see what your produce Yommy I would really love to get some of your Woma's there amazing


----------



## yommy (Aug 31, 2013)

cheers woody nice parents produce nice offspring for sure..........


----------



## Rob (Aug 31, 2013)

New suit, feeling rather approachable !


----------



## yommy (Aug 31, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> New suit, feeling rather approachable !



She's giving you 'a I dare you' look there Rob


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 31, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Methinks he needs a new hide



so does mine. I made her a house the same as her small one cos she wont use anything else(besides a shoe)


----------



## yommy (Aug 31, 2013)

For those that appreciate a fine looking woma  
Female RHD


----------



## andyscott (Aug 31, 2013)

She looks a little heavy Yommy, was this pic taken after a pre lay shed? Or is she just a fatty lol.


----------



## woody101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Please let me buy some from her Yommy!!!!


----------



## ODI11 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice RHD's yommy who is the owner of those?


----------



## yommy (Sep 1, 2013)

She not far off a pre-shed. 
Not mine but looking after her for a mate that's operationally deployed in Afghanistan.
Pick of the clutch for me though, What do you reckon ODI11 ???  lol


----------



## slide (Sep 1, 2013)

yommy said:


> a fine looking woma
> Female RHD


Shes a hottie for sure. Love the RHDs. Shes a very pretty redhead, what does the sire look like? 

Aaron


----------



## ODI11 (Sep 1, 2013)

Depends on how much of a good bloke he is what price do you think he would get?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

im thinking when I move her to her larger enclosure whether I should put an old ugg in for her


----------



## No-two (Sep 1, 2013)

A bad photo of a topaz girl.


----------



## yommy (Sep 1, 2013)

slide said:


> Shes a hottie for sure. Love the RHDs. Shes a very pretty redhead, what does the sire look like?
> 
> Aaron



Aaron very similar but his in shed atm hence no pics.........
If you have a look at ODI11 avatar I believe thats the male.... just as clean as the girl 



No-two said:


> A bad photo of a topaz girl.



She's about to blow there no-two not far off......


----------



## Wing_Nut (Sep 1, 2013)

Tanami from last season.


----------



## yommy (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice and dark for a tanami love the yellow undertones


----------



## Wing_Nut (Sep 1, 2013)

yommy said:


> Nice and dark for a tanami love the yellow undertones



It sure is very dark, all the others in the clutch were quite a lot lighter, and the yellow undertones are pretty nice, something I like anyways.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is a sibling (albeit a well fed one)


----------



## deebo (Sep 2, 2013)

First clutch of the year due in a couple of days.


----------



## yommy (Sep 3, 2013)

deebo said:


> First clutch of the year due in a couple of days.



Mines getting ready to blow too Dave...


----------



## smithson (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow hope that rf works out for ya Yommy


----------



## Vixen (Sep 5, 2013)

Haven't posted in this thread for a while, but here's my RHD - he's grown quite a bit and matured since the last picture!


----------



## yommy (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks for the pic its a bloody cracker 

got to be happy there Vixen


----------



## Vixen (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Yommy, glad you think so! 

Aiming to breed him next season, unfortunately his RHD girlfriend isn't reduced pattern like he is - but she has the nice brick red i'm going for aswell.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Thanks Yommy, glad you think so!
> 
> Aiming to breed him next season, unfortunately his RHD girlfriend isn't reduced pattern like he is - but she has the nice brick red i'm going for aswell.


Not sure which RHD I like best, they both have their appealing factors.


----------



## jbest (Sep 5, 2013)

Jealous!!!!


----------



## RedFox (Sep 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Thanks Yommy, glad you think so!
> 
> Aiming to breed him next season, unfortunately his RHD girlfriend isn't reduced pattern like he is - but she has the nice brick red i'm going for aswell.



Wow that is a nice woma. Such a pretty red colour. Thanks for sharing Vixen. I always like looking at your pictures.


----------



## Ekans (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been drooling over all these woma pictures, I recently got my license and my first guy is going to be a woma! Just waiting for the hatchies to start being advertised


----------



## Tabby (Sep 6, 2013)

Ekans said:


> I have been drooling over all these woma pictures, I recently got my license and my first guy is going to be a woma! Just waiting for the hatchies to start being advertised



i will have some WA womas coming shortly.


----------



## ODI11 (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice Vixen




Vixen said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while, but here's my RHD - he's grown quite a bit and matured since the last picture!


----------



## yommy (Sep 7, 2013)

Love this time of year


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 7, 2013)

All good wishes Brett and I hope your expectations are exceeded 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

awesome snakes


----------



## yommy (Sep 7, 2013)

Cheers Sandee time will tell but so far so good


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my woma , he is now 1.9 kg and between 1.3 and 1.4 meters long.


----------



## yommy (Sep 8, 2013)

one of the girls


----------



## slide (Sep 9, 2013)

^
nice colouration in the dorsal stripe there Yommy


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 9, 2013)

One of the newer additions to the family and my first Woma. She's an SA locale and a what a feisty little lady Riddle is.


----------



## jbest (Sep 9, 2013)

bigcatbeastess said:


> One of the newer additions to the family and my first Woma. She's an SA locale and a what a feisty little lady she is.



shes a good lookin woma id love to see how big the sa womas get full grown dont see too many pics around


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 9, 2013)

Mum was just shy of the two metre mark, so should be a big girl and she will be a handful if she keeps her attitude up.


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2013)

jbest said:


> shes a good lookin woma id love to see how big the sa womas get full grown dont see too many pics around



I've got some around 7ft. They're pretty good sized womas.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoping to see some more at the Royal Adelaide show this year, first year for snake comp and judging so I've heard.


----------



## yommy (Sep 9, 2013)

No-two said:


> I've got some around 7ft. They're pretty good sized womas.



Come on No-Two don't be shy post away, about time we got some more SA locales posted in this thread especially those silvery ones


----------



## No-two (Sep 9, 2013)

yommy said:


> Come on No-Two don't be shy post away, about time we got some more SA locales posted in this thread especially those silvery ones



I don't really take photos of them very often, they're all for me.  

Here is one of my holdbacks from a few seasons ago starting to get some size, and a topaz from the same season. Nothing too exciting though.


----------



## jbest (Sep 9, 2013)

No-two said:


> I've got some around 7ft. They're pretty good sized womas.



now we just need to see some photos of your big ones to see how big they actually get.....not this piddly hatchy 

- - - Updated - - -



bigcatbeastess said:


> Mum was just shy of the two metre mark, so should be a big girl and she will be a handful if she keeps her attitude up.



i think youll find the majority of womas are like that while young and everythings huge and scary but they settle down.....generally. There are definately exceptions to the rule though. I was nearly too slow the other day and when opening one of my enclosures had it strike n i literally felt it hit the whiskers on my chin :S really glad i pulled back in time


----------



## gmcoulton (Sep 10, 2013)

My little boy chillin on the couch

View attachment 296649


----------



## Lawra (Sep 12, 2013)

My snake just tagged me for the first time. He's still my fave


----------



## slitherress (Sep 12, 2013)

would someone be able to give me a measurement of what the girth is of an adult


----------



## slide (Sep 12, 2013)

This is my RHD girl when gravid so she is usually smaller than this



about 5cm across in this shot but usually probably more like 3.5cm-4cm


----------



## yommy (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy suprise today. which end in a nice soapy bath for my girl


----------



## RedFox (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats yommy. Not a bad surprise and a decent clutch for a woma. 9 eggs?

Now the waiting game really begins until they start hatching.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

I measured Steve tonight and he is just over 1m long! Seems like only yesterday that he was 5 months old and able to curl up in the palm of my hand. Now at 9 months he thinks he's a jungle and tries reaching straight up in the air, only to fall against the enclosure wall lol.


----------



## RedFox (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah my 9 month is just under the 1m mark. It seems just yesterday he was chilling in a toilet roll and borrocca box hides. Now in a few months I'll be putting him in a 4x2x2. I sort of miss my stripey little worm he used to be. :cry:


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 15, 2013)

yommy said:


> Happy suprise today. which end in a nice soapy bath for my girl


look at the size of some of those eggs :shock:, fingers crossed for you yommy


----------



## Lawra (Sep 15, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Yeah my 9 month is just under the 1m mark. It seems just yesterday he was chilling in a toilet roll and borrocca box hides. Now in a few months I'll be putting him in a 4x2x2. I sort of miss my stripey little worm he used to be. :cry:



Haha yep! I've got a 1500x500x500 for him to go into (when get my act together and finish painting). I never thought he'd grow up so quickly.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 17, 2013)

My Topaz girl just had her prelay shed tonight, first season i've bred Womas so pretty darn excited now - fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vixen said:


> My Topaz girl just had her prelay shed tonight, first season i've bred Womas so pretty darn excited now - fingers crossed all goes well!


They are going to be really nice looking hatchlings. Good luck. I thought it only looked small in the photo , how big is it?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 17, 2013)

Haven't measured her in over a year, but i'd estimate around 1.3 - 1.4m and about 2kg, maybe a touch less in weight. Hoping for some nice hatchies for sure


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Haven't measured her in over a year, but i'd estimate around 1.3 - 1.4m and about 2kg, maybe a touch less in weight. Hoping for some nice hatchies for sure


Wow pictures are deceiving. I thought without a size reference and the bright colours that it was a lot smaller.


----------



## yommy (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking the goods there Vixen all the best with her, she should produce some stunners.
Just got a plug on reptile radio for the RP/Spotted girl, lets hope there's something to it genetically.
Is this not the best time of year for any breeder?? be it your 1st season or 10th??


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2013)

my little girl feeding [video=youtube;V17gLL0gZjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V17gLL0gZjk[/video]


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> my little girl feeding [video=youtube;V17gLL0gZjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V17gLL0gZjk[/video]


Good to see you cleaned the water bowl out but it looks empty.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Good to see you cleaned the water bowl out but it looks empty.


There was still some in there but I topped it up afterwards


----------



## Skippii (Sep 30, 2013)

Ahh! I love this thread, I keep coming back to it just to see all the beautiful womas out there. I'm hoping to bring home a hatchie this season, are many people breeding the gorgeous critters this year? I've been bitten by the woma-bug hard, can't resist those goofy little eyebrows any longer dammit!

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 1, 2013)

Such a pretty python 







If only he'd chill out and stop rubbing his nose on the mesh... Can't finish his new tank quick enough!


----------



## Hathers85 (Oct 1, 2013)

This guy loves to constrict for a good 20 minutes before eating .


----------



## Lawra (Oct 1, 2013)

Hathers85 said:


> This guy loves to constrict for a good 20 minutes before eating .



Woma-pop! Looks yummy


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hathers85 said:


> This guy loves to constrict for a good 20 minutes before eating .



Maybe you snake has OCD. Really nice woma by the way.


----------



## Hathers85 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you might be right on OCD front . He has also turned super aggressive since being moved from a tub to a cage .


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 1, 2013)

There is only one thing I hate about womas - that is once they have got their teeth into you, they absolutely will NOT let go, and they will put continuous pressure onto the bite area, since they are constrictors, and it will sting if they keep sinking their teeth into the nerves in your skin. They will hold on very tight unless you get a cotton q-tip and dip it into some strong alcohol and rub it into their noses - it might work and I've done that 3 times and 2 times out of 3 it didn't even work. Their feeding response is utterly hardcore, no two ways about it.

But everything else about them I absolutely love. Their colours, patterns and their thick and textured scales, their temperaments (when not hungry, that is - see above), and their relatively small size compared to their huge black-headed counterparts and being easy to care for. I am told by a reputable breeder that a serious bite from a BHP can in fact break your fingers or at least badly injure them. Thankfully a bite from even a large woma (unless it's a SA woma) won't do any real harm. But they do sting like crazy.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

benjamind2010 said:


> There is only one thing I hate about womas - that is once they have got their teeth into you, they absolutely will NOT let go, and they will put continuous pressure onto the bite area, since they are constrictors, and it will sting if they keep sinking their teeth into the nerves in your skin. They will hold on very tight unless you get a cotton q-tip and dip it into some strong alcohol and rub it into their noses - it might work and I've done that 3 times and 2 times out of 3 it didn't even work. Their feeding response is utterly hardcore, no two ways about it.
> 
> But everything else about them I absolutely love. Their colours, patterns and their thick and textured scales, their temperaments (when not hungry, that is - see above), and their relatively small size compared to their huge black-headed counterparts and being easy to care for. I am told by a reputable breeder that a serious bite from a BHP can in fact break your fingers or at least badly injure them. Thankfully a bite from even a large woma (unless it's a SA woma) won't do any real harm. But they do sting like crazy.


I have an alternative alcohol method, I will sit down and get the bottle of alcohol and start tipping into the mouth. I usually get through about half the bottle before my woma lets go and I also like to mix the scotch with coke unless it is Johnnie Walker Blue or similar.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 1, 2013)

Hahaha Andy. Luckily I haven't had my adult woma latch on with this teeth yet although he doesn't mind a bit of a squeeze now and then. 

A few months ago now I did have my juvenile woma latch on and wouldn't let go. I was about 15mins before I had to go to work and I decided to change his water as he had pushed a fair bit of substrate into it. Anyway he was out basking so I pick him up and he latched on.

It didn't hurt so I grabbed his water bowl and walked over to the sink. I ran water over him for 5 or so minutes. That didn't work so I grabbed some F10 that didn't work so I grabbed the listerene. He didn't like that at all and let go, put his jaw back into place and then grabbed on again. I ended up having to wait it out. I think I made up a lie as to why I was late for work.  Moral of the story don't put your hand near them before you have to leave the house. Hahaha.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 10, 2013)

Better photo of the pinstripe RHD, he shed last week.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

Is there such thing as an albino woma?(ATM)

- - - Updated - - -



Vixen said:


> Better photo of the pinstripe RHD, he shed last week.


Now that I like!


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 12, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Better photo of the pinstripe RHD, he shed last week.



lucky for you I don't know where you live. I'd come and take her off your hands. lol.
She is absolutely GORGEOUS.

- - - Updated - - -

re above, I read that some use Listerine... can't be too good for the snake though ??


----------



## yommy (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's a few pic's of a failed woma egg mid term. 
Thought I would cut as im keen to see what's going on and share the pic's.
The joys of breeding - win some and you lose some...........


----------



## slide (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Yommy. 
I had one die on me quite early a few years back, opened it up and was a lot smaller but similar looking with the large eye in proportion to the rest. Have photos somewhere but beats me where they are. 
Interesting stuff none the less

Aaron


----------



## yommy (Oct 18, 2013)

love the colour of this girl


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone got some recent pictures of some RHD wombs besides the insane one of Vixen.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 18, 2013)

Gee that one looks familiar yommy.
Got a nice boodarie here with 3 stripes going down its back, tri stripe if you want to call it that. Will have to take some pics of it one of these days.


----------



## yommy (Oct 19, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> Gee that one looks familiar yommy.
> Got a nice boodarie here with 3 stripes going down its back, tri stripe if you want to call it that. Will have to take some pics of it one of these days.



Yeah Rob, she's turned into a real nice woma minus the attitude...lol
Still amazed at the small size of her to the F1 captive breds. Would love to see some updated pics of the tri-stripe. 
Such a great locality the Boodaries 





andynic07 said:


> Has anyone got some recent pictures of some RHD wombs besides the insane one of Vixen.



No womb shots  but heres some nice RHD woma's for ya


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if there's such thing as albino womas yet? 
id love to see a pic


----------



## orientalis (Oct 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Does anyone know if there's such thing as albino womas yet?
> id love to see a pic



Apparently........over the years there has been 3 separate albino womas removed from NT and WA.
2 females and 1 male.
I'm ready and waiting for any that become available - if anyone is ready to part with them


----------



## Lawra (Oct 19, 2013)

orientalis said:


> Apparently........over the years there has been 3 separate albino womas removed from NT and WA.
> 2 females and 1 male.
> I'm ready and waiting for any that become available - if anyone is ready to part with them



Do you have any pics? I've never seen one. 

I think the black womas are awesome and would love one of them when snake ranch makes them available


----------



## orientalis (Oct 19, 2013)

Nope.....I've never seen pic's, just repeating what "reputable" users/breeders on here have told me........

As for the melanistic womas from SR.........you won't see the first of these available for atleast 5 yrs.......and even then they will be in small numbers and released to those who are willing to pay handsomely for them.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

orientalis said:


> Apparently........over the years there has been 3 separate albino womas removed from NT and WA.
> 2 females and 1 male.
> I'm ready and waiting for any that become available - if anyone is ready to part with them


I'm just really interested in what one might look like. I love albinos and natural colours in most animal


----------



## yommy (Oct 19, 2013)

orientalis said:


> Nope.....I've never seen pic's, just repeating what "reputable" users/breeders on here have told me........
> 
> As for the melanistic womas from SR.........you won't see the first of these available for atleast 5 yrs.......and even then they will be in small numbers and released to those who are willing to pay handsomely for them.



If it's been mentioned on here it must be true then 
I'm saving already just incase  
The albino's an urban myth - though again i'd get in line for some. 
So if they exists get them out there who ever has em for others to enjoy.

Come on Mick how about posting some pics of your stunning RHD woma's for us to enjoy 



princessparrot said:


> I'm just really interested in what one might look like. I love albinos and natural colours in most animal



Google the albino BHP though I suspect instead of the white head the albino woma would still have a nice orange/yellow head with white eye brows. It would be a cool animal for sure......


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 19, 2013)

What we REALLY want is a leucistic woma with pink eyes...  Now that would be a sight to behold!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 19, 2013)

yommy said:


> Google the albino BHP though I suspect instead of the white head the albino woma would still have a nice orange/yellow head with white eye brows. It would be a cool animal for sure......


I suspected it may look like one of them Just without the head. I know I do quite like the albino black heads(or should I say pink heads) how common are they these days?


----------



## yommy (Oct 19, 2013)

common in Europe, but rumours of them hear. we have most of the O/S morphs here now so wouldnt suprise me if these weren't brought in on a tourist visor too..... Who really knows but on the Nuyten Reptiles site there is a pic of an albino and axathic BHP so snows wouldnt be to far off over there..... that would be a cool snake in any species.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 19, 2013)

yommy said:


> common in Europe, but rumours of them hear .



im not sure how many there are in Europe, but there are very few pics of albino BHPs, the only pics ive seen are from Nuyten Reptiles.
the 2 albinos he bred are around 8 year old now so there should be a few more pics around then what there is. albino carpets have been bred overseas and they haven't been over there that long.


----------



## yommy (Oct 19, 2013)

Tristis said:


> im not sure how many there are in Europe, but there are very few pics of albino BHPs, the only pics ive seen are from Nuyten Reptiles.
> the 2 albinos he bred are around 8 year old now so there should be a few more pics around then what there is. albino carpets have been bred overseas and they haven't been over there that long.



If Nuyten Reptiles bred the 1st two in 2005 surely there should be a few bred by now. I was only speculating off this timeline.

How about a few pics of your famous pin stripes Tristis - some of the nicest around imo


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2013)

I heard from a reliable source that one of the albino womas died in captivity - was in poor condition when seen by this person and didnt last much longer apparently. Also wasnt as breath taking as one would think apparently.

Anyway, moving on.....this is how im incubating all my woma eggs this year. Just buried in dry perlite. Seems to be working well so far, might give it a whirl with bhps too and maybe some carpet eggs next year.

- - - Updated - - -

First three pics are of a clutch laid this morning and last pic is of a clutch about 2 weeks from hatching.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 20, 2013)

deebo said:


> I heard from a reliable source that one of the albino womas died in captivity - was in poor condition when seen by this person and didnt last much longer apparently. Also wasnt as breath taking as one would think apparently.
> 
> Anyway, moving on.....this is how im incubating all my woma eggs this year. Just buried in dry perlite. Seems to be working well so far, might give it a whirl with bhps too and maybe some carpet eggs next year.
> 
> ...



Just a quick question mate, how do you achieve air exchange? do you open the lid every so often? or does it have holes in it.

cheers


----------



## RedFox (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks good deebo. Your method looks similar to the one boondocker posted a while back. Looks like quite a simple and effective way to do things. Good luck with the results.

On a sort of side note, did you end up breeding the mother of my little one from the retained sperm clutch again? She seems to produce some very pretty babies. My little guy is doing very well and is growing so quickly it's not funny. I'm just about to upsize his food again as I had him out on Thursday and he told me he needed more food by chewing on my hand.  

His colours seem to be getting better with every shed, and his temperament is still really lovely.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 21, 2013)

yommy said:


> How about a few pics of your famous pin stripes Tristis - some of the nicest around imo



thanks mate ill see what I can do on the weekend


----------



## deebo (Oct 21, 2013)

mitch - i open the tub every now and then, more so during the end of incubtion and more moisture tends to build up on the lid.

redfox - that is where i got the idea from - ive had more than I would like woma eggs die full term so thought id try something a bit different this year. The last pic of the eggs close to hatching are from the same animals as yours came from. She was mated this year.....still has a hard lump of a follicle inside her but it doesnt seem to bother her or affect egg development/laying etc. She has produced some nice animals and hoping for more this year. Amazing give the problems she had that she still produces eggs. Very tough little critter!  Would love to see a pic of he is coming along and getting chewed on by a woma is normal isnt it?


----------



## yommy (Oct 22, 2013)

Such a mixed season this year. 
The red boodarie didnt come through with the goods. 
Win some / lose some - Joys of this hobby


----------



## deebo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thats a shame brett, hopefully the three good ones go the distance. Not that its pleasant for you but nice to see people share their failures as well their successes, its not always sunshine and lollipops.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing yommy. Sorry about the bad luck. I hope the three eggs produce some nice red boodaries like their mum. She really is a stunner.

I went to get my tanami out for some photos and he was showing the tell tale signs of going into slough mode. But this photo was taken just after his last slough and shows the caramel/ oranges I mentioned. This is my deebo male.







For comparison this was 5 or so months ago.






There is a bit of a size difference as well.  

I managed to take some more dodgey pictures of my baby Ulurus today. 

Boy





Girl





You can't really tell from the photos but the boy has a really lovely pale lemony yellow base and the girl has a more yellowy, orange base. Can't wait to see what they will look like grown up. 

I think the boy has the potential to look like my adult. Photos taken 3weeks ago.


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 25, 2013)

Thought I would post a quick picture.


----------



## Pizzalover (Oct 26, 2013)

Yommy is that peat moss bedding there? and is it used when they are gravid?


----------



## yommy (Oct 26, 2013)

Pizza lover it's sphagnum moss from bunnings. I buy it in blocks.
Its used for the nesting boxes. Which are broccoli styrofoam boxes with fake grass (bunnings/masters) base. 
The sphagnum moss is placed on top of the fake grass (stops eggs sticking to surface). 
Nest Box is introduced around day 20. That's what I do anyway...........


----------



## Lawra (Oct 26, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> Thought I would post a quick picture.



Spectacular! I'd love to see a full length photo if you have one.


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 27, 2013)

Just for you Lawra.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you very much Endeavour, she is so beautiful


----------



## Becciewebb (Oct 29, 2013)

What are the differences between the four smallest types of Womas?
I love Womas, they're beautiful, and im getting one, but im just getting to know what they're like so nothing bad happens. =)


----------



## Lawra (Oct 29, 2013)

When does a woma's growth start slowing down? I have a Tanami who's nearly 11mo and measuring approx 1.2m. He sheds fairly predictably every 4-5 weeks and averages 10cm growth a month.

With an expected length of 1.5m and my reading telling me that snakes never stop growing I'm wondering if he's going to get a bit bigger than average (and maybe secretly hoping too  )


----------



## RedFox (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah my tanami is almost 12months and around the 1m mark (it has being a while since I measure him). He was my first hatchy and I have being very suprised that he has grown, length wise, this quickly. He is still quite lean and fine. His head is still quit small.

My adult Uluru was 2.5 years when I got him, now almost 4 has shown some good growth. In that time he has grown over 30cm and almost doubled in weight. This width and head are MUCH larger and chunkier than my juvenile. 

Strangely enough, my baby Ulurus seem to be growing slower than my tanami did.

My understanding is they grow in length very quickly to deter predators and then start to fill out.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 1, 2013)

I always hear "thump" in the middle of the night and now know exactly why - Steve thinks his vine is a hammock.

Who said womas don't climb? - YouTube


----------



## zulu (Nov 9, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I always hear "thump" in the middle of the night and now know exactly why - Steve thinks his vine is a hammock.
> 
> Who said womas don't climb? - YouTube



They climb trees in the wild looking for bearded dragons and other prey ,its on Mellissas woma blog,surprised me how versatile they are.

Pic of one of two that left their eggs today ,the rest are staying in the eggs for a while,


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm afraid my snake has decided she can climb walls


----------



## slide (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice woma there Zulu

Aaron


----------



## tigre (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all! My frist post on this forum. I bought this girl from a shop here in Sweden. She is Born 2012. I really love this this Little woma and Im planning on buying a couple more womas as soon as I can, they are not to Common here in Sweden hehe. Can you se If this is a specifik locality or is it a hybrid between different localitys? Thanks for your help!


----------



## RedFox (Nov 12, 2013)

Tiger a lovely little woma you have there. They really are an awesome python to own. It will be a mixed locality but shows some nice dark banding. Most the overseas womas I have seen have a lighter golder look.


----------



## tigre (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Redfox! As I suspected. I havent seen any locality womas here in Sweden yet but I keep my Eyes open.


----------



## Umbral (Nov 12, 2013)

It may be hard to find a locality specific woma over there as Australia prohibits the export of native species. That is a nice looking woma though, you must be pleased. Welcome to APS.


----------



## Chessa (Nov 13, 2013)

Just picked this lovely RHD girl up on the weekend... I'll get some better photos once she's settled in properly


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I'm afraid my snake has decided she can climb walls



Haha yeah Steve does that too. One day he found a spot that smelt/tasted interesting and sat there for over half an hour


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 22, 2013)

View attachment 301090
View attachment 301091
View attachment 301092
View attachment 301093


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 301090
> View attachment 301091
> View attachment 301092
> View attachment 301093



Sorry Sarah your pics didn't work.


----------



## Barnsta (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## RedFox (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm starting to think I need to start breeding womas to feed my addiction. As it is I spend way too much time looking at classifieds and drooling over all the womas I can't have.  

Now I wish my little girl juvenile would grow up quicker. Oh well I guess good thing come to those that wait.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 22, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Sorry Sarah your pics didn't work.


I fixed it


----------



## snakefreak16 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## benjamind2010 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice RHD womas, snakefreak!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Mate


----------



## yommy (Nov 28, 2013)

Last season hold back up graded to a big boys cage


----------



## slide (Nov 28, 2013)

yommy said:


> Last season hold back up graded to a big boys cage


I bet this little fella is happy that I helped you to vacate the tub.
I havent taken any shots of the new boy yet but I will probably go nuts with the camera when my eggs come through and can show a few extras off that I have had for a while.

Aaron


----------



## yommy (Nov 28, 2013)

It was great to put a face to the name and have a good reptile chin wag.
Sure you'll be very happy with your boy and we'll see if we can get you a nice female in the future


----------



## slide (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah mate, likewise.
Im sure he would really appreciate that Brett


----------



## reptalica (Nov 30, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I'm starting to think I need to start breeding womas to feed my addiction. As it is I spend way too much time looking at classifieds and drooling over all the womas I can't have.
> 
> Now I wish my little girl juvenile would grow up quicker. Oh well I guess good thing come to those that wait.



You and me both RF....


----------



## No-two (Nov 30, 2013)

This little one just hatched.


----------



## slide (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice one mate. Should look nice after a shed or two.

Aaron


----------



## yommy (Dec 2, 2013)

here's one of my little Rabbit flats looking disruptive


----------



## smithson (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice looking rf there Yommy !!!!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 3, 2013)

One that hatched yesterday. Now the fun starts trying to feed them


----------



## slide (Dec 4, 2013)

After a shed there shouldnt be any real trouble getting them to feed. 

Congrats,

Aaron


----------



## caliherp (Dec 4, 2013)

slide said:


> After a shed there shouldnt be any real trouble getting them to feed.
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> Aaron



That's assuming they were already eating. In weapons case the snake just hatched and had its first shed so there very easily can be some trouble getting them to feed for the first time. 

By the way gorgeous woma weapon.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 4, 2013)

caliherp said:


> That's assuming they were already eating. In weapons case the snake just hatched and had its first shed so there very easily can be some trouble getting them to feed for the first time.
> 
> By the way gorgeous woma weapon.


i think your confused cali( edit-wait maybe thats me i swear that read something different when i first woke up ) , there freshly hatched womas , thats why he mentions that they should feed after they have a shed , they never would have eaten before in their lives except for the egg yolk they absorbed and thats not eating 

from what ive been told about womas slides right , they should start eating no problems after their first shed if everythings set up right , a couple might be slower who knows


----------



## No-two (Dec 4, 2013)

Woma hatchlings are very good feeders. I first bred them 4 years ago and have had 1 slow starter in those last 4 years. It prefered mice over rats.


----------



## slide (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah. Havent had a problem with getting them feeding yet. Offer furred rodents. If they dont take them on the first offer leave it overnight. If they dont take them overnight a few days later a little rub of the mouse on a quail and BAM! Havent had any worries yet. 

Aaron


----------



## caliherp (Dec 6, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> i think your confused cali( edit-wait maybe thats me i swear that read something different when i first woke up ) , there freshly hatched womas , thats why he mentions that they should feed after they have a shed , they never would have eaten before in their lives except for the egg yolk they absorbed and thats not eating
> 
> from what ive been told about womas slides right , they should start eating no problems after their first shed if everythings set up right , a couple might be slower who knows




Not confused, Just uninformed. I have heard of very few snake species that were "easy" to get started. I guess that is what I get for assuming. Thanks all for the correction. 


Regards, Patrick


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 6, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Not confused, Just uninformed. I have heard of very few snake species that were "easy" to get started. I guess that is what I get for assuming. Thanks all for the correction.
> 
> 
> Regards, Patrick


no i was a little confused , i originally thought you hadnt realised that they where fresh hatchies , didnt read your post properly first time with my sleepy eyes 

but yes womas to tend to start pretty quick , i got my male of snake ranch when h was just a month old with only 3 feeds under is belt , normally theyd wait for a few more feeds but i guess because his a woma and had a very strong feed response they let him go a little early


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 6, 2013)

While some of u guys start getting hatchies out. I only just got my first clutch. Still got 2 females left to lay.


----------



## the_brad (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice late one, have you used those tubs for woma eggs before? Seems way to small, not enough oxygen!! I would not be surprised if you lost a couple


----------



## caliherp (Dec 7, 2013)

the_brad said:


> Nice late one, have you used those tubs for woma eggs before? Seems way to small, not enough oxygen!! I would not be surprised if you lost a couple



The SIM incubator tubs work great. You have to remember reptile eggs don't need a hole lot of oxygen to survive. My egg boxes are air tight and I burp them maybe once a week.


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Used this tub last year 100% hatch rate.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 7, 2013)

Brought home this little girl last night


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## smithson (Dec 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


>


 Wow nice rp !!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


>


Amazing, is that an RHD reduced pattern? Very stunning woma.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 8, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Brought home this little girl last night
> 
> View attachment 301994
> View attachment 301995
> View attachment 301996



Lovely colours on her, SniperCap. Looks to be a nice pale one. Would love a full body pic. 

@Geckjosh what a nice rp animal that one is.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 10, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Amazing, is that an RHD reduced pattern? Very stunning woma.



He sure is
He is a yearling I bred last season


----------



## slide (Dec 13, 2013)

Snipercap- that girl has nice pale base colour. I have a holdback boy that has nice base colour like him. Hoping to hatch out a female like him in this clutch with a bit of luck. 

Josh- thats a very nice rp. Looks like you got some good condition on him. 

Aaron


----------



## RedFox (Dec 17, 2013)

[MENTION=13275]No-two[/MENTION] did you end up breeding your SA womas this year?


----------



## Stuart (Dec 17, 2013)

slide said:


> Snipercap- that girl has nice pale base colour. I have a holdback boy that has nice base colour like him. Hoping to hatch out a female like him in this clutch with a bit of luck.



Thanks for the kind comments Aaron. Im due to check and feed her tonight after her week in the quiet corner (although I doubt she needed it) and I'll try get some decent pics up tonight


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 17, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Amazing, is that an RHD reduced pattern? Very stunning woma.



I have heaps of the plants. How come I've never found a woma on mine?
gorgeous animal.


----------



## No-two (Dec 17, 2013)

RedFox said:


> @No-two did you end up breeding your SA womas this year?



No, I didn't. I'm planing on pairing the holdbacks froma few years ago this season coming. The female is the lightest and prettiest I have.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 18, 2013)

[MENTION=13275]No-two[/MENTION] sounds interesting. Any pictures of the young female? I'll eagerly await the results. This thread needs some other locales to balance out the NT and WA ones.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 20, 2013)

Some really nice top of the line boodaries. Going to part with these beauties, just got too many animals lol. Put up 4 pics of the dark ones as 2 of the pics make them look very average.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow [MENTION=1331]TrueBlue[/MENTION]. I'm in love with the crazy pattern on the second boodarie and the stripe near the base of the tail. 

The red ones are gorgeous as well but I'm a bit partial to the darker colourings. 
 [MENTION=3394]reptalica[/MENTION] ^these look pretty nice, don't you think?


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah they are all stunning womas, pics just dont do these animals justice at all. In the flesh they truely are awsome womas. Some of the best boodaries i have ever seen.


----------



## smithson (Dec 21, 2013)

Trueblue the reds are stunning and Noice bands on them!!!!


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2013)

It is amazing how much variation there amongst localities. The red look a little like some of the ripon island/ DeGrey station womas pilbara pythons has posted online.


----------



## reptalica (Dec 21, 2013)

Did someone mention De Grey station? Oi oi anyone 

And yes RedFox they do look "quite nice".........

I might have some interest in your animals TB when they become available.


----------



## yommy (Dec 21, 2013)

They are up for sale as we speak Ashley the only reason i didnt jump on them was im short of $$$ of the chrissy period. 
SOme of the best boodaries in Aus from the best boodarie breeder in Aus. Top animals Rob top score for somebody for sure...


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2013)

yommy said:


> They are up for sale as we speak Ashley the only reason i didnt jump on them was im short of $$$ of the chrissy period.
> SOme of the best boodaries in Aus from the best boodarie breeder in Aus. Top animals Rob top score for somebody for sure...



Are they listed for sale somewhere?


----------



## yommy (Dec 21, 2013)

Rob offered me 1st option on these animals before advertising. If you or anyone else is interested in them PM or contact Rob directly.
I don't think they'll take long to sell. Stunning animals...... 
Get on it


----------



## reptalica (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm on it Brett, already PM'd my friend and I PM'd RedFox as well as I think she was keen.

Spread the love.....


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Brett, but dont cut yourself short, you breed some absolute crackers yourself.

Cheers everyone, these really are top line boodaries.


----------



## xterra (Dec 22, 2013)

My yearling boodaries after a feed last night. 









Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldie74 (Dec 22, 2013)

My Boodarie girl, 2 years old today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldie74 (Dec 22, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> My Boodarie girl, 2 years old today
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice love the colour tones..........


----------



## Goldie74 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Brett. I used to nickname her ***** for the first year after I got her but now she's sweet as! I'm hoping to get a male next year after I move to Alice Springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes the Boodaries develop into lovely temperamental animals, though there are always exceptions


----------



## Chessa (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## swampie (Dec 23, 2013)

A few freshies, still waiting on the other half of the clutch to hatch, pretty happy with this lot so far....

Please excuse the phone pics, my poor old laptop died so this is the best I can do at this stage..


----------



## Umbral (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice work Swampie, those are stunning! What locality are they? I candled my Tanami eggs last night, they are due to hatch on Christmas Day, it was pretty cool you can see the patterns in the egg. I'm hoping a few turn out like their dad who is a lot lighter and more orange than the female. I'll post pics when they hatch. 

I'm pretty excited it will be my first clutch of pythons.


----------



## slide (Dec 23, 2013)

Swampie- great result. Looks like a couple of stunners in there already. Hope the rest are equally as stunning. Look forward to post-shed pics. 

Aaron


----------



## swampie (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers guys, was pretty happy with this clutch, they all have the bare back reduced pattern which is what I was aiming/hoping for, they are RHD locale, I crossed two different lines I've been working with so I'm super stoked with the result...

Good luck with your clutch Umbral...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Dec 23, 2013)

These animals are simply awesome. Here is a yearling Tanami after a feed.


----------



## yommy (Dec 23, 2013)

swampie said:


> A few freshies, still waiting on the other half of the clutch to hatch, pretty happy with this lot so far....
> 
> Please excuse the phone pics, my poor old laptop died so this is the best I can do at this stage..




Absolute stunners there swampie congrats with that clutch. There have been some stunning animals hatched this season by numerous woma owners.
The future is bright for sure


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 23, 2013)

swampie said:


> A few freshies, still waiting on the other half of the clutch to hatch, pretty happy with this lot so far....
> 
> Please excuse the phone pics, my poor old laptop died so this is the best I can do at this stage..


they are absolute stunners mate , will you be parting with any of these?


----------



## reptalica (Dec 23, 2013)

That hefty price tag we paid all those years ago (before my time) may have had something to do with that too, making it more affordable for the everyday keeper/breeder.


----------



## swampie (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, as I said early I'm super happy with them...

Thomasssss, I will keep two or three favourites and the rest will be up for sale once feeding well etc...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 24, 2013)

Eggs are a hatching!, love this time of year!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday girl



- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 302903
View attachment 302904
View attachment 302905

In her new house. Already trying to find a way out


----------



## Pizzalover (Dec 27, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> Thanks Brett. I used to nickname her ***** for the first year after I got her but now she's sweet as! I'm hoping to get a male next year after I move to Alice Springs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Move to Alice Springs ? eeek I was raised there, I wouldn't go to a dry place to live again


----------



## Goldie74 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> Move to Alice Springs ? eeek I was raised there, I wouldn't go to a dry place to live again



I've been there a few times recently, loved the place, scored a good job, moving there. Yep it's hot & dry, but the surrounding environment is spectacular and it's a part of Australia that I'm keen to explore...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Dec 31, 2013)

The first little guy is out at day 58 and the second has pipped. Pretty happy so far I had forgotten how cute they are when young.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 31, 2013)

Umbral said:


> View attachment 303157
> The first little guy is out at day 58 and the second has pipped. Pretty happy so far I had forgotten how cute they are when young.


nice , i forget how small my guy was when i first got him until i look at the pics 

what incubation method have you used , looks like perlite ?


----------



## Umbral (Dec 31, 2013)

Perlite, 20% water mix. Worked well for me, all eggs are healthy and showed no sign of dehydration at any stage of incubation.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 31, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Perlite, 20% water mix. Worked well for me, all eggs are healthy and showed no sign of dehydration at any stage of incubation.


cheers seems to be a pretty good method for womas , what was the tub set up like and what temps did you use , just getting close to breeding my womas so want to gather as much info as i can from different people who've been successful


----------



## Umbral (Dec 31, 2013)

Tub had no air holes and I opened it every few days for gas exchange. Incubated in a bar fridge incubator with heat cord and a fan, I filled the vegie crisper part with water bottles to help maintain a steady temp and they sat on 31.5 C +/- .5. Hope that helps.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 31, 2013)

Here we go lawra


----------



## Chessa (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shimma (Jan 6, 2014)

Caught this one at the start of may.


----------



## RedFox (Jan 8, 2014)

Did some cleaning yesterday and snapped a couple of phone pics of my newbies. The first two are the male who as you may be able to see is in the blue stage. I love how dark they get. 

The last one is of the female who is also looking dull.


----------



## HayleyChuck93 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 8, 2014)

My woma having a munch on a freshly culled rat.


----------



## Tartmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Took my little guy out for his first 'walk' on the lawn today.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 1, 2014)

Thought this thread could do with a bump...

Female











Male


----------



## deebo (Feb 1, 2014)

One of my female tanami womas.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 1, 2014)

She is beautiful [MENTION=7182]deebo[/MENTION].


----------



## yommy (Feb 1, 2014)

Some really nice bands going on there RedFox.
Just relocated to NSW with work. Collection is settleing in well. Will have to do some up date pics of this seasons hatchos, quite a few nice ones 
Looking good there Dave.....


----------



## Chessa (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome looking Womas [MENTION=35366]RedFox[/MENTION]. Are you looking at breeding or do you already? Really nice colours to them.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 2, 2014)

Would love to see some more pics of your lot [MENTION=1282]yommy[/MENTION]. I got my first boodaries yesterday, I can see why you like them. Might have to save for one of your red girl's ones next season. 


[MENTION=39237]Chessa[/MENTION] I bought them for breeding but recently I've being thinking about selling them.


----------



## Chessa (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's my Woma trying to eat my finger again. She let go after about 5 minutes. Think I need to up her feeds soon...


----------



## yommy (Feb 5, 2014)

no chessa that just woma's doing woma things 

Yes the boodaries are a really good locality for defined banding among the colour contrasts.

Deebo and myself have some big plans with that red girl and introducing some new bloodline males to her


----------



## smithson (Feb 5, 2014)

Brett you got any rabbit flat hatchie pics for us lol 
good luck with you red girl this coming season
cheers
richard!!!


----------



## RedFox (Feb 5, 2014)

[MENTION=1282]yommy[/MENTION] Sounds interesting. I'll look forward to when you and deebo reveal more about your plans for the red girl. I seems like forever since you last posted pics of her.


----------



## swampie (Feb 6, 2014)

This little guy is starting to show some nice colour...


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 6, 2014)

swampie said:


> This little guy is starting to show some nice colour...


Wow is all I can say mate.


----------



## swampie (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Andy, pretty poor quality pics as I'm using my phone for everything at the moment due to dead laptop and I think I've got some crap on the lens by the look of it.....

- - - Updated - - -

This girl glows out in the sun....

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## critterguy (Feb 9, 2014)

*My girl*

Here's my girl called Spector (short for Inspector), she's 2 years old, about 4.5ft long and loves to climb.

Only probs I've ever had with her was a infection she got in the top of her mouth at the beginning of 2013, we had to regularly give her needles of antibiotics and smear some stuff in her mouth. 
Despite a few months of that she was a good sport and didn't try to arc up or bite us throughout any of it.

She still has some damaged bits on her scales from the bubbles under them that the needles caused, I think they'll be gone in about 2 more sheds (can see them if you zoom in on pic 2).


----------



## swampie (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice looking woma critterguy...

- - - Updated - - -

These two aren't to shabby either....


----------



## critterguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice, what type are they?
Not sure which locale for mine, got her from a reputable breeder up in Julatten near Cairns.


----------



## yommy (Feb 9, 2014)

A few examples of the Rabbit Flats from this season


----------



## smithson (Feb 9, 2014)

Yommy love the red one and the one in the last pic 

Cheers
richard


----------



## slide (Feb 10, 2014)

Brett, I like the stripes on the side of the dorsal area on this one. Does it have that on both sides?
Any of those come from the boy I got off you?

Aaron


----------



## yommy (Feb 10, 2014)

from memory it does though id have to have a second look. No these were to the other male...


----------



## slide (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like it will be a good trait to work on Brett.


----------



## yommy (Feb 23, 2014)

a few others


----------



## Domingos (Feb 23, 2014)

My female Womas, born in the United States.


----------



## digby (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi YOMMY.
I am very new to this site and have been looking at show us ya womas with the thought of getting a hatchling about this time next year.
I do not no a lot about womas but have kept a spotty for about a year.I got him as a hatchling from ray dent at the gold coast.I would just like to say that you have bred some of nices womas I have ever seen and if you breed womas in the next breeding season would you consider selling one of those beautiful dark babies to me.
THANK YOU 
TOM


----------



## yommy (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers for the compliment Tom. 
Woma's are my favourite species and im sure i'll have a few different locality clutches this coming season.
I'm now located in Newcastle NSW but can freight to most capital cities. I don't take deposits for un-born offspring or do waiting lists.
The only list I run is a tyre-kicker list and you don't want to be on that one  
But I'll advertise on here or a woma FB page. I also have some good woma breeder mates in QLD if I cant sort you out.


----------



## digby (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you.
that sounds great. I do not mind the drive to Newcastle so please let me no what you have closer to Christmas or in the new year.
Thanks again 
Tom


----------



## bussers (Feb 26, 2014)

gravid woma just going in to her pre lay shed


----------



## slide (Feb 26, 2014)

^ nice clean belly
Hope the season goes well for you


----------



## yommy (Feb 26, 2014)

Belly full there Bussers looks like you have a few eggs coming your way  
All the best with the egg laying and incubation time ahead.....


----------



## bussers (Feb 26, 2014)

slide said:


> ^ nice clean belly
> Hope the season goes well for you





yommy said:


> Belly full there Bussers looks like you have a few eggs coming your way
> All the best with the egg laying and incubation time ahead.....



cheers, fingers crossed she slugged out last year!


----------



## RedFox (Feb 27, 2014)

Lovely womas [MENTION=809]swampie[/MENTION] and [MENTION=39804]critterguy[/MENTION]. [MENTION=1282]yommy[/MENTION] good to see you finally posted them up here and not just on fb.  

I took quite a few pics today and thought I should introduce my new tanami (tan-ah-my not tah-nah-mee) female.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 28, 2014)

A cute SA Woma hatchy

- - - Updated - - -

& a RHD male


----------



## yommy (Feb 28, 2014)

Got to share the love RedFox. 

I now know quite a few people on the woma FB page, against usernames from pic posted on this thread.... lol

Can't have enough womas and beauty of threads like this is to show how varied for colour and pattern these guys can get.

Now such thing as an ugly Woma......


----------



## digby (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys
Just a few words to let you no that I have finalised my plans for my enclosure for my woma for next year .I am going to build a multi enclosure 1800hx1200lx600d that will give me three enclosures1200lx600hx600d so that in the future I can get more womas and maybe have a go at breeding.I will start building around june/july as I am not getting my hatchling until after Christmas so will have plenty of time to get every thing set up.I will be putting a click clack box in large enclosure with hatchling in until baby is big enough to go in by him/her self .
LET ME NO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
THANKS AGAIN 
TOM


----------



## RedFox (Mar 1, 2014)

My current rat breeder put me on to the woma fb page and its funny as soon as I joined I scrolled through and recognised the majority of the womas/photos from this thread.  

I took pics of most of mine yesterday and this morning, just waiting on some to slough and then I'll post up a pic or two of each. 

It's amazing the variety even amongst localities.


----------



## yommy (Mar 1, 2014)

@ digby. Lengths sound good but 600mm high in my opinion is a waste of space. Yes womas can climb but they aren't good at it and spend 95% on the time on the floor. I run all my woma's at 400mm high without issue. That way you'd have more bank cages than 3 cages which equals more woma's  just an option...........

- - - Updated - - -

Here is one i'm holding back this season it has such like hue's and is getting better with each shed


----------



## RedFox (Mar 1, 2014)

[MENTION=39879]digby[/MENTION] This guy likes to climb but spends the majority of the time either falling or on the ground. 

400-450mm is far enough for a larger, heavy bodied woma to fall. I wouldn't go any lower than that though as then accessibility becomes an issue especially if you have sliding glass doors.


----------



## digby (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for your help.This is why I ask these questions so that I do not make the same mistakes as others.I will make each enclosure 1200Lx600Dx450H which will give me four gages instead of three to fit in with the overall size of the block of1800Hx1200Wx600D so I can eventually have more womas in my collection.


----------



## seagryphon (Mar 2, 2014)

Can anyone help determine to correct woma type based on the pic?


----------



## yommy (Mar 2, 2014)

only the seller / breeder would be able to give you 100% answer. We'd just be guessing. If you not in Aus and OS most originated from Tanami's.
If your after locality animals their are plenty of locality collections and breeders out there.
Great looking woma regardless...


----------



## digby (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Yommy. I have been looking at some of your past old photos and have ear marked some of your woma's that I really like they are on pages#1856,1863,1870,1938,1968 just to name a few are they all the same area species or are they all different.As you can tell I tend to like the woma's with the darker bands . Do they stay like that or do they loose their dark banding as they get older.
Thanks in advance for all your help
Tom
ps are the darker banded woma's more expensive than the lighter colour.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 2, 2014)

Boodaries and Ulurus stay dark. Boodaries get a little over a metre whereas Ulurus are around 1.8m.

Should be around the $250-$350 for a wild type woma hatchy. 

Boodarie






Uluru


----------



## digby (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you RedFox .In that case I like ulurus woma's with a bit more length and the darker bands. Do the dark bands stay as they get older or do the bands disappear with age.

Thanks again 
Tom


----------



## RedFox (Mar 2, 2014)

The bands stay dark. The Uluru I posted above is an adult. There is a bit of colour variation, mostly in the base colour. The majority have dark bands.


----------



## seagryphon (Mar 3, 2014)

yommy said:


> only the seller / breeder would be able to give you 100% answer. We'd just be guessing. If you not in Aus and OS most originated from Tanami's.
> If your after locality animals their are plenty of locality collections and breeders out there.
> Great looking woma regardless...



Thanks Yommy, I am not in Australia so as you said is likely a Tanami then but I will try to track this down through the breeder. I appreciate the help.


----------



## digby (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your help RedFox the information has made my choice easy. 
Thanks again 
Tom


----------



## yommy (Mar 3, 2014)

Dark boodaries kick Uluru's to the kerb  lol. 
Only kidding very similar in appearance size is the biggest factor.

Light or dark doesn't really have a factor on pricing. 
Good quality animals with good quality history/locality hold their value.


----------



## bredli (Mar 3, 2014)

Couple of tanamis on a rainy day.


----------



## yommy (Mar 3, 2014)

I sell my woma's for $350ea. That's with full feeding and lineage history. 

I take a lot of pride in my animals and I hang onto them for 4-6 months as I love growing them out. 
A plus side is that the buyer receives fully establish, problem free animals.

I have 2 lines - The WA locality Boodaries and I also have the NT Rabbit Flat locality which are the founders to my RP-Spotted line.


----------



## digby (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Yommy .
Thank you which of your two lines grows larger.
Tom


----------



## yommy (Mar 3, 2014)

The Rabbit Flat locality being NT animals do.
The WA animals 1.2 -1.3m
The NT animal 1.6 - 1.8m


----------



## bredli (Mar 4, 2014)

woma on a sunny day.


----------



## deebo (Mar 4, 2014)

liking these two girls.


----------



## digby (Mar 4, 2014)

HI Yommy AT this time I am leaning towards the rabbit flats woma's but lets just see what you get.Going on the pictures you have posted they will all be high quality woma's . Waiting for them is not a problem for as you said they should have no problems when I get him/her in may/june next year.$350 is a very fare price for a high quality woma. I will drive down to Newcastle to pick him/her up.Ialways like to meet the people I purchase from.
Thanks Again
Tom


----------



## yommy (Mar 4, 2014)

deebo said:


> liking these two girls.



Holding these back Dave??? 

Would go nice with that male.....


----------



## RickardGrimes (Mar 4, 2014)

I will hopefully be able to post here soon, great animals everyone


----------



## deebo (Mar 4, 2014)

I think so brett.....first thought was to use this male over them in a few years but i may change my mind in the next 2 years or so!


----------



## yommy (Mar 5, 2014)

Holly produced some nice animals. A line with heaps of potential there mate


----------



## RedFox (Mar 5, 2014)

[MENTION=7182]deebo[/MENTION]. M1 is a really nice looking boy. Seems like you are holding back a few this year.  

Any pics of Holly? I assume she is the mother...


----------



## deebo (Mar 5, 2014)

this is holly - i know ive had her a while because she has a name and not just a number on her tub!

The spots and thin pattern seem to come from the father as every clutch he sires will have some amount of it.


----------



## yommy (Mar 5, 2014)

good golly there's the pretty Holly  lol


----------



## RedFox (Mar 5, 2014)

Holly is stunning. My little deebo tanami shed today maybe I should try get some new pics of him. 

Funny you should bring up names, I still remember what was written on the card that came freighted with him. 

Sire name: Buddy
Dam name: RP Sib. (not numbers, but a bit of a strange name)  

Not that I can really talk, the majority of mine don't have names, even though they are pets.


----------



## deebo (Mar 5, 2014)

Buddy is the male used over most of my girls - he throws the nice babies, and SIB RP was a normal female from a clutch that was 50/50 normal and very reduced pattern.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/woma-hatchies-difference-125047/

this is the clutch the SIB RP girl came from.

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/woma-hatchies-difference-125047/

link didnt work for me in the post i put up - here it is again hopefully it works.


----------



## slide (Mar 6, 2014)

It seems that JungleRob has dropped off the APS radar with last post being 2011. I would love to see what those bubs produced when paired together


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2014)

They are/were not actually robs animals. There were two males and one female in the spotty ones. The female was paired with one male but unfortunately all eggs were infertile - hopefully better luck this year. The other male was paired with a normal looking sibling and produced a clutch with a mix of normal and spotty ones. Hopefully they get similar results this year.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 6, 2014)

By the sounds possibly a recessive trait, with the parents being hets. Should be an interesting project over the next few years for the owner.


----------



## RickardGrimes (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's Glenn, my new little fella, he's my first woma and he is AWESOME.
Gotta say a big thanks to Umbral for this little guy.
can't wait to give him his first feed tomorrow!
-Tim


----------



## digby (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Everybody just been looking though the web site about RWL in QLD .Can I keep a bredli and a woma on my current basic RWL or will I have to get a different licence

Thank you
TOM


----------



## yommy (Mar 12, 2014)

Digby you can have 2 restricted animals on your rec licence. Bredli's aren't on the restricted list.
It is only Womas and GTP. So on your rec licence you can have:

2 woma's or 2 GTP or

1 woma and 1 GTP to make up the 2 restricted animals.

Otherwise update to the restricted licence from the REC which is a monetary difference for pythons.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 12, 2014)

RickardGrimes said:


> View attachment 307154
> 
> 
> Here's Glenn, my new little fella, he's my first woma and he is AWESOME.
> ...


I'm glad you are happy, it's always nice to see them go to good new homes. As I said if you ever have any issues feel free to give me a call.


----------



## slide (Mar 13, 2014)

deebo said:


> They are/were not actually robs animals. There were two males and one female in the spotty ones. The female was paired with one male but unfortunately all eggs were infertile - hopefully better luck this year. The other male was paired with a normal looking sibling and produced a clutch with a mix of normal and spotty ones. Hopefully they get similar results this year.



I read the thread again and see that he stated they weren't his in the opening post, some other people posting were referring to them as his so I got my wires crossed. 

Is the breeder looking to switch the males over to try the one that is definately fertile this time around. I would think that would be the safer bet... or test the sperm of the one that shot blanks last season to confirm it is viable


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 16, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with showing off but anyway
Usually my woma (Moccona) would have shed about four weeks ago but she hasn't yet. She's been looking abit grey around her head and eyes for about a week or two now. Do u recon it might be cos she's getting closer to full size(130cm) or what. Any help would be good.
ill try to add a pic tomorrow


----------



## yommy (Mar 16, 2014)

as they grow to adulthood their shedding rates and time slow right down.

A hatchy may shed every 6-8 weeks, an adult depending on feeding regimes may take months

Don't stress


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 16, 2014)

yommy said:


> as they grow to adulthood their shedding rates and time slow right down.
> 
> A hatchy may shed every 6-8 weeks, an adult depending on feeding regimes may take months
> 
> Don't stress


Ok, thanks
since when I got her last year she was shedding between 19-25th every month so she's grown quite abit. I was suspecting it was cos she doesn't need to as much but just wanted to check. She's 15months old

- - - Updated - - -

She shed this arvo.
worst shed yet


----------



## yommy (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to see the SR Black Woma in the flesh at the SOFAR expo, such an impressive animal, looking forward to Chris and the guys at SR replicating this animal/morph. Would love some in my collection 

Also good to see plenty of excellent quality womas for sale from various guys. They are the only thing missing from QLD expo's in Numbers.....


----------



## deebo (Mar 17, 2014)

Will you display yours in the future now you are down that way brett? Im sure people would be drooling over them once they see them in the flesh!


----------



## yommy (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah wouldn't mind next year it was a good expo, never know if QLD can get it together with their outdated laws, might even see if we can make it to the S&T festival.........


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## princessparrot (Mar 25, 2014)

Could you breed a tanami woma with an Uluru


----------



## RedFox (Mar 25, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> Could you breed a tanami woma with an Uluru



Yes. But unless you are breeding for specific traits I wouldn't. 
[MENTION=4285]zeke[/MENTION] very nice. I like it when they have a third colour along the dorsal.

Some pics

Tanami 












Uluru











Another Uluru, two pics without flash. I love how his bands almost look black in the fading light. 











And one pic with flash that shows his true colours a bit better. 






Lucky last an uluru yearling


----------



## bussers (Mar 31, 2014)

eggs laid thursday


----------



## deebo (Mar 31, 2014)

munching away tonight.


----------



## xterra (Apr 1, 2014)

Had this girl out for cleaning tonight, she has put some size on recently.



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkcvic (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there.. New to site and relatively new to herp world.. Thought I would introduce "Bruce". Bruce is actually a female but I already had the name and anyway she doesn't seem to mind. Born in November and has settled in well and seems quite happy in her little home. :lol::lol:


----------



## Goldie74 (Apr 22, 2014)

My two favourite girls






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (Apr 26, 2014)

looking nice particularly that woma


----------



## yommy (May 10, 2014)

Trial intros today with lots of promising signs - plenty of tail wiggling females smearing scent, urates etc around to scent cage.
Should be a good season


----------



## dempseys (May 10, 2014)

just got this 'barkly tableland beauty last nite..love at first sightView attachment 309522


- - - Updated - - -

or should that be bite? (groan.........):facepalm:


----------



## Peckoltia (May 11, 2014)

F1. Parents of these two girls were collected at Anna Plains station, 80mile beach.


----------



## Vixen (May 11, 2014)

Rockhampton Downs pair. The female (top) is in good condition and should be ready to breed this year, showing follicle development already so taking that as a good sign and will be paired with the male soon. 

So excited for these guys, can't wait to see what they'll produce.


----------



## cagey (May 11, 2014)

Vixen, that male is sensational.


----------



## yommy (May 12, 2014)

what you want to see this time of the year


----------



## xterra (May 14, 2014)

I am pretty new to Woma's only owning the one pair of boodaries. They always tail wag at feeding time but last nights introduction was a new level, both were tail wagging, female was scenting and lined up within 10min. 


Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## yommy (May 14, 2014)

next step in the Rabbit Flat mixture


----------



## Tristis (May 17, 2014)

Vixen, wow he looks unreal.... wish I had kept him now lol


----------



## yommy (May 17, 2014)

Some of this season NT Rabbit Flat locale hatchies.....


----------



## slide (May 24, 2014)

A little fella I hatched out in summer


----------



## RedFox (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't think I've put pics of this one on here...


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like I may have cracked the Boodaries this year. At 1.5 years they had the size, but no interest. At 2.5 he was too dorky for her. At 3.5 they are finally behaving like adults


----------



## yommy (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Susan mine where like that. Once they learn sex is as good as food they have similar responses.
If you get a clutch this season just remember womas require a drier substrate medium than species like Morelia.

I've been getting drier and drier each season. Have settled on for every 100g medium weighed i use 50 grams water weighed.

Last season Dave Evans went totally dry with perlite (eggs created own moister requirements) and they all hatched without issue.

Got to love a womas though i also know guys do them over the zero substrate method too with good success. But i perfer the drier medium as ive lost eggs previously to excess moister


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the substrate recipe. Was planning on using perlite or vermiculite this year rather than the over water method that I use for the Darwins. I hope I get the chance to try it!


----------



## yommy (Jun 21, 2014)

I stay right away from vermiculite as it isnt sterile and can promote fungus.

As for substrate i only use perlite 100% sterile havent had a fungus issue using it. 

Hope you crack a clutch this season the babies are a blast with heaps of personality.... lol

Cracked RSP hatchies last season and they were different again. Love hatchy personalities


----------



## Alternative (Jun 21, 2014)

Yommy do you have any pics of r.p rabbit flat hatches ?


----------



## Ekans (Jun 21, 2014)

This is Snack, got this guy november last year. He is my first snake/reptile and I couldn't of asked for a better introduction to the hobby


----------



## canales (Jun 21, 2014)

extremely gentle.


----------



## yommy (Jun 22, 2014)

Sharmuta said:


> Yommy do you have any pics of r.p rabbit flat hatches ?



I do but its easier with iphone to upload straight to FB. Will have to throw some up here. I will be advertising soon as i have 3 females and 2 males from this last season soon......

- - - Updated - - -

some from this season


----------



## zeke (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## zulu (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice zeke, pair i kept back from last seasons ,parents went and other hatchlings but i had to keep these i still like the species.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 29, 2014)

My girls first bite
surprised it didn't bleed more

Got me lightly

- - - Updated - - -

Love my girl


----------



## yommy (Jul 31, 2014)

Watch until they try to swallow your finger lol


----------



## AzzDawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I acquired my very first Woma (6 month old) yesterday and have a question about ambient temps. I keep seeing posts stating that some of you are only using a heat mat to heat your enclosures. I have a 8 watt Exo Terra heat mat I have stuck to the underside of a tile and have a constant 32-33 Celsius on the surface (I run this at this temp 24/7), I also run a 60 watt red UV light during daylight hours to simulate the sun, however, being this time of year my ambient temp is only at 22 - 23 Celsius. Is this too low of an ambient temperature and should I be concerned? (concerned as in tomorrow buy a CHE to bring the warm end ambient up?)

Thought I better attach a picture for you all as well


----------



## yommy (Aug 7, 2014)

Attachment didn't work. I still run 30-32 at the hot end and 22+ degrees at the cool end then they decide where to thermo regulate


----------



## AzzDawg (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok. I have ordered another thermostat for the heat mat as well, it's currently sitting at 33 and she sits on the edge of the tile. I can't believe how quickly she has settled in though. I have another question as well, she has some weird scaly piece hanging from her cloaca, I'm not entirely sure what from, it was there when I got her. I was going to wait until she passes the mouse she had this week or she sheds. Any idea what it could be?

Also I fixed the image.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 9, 2014)

AzzDawg said:


> I also run a 60 watt red UV light during daylight hours to simulate the sun



Say what now? *confused*


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Say what now? *confused*



Lol I am too, I think they meant IR but still strange to how this can simulate the sun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzzDawg (Aug 9, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Lol I am too, I think they meant IR but still strange to how this can simulate the sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry guys, I was extremely tired when I wrote that, Yes, I meant IR, not sure how I got them confused. I really excel at making a fool of myself.


----------



## yommy (Aug 15, 2014)

Some more of the holdbacks


----------



## jbest (Aug 17, 2014)

Thought I better contribute


----------



## yommy (Aug 18, 2014)

did you hang onto one of the males mate??


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 22, 2014)

My male happy to see a feed after brumation.


----------



## yommy (Aug 22, 2014)

Some nice Rabbit Flats

- - - Updated - - -

.


----------



## yommy (Aug 26, 2014)

Some holdbacks from last 2 seasons


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 26, 2014)

yommy said:


> Some holdbacks from last 2 seasons


Cute


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2014)

Tanami male about 18 months old
he's so curious, always stopping to check out my toes or my daughters toys during his adventures on the loungeroom floor.

http://i.imgur.com/h9AOB9Q.jpg


----------



## yommy (Nov 8, 2014)

a RHD clutch


----------



## yommy (Dec 8, 2014)

been a while so hears some new pics. Plenty to come with a RHD due to hatch in the next few weeks. Some Rabbit Flats until then


----------



## shano (Jan 8, 2015)

Thought I would share some photo's of the new addition to kick start my reptile collection.


----------



## arevenant (Jan 20, 2015)

5yo female Tanami I picked up yesterday. Stoked.


----------



## yommy (Jan 22, 2015)

looking good guys for some reason this thread is showing my pics as thumb nail for some reason where as every other pic comes up normal.

Hatched some cracking animals this season


----------



## arevenant (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a pic showing this girls size, she's a solid 7ft whopper.
Anyone else with woma's this large?


----------



## Ekans (Jan 23, 2015)

My boy is just over a metre but he is only about 2 years old


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 24, 2015)

arevenant said:


> Here's a pic showing this girls size, she's a solid 7ft whopper.
> Anyone else with woma's this large?


Gorgeous


----------



## Spinky (Mar 1, 2015)

*my first snake*




he thinks he is so tough


----------



## Hellemose (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey there fellow Woma lovers  been a while since i have posted on these forums, i got 1.2 Woma's one female is pregnant at the moment. I have often spoken about how ferocious eaters my woma's are, especially the male, i have also said that i suspected him to be taking a carrot if given the chance, i had a brief disussion with Kasper about it, and we agreed that it had to be tested, so here he is with a carrot straight from the fridge, so it isnt even warm, ofcourse he wasnt allowed to eat it.  https://youtu.be/Cd9qjOX-tDw or https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153300196868267&l=6674229250061216625


----------



## shano (Mar 28, 2015)

This guy seems to be holding on to his black belly with each shed. Hopefully he keeps it through to adult.


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2015)

last seasons holdbacks


----------



## Hellemose (Mar 29, 2015)

*Egglaying*

One of my females is currently laying eggs as i write this, i have set up a live stream of it, it can be viewed here : http://hfreptiles.ddns.net


----------



## yommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice one from this season


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice one of my nicely coloured girl


----------



## yommy (Apr 10, 2015)

Contrast with this season clutch mates


----------



## Firedrake (Apr 10, 2015)

Crazy how different they can be with the same parents!


----------

